#lubuntu 2011-01-24
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Thnx szczur :)
<szczur> MrChrisDruif, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<MrChrisDruif> I mean about confirming that it's on Lubuntu's LiveCD :)
<MrChrisDruif> I already knew it could handle ntfs, used it myself few years ago :)
<szczur> ahhh, don\t know it it is on lubuntu livecd. for sure it is on ubuntu
<szczur> or on sysresccd :)
<MrChrisDruif> That I know...I thought you were talking about Lubuntu's CD..
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<szczur> never used it :/
<MrChrisDruif> phillw: Do you know if Gparted or other partitioning tool is on the liveCD of Lubuntu?
 * szczur dissappoints MrChrisDruif :P
<MrChrisDruif> No, not really, but would've been handy if we were on the same page ;)
#lubuntu 2011-01-25
<c2tarun> Can anyone please tell me from where can i download lubuntu 10.04
<c2tarun> I googled and failed to find
<c2tarun> !lubuntu
<ubot5> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Timo_> c2tarun: www.lubuntu.net
<c2tarun> Timo_: on this website there is only link for 10.10 and tried to install it, installer crashed while installation
<Timo_> okay let me check
<Timo_> c2tarun: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.04.iso
<c2tarun> Timo_: Thanks :)
<Timo_> c2tarun: np
<kosaidpo_> hello guys
<kosaidpo_> im stuck how to install grub with livecd
<kosaidpo_> i tried many ways but no success :S
<kosaidpo_> i lost my gub when i installed windows
<bioterror> why did you install windows
<kosaidpo_> ive even tried this way fom the doc but it says its not good to install grub in patition
<bioterror> you better have a good explanation
<bioterror> grub goes to /dev/whtever you're booting
<kosaidpo_> bioterror: hihih iwas stupid  i gues its good one
<kosaidpo_> bioterror: i ve jst noted this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<kosaidpo_> the 3th mothed using chroot
<kosaidpo_> can you give me a guess will it work
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kosaidpo_> btw my partition are mounted in /media
#lubuntu 2011-01-26
<Mason> hello?
<Mason> Is anyone active in here?
<phillw> bug #1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<bioterror> phillw, I think that bug is related to drivers
<bioterror> it's the biggest issue
<ochosi> hi everyone
<IAmNotThatGuy> hello
<tchouque_nourric> yop
<tchouque_nourric> french speaking chan ?
<MrChrisDruif> For Lubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> Not that I know :)
<tchouque_nourric> yes
<MrChrisDruif> For Ubuntu prolly #ubuntu-fr ?
<tchouque_nourric> i have some problems with dpkg , installing lubuntu on an old asus a2d , athlon xp , 256 mo . after 10 mn "running dpkg" the computer turns off ...
<tchouque_nourric> overheating
<MrChrisDruif> Seems like hardware issues :-/
<tchouque_nourric> there were no problems with xubuntu 8.04
<MrChrisDruif> Weird :-/
<tchouque_nourric> and no problems using lubuntu live cd ,
<bioterror> clean your fan
<tchouque_nourric> before installing , i have updated Xubuntu ( computer has not been used since 705 days ) and no problems ...
<tchouque_nourric> i have cleaned the whole computer ...
<tchouque_nourric> lubuntu is now installed , but i have had the same probleme with the update ...
<ochosi> tchouque_nourric: are you updating via update-manager or with apt-get?
<tchouque_nourric> sorry this was not an update , just trying to repair broken packages
<tchouque_nourric> i 'm going to install update manager
<ochosi> so what are the specific error messages?
<ochosi> or what are you running? dpkg -r ?
<ochosi> sorry, not -r :)
<tchouque_nourric> i was using synaptic
<tchouque_nourric> it was late, yesterday and i missed copying the error message , but it was about dpkg
<ochosi> ok, try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in the terminal (because dpkg was interrupted by the overheating-shutdown)
<tchouque_nourric> ok
<tchouque_nourric> it works !
<ochosi> so your problem is solved?
<ano> hi?
<ochosi> ano: why the question mark?
<tchouque_nourric> yes \o/
<ano> i don't use irc (at all really) - seems weird to drop in & out. :)
<ano> just wanted to report back that i unbricked my acer aspire one happy!
<ochosi> ano: you seem to contradict yourself saying _on irc_ that you're never _on irc_ ;)
<ano> LOL
<ano> well this is the first time in say 15 years
<ano> and then it was just to see how it worked
<ano> it took 24hrs of sleuthing, but i found the local (non-maximum toll) phone number for local acer support
<ochosi> :)
<ano> and it was like a scene from the IT Crowd
<ano> have you tried plugging the battery in and out
<ano> ?
<ano> (duh!)
<ochosi> haha
<ano> i did & it worked!
<ano> LOL
<ochosi> ano: you surely know this one: http://xkcd.com/806/
<ano> i'm so humiliated / well humbled!
<ano> oh yes - classic! on my door!
<ochosi> :)
<ano> got to go get lunch - see you all again (but hopefully not in another decade!)
<ochosi> bon appetit
<ano> mercy buckets!
<tchouque_nourric> re ... during update , overheating when installing ... and now i have no keyboard and mouse ( it works with live cd )
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! how do I create and open a shortcut to the Desktop from a directory [say, 'Documents']?
<bioterror> you want Documents Folder to your Desktop as a shortcut to ~/Documents
<cyclist_2> bioterror: I am sorry, but I came back to read your reply as promptly as I could; yes, that is what I want, but it is not working for me when I just create the symbolic link on the Desktop...
<bioterror> yeah
<rick_2047> hey, is lubuntu safe enough to be given to someone very new to ubuntu and linux in general?
<rick_2047> I see there are many known issues mentioned in the release notes
<Timo_> rick_2047: what are the pc's capacities?
<head_victim> rick_2047: it's fine for new users, if you read the release notes for the normal Ubuntu you'll see a lot more known issues.
<rick_2047> Timo_: its a p4 (3.2GHz) and 512+256 ram
<head_victim> It's more about letting you know what you might have issues with that have already been fixed in upcoming versions but not yet in the current release.
<head_victim> ANd that will be GREAT on Lubuntu (I had a 3.2 up until a week ago running Lubuntu - the MB died on me)
<rick_2047> so its as easy and not-pain-in-the-ass as the plain ubuntu
<rick_2047> ?
<head_victim> I didn't think normal Ubuntu was pain in the ass either
<rick_2047> I said not pain in the ass
<rick_2047> anyways
<rick_2047> I think I will download and burn a CD then
<rick_2047> if it improves the boot up time
<rick_2047> I would do anything
<rick_2047> head_victim: what was the boot time that you had?
<rick_2047> head_victim: I had a boot time of 1:30 mins with 9.10
<head_victim> I'm not sure, I don't turn my pc's off unless the power goes out
<rick_2047> o darn
<leszek> hi
<mark76> Hey les
<phillw> hiyas ochosi you have an invite to #lubuntu-offtopic
<szh> what is the easiest way to take a screenshot in Lubuntu?
<mark76> scrot
<mark76> Apparently
<szh> Thanks
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> this is weird, lubuntu just froze on the Eee... does anyone have a clue as to why this could happen?
<kristian-aalborg> aaaand... it runs again
<OiPenguin> Hi. I need help with enabling USB automount on a new setup of Lubuntu.
<OiPenguin> lsusb displays the usb pen, however it's not automounted
<bioterror> should be
<bioterror> you dont see it in pcmanfm?
<OiPenguin> I don't see it anywhere. What is pcmanfm? When I type pcmanfm in terminal the home directory is opened.
<OiPenguin> OK. pcmanfm is the file explorer. No, it's not there.
<OiPenguin> I've ticked all three options under pcmanfm --> Preferences -- Volume Managment
<OiPenguin> I should add that I previously installed Mint Fluxbox, but eventually reinstalled (choosing Lubuntu) because I wasn't able to enable auto mount of usb pen. I've tried two different usb pens, both formatted fat32 and confirmed working on ordinary Ubuntu.
<OiPenguin>  Both /mnt and /media is empty. Auto mount of optical drive is working properly.
<OiPenguin> The machine is a Packard Bell EasyNote W3344 D
<phillw> bug #1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
#lubuntu 2011-01-27
<manfredrasta> hi all
<manfredrasta> anybody can help  me?
<bioterror> maybe
<bioterror> !ask | manfredrasta
<ubot5> manfredrasta: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<manfredrasta> Im trying to conect my laptop to the tv
<manfredrasta> where can i find the screen settings?
<manfredrasta> bioterror, no idea?
<bioterror> screensettings
<manfredrasta> bioterror, sorry?
<bioterror> menu -> preferences -> display settings
<bioterror> ?
<manfredrasta> bioterror, I have monitor settings
<manfredrasta> bioterror, but there it talks about resolution...
<bioterror> and?
<manfredrasta> bioterror, nothing about conect to the tv
<manfredrasta> Im trying to conect my laptop to the tv
<bioterror> HD15, HDMI, DVI what
<manfredrasta> what is this?
<manfredrasta> I use a video cable
<bioterror> exactly
<manfredrasta> those yellow
<manfredrasta> like with the play station
<bioterror> that's called component
<manfredrasta> the cable is called component?
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> it's composite
<bioterror> component is three cables, red,green and blue
<manfredrasta> I just have a yellow one
<manfredrasta> conected to the laptop and to the t v
<manfredrasta> now I have to find the settings in the laptop
<manfredrasta> do you understand?
<bioterror> you dont have a hd15(aka vga)?
<manfredrasta> is that the video card?
<bioterror> yep
<manfredrasta> I think so but not sure. how was it to check it?
<manfredrasta> ls?
<bioterror> are you using laptop
<manfredrasta> yep
<bioterror> http://spider.georgetowncollege.edu/t3/smartboard_files/image002.jpg the one in the middle is HD15 aka VGA
<bioterror> that BLUE one
<kosaidpo-|> hello guys
<bioterror> does your tv support computer-in?
<bioterror> is it a LCD tv?
<bioterror> or are you using CRT
<manfredrasta> I can watch my other laptop with windows in the tv
<manfredrasta> it is an old tv
<manfredrasta> i use an euro conector
<manfredrasta> as with the play station
<bioterror> ahh, scart
<manfredrasta> to the laptop I use a yellow jag cable
<manfredrasta> to the tv I conect a yellow jag cable to an euro conector and that to the scart
<manfredrasta> with jag i mean minijag
<bioterror> there's really no good guide howto get composite out
<bioterror> and to be honest, your hardware is really ancient for todays techonology ;)
<bioterror> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/RGB_Scart
<manfredrasta> look at this: http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRWWZ3SxeebNhTdMth9cEGl-5CPf7zEWUWIgCOrVQuyX-2aIT9E&t=1
<manfredrasta> is the yellow one on the left
<bioterror> probably
<manfredrasta> not probably, is that one
<manfredrasta> so, dont know where those monitor settings are?
<bioterror> http://www.computergear.co.uk/userfiles/image/Composite.jpg this one is actually not that supported
<manfredrasta> Why?
<bioterror> http://www.chinapans.com/images/hdmidvi.jpg this is year 2011
<manfredrasta> ok
<manfredrasta> and if i use one of those
<manfredrasta> then where will i find the settings in the laptop?
<bioterror> I pasted that mythtv url
<bioterror> read it
<manfredrasta> ok
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut
<kosaidpo-|> bioterror: is there any way to change the name of my machine ??
<bioterror> kosaidpo-|, change network settings
<kosaidpo-|> bioterror: in whxih file ?? /etc/host ??
<kosaidpo-|> bioterror: the backpots repo are meant for the future vesion is it ??
<kosaidpo-|> as in for 11.04 ?
<bioterror> manfredrasta, did you get it working?
<esing> hi :)
<esing> HOw much space should give the partition /home ? I have 80 gb in total on my hdd
<esing> I want to encrypt my /home partition too :)
<bioterror> dont encrypt
<bioterror> it doesnt work
<esing> heh :)
<esing> thx
<esing> would you recommend to make partitions?
<bioterror> yes and now
<bioterror> I'm a huge fan of two partitions
<esing> :D
<bioterror> 2x RAM for SWAP and rest for /
<esing> hehe
<esing> would you recommend me to make 2x ram partitions too iam a normal ordinary pc user
<esing> who watches TV, uses Internet and office :)
<bioterror> well
<esing> :D
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> is that laptop?
<esing> yus
<bioterror> yes?
<esing> thinkpad t43
<esing> :)
<bioterror> then I would suggest
<bioterror> if you're going to hibernate
<esing> but I never have much user data like my videos & music stuff never exceed 20 gb
<bioterror> when you hibernate your laptop it will write RAM to swap
<esing> hmm
<esing> what do you mean by hibernateE
<esing> i turn off my laptop every day
<esing> i think i give my /home folder 30 gb
<esing> mb less :)
<bioterror> http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/hibernate_linux
<bioterror> I just suggest you to use whole hard drive
<bioterror> easier
<esing> mhm
<esing> ok
<esing> I just created the /home drive
<esing> should I delete it agaiN?
<bioterror> why you want it to be separate
<esing> first i wanted it to be seperated because of encryption
<esing> i only wanted to encrypt /home
<esing> secondly (which i dont care much) is the use for formating only the system not /home
<bioterror> okay
<esing> why do you think encrypition sucks?
<bioterror> give 15G for /, 2x RAM for the SWAP and rest for /home
<bioterror> 15GB is way too much for the /, but you never know :D
<esing> hehe
<bioterror> my whole lubuntu is 15GB /
<esing> is hibernating very usefull?
<bioterror> esing, some people do like it, I'm a suspend guy
<bioterror> phillw, do you suspend or hiernate your piglet when you take it with you?
<esing> hm
<esing> i think iam the suspend guy too
<esing> i never used hibernating with windows
<bioterror> yep
<esing> so I wont need those extra partitions
<esing> :)
<esing> but why do you think encryption doesnt work?
<esing> slows my laptop too much?
<esing> anyways
<esing> after setting my /Home for 40 gb
<esing> i have 40 gb left
<esing> how can I put the remaining 40 gb to the system space?
<esing> there is the " free space 40 gb" :: should I just press installation?
<bioterror> 40GB is alot for /
<esing> ye mb
<esing> bioterror :D
<esing> tell me why you dislike full encryption :)
<esing> I thought it is very good against physical attacks
<bioterror> becouse there's problems with it in lubuntu
<bioterror> trying to recall which those was
<esing> should I put the bootloader in SD1 or /dev/sda ATA WDC (my hdd)
<esing> Ah I see
<esing> then I will install everything in one thing
<bioterror> GRUB goes to /dev/sda
<esing> because I wont need partitions without encryption
<esing> k thx
<bioterror> no numbers
<bioterror> but still
<bioterror> I think you should give ~10GB for /
<bioterror> T43, I think you have 1GB of RAM
<bioterror> so 2GB for SWAP and rest for /home
<esing> what if I download something which has 20 gb I couldnt download it on /home
<esing> why 2 gb for swap when I dont use hibernating?
<esing> i have 1,5 gb ram btw
<esing> :)
<esing> got t43p
<bioterror> nice, 1400x1050
<esing> yus
<bioterror> my wife has t40p ;)
<esing> heh awesome :)
<esing> what r u using?
<bioterror> at the moment Dell Latitude D420
<bioterror> close to X40, I think
<esing> nice
<bioterror> esing, well, even tho you're not going to hibernate, if some program decides to leak RAM, you still have swap
<esing> x40 is awesome aswell,  with the latitude d420 iam not familiar but I guess latitude is good due of many business people use it
<bioterror> the situation isnt lost and you can have some control to kill applications
<esing> i see
<bioterror> yep, this is my worklaptop
<esing> i like lubuntu much
<esing> it looks very clean
<bioterror> hope you understand what I ment by having some RAM
<bioterror> for just in case
<esing> yea sure
<esing> in german we call it " auslagerungsspeicher"
<esing> :)
<esing> when ram is full in use it puts some stuff on space
<esing> but I started the installation 5 minutes ago
<esing> because I need to get finished before 23:00 :D
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> lubuntu installation takes about 20mins
<esing> ah perfect
<bioterror> actually every distribution can be installed in 20mins
<esing> yus
<bioterror> except gentoo if you do it with stages
<esing> why didnt the lubuntu developers fixed the encryption?
<bioterror> and sourcemage or what ever those linux from scratch kinda distros are
<esing> lubuntu has only a different desktop environment but the rest would be ubuntu wouldn it
<esing> and with ubuntu encryption works
<esing> :=)
<esing> btw
<bioterror> ahh, it's a bug in LXDM
<esing> did you see how much is going on in northafrica ^^
<esing> ah I see LXDM is the fault :D
<bioterror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/lxdm/+bug/635698/+activity
<esing> but therefore my laptop wont slow down without encryption
<esing> I actually dont need encryption
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> I had encrypted home
<bioterror> I dont anymore :D
<esing> ^^
<bioterror> I was making backups and I got bad sectors while making 'em
<esing> how long does take a backup?
<bioterror> do you have now that 3-4GB SWAP?
<esing> nah I dont :P
<esing> :)
<bioterror> how much you put for the swap?
<esing> nothing
<esing> I just pressed normal installation
<esing> I made no partitions
<bioterror> you chose "use whole hard disk2?
<esing> yep
<esing> :)
<bioterror> nice ;D
<esing> hehe
<esing> Maybe it is creating a swap too with the normal installation
<bioterror> yes it is
<esing> ah good
<bioterror> esing, when you're done with the installation, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ check that. we've made it for you new users
<esing> good I do so
<esing> thx
<esing> best about linux/lubuntu is that it is free
<esing> you can use it all over the world, fast installation
<esing> many free programs
<esing> i.e. gimp
<bioterror> yep
<esing> for adobe photoshop you pay +150 euros
<bioterror> for CS you pay some more
<esing> yus
<bioterror> I do some photo editing
<bioterror> I used have a Mac and CS2
<esing> nice
<esing> but now gimp is totally sufficient?
<bioterror> but I noticed that I can do the same with linux and GIMP
<esing> hehe
<esing> :D
<esing> *awesome :D
<bioterror> open picture, resize, do some curves tweaking, save (for web, as it saves color changes ;)
<bioterror> esing, you've got invitation
<bioterror> to the #lubuntu-offtopic
<esing> thx
<esing> I want to install Google Earth on Lubuntu
<esing> there comes a window up saying that it will harm other packages
<esing> is this np?
<esing> bioterror you still here ?
<esing> :)
<bioterror> y
<esing> can I accept the changes to the other packages?
<esing> when installing google earth
<bioterror> what?
<esing> nvm ^^
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I've heard nvm many times today
<esing> *G*
<bioterror> not just you
<esing> hehe
<esing> bioterror
<esing> didnt you tell me not to use the freeJAVA?
<esing> 2 days ago or so
<bioterror> probably
<esing> is commonjava the free version of java?
<esing> (that is the name of the package in synaptci)
<bioterror> nope
<esing> ah k so I can keep it
<esing> :)
<esing> thx
<bioterror> it's sun-java6-{bin,jre,plugin,fonts}
<esing> so I can delete it?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge commonjava
<esing> sudo apt-get remove commonjav
<esing> purge better?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> it's same as sudo apt-get remove --purge
<esing> okay
<esing> ive deleted the menu
<esing> how can I recover it
<esing> *g*
<esing> managed it myself
<esing> thx
<esing> how can I delete a folder in the menu ?
<esing> *calling* bioterror
<bioterror> esing, szczur will assist you ,)
<esing> *calling* szczur
<bioterror> if he's awake
<esing> damn ^^
<esing> bioterror it is the last thing
<esing> then I wont disturb you today anymore ^^
<esing> *G*
<szczur> bioterror, front and center
<esing> :D
<bioterror> good night ;)
<esing> good night bioterror :D
<esing> szczur *calling*
<esing> szczur how can I delete a submenu?
<esing>  like "games"
<szczur> to remove folder in menu you would need to remove every entry in it
<szczur> entries are made by addint an activator to /usr/share/applications
<szczur> activator is something like a shortcut
<szczur> so if i would have a menu called "things" and in this menu would be an entry called Gedit
<szczur> removing the activator for getind would remove the entry i think
<szczur> but i may be wrong
<szczur> lemme try this
<szczur> hang on
 * szczur is installing lxpanel
<esing> :D
<szczur> hmm, there is easier way
<szczur> you can edit a /etc/xdg/menus/lxde-applications.menu
<szczur> and remove the parts you don't want
<esing> awesome
<esing> I will try immediatly
<szczur> lemme try this, before i will start to remove my files
<szczur> wait
<szczur> don't do anything
<szczur> before i wont do this to myself
<szczur> you will be fine
<esing> ok sir :)
<szczur> i can recover my system :P
<esing> :P
<szczur> yayz
<szczur> it worked
<esing> perfect thx :D
<szczur> http://pastebin.com/iCGYscU5
<szczur> for example
<szczur> i removed this part
<szczur> and i don't have "Others" entry anymore
<szczur> this should be self-explainable
<esing> hm
<esing> my submenus are in german
<esing> the file shows them in english
<szczur> should work either way
<szczur> lemme check something
<szczur> ok confirmed
<esing> and how would I change only one application?
<szczur> my entry was in Polish. "Others" means "Inne"  and this entry was removed
<szczur> for only one application
<szczur> wait
<hblount> hi. how do i delete a shortcut in the menu? the "start menu" like thing
<szczur> esing, for removing on eapplication remove the file in /usr/share/application
<szczur> /usr/share/applications*
<esing> ah k, and what if I want only the shortcut to be delete and not the app?
<szczur> that will remove the enttry
<szczur> not the app
<esing> k
<szczur> esing, but wait one more time
<szczur> there's a program called alacarte
<szczur> also knoiw as gnome menu editor
<szczur> i'll try if it works with lxpanel
<szczur> this would be even easier
<szczur> if not, removing the files in applications folder would be the way to go
<esing> yus
<szczur> you can use alacarte
<szczur> it will be easier
<szczur> for you
<szczur> :)
<szczur> sudo apt-get install alacarte
<szczur> but unticking the entries wil not work
<szczur> you have to remove them
<szczur> same thing applies to hblount
<esing> k
<esing> so i do it the way u mentioned before
<esing> damn my back hurts :/
<esing> i was too much on computer today i fear
<szczur> :)
<esing> can i edit the file off th shell either
<esing> because with vi it troubles me too much
<szczur> you can use nano
<szczur> or gedit
<esing> ah nano i remember
<szczur> or whatever you want
<szczur> :)
<esing> thanks :)
<esing> it worked
<hblount> so delete the folder in usr/share?
<esing> hblount you want to change submenus or the menu on the taskbar?
<hblount> i want to delete shortcut in the "start menu"
<esing> ok
<esing> click right click on the taskbar
<esing> then panel properties
<esing> then panel more
<esing> there you can add and delete any shortcuts on the taskbar
<hblount> u mean "panel preferences"?
<esing> yes
<hblount> i dont see anything that lets me remove/delete shortcuts
<szczur> hblount, let me specify, you'd like to remove entries in LXPanel menu (the "start" menu)
<szczur> if so, use alacarte, and delete the entries you want to remove
<hblount> oh. sorry i thought it didnt work. esing is doing something different than me
<hblount> i guess
<hblount> thanks
<szczur> if you want to remove whole submenu, edit /etc/xdg/menus/lxde-applications.menu file
<szczur> and remove part you don't want to see
<hblount> i have to use command line for alacarte?
<szczur> you can run it from terminal
<szczur> but it is graphical editor
<szczur> so there's no thing to worry about
#lubuntu 2011-01-28
<esing> sun-javadb-client is the correct original java plugin?
<hblount> cool thanks guys
<esing> *searching the original package to avoid incompatibility
<szczur> esing, you mean the web browser plugin?
<esing> yep
<szczur> sun-java6-plugin
<esing> grml i installed google earth but cant find it anywhere ^^
<esing> not working
<esing> sun-java6-plugin
<esing> says it is not availabke
<szczur> should work
<szczur> at least for me
<szczur> huh?
<esing> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<esing> then it says it is not available
<szczur> did you enables the partners repository?
<szczur> run synaptic
<esing> no
<esing> ok
<szczur> Settings -> Repositories
<szczur> on "Other sources" tab
<szczur> or something like that
<szczur> second tab :)
<szczur> tick the partners repository and close the window
<szczur> refresh the list of packages
<szczur> and search for sun java plugin
<szczur> these are the java packages i have installed
<szczur> http://szczur.ath.cx/java.png
<esing> not working
<esing> :D
<esing> commonjava is listed but java6 plugin not
<szczur> hmm, should be
<szczur> refreshed the package list?
<esing> yes
<esing> mb I should remove icedtea6 first?
<szczur> and your repositories looks something like http://szczur.ath.cx/repo.png
<szczur> ?
<szczur> i mean the first entry
<esing> yes first two entries exisdt
<esing> others on the bottom dont
<szczur> exists and are ticked?
<szczur> :)
<esing> sure
<esing> :)
<szczur> hmm, then i don't really know
<esing> hehe :D
<esing> nvm
<szczur> sun java plugin is in partners repo
<esing> maybe i find out tomorrow
<esing> icedtea6 i can remove tho?
 * szczur is puzzled
<szczur> don't know what is it so i'm not the right person to ask :P
<szczur> wait for a moment
<szczur> ahh, free java plugin
<szczur> you can remove it if you want
<esing> can i install java6 plugin directly from java.com?
<esing> or will it be too dificult to compile etc?
<esing> (never done before)
<esing> i have found it now
<esing> :D
<szczur> i wouldn't do it. There may be more problems with removing it and etc. :P
<esing> y ^^
<esing> it worked now
<esing> I looked under J not S
<esing> ^^
<esing> :P
<szczur> so you have sun java now
<szczur> i should say Oracle
<szczur> :)
<esing> yea :D
<szczur> ^^
<esing> wi
<esing> with ur help
<szczur> glad you worked it out :)
<esing> thanks :)
<szczur> no problem
<szczur> i'm bioterror's mentee. need to collect points :)
<szczur> ^^
<szczur> I need
<szczur> *
<esing> hehe
<esing> i can agree you captured 100% of possible points ;D
<szczur> ^^
<esing> synaptic crashed
<esing> *G*
<esing> taskmanager doesnt show synaptic either
<esing> *strange*
<esing> *lol*
<esing> now my system seem damaged
<szczur> what synaptic says?
<esing> it says something about dpkg process
<esing> E: dpkg process is stopped
<esing> "you have to to do manually sudo dpkg --configure -a
<szczur> then run it :)
<esing> k ^^
<szczur> it should work
<esing> now it says
<esing> The independences of 1 package of the system is defect
<esing> chose filter "fecet packages " to show them
<szczur> did you run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<szczur> it shows it after running it, right?
<esing> yes
<esing> i run first sudo dpk ..
<szczur> 'k
<esing> then I restarted synpactic
<esing> then it says 1 package is damaged
<esing> it is java
<esing> because java didnt install correctly
<esing> what should I do now?
<szczur> try to reinstall it
<szczur> rightclick
<szczur> select reinstall
<esing> do I need sun-java6.jre
<esing> or only sun-java6-bin + plugin?
<szczur> jre too
<szczur> i think
<esing> now the same screen occures as before. it stops and when I click on details I see a shell with configure sun-java6.bin
<szczur> close the synaptic
<esing> not possible
<szczur> what is in the shell?
<szczur> can you do the screenshot
<szczur> with details opened?
<esing> i try to make a screenshot
<esing> but how do i do this?
<esing> i cant find "print" on my laptop
<szczur> this would be helpful :)
<szczur> hmm
<esing> i found print
<esing> i cant paste the picture in gimp
<esing> hmm
<szczur> check your home folder
<szczur> if there's file that have scrot in it's name
<esing> ah full of pictures there *G* ^^
<szczur> ack :/
<szczur> run terminal
<esing> sec
<szczur> run this command
<szczur> scrot -d 2 synaptic.png
<szczur> and go back to synaptic
<szczur> :)
<esing2> http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/3875/201101280148341400x1050.png
<esing> *G*
<szczur> ohh
<esing> two laptops here
<esing> :)
<esing> now iam with xchat online
<szczur> ahh :P
<szczur> click on the details "window"
<szczur> pres tab
<szczur> press enter
<esing> lol
<szczur> orr, press tab until the OK "button"
<szczur> is highlighted
<esing2> so funny
<szczur> worked?
<esing2> i would have had been stuck along time at that point
<esing2> sure it worked :D
<esing2> thanks
<szczur> heh
<szczur> and i would recommend installing
<szczur> one package
<szczur> for the future
<esing> heh
<esing> :))
<szczur> one moment
<szczur> libgnome2-perl
<szczur> this will create wonderful normal GTK windows
<szczur> not these text ones
<szczur> :>
<esing> hehe
<szczur> long night i'd say :)
<esing> damn ye
<esing> you live in europe too?
<szczur> yup :)
<esing> poland?
<esing> ^^
<szczur> how did you know
<szczur> ahh, my ISP
<esing> because you told me earlier
<esing> :)
<esing> and your screenshot
<szczur> true
<esing> iam from germany
<esing> very late
<esing> its 1:56 now
<szczur> i know this :)
<esing> not good
<esing> ^^
<szczur> from your screenshot
<esing> hehe
<szczur> with "long night", i wanted to say that i bet that there will be something more to do :)
<esing> lol
<szczur> it always ends like this :)
<esing> heheheh
<szczur> i screwed up my friends\ ubuntu installation
<esing2> lol what happened
<szczur> because i wanted to make TV-OUT in his laptop work properly
<esing2> grml ^
<szczur> and i mage couple of xorg.confs
<esing2> tv and linux is more difficult than in windows
<szczur> and a script to switch between them
<szczur> but when it still ended up on being b/w
<szczur> i gave up
<szczur> and wanted to remove the files
<esing2> lol
<szczur> i wasn't thinking at that moment
<esing2> you had no backup?
<esing2> ^
<szczur> and i issued the sudo rm -rfv /etc/X11/* command
<esing2> hehe
<szczur> so it removed all the files, showing all the destruction
<esing2> wow
<szczur> i ended up doing reinstallation to 5 AM
<szczur> since it was 2 AM while i did the most stupid thing in my life :)
<esing2> i bet you learned much of this ^
<szczur> yeah :)
<szczur> ^^
<esing2> i wonder
<esing2> where i can find google earth
<szczur> think twice when you're going to edit something in /etc :P
<szczur> on google :P
<esing2> ye ^^
<esing2> i alread installed the package
<szczur> i have an idea, run synaptic, find the package
<esing2> good idea :D
<szczur> rightclick it > select the properties
<szczur> select the installed files tab
<szczur> and check what files are in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<szczur> then when you got the name
<szczur> you can run the program from terminal
<esing2> i tried this alread
<esing2> but it doesnt work ^^
<szczur> for example the file is called /usr/bin/googlespysystem
<szczur> so run googlespysystem
<szczur> ohhh
<esing2> lol
<szczur> from where you got the package?
<esing2> apt get
<esing2> nah
<esing2> from synaptci
<szczur> you mean googleearth-package
<szczur> this one?
<esing2> yep
<szczur> 5 sec
<szczur> i'm doing it right now :)
<esing2> *G*^^
<szczur> there's program called make-googleearth-package
<esing2> mhm
<esing2> ah it is only a tool
<szczur> now it is downloading some file from google
<esing2> to make a debia package of google earth
<esing2> *debian
<szczur> i think it is the program
<szczur> yup
<esing2> mhm
<szczur> google earth doesn't weight only 80 kB
<esing2> ^^
<szczur> not really a debian package i think
<szczur> don't know
<szczur> will se
<szczur> e
<szczur> 2 minutes left
<szczur> 1Mbit is killing me :)
<esing> y ^^
<szczur> 30 sec left
<szczur> will se if it formats hdd, make my monitor explode
<szczur> or simply run google earth
<esing> ^^
<szczur> yeah, it build the package
<szczur> even found the website
<szczur> about it
<szczur> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<esing> ah ok
<esing> so I do it without synapctics
<szczur> you already installed the needed package
<szczur> -the
<szczur> just run make-googleearth-package --force
<szczur> ahh, and if you're running 32 bit system
<szczur> don't run first command
<szczur> "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs lib32nss-mdns" << this one
<szczur> hmm, from the comments it feels like it failed to work :/
<esing> nah
<esing> it worked perfectly :D
<esing> i just had to wait
<esing> until synapctic finished
<esing> installing openoffice :D
<esing> and iam a little slower now due iam so tired as hell ^^
<esing> it is still working ..
<esing> with a lot warning
<szczur> the make-googleearth-package command
<szczur> ?
<szczur> same for me
<esing> yus
<esing2> wow it takes much time ^
<esing2> still not finished
<szczur> wait some more
<szczur> if it willl not stop
<szczur> press Ctrl+C
<szczur> i'm trying something else
<szczur> what ubuntu version you're running right now?
<esing2> now it says success
<esing2> iam running lubuntu 10.10
<szczur> 10.10?
<esing2> yes
<szczur> ohh
<szczur> it finished?
<esing2> yep
<esing2> hmm
<esing2> sec
<szczur> or you pressed the Ctrl+C?
<esing2> yes i run lubuntu 10.10
<esing2> no i didnt press ctrl c
<esing2> it finished well
<esing2> but the last sudo dpkg -i googleearth_5.2.1.1588+0.5.7-1_amd64.deb
<esing2> doesnt work
<szczur> amd64?
<esing2> no
<szczur> you're running 64 bit system?
<esing2> celeron 1,8
<esing2> 32 bit
<szczur> then why it creatied the 64bit package
<szczur> :/
<esing2> i just followed the instruction on your link
<szczur> did you run the sudo apt-get install ia32-libs lib32nss-mdns command?
<esing2> ye sure
<szczur> <szczur> don't run first command
<szczur> <szczur> "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs lib32nss-mdns" << this one
<esing2> i did run it
<esing2> lol
<szczur> then uninstall these packages
<esing2> why
<szczur> it's for 64 bit systems
<esing2> grml
<esing2> ^
<esing2> how can I uninstall it?
<szczur> sudo apt-get purge ia32-libs lib32nss-mdns
<szczur> he wrote it on the top of thej page
<szczur> that he's running 64 bit system
<szczur> that's why he had to install it
<esing2> lol
<esing2> iam dumb
<esing2> iam too tired
<esing2> ok it finished deleting
<szczur> remove these packages
<esing2> now?
<szczur> and run make-googleearth once again
<szczur> or wait
<szczur> i'm trying something
<szczur> hmm, you know what?
<esing2> ye?
<szczur> download and install this package
<szczur> http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/g/googleearth/googleearth_5.1.3533.1731-0medibuntu1_i386.deb
<esing2> ok
<szczur> faster than waiting to end the make-whatever command
<hblount> hi. i just installed google earth but when i try to start it, nothing happens. any idea whats wrong?
<szczur> you installed google earth with apt get
<szczur> I mean googleearth-package
<szczur> from where you get these ideas :P
<szczur> esing asked the same thing 30 min earlier :)
<esing2> lol
<szczur> ok, maybe not 30 min
<esing2> hblount is trolling me :D
<szczur> but the same thing :)
<esing2> he asks the same things as i do
<esing2> :D
<szczur> ^^
<esing2> *G*
<esing2> I bet he is bioterror
<esing2> :)
<szczur> hahahahah
<esing2> *lol*
<szczur> he's testing me
<szczur> :)
<esing2> yes ! ^^
<szczur> bioterror, CONFESS!!!
<esing2> *lol*
<szczur> hblount, you're running 32 or 64 bit system?
<szczur> and esing2, does the package work?
<szczur> have you installed it?
<esing2> hm I think i use the old package i installed yet
<szczur> the one created by make-thing?
<szczur> it is not installed right now i think
<esing2> hmm
<szczur> if it would be you would have google earth in Internet submenu
<esing2> the one installed with synapatic
<szczur> the googleearth-package is only the script to download the program
<szczur> and make the normal package
<esing2> now I used this again sudo make-googleearth-package --force
<szczur> you created one
<esing2> yes
<szczur> ...for 64bit system
<esing2> with synaptic ealier
<szczur> aaah, you created another one
<esing2> yep after i installed the google earth package with synaptic icreate rnother one
<esing2> yep
<esing2> :)
<szczur> so my work is done
<esing2> yus
<esing2> thx
<esing2> i go sleeping too soon
<esing2> i have to tell bioterror
<szczur> hblount, are you here?
<esing2> that you are very good in linux
<szczur> it went from menu through java ending on google earth
<szczur> i knew it it won't be normal night
<esing2> lol
<szczur> esing2, i think he knows it :)
<esing2> ye me too ^^
<szczur> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR1Mmxr2Cb4&feature=share
<esing2> damn notihng works
<esing2> should I deinstall al?
<esing2> damn iam starving in tiredness :D
<esing2> so late in germany
<hblount> hi. sorry. it installed properly i think.it is in menu
<hblount> 32bit
<esing2> mhm
<esing2> i tried this too
<esing2> and it is in menu aswell
<esing2> but it doesnt run
<esing2> yours running?
<esing2> hblount
<hblount> nothing happens at all when u click it right?
<esing> ye
<esing> nothing happens
<hblount> yeah same here
<esing> strange
<szczur> with the version from the medibuntu?
<szczur> or make-googleearth
<szczur> ?
<esing> no from synaptics
<esing> i think it is medibuntu
<hblount> i downloaded from google earth website and it let me choose "install"
<szczur> i mean, the package that i gave link to it
<esing> how can I download that package
<esing> pls send the link again
<szczur> or the one that you build with the instructions from the webpage
<szczur> ok
<szczur> http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/g/googleearth/googleearth_5.1.3533.1731-0medibuntu1_i386.deb
<szczur> this package works for me
<szczur> please remove all other google eath packages before
<esing> if i put that link
<esing> in my browser i get redirected to ubuntuusers.de
<szczur> huh?
<szczur> hmm
<esing> ah
<esing> now it works
<szczur> works for me
<szczur> run terminal
<esing> chromeus shows it in the bottom
<szczur> heh :)
<esing> it is downloaded now
<esing> how should i run it?
<esing> double clickß
<szczur> doubleclick should install it
<szczur> or run terminal
<szczur> go to the folder where you downloaded it
<szczur> and run
<szczur> sudo dpkg -i googleearth_5.1.3533.1731-0medibuntu1_i386.deb
<szczur> damn, i forgot about my kettle
<esing> only 16 mb file
<esing> uhm hurry ^^
<szczur> i would make my kitchen burn :)
<esing> kettles are dangerous
<esing> ^^
<esing> and everything for me ^^
<szczur> phew :)
<esing> :)
<szczur> now just drink some tea :)
<szczur> yes, it is only 16 MB, and it works fo rme
<esing> what should i do now
<esing> it finished
<szczur> at least i was able to track down osama bin laden
<esing> ^^
<szczur> and my car on the outside
<esing> it works
<esing> awesome :D
<szczur> my sisters car
<esing> THX
<szczur> i don't have one
<szczur> no problem
<esing> uhm
<esing> computer crashed
<esing> again ^^
<esing> ômg
<esing> 3:06
<esing> i gotta go offline
<esing> :)
<szczur> maan :P
<esing> szczur pls go sleeping too ^^
<szczur> check your ram
<szczur> maybe it is the problem
<esing> ye mb
<szczur> not now
<esing> got 1,5 gb
<szczur> house md is waiting in the dvd drive
<szczur> i was going to watch at least one episode :P
<szczur> and i made some tea
<szczur> :)
<szczur> hblount, does it work for you too?
<hblount> i was gonna wait and see if it worked for esing
<szczur> ahh, mkay
<szczur> safer way :)
<hblount> how do i uninstall all google earth packages?
<esing> i uninstalled it with synaptcics
<esing> Just unmarked google earth packages
<hblount> and you said this other one works for you?
<esing> yes
<esing> Just download it from the link
<esing> double click it in the folder downloads
<esing> and install it
<esing> finished
<esing> then go to menu / internet / googleearth
<esing> szczur can I delete the .deb file now?
<esing> or do I need it ?
<esing> I will go offline now
<esing> too late
<szczur> you can remove it
<esing> ok
<esing> thx
<esing> Have nice night
<esing> cu
<szczur> no problem
<szczur> see you tomorrow
<hblount> ok i try it too. thanks tea sipper
<szczur> heh :)
<szczur> no problem
<Juanantonio> Hello, there
<Juanantonio> I got a little problem
<Juanantonio> I installed lucid to a PIII and it goes wonderfully, but I updated yesterday and it is not recognizing my 1680x1050@60 resolution
<Juanantonio> What should I do?
<bioterror> Juanantonio, you have to make xorg.conf and put resolution there
<Juanantonio> Yes, I am being helped in ubuntu-es, thanks
<Juanantonio> I will see if I manage
<Juanantonio> By the way, lubuntu is wonderful
<bioterror> you cheated us with a loco channel :( ;)
<Juanantonio> loco channel
<Juanantonio> no, no, hehehe
<bioterror> local community
<Juanantonio> Oh, yes, that's it
<charliemac> How do I choose the correct Partitioning option when following <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows> ?
<quem> hey, i guess this question would've worked in #ubuntu too.. but anyway.
<quem> just wondering if it's possible to install lubuntu on a fat32 file system?
<quem> i guess permissions would be a problem.
<quem> but for the purpose i intend, it'd be convenient.
<quem> (lubuntu on a usb memory so i can carry it with me.)
<MrChrisDruif> quem: USB can also be reformatted to NTFS etc....
<quem> would i be ableto install lubuntu on ntfs?
<esing> good morning
<esing> i wonder how I can see a files format in lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> quem: You can also format to Ext2,3,4
<MrChrisDruif> I think the best of those three would be 2 or 4 in 2 mode.....journaling turned of.....journaling on USB causes unwanted writes
<esing> (more exactly the file ending)
<esing> MrChrisDruif you present?
<MrChrisDruif> Yes half :)
<quem_> MrChrisDruif: currently i have two partitions on it, 6gb ext3 with ubuntu 10.04 and 2gb fat32, so i can use it on windows systems too if i want to transfer something to it.
<MrChrisDruif> Little bit wasted from yesterday
<esing> lol **
<MrChrisDruif> Would work I think :)
<quem_> can't linux just ignore all about ownership and permissions somehow... :)
<quem> guess carrying two memories with me is an option too.. they're not clumsy after all.
<quem> love those really really small ones by verbatim.
<MrChrisDruif> Little pendrives aren't too big to carry around
<quem> http://www.beststuff.com/images/articles/031009j.jpg
<quem> yeah, i keep that 8gb in my wallet. heh. i guess it should be half the price by now.
<MrChrisDruif> quem: Why have you got Ubuntu on ext3?
<MrChrisDruif> On the pendrive?
<quem> installed it long ago
<quem> well, not that long.
<quem> journalling unneccessary or should i rather use ext4?
<MrChrisDruif> Well....afaik is ext3 just ext2 with journaling...
<MrChrisDruif> On a normal HDD that isn't a problem, but on flash memory...meh...
<quem> yeah
<quem> ahhhh... yeah.
<quem> more writes.
<quem> that's a very good point.
<MrChrisDruif> Yup...
<quem> that's why i disabled swap on it.
<quem> thanks for pointing it out
<MrChrisDruif> But...what I've read somewhere that you can use ext4 speed without journaling...
<quem> ah
 * quem checks the tune2fs man page
<quem> reading about the ext4 features, i get reminded of how i've always  missed creation timestamps...
<quem> lazy me googled, http://fenidik.blogspot.com/2010/03/ext4-disable-journal.html
<MrChrisDruif> Good going O:-)
<quem> :)
<charliemac> How can I to choose the right partitioning method from <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows> ?
<quem> preparing for a trip to cameroon, wife thinks i'm nuts about bringing all the electronic junk i'm packing
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed you are :) (sorry if I offended you :))
<charliemac> I was thinking of saving about 1/3 of the 80 GB hard disk for the remnants of WinXP in case I screw up the linux partition lol
<quem> hehe
<MrChrisDruif> charliemac: For a beginning ubuntero it's indeed a pretty good idea to keep the "known" Windows XP on the drive :)
<quem> the ubuntu installer uses parted right? and can resize partitions?
<charliemac> Yes, I thought so!  Would that entail resizing the c:/ partition?
<MrChrisDruif> But when you boot from the USB or CD and go into live-mode you can use gparted to first partition your drive if you want.....or use the installer's partition section
<charliemac> I'm not sure I can use the USB or CD methods because my computer's a little funny that way...
<MrChrisDruif> And yes, that would mean you resize "C:/" ;) (or sda1 in Ubuntu)
<MrChrisDruif> Gparted should recognize the Windows partition etc...
<quem> you should be able to configure that in bios charliemac
<quem> boot order and options
<MrChrisDruif> If your question is if your computer can boot from CD or USB....that kind of thing you check/alter in the bios or the bootmanager or whatever it's called...the latter is for single boot from a different media
<charliemac> USB doesn't even show up in my boot menu, and I tried booting from the CD thru BIOS, but it couldn't make it happen!  Kinda sad, not sure why.  Currently in progress w/ Grub
<charliemac> *GRUB
<MrChrisDruif> We understood what you mend with Grub :)
<MrChrisDruif> But how do you mean that? Progressing with Grub?
<charliemac> Oh lol, I'm in the middle of installation already, but when it asked me about partitioning disks, I froze.  In over my head?
<MrChrisDruif> Nah...your not :)
<charliemac> I was planning a windows partition, a fat-32 partition for shared files, a 3-5 GB swap/paging partion, and the rest I don't know lol
<charliemac> Would that require manual partitioning, LVM, or guided partitioning?
<MrChrisDruif> That would be manual I think...guided only asks for swap & separate /home
<esing> MrChrisDruif xeon-enouf where can I start the programm I deleted the short link from?
<MrChrisDruif> What do you mean?
<MrChrisDruif> esing: ^
<esing> short question
<esing> where can I see all programs I installed yet in a list?
<esing> (only in synaptic when i installed it through synaptic?)
<bioterror> dpkg -l
<esing> MrChrisDruif I mean when I deleted the symlink, but I found out , i can find it in /usr/bin mostly or with which
<esing> thx bioterror
<bioterror> esing, always use apt-get or dpkg for installing ;)
<MrChrisDruif> You can also save that list with piping right bioterror?
<bioterror> dpkg -l > installed.txt
<esing> awesome thx
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: Synaptic is a GUI for apt-get right? ;)
<bioterror> yep
<esing> btw bioterror your friend xzdecze helped me much yester day ^
<esing> thx alot
<bioterror> esing, I noticed from log, he's a great guy
<bioterror> no wonder he's my padawan ;)
<esing> hehe
<esing> *g*
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<esing> ( is it possible to search within a shell?)
<esing> (because dpkg -l shows alot programs) ^^
<bioterror> esing, what you want to search
<MrChrisDruif> dpkg -l shows installed programs
<esing> I'd like to search within the list of dpkg -l
<esing> in firefox I can click ctrl +f and search a text
<MrChrisDruif> apt-cache search pidgin searches the repos for anything pidgin
<esing> I'd like to search the text within the shell too
<MrChrisDruif> Well...you could save it to a text file and search that atleast....but I think that it should also be possible to search with dpkg
<bioterror> esing, dpkg -l |grep shell
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror is more technically inclined O:-)
<esing> ^^
<esing> thnx
<bioterror> esing, dpkg -L bash |less
<bioterror> I've kept some apt-get/dpkg teaching in here before too
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, the more you use it, the easier it becomes :)
<esing> dpkg -l |grep shell is an awesome search command
<esing> i will note it down
<bioterror> esing, apt-cache search game |grep mmorpg
<bioterror> actually
<bioterror> you dont need grep for apt-cache
<bioterror> you can do it 'apt-cache search project gantt'
<charliemac> How can I avoid using guided partitioning (in GRUB) when there is 3.8 GB empty space at the beginning of the disk?
<bioterror> charliemac, ?!
<charliemac> I could just leave it there as an empty partition (FAT-32, used to contain recovery data)
<bioterror> you can boot livecd, use gparted for deleting it and move it to another partition with resize
<bioterror> I think
<bioterror> :D
<MrChrisDruif> afk
<charliemac> I would if i could, trust me! ;)  (Lol, my laptop refuses to boot from the CD)
<esing> gotta go swimming x) catch you later up :)
<esing> thx again
<charliemac> LVM?
<MrChrisDruif> Logical Volume Manager
<MrChrisDruif> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux)
<MrChrisDruif> But I don't know how that works
<charliemac> Can my swap partition be at the beginning at the disk?  I have 3.8GB of unused space there...
<bioterror> can
<charliemac> Is there a downside?
<MrChrisDruif> Not that I know of....beginning is center of the disk if I'm not mistaking :)
<MrChrisDruif> So would be better I would guess
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> as the reader head moves less, it's faster
<charliemac> Cool, good coincidence
<charliemac> How do I make the choice between primary and logical?
<MrChrisDruif> Logical isn't a "real" partition....you can put real/functional partitions on it...
<MrChrisDruif> Seeing a Linux partition can easily take up 3 partitions (/,swap,/home) you can decide to put them all on a logical partition
<quem> may i disturb you again, MrChrisDruif ? ;) any software i must not forget to bring with me?
 * quem has already installed important things such as snes and nes emulators
<MrChrisDruif> How do you mean? Which software, bringing it were?
<charliemac> Okay.   How much space will I need for the various linux partitions?
<quem> to cameroon.
<MrChrisDruif> charliemac: If you want you can only take / (root partition), swap and /home are optional..
<charliemac> It looks like (<http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282018>, <http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning>) some of those optional partitions might be helpful, as well as bonus fat-32 space.
<MrChrisDruif> The swap needs to be AS big or bigger than the systems RAM for Hibernation and /home is handy for your files...so they won't be deleted when you reïnstall
<charliemac> Ok.  What does "mount point" indicate?
<charliemac> How do I determine which mount point I would select?
<MrChrisDruif> Well....:P
<MrChrisDruif> Root partition (which is necessary :P) is /
<MrChrisDruif> Home partition is /home
<MrChrisDruif> And linux swap is swap
<charliemac> lol ok because it's asked between " dos, windows, enter manually," and "don't mount" and I don't really know how to choose.
<MrChrisDruif> What?
<szczur> charliemac, what filesystem did you choose for the partition
<szczur> sounds like fat or ntfs
<charliemac> Went to set up a new partition, and after selecting file system, Fat-32, because it can be accessed from both WinXP & Ubuntu, and next I had to choose the mount-point and other mount options
<szczur> you can't intsall ubuntu on fat or ntfs filesystem. you can acess these partitions but installation is not possible
<szczur> for / you need to choose ext or reiserfs
<szczur> don't know if /home needs to be the same
<szczur> probably yes
<charliemac> Ok, but I'll still set up the / partition last.  Will 30GB suffice?  Overkill?  (I want to include the / as a primary and /home etc. as logical)
<szczur> 30GB will be enough
<szczur> even little too much
<charliemac> Too much for root and home combined with whatever other data I may wish to backup?
<szczur> if you create /home as separate partition you don't have to format it if you're going to reinstall the system
<szczur> so even the programs configuration stays
<szczur> and /home is the place when you normally keep data
<szczur> so on / there's only installed programs
<szczur> i have 15 GB for it
<szczur> and it is enough for me
<charliemac> I'm cosidering the advice of the "guru" who started the <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282018> thread, claiming that /data is better than /home - only for multi-linux computers?
<MrChrisDruif> I've got 10GB for /
<szczur> charliemac, he have /data partition to backup important data
<MrChrisDruif>  /data partition?
<szczur> "you have a separate /home for some data and a separate /data partition to backup important data."
<szczur> MrChrisDruif, i talking about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282018
<charliemac> What about a seperate partition for windows paging?
<charliemac> Nevermind windows paging, its not like there was one before lol
<victor__> hello! i have a netbook and ubuntu gnome is too heavy... what differences lubuntu from ubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> That it uses LXDE instead of Gnome :)
<victor__> lol but what's the relation between lxde and openbox?
<MrChrisDruif> Otherwise you should be able to do the same jobs on both systems...might be a little less flashy
<MrChrisDruif> Well LXDE uses OpenBox as Window Manager if I'm not mistaking...
<victor__> and the performance get better with lxde?
<MrChrisDruif> That I don't know....but LXDE is like the abbr. stands for Lightweight X Desktop Environment....it's a complete set of tools for desktop :)
<MrChrisDruif> Need to reboot....new kernel update :P
<victor__> and is it possible to set thunar or nautilus elementary as the default files manager?
<victor__> MrChrisDruif,
<victor__> and is it possible to set thunar or nautilus elementary as the default files manager?
<MrChrisDruif> Yes?
<MrChrisDruif> Sure it is....but PCmanFM is also very light and works well with LXDE
<victor__> MrChrisDruif, yes but what about installing dropbox? :S
<charliemac> Is Gnome or KDE more user-friendly than LXDE for someone coming off windows?
<MrChrisDruif> I've heard there are some scripts that enable Dropbox functioning in PCmanFM....but if you install Nautilus(-Elementary) it works no prob...
<MrChrisDruif> charliemac: Linux is different, no matter if you take Gnome or KDE or LXDE
<charliemac> What DE's work best with SLiM?  (I've had SLiM recommended to me in the past).
<victor__> ok i'm gonna install be right back ;)
<MrChrisDruif> charliemac: LXDE comes with with it's own login manager....which works better with it then SLiM (just my own experiences)...however both Gnome and KDE should work with no problems
<MrChrisDruif> But LXDE's login manager (can't remember it's name) is also very light :)
<charliemac> How does PCmanFM weigh in?
<MrChrisDruif> Almost the same as thunar I think, if nog lighter
<charliemac> Is it LXDE just as easy as Gnome or KDE?
<MrChrisDruif> I think so, the basics are the same :)
<charliemac> What are the pros and cons to adding  /boot and /tmp logical partitions?  Are they completely unnecessary? What will  happen without them?
<charliemac> The linux partitioning guide at <http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/11208-linux-partitioning-guide.html> would appear to indicate them as integral...
<szczur> separate /boot partition would be nice if you have more linuxes than one. for /tmp partition don't know why it should be separate. Without them they will be created inside / partition
<szczur> as separate folders
<szczur> i don't have them as separate partitions
<MrChrisDruif> charliemac: They will be added to the root nonetheless....however, some people would prefer separate /boot and /tmp with different filesystems
<MrChrisDruif> For Beginner and even intermediate users they aren't necessary to create :)
<charliemac> lol ok, but i like to leave myself with room to grow into new territory ;)
<MrChrisDruif> You can always reconfigure the partition table :)
<MrChrisDruif> You don't need to add everything you MIGHT like in the future :)
<charliemac> MrChrisDruif: Without LVM?  Ok, I'll have to keep that in mind.. SO the only thing I really have to figure out right now is the Windows partition, paging/swap, and the root?
<esing> hi
<esing> Is it okay updating the Kernel of Lubuntu 10.10 to 2.6.35 ?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, you can change size by just booting a liveCD
<charliemac> IFF the CD will work lol
<MrChrisDruif> I'm not running Lubuntu, but my Ubuntu runs fine on the new kernel
<esing> you have kernel version 2.6.35 ß
<charliemac> MrChrisDruif: which DM and DE are you running on Ubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> Default...Gnome and GDM
<MrChrisDruif> I need to burn the mini-ISO
<MrChrisDruif> I want a AMD64 systemm
<MrChrisDruif> -m
<MrChrisDruif> esing: Updated today, running it now :)
<esing> nice
<esing> I will get it too then
<esing> this -> sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.35  ye
<charliemac> Do all of the DM's and DE's have broadly the same capabilities?
<MrChrisDruif> esing: Isn't it an update for Lubuntu?
<esing> hmm
<esing> It is for ubuntu 10.10
<esing> but i have lubuntu
<esing> is that a problem?
<esing> I can still aboard the installation
<esing> 80%
<esing> hmm it is still showing the same kernel version
<MrChrisDruif> charliemac: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments
<esing> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.35
<esing> can I  do this too with my lubuntu 10.10 ?
<esing> y/n ? :D
<szczur> esing, ubuntu and lubuntu uses the same kernel
<bioterror> it's just the candy that's different on the top
<szczur> and parts of system like cli etc. only difference is the desktop environment and default installed programs
<szczur> hi bioterror
<bioterror> another one likes marshmallow and another salmiyuck ;)
<MrChrisDruif> So it should prolly work
<esing> :D
<esing> hey szczur
<charliemac> Thanks!
<charliemac> MrChrisDruif: ^^
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome :)
<charliemac> What are the advantages of Ext3 with journaling over Ext2?
<MrChrisDruif> Just that: it's Ext2 with journaling :)
<charliemac> What's journaling all about?  Does it log my every move?
<charliemac> ... because that sounds bulky.
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<charliemac> bioterror: thanks!
<bioterror> next time you can google by yourself! ;D
<bioterror> it's not really that hard, you go to www.google.com and you put some words you want to search like "journaling file system"
<charliemac> lol, I was just going to, honest! :)
<esing> what is the mimeinfo.cache ?
<charliemac> Which file sys do you implement, personally?
<charliemac> Because I'm wondering if the journaling is worth the extra resources, or if it slows things down a lot.
<esing> How can I change a name in Lubuntu of a .desktop file ?
<esing> right click "name changing" doesnt work
<bioterror> edit with nano or leafpad or even with vim vi joe what ever you want to use
<esing> I did this too
<esing> didnt work
<bioterror> it does work
<esing> ah k
<esing> now it works
<esing> :)
<esing> you are a very expert in linux
<esing> never used windows before? ^
<bioterror> I've beta tested Windows ME and Windows XP
<bioterror> I have some knowledge
<esing> i see
<bioterror> I can build AD for a small company
<esing> nice
<esing> i didnt find out what the app "screenlock " does yet
<MrChrisDruif> Doesn't it "lock your screen"
<MrChrisDruif> I.e. turn your screen black and makes your enter your password before you can continue working? :)
<charliemac> I bet most linux users are more intellgent than microsoft users lol ;D
<charliemac> see. just look @ how I spelled "intelligent!"
<charliemac> Still, I'm wondering if the journaling is worth the extra resources, or if it slows things down a lot.
<MrChrisDruif> Well, that overhead isn't really much...
<esing> cool
<MrChrisDruif> It just writes WHAT it's going to do before DOING said operation :)
<ChogyDan> does lubuntu use networkmanager? if not, what does it use?
<esing> with xchat i can go to more than 1 IRC servers
<esing> awesome :)
<esing> MrChrisDruif no it doesnt, that is why I wondered about its function
<esing> MrChrisDruif it centers all windows but no more is happening
<MrChrisDruif> What do you mean esing?
<bioterror> with weechat my IRCing goes to eleven
<esing> well the symlink "lock your screen" doesnt lock my screen
<esing> wow are you on 11 server bioterror? ^^
<MrChrisDruif> afk
<esing> Mrchrisdruif but when running it all windows will be centered on my screen but nvm thx tho
<bioterror> esing, not really, just 4
<esing> ah ok ^^
<bioterror> esing, it was spinal tap -joke
<charliemac> What percentage of the system's time is taken up through journaling?
<szczur> esing, run terminal
<szczur> amd tell me if this command locks the screen for you
<szczur> xscreensaver-command -lock
<esing> ok sec
<esing> yes it does
<esing> :)
<szczur> hmm, then why screenlock icon doesn't
<szczur> :/
<esing> dunno
<charliemac> Does everyone here use the journaling version of Ext2, ext3?
<bioterror> we use ext4
<szczur> ext4
<bioterror> that's like year 2011
<szczur> ChanServ, i wouldn't bother about the perormance side of ext3
<szczur> data security is more important i think
<bioterror> except
<charliemac> lol
<bioterror> if he's using some usb pen drive
<szczur> except the times when you're running debian on P166
<bioterror> then ext2
<szczur> or flashdrives
<szczur> that's true
<charliemac> ok...  What about a 6-10 year old hard disk?
<bioterror> install ZFS ;D
<MrChrisDruif> esing: You were talking about that lock screen....
<charliemac> Is zfs pretty good?  I was thinking of having a large fat-32 partition as a sort of reserve parachute but that would bring me to 4 partitions...
<MrChrisDruif> Meh....don't talk on two conversations after 4 hours of sleep :P
<MrChrisDruif> Finally; found it: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/33552/htg-explains-which-linux-file-system-should-you-choose/
<MrChrisDruif> Comparison of #nix filesystems
<MrChrisDruif> However you can use Ext4's optimalisaties without journaling...
<victor__> hi! i'm here again! so ho can i make thunar the default file manager?¿
<victor__> nautilus
<MrChrisDruif> victor__: I think you can just install thunar or nautilus and remove PCmanFM
<bioterror> edit xdg-open :D
<bioterror> MrChrisDruif tells you what and where
<bioterror> I'm off from work
<MrChrisDruif> I do? =-O
<bioterror> yep
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know
<victor__> please! i want nautilus as a default
<bioterror> and ofcourse, preferred applications is okay setup too
<bioterror> preferences -> preferred applications
<bioterror> I think there was filebrowser
<victor__> no just email and web browser
<bioterror> well, then it's xdg-open
<MrChrisDruif> Always try...if I only had Lubuntu installed atm....then I could look at the file myself
<bioterror> you dont have?
<victor__> it's my first time on lubuntu :(
<victor__> where's xdg-open?
<bioterror> sudo find / |grep xdg-open
<bioterror> who has the fastest hard drive
<MrChrisDruif> You? :P
<MrChrisDruif> I don't care xD
<szczur> /usr/bin/xdg-open
<szczur> it's a script file
<MrChrisDruif> yup...
<MrChrisDruif> I've got it as well on "normal" Ubuntu
<szczur> edit it with nano, gedit or whathever editor you want
<szczur> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#When%20clicking%20in%20Chromium%20%22Show%20in%20Folder%22%20it%20spawns%20a%20new%20tab%20that%20shows%20only%20directory%20listing
<szczur> i think it is what bioterror meant
<bioterror> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Desktop_Preferred_Applications_Specification
<victor__> what about get compositing?
<charliemac> Is it possible to have a primary partition for the ubuntu swap in stead of a logical partition under the same partition as the root?
<charliemac> Correction: Is it possible to have a seperate/unique primary partition for the ubuntu swap in stead of a logical partition under the same primary partition as the root?
<charliemac> Sorry If my question belongs in #ubuntu-beginners :/
<szczur> swap can be either primary or logical partition
<szczur> there's no difference there
<szczur> but i prefer swap as logical
<szczur> victor__, did you found out how to change default file manager?
<victor__> nop :(
<szczur> right click on lxpanel
<szczur> choose settings
<szczur> on advanced tab you have file manager entry
<szczur> replace pcmanfm %s with thunar %s
<szczur> and you're done
<szczur> did you find it?
<victor__> thanks so much! :P
<szczur> no problem
<victor__> szczur, what about compsiting? is it possible?
<szczur> you can use xcompmgr
<szczur> don't know if compiz works
<szczur> i think it should
<szczur> but i used xcompmgr without problems
<szczur> just put it in /etx/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart
<szczur> as @xcompmgr
<szczur> and compositing will be enabled at the start of the system
<szczur> you can try compiz
<szczur> plus compiz-icon to control it easily (this will put an icon in taskbar to change all of the options)
<charliemac> Does the /Boot partition have to be primary, or can it be logical?
<szczur> you don't have to make separate /boot partition
<szczur> every partition can be logical, (except the windows one, because Windows can't boot from logical ones, at least every windows to XP including )
<szczur> including XP*
<szczur> charliemac, easiest way to go would be creating /home, /, swap
<victor__> szczur, and to start dropbox at the startup just add @ dropbox here? /etx/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart
<szczur> victor__, never used dropbox
<szczur> but if you're running it this way from cli
<victor__> ok i'm trying
<szczur> i think it is the correct way to do it
<szczur> and LXDe folder may be called Lubuntu too
<szczur> please check this before changing anything
<bioterror> i thought we use .desktop files in autostart
<bioterror> just pointing to openbox conv
<bioterror> dropbox, sorry
<szczur> don't know
<szczur> i put commands like i would run it in terminal
<bioterror> i use .desktop
<szczur> but i'm talking about /etx/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart file
<victor__> szczur, compositing didn't start :(
<szczur> hmmm
<victor__> or perharps i don't know if it's active lol
<szczur> run lxterminal
<victor__> and then?
<bioterror> titia@konna:~/.config/autostart$ ls
<bioterror> conky.desktop  xfce4-settings-helper-autostart.desktop  xfconf-migration-4.6.desktop
<bioterror> guess whos conky starts on login
<szczur> victor__, Edit -> preferences
<szczur> background
<szczur> and set opacity to for example 160
<bioterror> szczur, thats correct way for lubuntu as its per user
<szczur> and tell me if lxtemrinal is transparent
<victor__> ok wait
<victor__> i don't find bachground
<szczur> Edit > Preferences
<szczur> on Style tab, there's Background colour
<szczur> where you can change it
<charliemac> What would the mount-point be for a windows/linux shared fat-32 shared space?
<bioterror> charlie, /media/share
<bioterror> or what ever you want
<charliemac> bioterror: The only options I have in grub are /DOS, /windows, enter manually, and do not mount it.  I take it you're suggesting I enter it manually, no? What if I choose no-mount?
<szczur> charliemac, i would use ntfs
<szczur> not fat32
<szczur> if you choose not to mount, the partition will not be mounted
<charliemac> What are the implications of ntfs vs fat32?
<bioterror> are you a troll
<szczur> max file size of fat32 is 4 GB
<bioterror> honest answer
<charliemac> troll?! who lol
<bioterror> yep, ure a troll
<charliemac> what's that  even mean in this context?
<bioterror> !troll
<bioterror> doesnt know :(
<charliemac> ?
<szczur> charliemac, http://www.theeldergeek.com/ntfs_or_fat32_file_system.htm < i think it is obvious :P
<charliemac> can all file systems hold the same formats?  For example, will an Mp3 take up the same amount of space on a fat-32 as it would on Ext2?
<bioterror> ...
<bioterror> try it out
<bioterror> make fat32
<bioterror> unzip whole hvsc into it
<bioterror> and then take lets say reiserfs
<bioterror> and tell us if theres difference
<charliemac> I've actually read that "Linux has a history of disliking NTFS so it should be avoided whenever possible." <http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/11208-linux-partitioning-guide.html>.
<bioterror> which was written 2005 when they didnt have any clue about NTFS-3G or NTFS-FUSE
<bioterror> oh gsus
<szczur> gsus?
 * szczur starts firefox
<szczur> :)
<szczur> whoa ipv6 address ;)
<szczur> hi guylain
<guylain> hi szczur, just installing lubuntu and checking the apps. sorry for disturbing you... :)
 * szczur wasn't disturbed at all
<esing> hey :L)
<esing> I need to configure my own kernel
<ChogyDan> anyone know about networkmanager in lubuntu?
<esing> hi
<ChogyDan> hi
<esing> I wanted to compile a program which doesnt worked, could it be that there is more difference between ubuntu 10.10 and lubuntu 10.10 than the desktop environement lxde??
<ChogyDan> *shrug* what program?
<esing> it from dedected
<esing> (dedected.org) for testings dect phones
<esing> with a "com on air pcmcia III card"
<ChogyDan> maybe pastebin all your terminal output?
<esing> see here http://pastebin.com/7P1PKE3b
<ChogyDan> is it a kernel patch?
<esing> bioterror you there? :))
<bioterror> not taking part in this, not my speciality
<bioterror> ;)
<esing> hehe
<esing> ChogyDan i compiled the program with this
<esing> ChogyDan sudo make && make -C tools
<esing> bioterror
<esing> but could it be that lubuntu has a slightly different kernel than ubuntu
<ChogyDan> I doubt it
<bioterror> no
<esing> but someone tells me to install ubuntu 10.10 to check if it works there
<esing> should I do it or not?
<ChogyDan> try sudo -i, and then running the make stuff
<esing> not working
<bioterror> did you use alternate install?
<bioterror> or was it lubuntu-10.10.iso?
<esing> it was lubuntu 10.10
<esing> not alternate
<esing> hmm
<esing> btw
<esing> someone can send me the chromium simlink
<esing> I deleted it
<esing> :P
<ChogyDan> esing: it looks like it is tripping up on some kernel code, and it looks like the project hasn't been updated for 2 years
<ChogyDan> probably it is just out of date  :(
<esing> yes this could be
<esing> hmm
<esing> in the tutorial they said I need following kernel ...
<esing> sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.35
<esing> how can I get that kernel?
<ChogyDan> what does uname -a say for you?
<esing> 3 2.6.35-25-generic
<esing> it is the same? isnt it ?
<ChogyDan> yea
<esing> sudo apt-get install linux-tools-2.6.35-22
<esing> ( i should get that too)
<esing> I did it too
<ChogyDan> sorry I dunno, gl
<esing> *lol*
<esing> thx
<esing> tho
<ChogyDan> np
<esing> bioterror :D
<esing> could you have a short look on it with teamviewer? ^
<esing> ^^
<esing> http://www.teamviewer.com/de/download/index.aspx
<esing> your professional eye is required xD
<esing> szczur here? :P
<esing> *nerving*
<bioterror> that's not how we deal with problems
<esing> *usually*
<esing> this problems is expoding my nerves
<esing> :D
<esing> Pleeeease Help Somebody :(((((((((
<esing> :(((((((((((
<szczur> esing, what's the problem?
<szczur> hmm, never used teamviewer
<szczur> scan't help ypu with it
<szczur> since i don't have LAN in my home
<esing> re
<esing> szczur I wanted to install a driver for my pcmcia III com on air card (dect card)
<esing> but when compiling several error occure
<szczur> ack :/
<esing> http://pastebin.com/7P1PKE3b
<esing> ^
<bioterror> maybe you're missing some -dev -files?
<bioterror> I'm too lazy to svn or git that source
<esing> heh c'mon
<esing> how do I delete all files? just remove the folder via gui?
<esing> then I can redownload all
<esing> szczur i think u dont need lan for teamviewer, only your internet IP ;)
<esing> or better to say my internet IP when you access my computer
<szczur> yeah, but i love to test something
<szczur> before telling the solution
<esing> okay
<szczur> otherwise you're going to install packages for 64 bits :P
<esing> *g*
<szczur> :>
<esing> suczur you and me were too long awake yesterdya
<esing> ^^
<szczur> have to go with the dog
<szczur> be right back
<szczur> 10 mins
<esing> okay
<esing> cleaned the whole home at this time *smile*
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> you seem to be rm -rf(trigger) happy ;
<esing> what do you mean with rm -rf(trigger) ^^
<esing> i googled it but cant find out what it is ^^
<bioterror> rm = remove
<bioterror> -r = recursive
<bioterror> -f = force
<esing> lol ^^
<bioterror> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/trigger-happy
<esing> Iam not a trigger :P
<esing> bioterror pls link in :D
<esing> svn co :P
<szczur> back
<bioterror> szczur, you better have a mastiff dog
<szczur> compilation faild with the same error
<szczur> nope
<szczur> normal dog
<szczur> wiki calls it "Mixed-breed dog" :P
<esing> yeaaa
<bioterror> those usually lives longer than pure breeded
<esing> we have daily a cat visiting us from our neighbour
<szczur> wish they hadn't :P
<szczur> at least this particular dog
<szczur> :)
<esing> she likes eating fish meal
<bioterror> ahhh
<esing> *g*
<bioterror> this is sloooow
<bioterror> I'm used to my desktop and arch mirrors
<bioterror> 32% [1 linux-source-2.6.37 25.3 MB/77.5 MB 32%]                  1,050 kB/s 49s
<esing> let us all solve my problem :D
<esing> see what this user wrote:
<esing> <dm8tbr> if the sources haven't been updated you won't get the kernel modules compiled
<esing> <dm8tbr> userspace won't help you in such a case. so make sure your kernel module works first.
<esing> szczur tanked enough energy for teamplayer?
<szczur> teamviewer?
<esing> yus
<esing> you can see my laptop, just have to give u my ip
<esing> see what this user just wrote to me
<esing> <roox> the reverse engineered drivers from dedected.org won
<esing> <roox> t work on actual kernels
<esing> <roox> https://dedected.org/trac/ticket/139
<esing> <roox> you have to use an older one to use dect_cli and so on
<esing> <roox> use Patrick McHardys DECT Stack to get dect working with actual linux kernels
<esing> * Fatuo (~FuegoFatu@84.121.72.188.dyn.user.ono.com) hat #osmocom betreten
<esing> szczur and bioterror I think I need to get an old kernel or customize my kernel
<szczur> never did it successfully
<szczur> so i wont be helpful here
<esing> hmm
<esing> bioterror ^^
<esing> *eyes looking on you*
<esing> *lol*
<esing> bioterror ..
<bioterror> hahahahaha
<bioterror> % make && make -C tools                                                            .:21:32:33 on 11-01-28:.
<bioterror> make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/ M=/tmp/dedected/com-on-air_cs-linux modules
<bioterror> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.37-ARCH/build/: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<bioterror> make: *** [default] Error 2
<bioterror> sowwy
<szczur> :/ ack
<szczur> this wasn't helpful at all :P
<esing> ?
<szczur> bwahahaha
<szczur> teamviewer is windows program packed with wine
<szczur> woot
<szczur> nevermind
<szczur> esing, are you running teamviewer right now?
<szczur> so i can connect to you?
<esing> second
<esing> I just get some usefull patches
<esing> :)
<victor__> hey how can i make xcompmgr start at reboot?
<szczur> you're sure that you're not running it after the thing we did earlier?
<szczur> ps aux | grep xcompmgr
<szczur> run this in terminal
<victor__> szczur, victor    1558  0.0  0.0   4024   764 pts/0    S+   20:45   0:00 grep --color=auto xcompmgr
<szczur> ack :/
<szczur> ok, lemme try something
<victor__> what do i exactly have to write on autostart?
<szczur> i had @xcompmgr
<szczur> but we will do it bioterror's way
<szczur> victor__, download this file http://szczur.ath.cx/xcompmgr.desktop
<szczur> and put it in ~/.config/autostart
<szczur> then log out and log in
<szczur> xcompmgr should be running
<bioterror> probably needs a tap in to something in preferences
<bioterror> not using lxde atm
<szczur> be right back
<szczur> just checking if it is working
<victor__> ok
<szczur> yes, it works :)
<bioterror> ofcourse
<bioterror> now you remember how to make app to autostart ;)
<szczur> :P
<esing> szczur iam soon finished with my attempt
<esing> then you are free to enter my lap :D
<esing> some guy sent me some patches I should try to use on the driver
<victor__> szczur, don't worry it isn't that important... however dropbox is... i got installing it but no chance at statup :(
<esing> szczur iam stuck currently cant do anything at this laptop
<esing> there comes an error
<esing> after trying to run /home/user as root
<esing> how can I close the error ?
<szczur> ummm, what youre trying to run as root?
<szczur> what command
<esing> i run the file manager as root
<esing> in the folder /home/user
<szczur> and something like "Permission denied" popped up?
<szczur> click ok :)
<esing> ok re
<esing> :)
<esing> i was disced
<esing> yep I clicked ok
<esing> but it didnt close
<esing> I tried sudo killall pcfanman
<esing> szczur I tried to patch the driver but an error occures see here http://pastebin.com/FWDBu3z3
<szczur> sudo patch -Np1 -i patch1
<szczur> this will work i think
<esing> ok thx
<esing> that is the same
<esing> I tried
<esing> ah np1
<esing> :)
<esing> still failed
<szczur> hmmm p1 should work
<szczur> anything changed?
<esing> same errors
<szczur> give me this patch
<esing> hmm p2 worked
<esing> but patch1 not
<esing> want to access to my pc now?
<esing> :)
<esing> sec I download teamviwer
<esing> :))
<szczur> nope, i want to get the patch :)
<esing> hehe
<esing> you have an email?
<esing> send me you email then I can send you all 8 patches
<szczur> magik17l@gmail.com
<esing> thnx
<bioterror> seems like someone is not going to give up easily
<esing> ok out
<esing> hehe bioterror , you are the funniest one ^^
<esing> *smile* ^^
<esing> szczur received?
<szczur> yup
<esing> grml I wanted to read this night a swedish book ^^, but lubuntu is more important :D
<esing> i think patch 2 didnt work too
<esing> http://pastebin.com/2eXEy2nH
<esing> I didnt read carefully enough
<szczur> not every patch applies
<esing> hmm
<esing> what should I do now?
<szczur> p1
<szczur> why p2
<esing> ah p1
<esing> sec
<esing> succeeded
<esing> yeaa
<esing> (patch 2)
<esing> patch 2,3,4 worked patch 5 skipped
<szczur> same for me
<esing> nah I mean 2,3, 5 worked 4 skipped ^^
<esing> szczur you downloaded the driver? :))
<esing> thnx
<esing> ok all worked
<esing> except patch 1
<szczur> yup
<szczur> downloaded the source
<esing> so now I compile again yee
<szczur> for me it still fails
<szczur> maybe i did something wrong
<szczur> :/
<esing> hmm
<esing> Ye for me it fails too
<esing> ://
<esing> maybe patch 1 is necessary
<esing> patch 1 need to "--" more in first line
<esing> but compiling still doesnt work
<esing> but patch1 works
<esing> ..
<esing> is it important to execute Patch1 first before others?
<esing> szczur you still here?
<szczur> yup
<esing> what would you suggest now
<szczur> but i'm not experienced in fixing compilation errors
<esing> ye
<esing> szczur in ubuntu 9.10 it will work
<esing> is it difficult to change the kernel back to old ubuntu?
<bioterror> install 9.10 in a virtual box
<bioterror> ahaha
<esing> *g*
<esing> bioterror what about changing only the kernel?
<esing> I give you my IP and I watch you :D
<esing> bioterror seriously what should I do now?
<bioterror> as your lawyer I suggest you to get wasted
<bioterror> :D
<esing> lol
<esing> bioterror iam very near to that point *smile*
<esing> but be honest now
<esing> should i get virtual ubuntu or compile it reverse?
<bioterror> what's the kernel you need
<esing> 9.10
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> kernel
<bioterror> linux-image
<esing> the kernel 9.10 used back in the days
<esing> I dont know which version it was
<esing> but it certainly have to work with it
<bioterror> oh well
<esing> this posted somebody on the mailing list :  "
<esing> if you read the list here longer than 2 days you have seen that our driver
<esing> at the moment will not work with ubuntu 10.10, but with 9.10.
<esing> "
<bioterror> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<bioterror> you need image and header
<bioterror> dpkg -i asdasdasdasd.deb
<esing> mhm which kernel version should I take tho?
<bioterror> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31.13-karmic/ maybe this?
<esing> ok good
<bioterror> i386
<esing> yep
<esing> dpkg -i http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31.13-karmic/linux-headers-2.6.31-02063113-generic_2.6.31-02063113_i386.deb
<esing> i do this first
<bioterror> wget it first
<esing> ah k
<bioterror> use /tmp
<bioterror> for example
<esing> i read the manual a little bit
<esing> but i cant figure out how to determine where wget downloads the file to
<bioterror> where you said it
<esing> how to write the syntax
<esing> ok i found out bioterror
<esing> now I download the image
<bioterror> small moments of satisfaction when you figure out things ;)
<szczur> sooo delightful :_
<szczur> :)*
<esing> *smile* ^^
<esing> what should I do next
<esing> *ready*
<bioterror> you installed image and headers?
<esing> ah ok
<esing> sec
<esing> *hurrying up*
<esing> ok ready
<esing> it says "done"
<bioterror> reboot and choose your "brand new" :D:D:D kernel from the grub's list
<esing> hehe awesome :D
<esing> *that easy* ?? :D
<bioterror> hoep it boots
<bioterror> do you get grub list on the boot?
<esing> ok I try immediatly
<esing> no i dont
<esing> I have only 1 os
<bioterror> well, press shift
<esing> okay
<bioterror> is it left shift
<bioterror> after bios stuff instantly shift
<bioterror> hammer that shift!
<esing> okay, see you in a minute then :D
<esing> *lol*
 * bioterror holds his breath
<esing> *smile*
<szczur> bioterror faints
<szczur> :P
<bioterror> we get pretty lame payment for an hour with this case
<szczur> heh :P
<szczur> pretty low speed of solving problems
<bioterror> worse code...
<szczur> yesterday was easier
<szczur> and not working patches
<szczur> something like acx100
<szczur> for my wireless card
<szczur> i got rid of it since it supported only WEP
<bioterror> that's alwasy great
<szczur> yeah
<szczur> 5 minut longer
<szczur> without entry
<szczur> i'd say awesome :)
<bioterror> long boot
<szczur> yeah
<szczur> maybe he broke his L_Shift :P
<bioterror> he's having eternal boot loop as he cant get into grub list
<esing> (re)
<szczur> weee, and here comes esing :)
<esing> heh :D
<bioterror> with 2.6.35 kernel? :D
<esing> it worked booting from the older kernel yeaa
<bioterror> esing, uname -a
<esing> 31
<bioterror> or we dont belieave you
<esing> sec
<esing> core-ThinkPad-T43 2.6.31-02063113-generic #02063113 SMP Fri Jun 4 19:02:37 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<bioterror> :D
<esing> 2.6.31 ^^
<esing> :D
<bioterror> o///
<esing> but I tried to compile yet
<bioterror> can you now compile
<esing> no ^^
<esing> *smile*
<bioterror> it doesnt work?
<esing> I think because of the patches I did?
<bioterror> cvs it again?
<esing> maybe I should delete everything
<bioterror> svn
<esing> yes I do again now
<szczur> then download it again
<esing> ok
<bioterror> svn to another dir
<esing> oki
<bioterror> cd /tmp
<bioterror> svn asdasdasd
<esing> yus
<bioterror> I'm waiting, I have to hit the bed
<esing> hmm
<esing> see here http://pastebin.com/4MKAkatZ
<esing> it says Makefile: didnt find directory
<esing> "no rule to create Makefile"
<esing> "exiting directory ..."
<esing> 2 errors
<bioterror> you should not use sudo for make
<bioterror> only for make install
<bioterror> actually
<esing> ah okay
<esing> what should I use instead?
<bioterror> just make
<bioterror> without sudo
<esing> okay i try again
<esing> doesnt work
<esing> :(((
<bioterror> time to put hands down and say "that software sucks"
<esing> lol
<esing> bioterror
<esing> maybe because i still have the OS 10.10
<esing> is it possible to install an older distru apart from 10.10?
<esing> or should I try virtual 9.10 /8.10
<bioterror> for what you really need that driver
<bioterror> stuff
<bioterror> could you tell me again
<esing> it is to test my dect phone on encryption
<esing> I bought a card plus antenna for this, I dont want to waste that hardware ^^
<esing> it basically caputeres 1.5 mhz data to pcap and then I have to convert and merge it... and then i can see wheather my calls are encrypted or not
<bioterror> okay
<esing> bioterror I just downloaded this http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<esing> 9.10
<esing> is this correct for a virtual 9.10 ubuntu?
<bioterror> I have no idea
<bioterror> phillw,
<esing> hehe :)
 * bioterror summons  phillw
<esing> bioterror np
<esing> I will try tomorrow then
<esing> I go asleep earlier today too
<bioterror> phillw runs 9.10
<esing> ah I see
<phillw> esing: there is a work around for some of the kernel problems with 3G devices
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I just remembered
<esing> :D
<bioterror> phillw, could you would p-p-p-please
<esing> phillw i dont use 3g devices
<bioterror> :D
<esing> phillw i want to use dedected
<esing> which doesnt work on 10.10 ^^
<esing> Maybe you could try if it works on your 9.10 os
<phillw> esing: that should be reported as a bug
<esing> here you go phillw svn co https://dedected.org/svn/trunk dedected
<esing> phillw it is reported yet
<esing> that made a patch which doesnt work tho
<esing> *they
<esing> cd /dedected/com-on-air_cs-linux
<esing> and then    sudo make && sudo make -C tools
<esing> :)))
<bioterror> nope
<esing> *** make && make -C tools
<bioterror> just make
<esing> :D
<phillw> esing: update the bug, ibugs can only be fixed if the devs know about them :)
<esing> :P
<esing> *smile*
<bioterror> phillw, dont you start dodging this problem!
<esing> *big smile*
<esing> :D
<bioterror> me n my mate sz been working with this whole evening
<bioterror> !!
<esing> hehe
<phillw> bioterror: I'm just admin - you h
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> but you have 9.10
<phillw> guys are front line support :)
<esing> my name is phil too in real life
<esing> cmon help me ^^
<bioterror> :D
<esing> *g*
<bioterror> usually I am grumpy, but now I am almost laughing
<phillw> bioterror: I run 9.10 ubuntu, no kernel updates for my 3G device, I'm not too sure how I can help?
<bioterror> phillw, svn the source code, and try to run make
<bioterror> you're only one with ancient os ;)
<esing> hah :-]
<bioterror> 9.10 is so old that it have been enbalmed and it almost walks
<esing> hehe
<esing> bioterror i even soldered the transceiver of the pcmcia III card externly so it fits into the II slot
<esing> grml internet cuts sec
<bioterror> you're working with embedded systems or something?
<phillw> esing: I'm sending you an invite
<esing> nah I dont do openBSC, this pcmcia III card (com on air) does only receive the 1.5 mhz dect signals
<bioterror> I'm off to ed
<bioterror> bed
<bioterror> wife went already and was angry :D
<bioterror> good night
<esing> hehe
<esing> good night to you
<esing> :)
<bioterror> maybe I'll get more than 4 hours of sleep
<esing> hah :D
<esing> as you said yesterday
<esing> *g*
<esing> phillw does it work?
#lubuntu 2011-01-29
<juanantonio3> Hello. How can I install flash player in Lucid?
<juanantonio3> for Chromium, of course
<charliemac> I really couldn't figure out how to do a network installation of Lubuntu, so I had to go with the the Natty Narwhal (11.04)
<charliemac> Any recommendations for a quicker combo (DM/DE) than GDM and Gnome?
<avelldiroll> lxdm/lxde is pretty "quick" in comparison to gdm/gnome ... the dm doesn't have much influence though ... openbox without lxde could be even "quicker" depending on how you define "quick" for a machine
<charliemac> What makes booting slow (before I can log in), loading the display manager, or loading the desktop environment?
<avelldiroll> installing from the network could be done from a mini.iso netboot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot and then follow the config of lubuntu from the mini.iso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<avelldiroll> charliemac: module loading and services will increase the boot time
<avelldiroll> charliemac: but if you switch on and off your machine frequently i would strongly advise tu use suspend or hibernate
<charliemac> Is suspend (with which i'm not familiar) the same as hibernate(with which i am fairly familiar)?
<charliemac> avelldiroll: ^^
<avelldiroll> charliemac: no it is not ... suspend saves the system state in memory, whereas hibernate saves the system state on the harddisk
<avelldiroll> suspended system are booting much faster, but need to to be kept connected to a power source, but won't eat too much power
<charliemac> avelldiroll: good to know, since my laptop battery is quite old.  hibernation it is!
<charliemac> How can I adjust screen resolution when monitor is unknown?
<avelldiroll> xrandr if you are using non proprietary drivers
<bioterror> oh no, he's back
<bioterror> so charliemac, is there a difference between a real filesystem and fat32?
<bioterror> charliemac, and what you pasted yesterday about NTFS was total BS as it was written in 2005
<bioterror> and 2005 there was no NTFS-3G or NTFS-FUSE drivers for NTFS
<bioterror> someone was feeding FUD to us
<charliemac> FUD?
<charliemac> Maybe i'll reformat that partition ;)
<charliemac> gotta reboot!
<charliemac1> bioterror: is this Bobby Sweeney?!
<charliemac1> #lubuntu-offtopic lol :D
<charliemac> bioterror: which display manager would you recommend?  I recall you having mentioned that your LXDM was messing up?
<esing> Hi
<esing> Hi,   !!! couldn't open("/dev/coa"): Device or resource busy  .... what does this mean?
<bioterror> that something is already using it
<bioterror> seems like you got your thing compiled?
<esing^afk> hi bioterror
<esing^afk> No I used a live dc
<esing^afk> *cd
<esing^afk> virtualBox sucks btw
<esing^afk> Iam tired of this
<esing^afk> I spended 200 euro in those cards / antenna
<esing^afk> but I dont care anymore
<esing^afk> I need to learn for math
<esing^afk> iam a full time student and need to pass my term
<esing^afk> i cant waste my time on this
<esing^afk> but thank you , you helped me much
<haskell> I want to reset my PCMCIA slots without restarting the system. How to do this?
<haskell> iam esing
<leszek> hi
<mark76> Hey leszek
<muxol> I've noticed pidgin has no sound
<muxol> Anyone know how to fix that?
<muxol> (my sound works fine...listening to music now)
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, I know...let me check (it's supposed to be on by default :-/)
<leszek> re
<lithpr> anyone here get vnc4server running on lubuntu?
<bioterror> lithpr, what's the problem?
<esing> hello
<lithpr> well, i've got to the point where i can connect, but i get this weird checkered x windows lookin displayh
<lithpr> i'm trying something new now
<lithpr> with x11vnc
<esing> I'd like to install another distribution besides lubuntu 10.10  ...  Is this possible?  I already tried to boot from  Ubuntu 8.10 but after the partitioning it fatal errors. Is it actually possible to have another distru besides lubuntu after lubuntu is already installed and how do I do this?
<bioterror> esing, you need new partition for that
<bioterror> gilir, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxdm/+bug/703658
<lithpr> got it http://lifehacker.com/317125/set-up-vnc-on-ubuntu-in-four-steps
<lithpr> worked like a charm
<bioterror> gilir, seems like my !summon worked as I summoned you ;)
<gilir> bioterror, yes :) thanks, I'll have a look
<gilir> strangely, the lxde background works nicely
<bioterror> for the background yes
<bioterror> I think, I'm not using it
<bioterror> but it messed my LXDM
<esing> bioterror ok before i want to make a backup
<esing> how to make backup in lubuntu :D
<bioterror> scp -r /home/username user@server:/media/Backup/
<bioterror> :D
<esing> :>
<esing> my extern usb is called Volume
<esing> scp -r /home/core core@server:/media/Volume/Backup ?
<bioterror> do you have another computer in your network? :)
<esing> yes + no ^^
<bioterror> :D
<esing> it is difficult to send within my wlan network , firewall sucks ^^
<bioterror> just copy you ~/ to /media//Volume
<bioterror> your
<esing> core doesnt have much imporant things
<esing> I thought all programs I installed would be important ^^
<bioterror> you want to backup your whole system?
<esing> yep
<bioterror> make image with clonezilla?
<esing> oke
<bioterror> but good night
<esing> I deinstalled many programs from lubuntu
<esing> yes good night :D
<esing> does it take long?
#lubuntu 2011-01-30
<Rosie_o_Donnell> need to make a "new user" in user groups, but it isnt letting me.
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<Rosie_o_Donnell> i just go to add new user and it does nothing
<MrChrisDruif> Meh....my virtualbox Lubuntu doesn't work...can
<MrChrisDruif> 't check it for ya...
<MrChrisDruif> But do you get any error messages?
<Rosie_o_Donnell> nope
<Rosie_o_Donnell> guessing it has to do with account elevation
<MrChrisDruif> Elevation?
<Rosie_o_Donnell> yeah like having a custom account instaed of admin
<Rosie_o_Donnell> i have gnome so ill probably just do it there. thannks anyway
<jmarsden> Is anyone interested in helping me look at / troubleshoot / fix bug #653628 and bug #635698?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 653628 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "package ecryptfs-utils 83-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653628
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 635698 in lxdm (Ubuntu Maverick) "encrypted home-folder not unlocked when login" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635698
<bioterror> jmarsden, for the last one there's a fix
<bioterror> as you can read from the comments
<bioterror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxdm/+bug/635698/comments/6
<bioterror> jmarsden, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxdm/+bug/635698/comments/11 even better
<jmarsden> I'm verifying that fix, and finding interesting things happening... but yes.  Now read comment #41 :)
<jmarsden> It's not that I need a fix for personal use for these issues, I'm trying to get them understood and fixed published in Ubuntu.
<bioterror> yep
<jmarsden> In particular, I am wondering if it is lxdm that should add a Depends: encryptfs-utils to make the autoremove-removes-things-it-should-not problem.
<jmarsden> Or if that Depends should be in some other package.
<bioterror> somehow I have a feeling that this whole home directory encryption is like a something made with bubble gum and packaging tape
<bioterror> two things I hate: plymouth and this
<bioterror> :D
<jmarsden> bioterror: I think there are certainly some issues in the home dir encryption stuff.  How many of those are Lubuntu-specific remains to be seen.  But people seem to like and use it, so, we need to try to support it :)  Hating isn't likely to be very productive.
<bioterror> I used it with my mint installation, worked fine with 10.04, but when hdd fails, it's PITA to get data out of it
<bioterror> I just rm -rf'd the image I made of drive as none of the "guides" didnt seem to get my data out, or maybe I'm just unskilled what comes to decrypting home folders ;)
<jmarsden> I've never tried that "for real" but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually looks sane as a starting point.
<jmarsden> For these two bugs, I think I'll create a new lxdm package that Depends: encryptfs-utils and see if it fixes them... Julien can then tell me why that's a bad idea later :)
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> does gdm depend on it?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> I dont even have in natty ecryptfs-utils
<bioterror> haaa
<jmarsden> I just created bug #710049 about this, let's see what happens.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 710049 in lxdm (Ubuntu) "missing dependency allows encryptfs-utils to be autoremoved" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710049
<jmarsden> bioterror: apt-cache rdepends ecryptfs-utils    gets me adduser in Lucid.  And apt-cache rdepends adduser gets me a *huge* list of packages.  I'll check if that is different in Natty.
<bioterror> i just checked apr-cache show lxdm and it wasnt in listing
<jmarsden> bioterror: What set of repositories do you have selected? lxdm is in universe
<jmarsden> Try    rmadison lxdm
<Abram> hi
<Abram> bioterror there?
<Abram> Since I installed another Distru on my Laptop yesterday GRUB only boots the new Distru and no boot entries for the first Distru are found.  The new Distru uses GRUB1 which shows up when booting, the first distru uses GRUB2. I tried to chainload from GRUB 1 menu.lst the first Distru (hd0,0) but when I click on the title in GRUB1 after booting nothing happens. What should I do now? Editing GRUB2 on sda1(hd0,0) or should I install GRUB2 o
<Abram> actuall ony /dev/sda1 is Lubuntu 10.10
<Abram> on /dev/sda3 is the new Distru 8.04
<MrChrisDruif> Distru? Or Ubuntu 8.04?
<Abram> ubuntu 8.03
<Abram> *04
<MrChrisDruif> Would've been awesome if you found an 8.03 release ;)
<Abram> *hehe*
<Abram> i already wrote into GRUB1 menu.lst the chianloader
<Abram> +1
<Abram> which doesnt work tho
<Abram> I wonder what I should do now
<Abram> maybe install GRUB2 into mbr?
<MrChrisDruif> But I don't know enough about grub, so I don't know if it's okay if you uninstall that grub 1 and that grub2 would be there again....otherwise that would be another option...
<MrChrisDruif> Installing grub2 on the mbr
<MrChrisDruif> It would be able to detect both the distro's installed if I'm not mistaken...
<Abram> perfect
<Abram> I try this now
<esing> hi
<esing> MrChrisDruif I didnt succeed with grub2
<MrChrisDruif> esing: Too bad...
<MrChrisDruif> So you are also Abram?
<esing> I removed grub1 and installed grub2 to ubuntu 8.04
<esing> yes
<esing> my real name is abram
<MrChrisDruif> Alright :)
<esing> :)
<MrChrisDruif> But what happened?
<esing> well after i installed grub2 on ubuntu 8.04 i could still only boot from 8.04
<esing> then i entered livecd 1010 and installed grub2 again on my first distru 1010 (sda1)
<MrChrisDruif> But the Lubuntu install is this installed?
<esing> yes
<esing> lubuntu 1010 is my first distru
<esing> => sda1
<MrChrisDruif> What was it again: did you try something like grub update in terminal?
<esing> after reinstalling grub2 on lubuntu1010 i could only start lubuntu 1010 from bootloader
<MrChrisDruif> It'll check the disk for installed distros if I'm not mistaken...
<esing> yes
<esing> sudo update-grub
<esing> but it didnt work
<MrChrisDruif> That was it....:S
<esing> then i tried to install the entries manually
<esing> i went to etc/grub.d
<esing> and added to 40_custom entries if found in the mounted sda3 (ubuntu 8.04) and added them
<esing> then i updated again
<esing> but it doesnt show ubuntu 8.04 in bootloader
<esing> i can boot only from lubuntu 1010 now
<esing> ^
<esing> so depressing*g*
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, it is :)
<esing> you are the pro :D
<MrChrisDruif> I'm just curious, but why did you want to install 8.04? :)
<esing> because of a driver i cant run in 1010
<MrChrisDruif> Alright....(and I'm not a pro, just trying to help)
<esing> hehe
<MrChrisDruif> If I was a pro, I would have solved it no prob right? :P
<esing> ye you are right ^
<esing> maybe we need to contact a pro
<esing> isnt bioterror a pro? ^^
<MrChrisDruif> There are a lot of people here that know loads more than me, bioterror is one of them...
<MrChrisDruif> You could try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html and the second post
<esing> rebooting
<jmarsden> Anyone know why after an Lubuntu 10.10 install, there is a set of apt autoremovable packages which seems to include things that should not really be autoremoved?  bug #710049
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 710049 in lxdm (Ubuntu) "missing dependency allows encryptfs-utils to be autoremoved" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710049
<bladethefox> hello
<bladethefox> I need help with gtk-recordmydesktop
<bladethefox> it won't open
<bladethefox> when I go to the menu and click on it it will not open
<jmarsden> bladethefox: Can you be more specific?  What are you trying to do with it?  If you run it from a shell prompt (LXterminal) do you get an error message there?
<bladethefox> when I click on it on the menu there is a flash then it won't open
<bladethefox> and I tried the other options ie.xvidcap, istanbul, ant they will not record sound
<jmarsden> bladethefox: Try it from the command line and pase the error message, so we can help you :)
<jmarsden> s/pase/paste/
<jmarsden> bladethefox: Sounds like a library it needs is missing, or something like that.
<bladethefox> bladethefox@bladethefox:~$ gtk-recordmydesktop
<bladethefox> gtk-recordmydesktop: command not found
<bladethefox> I installed it from the synaptic package manager
<bladethefox> xvidcap works but one problem, no sound
<bladethefox> same problem with istanbul
<jmarsden> bladethefox: OK, I'll try installing it here, don't go away :)
<bladethefox> ok thankies
<jmarsden> bladethefox: OK, at the command line you need to type    gtk-recordMyDesktop     # with the M and D Upper Case
<bladethefox> jamrsden:/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/recordMyDesktop/rmdMonitor.py:10: DeprecationWarning: The popen2 module is deprecated.  Use the subprocess module.
<bladethefox>   import popen2
<bladethefox> Traceback (most recent call last):
<bladethefox>   File "/usr/bin/gtk-recordMyDesktop", line 43, in <module>
<bladethefox>     main()
<bladethefox>   File "/usr/bin/gtk-recordMyDesktop", line 40, in main
<bladethefox>     tr=rmdSimple.simpleWidget()
<bladethefox>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/recordMyDesktop/rmdSimple.py", line 515, in __init__
<bladethefox>     self.trayIcon=trayIcon(self)
<bladethefox>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/recordMyDesktop/rmdTrayIcon.py", line 394, in __init__
<bladethefox>     self.tray_popup=iTP.TrayPopupMenu(self.parent,self.parent.values,self.optionsOpen)
<bladethefox>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/recordMyDesktop/rmdTrayPopup.py", line 51, in __init__
<bladethefox>     self.popupmenu_continueitem.hide()
<bladethefox> AttributeError: TrayPopupMenu instance has no attribute 'popupmenu_continueitem'
<jmarsden> Yow!  OK, now you know what the issue is, at least. What version of gtk-recordMyDesktop did you install and what version of Lubuntu are you running?
<bladethefox> lubuntu 10.10 and the gtk-recordmydesktop that is currently in the repositories
<jmarsden> Hm.  OK.  I get a bunch of deprecation warnings but it runs, but I'm running Ubuntu 10.04.1 right now.  Time to fire up Lubuntu 10.10 and try it there...
<bladethefox> should I get an older release?
<jmarsden> Not necessarily... let me test in Lubuntu and see if I can duplicate the issue there.
<jmarsden> bladethefox: Ok, I'm seeing the same issue you are seeing.  Looks like gtk-recordmydesktop needs either a newer or older version of some python libraries?  You can try an older version of gtk-recordmydesktop, it might help.
<bioterror> !paste | bladethefox
<ubot5> bladethefox: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bladethefox> I did mention that xvidcap works but has audio issues
<jmarsden> bladethefox: I think I saw an article somewhere about using xvidcap and recording audio separately and combining the audio and video later as a post-processing step...
<bladethefox> so I use audacity to record sound and xvidcap to record video then splice them together?
<jmarsden> Yes.  See http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Creating_Screencasts   -- old, but the ideas remain valid.
<jmarsden> But now I need to go AFK for a while... I'll try to look at the gtk-recordmydesktop issue later if I can.  You might want to file a bug in launchpad about that.
<baba> hello there
<baba> somebodz at home_
<baba> somebodY at home?
<bioterror> !ask | baba
<ubot5> baba: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<baba> i have a problem with installing lubuntu
<baba> i installed it, and i dont see the menu
<bioterror> somehow I guessed you have a prolem ;)
<bioterror> do you see that panel
<baba> i onlz can see 2 bottoms wit run and log off
<baba> i see the panel
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> it's lubuntu 10.10?
<baba> but onlz 2 tabs there
<baba> zes its 10.10
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> alt+f2 and open xterm
<bioterror> type:
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> let's make sure you're not missing anything
<baba> isnt it inside the package?
<bioterror> I want to be sure about this
<baba> but it should be inside the installation
<baba> when i use live disk its inside
<baba> and i dont have a terminal
<baba> isnt it inside the ground installation?
<bioterror> press alt+f2
<bioterror> you get popup window where you type: xterm
<bioterror> press enter and you get terminal
<baba> ok
<baba> now i see the terminal
<baba> i am here bY live disk
<baba> now
<baba> is it normal that i have to install the lubuntu desktop bYmYself?
<baba> sorr?, no Y
<baba> must copY it from net
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> you're using livecd instead of real installation
<bioterror> szczur, what do you think, should we chroot? ;D
<baba> is it usual that i have to install the desktop?
<bioterror> as you've noticed, your installation isnt working that well, and we have to ensure that all the packages are there
<baba> or should it be installed alreadY?
<baba> ok
<baba> mabz the problem is that i installed without internet connection?
<bioterror> is it?
<bioterror> it should not be a prolem
<bioterror> but it is suggested
<bioterror> as clock is 00:17, I'm about to move to bed as I have to get up around 05:30
<bioterror> but I could suggest to try installing it again
<baba> i will
<bioterror> if it doesnt fix it, then we would like to have you chatting with us from the installation
<bioterror> not from livecd
<baba> ok
<baba> mabz see zou later
<bioterror> good night
<baba> good night
<MrChrisDruif> Sleep well all, I'm off :)
#lubuntu 2012-01-23
<txomon|home> hi, isn't any way to install a lightweight lubuntu? lubuntu-desktop seems to heavy for my 256MB ram computer
<MrChrisDruif> txomon|home; sorry?
<Unit193> You could just build from the mini CD up, and add only flux or openbox, but you'd need to know a little about what you're doing
<txomon|home> MrChrisDruif, I thought installing from a mini iso, the basic-system, and then lubuntu core, would be what I needed, but at the end I had to install lubuntu-desktop package
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193; tisk tisk
<txomon|home> I really made netboot
<txomon|home> I have fluxbox in another computer, and goes nearly decent... But the idea is that I like very much lubuntu, but it seems that lubuntu-desktop package is not as lightweight as I thought
<MrChrisDruif> txomon|home; You've gone through these steps? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Method
<MrChrisDruif> And then of course lubuntu-core ?
<Unit193> lubuntu-core might be a bit better
<txomon|home> MrChrisDruif, well, I didn't knew that guide exited, but the thing is that at the end of the installation, I could select between some predefined packages, and I choosed lubuntu core
<txomon|home> but that wasn't booting an X enviroment!
<MrChrisDruif> Awkward
<MrChrisDruif> Ow wait!
<MrChrisDruif> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/OneiricOcelot#Desktop_ISO_boot_to_a_terminal_prompt
<txomon|home> MrChrisDruif, I already installed the system
<txomon|home> and I selected *only* the lubuntu core option
 * MrChrisDruif doesn't know what to do, do you have any ideas Unit193 ?
<Unit193> Kinda working on something, but see if you have lxdm or lightdm installed, I'd think not though. Then try typing   startlubuntu from that terminal, but as you said you already installed -desktop...
<txomon|home> Unit193, I am going to give a try, by reinstalling
<Unit193> Another computer with a VM?
<txomon|home> nop,
<txomon|home> going to format this
<txomon|home> the real computer I am going to install, has 512 ram
<txomon|home> but still that processor etc.
<txomon|home> the only difference is that I had one with more ram
 * txomon|home has made a netboot, configured a apt-cacher-ng proxy, so expects 10 mins of installation, and then will ask questions...
<txomon|home> MrChrisDruif, Unit193, I have just installed in a PIII, 512 RAM, 1.1GHz (<- not sure about this), the ubuntu base system, now, it lets me choose to install OpenSSH server, Virtual Machine Host, etc. those options. Between them, there is a "Lubuntu minimal installation" option. I am going to mark that one and "OpenSSH server" one
<MrChrisDruif> txomon|home; are you running the alternate installer?
<txomon|home> MrChrisDruif, netboot installer
<txomon|home> its curses interface
<txomon|home> ncurses I suppose
<txomon|home> so I am to select _just_ those two options
<MrChrisDruif> I think so
 * txomon|home sees that although he has minimized the download time thanks to a cache, it is imposible to do to speed up a 1.1GHz PIII...
 * txomon|home 's computer finished! now booting
 * txomon|home expected 10 minutes installation, had 50 minutes one
 * MrChrisDruif crosses fingers for txomon|home 
 * txomon|home waiting for network configuration appeared...
 * txomon|home waiting 60 seconds more... ah no, now blank screen
<txomon|home> MrChrisDruif, ;_(  doesn't work  (snif)
<txomon|home> I got a blank screen
<txomon|home> ... not many packages selected here...
<Unit193> CTRL+alt+F1 and see if you have lxdm  (dpkg -l |grep lxdm) and if not,  startlubuntu
<txomon|home> 587
<txomon|home> Unit193, I am with a dpkg --get-selections | less
<txomon|home> so tell me
<txomon|home> and no, lxdm is not listed
<Unit193> Right, try the next step
<txomon|home> there are: lubuntu-artwork, lubuntu-default-settings, lubuntu-icon-theme, lxmenu-data. lxpanel, lxsession
<txomon|home> (and many more)
<txomon|home> Unit193, which is next step?
<Unit193> And the terminal type   startlubuntu
<txomon|home> Unit193, ... I am in F1 terminal,  F7 is blank
<Unit193> Did you type that?? Any errors?
<txomon|home> Unit193, nothing
<txomon|home> Unit193, but xinit does something strange
<Unit193> If X isn't running, you may need to start that (I think I had to, but it's been a while)
<txomon|home> Unit193, there doesn't seem to be any X running
<txomon|home> going to install in a VM, and see if it happens the same...
<txomon|home> Unit193, I am having strange things with this...
<txomon|home> it is starting/stoping several things
<txomon|home> m4v, can you help me?
<m4v> txomon|home: I'm afraid no, ask questions to the channel please, not to people directly.
<txomon|home> Unit193, MrChrisDruif I finally succeded! had to do xinit and startlubuntu...
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome that it finally worked
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193; you'll not it down?
<txomon|home> MrChrisDruif, yes... but If I do it form a terminal, that terminal will apear in a shell in the X windows...
<txomon|home> and if I close it, I go back to F1 terminal
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm
<txomon|home> yep
<txomon|home> for example making ctrl+alt+t fails, as lxterminal is not installed...
<txomon|home> so I wonder what means lubuntu-core...
<MrChrisDruif> txomon|home; lubuntu-core pretty much installs the bare (and it's really bare) system
<Kufat> Hi, I'm having a difficult time removing chromium-browser without installing another browser; I've removed lubuntu-desktop and lxde-core, but I think I'm still missing another metapackage.  Any suggestions as to what it might be?  Thanks.
<txomon|home> MrChrisDruif, there is a girl (i think) in #ubuntu that says I should really install lxdm
<MrChrisDruif> You can then install everything thing you like to lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Does it really matter if it's a boy or a girl txomon|home ?
<Kufat> (I want to use the Google-maintained Chrome package as my browser, so Chromium/Firefox/etc. are redundant and the machine only has a 4GB disk, so...)
<txomon|home> MrChrisDruif, not in English xD
<Unit193> Kufat: Don't remember the string, but you had to   sudo apt-get purge firefox chromium midori *(and maybe a few more)
<MrChrisDruif> txomon|home; "apt-cache show lubuntu-core | grep Depends:" shows me "Depends: dbus-x11, lubuntu-artwork, lubuntu-default-settings, lxpanel, lxsession, openbox, pcmanfm, plymouth-theme-lubuntu-logo, plymouth-theme-lubuntu-text, xorg"
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed, I don't see any DM in there
<Kufat> Unit193, I tried a long line of that
<txomon|home> I know
<Kufat> ended up wanting me to install a few random libs
<MrChrisDruif> So LXDM or LightDM or any other should help
<txomon|home> but I thought that should be included...
<MrChrisDruif> For a core install you don't "need" a graphical display manager
<txomon|home> well... really needed... I suppose nothing, lubuntu-artwork neither xD. But will get into account
<Kufat> might just give Mint a shot instead
<Kufat> (this is a brand new install, so not much to lose)
<MrChrisDruif> xinit or something else (can't come up with the name atm) can be used to get into the account with terminal
<MrChrisDruif> Kufat; sudo apt-get purge asked you to install some random libs?
<Kufat> yeah, a few pulse audio things
<MrChrisDruif> That shouldn't happen with purge O_O
<MrChrisDruif> What I usually use is "sudo apt-get autoremove chromium-browser" for instance
<Kufat> this was the command I used: sudo apt-get --purge remove chromium-browser firefox epiphany-browser midori dolphin phonon rtkit
<Kufat> right, that will try to install firefox
<MrChrisDruif> You also wanted to remove phonon?
<MrChrisDruif> What does "sudo apt-get autoremove chromium-browser firefox epiphany-browser midori dolphin phonon rtkit" get you?
<Kufat> hmm
<Kufat> might not want to remove phonon
<MrChrisDruif> And rtkit?
<txomon|home> MrChrisDruif, which is the most light-weight browser?
<Unit193> 14:31 < Unit193> "sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser firefox epiphany-browser midori dolphin konqueror" Was the line they posted
<txomon|home> or Unit193 ^
<MrChrisDruif> autoremove works better
<Unit193> Meh
<Kufat> konqueror is what did it
<MrChrisDruif> I hear Midori is pretty lightweight, you've also got IceCat or something like that, but chromium-browser is pretty light afaik
<Kufat> seems ok now
<txomon|home> oki
<Kufat> MrChrisDruif, I'm just trying to use the Google-maintained Chrome package
<MrChrisDruif> Kufat; why?
<Kufat> updated more frequently
<MrChrisDruif> If I so boldly may ask? ^_^
<Kufat> v16 vs. v15 for Chromium, etc.
<Unit193> txomon|home: Depends on usage, but midori isn't fully compatible (but it is the "best")
<MrChrisDruif> Kufat; you can get the same with the daily PPA for chromium ;-)
<Kufat> right, but I want recent stable, not nightlies
<MrChrisDruif> They also got that
<Kufat> hmm
<txomon|home> will use chromium... I am preparing it for my gf's father :X
<MrChrisDruif> Kufat; http://www.google.nl/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=chromium+ppa
<MrChrisDruif> I see three PPA's right in the top
<Unit193> I've found firefox to use less if you have many (or a few) tabs open, but that's me
<Kufat> MrChrisDruif, I saw the first three, but it's the fifth or so that has what I want
<Kufat> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable
<txomon|home> does anyone remember which was the package for old sound cards?
<MrChrisDruif> Kufat; I think you'd want https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta but it's all up to you. Chromium is actively being updated in Ubuntu these days afaik
<MrChrisDruif> Version: 15.0.874.106~r107270-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 <- current in Oneiric
<Kufat> MrChrisDruif, I probably would use the beta channel if I was keeping the machine instead of giving it away :)
<MrChrisDruif> Is it really terrible to be one version behind Chrome?
<Kufat> the only reason I wanted v16 was because ABP wanted it
<MrChrisDruif> Awkward
 * MrChrisDruif switches to version 18 now btw ;-)
<Kufat> A friend of mine with no particular computer skill is going on an international trip for a month and she wants a machine that's light enough to carry and cheap enough that she won't shed any tears if it gets lost...so I pulled my Eee PC 900a out of a drawer and fired it up.
<MrChrisDruif> Always good to hear
<Kufat> And since vanilla Ubuntu is a bit of a dog these days, I figured I'd try one of the lightweight versions.  (I usually use Xubuntu, personally)
<MrChrisDruif> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a8/ASUS_Eee_White_Alt-small.png ?
<Kufat> That looks like a 700 series, this is...
<Kufat> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-EEE-PC-900a-Eeepc-As-is-/160713584949?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item256b46b135
<MrChrisDruif> Should be lightweight indeed
<Kufat> Yeah, 4GB isn't much
<Kufat> Should be good to go now, though.  My only other concern is the lack of an easy mixer accessible through the volume button on the panel.
<MrChrisDruif> Mixer for what?
<Kufat> Mic input for Skype, basically.
<Kufat> I did get the alsa mixer and set up reasonable values, just not sure if she'll remember where that is if she needs it.
<MrChrisDruif> I thought Lubuntu came with something for settings audio up?
<Kufat> MrChrisDruif, if it does, I didn't see it. :)
 * MrChrisDruif isn't using Lubuntu <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193; ^
<Kufat> (only the very, very basic volume control in the panel)
<Unit193> Alsamixer
<Kufat> yeah, that's what I installed
<Unit193> There by default...
<Kufat> maybe I just installed a gui frontend for it, then?
<Unit193> You can put a .desktop file for the menu
<Kufat> yeah
<wxl> um, i think ncurses counts for a gui ;)
<Kufat> mhm
<Kufat> I've been using linux since the days when I had to manually configure the pnp settings for my ISA expansion cards; the person who's getting this machine hasn't.
<shadowkat> ls
<shadowkat> wrong frame
<wxl> admittedly alsamixer *IS* pretty polished
<john32> hmm i can't seem to play a video over a smb:// shre
<john32> i tried browsing to ~/.gvfs but that didn't work either
<john32> works when i copy the file to my desktop though
<Unit193> Yeah, PCmanFM doesn't like that, either try browsing using the client directly, or thunar :P
<john32> ah
<john32> i should be able to queue them up in gmplayer then
<john32> to be honest pcmanfm annoys the hell out of me
<john32> with its often crashing
<john32> doesn't appear to do any more than thunar either
<Unit193> Tabs for one
<Kufat> anyway, thanks again, everyone
<emiliano_> greetings! salve!
<emiliano__> greetings can someone help me?
<Tm_T> emiliano__: it would help if you would tell the problem you have (:
<emiliano__> Sure! I've trouble with installation of my internal modem :agere system
<Tm_T> still no enough context, what is the trouble you're having? what exactly you are doing? what is the hardware?
<Cradam> hi, can anyone tell me where the menu used in lubuntu stores its entries?
<Cradam> i need to add an entry
<emiliano__> ok sorry, so I'm working with fujitsu siemens lifebook c1410, with lubuntu 11.10 (kwin instead of openbox) and I need to use my internal modem 0x11c11040 (from scanmodem by linmodems) I try to install this:http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/11c11040/agrsm-11c11040_20110811_i386.deb   but it don't work even if I noticed that it make a directory /lib/modules/3.0.13 and my system start with 3.0.15... w
<emiliano__> hen I use kppp or gnomeppp they don't recognize modem
<Tm_T> patiency (:
<smile> I'm looking for an LXDE Wiki Admin ^^
<smile> What's the screen resolution changer in LXDE? :)
<smile> Oh, i've found it :) LXRandr :)
<valdur> Hello. I am testing Lubuntu 12.04 dailly builds
<valdur> and i found typical non-gnome bug. Sound control is bad
<Sillion> hi
<Sillion> there is a power management tool in lubuntu what's its name? how to activate once installed?
<Sillion> i remember that there is a case to check to minimized the use of the HDD !
<phillw> Sillion: it's found by right-clicking the power-icon towards the right hand side of the task bar.
<phillw> valdur: LX does not presently have a GUI for sound control. I use the gnome alsa mixer (it doen't drag in the entire gnome library :P ).
<Sillion> thx phillw but i do not have any power-icon there
<lubiana> Sillion: its the xfce4-power-manager
<lubiana> whenn starting it, there will be an applet in the applet area of the taskbar
<Sillion> lubiana, do i launch it ina terminal?
<lubiana> if not, then you have to run xfce4-power-manager-settings
<lubiana> if you launch it in the terminal the terminal will have to stay open
<Sillion> yep
<lubiana> it should start automatically
<Sillion> but i do no t see it in the menu
<lubiana> yu can make it always visible with in the settings
<lubiana> xfce4-power-manager-settings
<Sillion> ok thx i'll try
<Sillion> that's it
<Sillion> thx
<lubiana> no problem
<lubiana> have fun with ubuntu!
<lubiana> *lubuntu
<Sillion> hehe
<Sillion> do you know how to configure a multimedia keyboard?
<Sillion> ive got some extra keys
<Sillion> like play +and- volume buttons, etc
<lubiana> unfortunalety no
<lubiana> gotty go now anyway
<lubiana> bye
<smile> bye
<smile> :p
<Sillion> bye
<Sillion> so do I
<smile> hi :)
<lubiana> smile: hi
<smile> :D
<Gnostus_> How goes everyones monday?
<smile> fine fine ^^
<smile> I get a DKMS error with virtualbox :p
<Gnostus_> :\ no fun
<smile> I'll just wait for 12.04 :)
<smile> And perform a fresh install :p
<kanliot> hey do you rmember netscape composer? does lubuntu have something like that
<smile> kanliot: you can install seamonkey for that :)
<kanliot> k i will
<kanliot> is seamonkey in the repos?
<smile> kanliot: yeah, I think it is (in Ubuntu 11.04 it was :p )
<smile> so i think also in Lubuntu 11.10 :)
<kanliot> ty smile
<smile> yw :)
<kanliot> seamonkey works great.  I needed to cut and paste a block of text with hyperlinks from a website.  abiword didn't keep the hyperlins!
<smile> kanliot: yeah cool man 8)
<Sentynel> hi folks, got an issue with application alerts (blinking taskbar items) not functioning for all software. works fine for some (e.g. xchat) but others (seems to be things using qt) blink the window title bar for a couple of seconds, rather than blinking the tray item indefinitely as expected
<Sentynel> is there a setting I'm missing to change this behaviour, or is it a qt issue?
<kanliot> i have that problem with the firefox download window  its very very annoying
<kanliot> also annoying is that ubuntuforums.org seems to be down due to load
<bioterror> you should make bug raport against lxpanel
<bioterror> now that you found each other, if another one clicks that it affects him too, it will be confirmed
<kanliot> i'm not 100% sure it's lxpanel.  The problem could be firefox
<Sentynel> sounds like there's a reasonable chance it's lxpanel at issue here
<Sentynel> same symptoms, two completely different pieces of software
<Sentynel> does lxde have its own bug tracker or should I use launchpad?
<bioterror> launchpad will be fine
<kanliot> this is gonna make me look stupid, but anyway
<kanliot> are there only 7 bugs in lubuntu?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<Myrtti> that's the metapackage
<Myrtti> not the whole distro
<Unit193> No, that's lubuntu desktop and not normally the right place to report
<kanliot> so, lxpanel bugs would be under lxpanel?
<Unit193> Should be, yep
<Sentynel> kanliot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/920727
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 920727 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Alert highlight/flash not functional for all windows" [Undecided,New]
<xubuntu160> Hi, for a low pc is better xubuntu or lubuntu?
<kanliot> how low?
<kanliot> how much RAM
<shadowkat> I'd say Lubuntu uses fewer resources than Xubuntu.
<shadowkat> ymmv
<Sentynel> yeah, lubuntu seems a tad lower to me, and popular opinion seems to agree
<shadowkat> Right now, this PC has a total of 512mb of ram and it runs fine as long as I don't have too many browser tabs open. ;-)
<xubuntu160> 512
<xubuntu160> i't a eeepc
<kanliot> yeah, that's pretty low
<Sentynel> my dad's office machine is a creaky old desktop with 512MB of RAM running lubuntu with no memory issues
<kanliot> also the new  firefox is better on memory than chrome is!
<shadowkat> I only find it a problem when browsing with too many tabs.
<shadowkat> I ordered 2gb to fill the slots of this old PC.
<MrChrisDruif> Afaik is lubuntu less resource hungry
<shadowkat> It is.
<xubuntu160> ty m8, u are really good :D
<xubuntu160> I'm downloading lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> kanliot; do you happen to know if there is an omnibar add-on available for firefox?
<shadowkat> I think you'll be happy with it.
<Sentynel> kanliot: yikes, how much does chromium use now?
<MrChrisDruif> Sentynel; per tab about .. <checks>
<kanliot>  whats an omnibar?
<shadowkat> I use Midori in place of Chromium because it tends to gobble up memory.
<xubuntu160> yes ther'is omibar addon in firefox
<Sentynel> firefox is currently accounting for over half of my total memory usage on this system at a relatively modest 210MB, with three tabs open
<MrChrisDruif> One bar instead of the default two in firefox
<shadowkat> Midori is a bit better than Chromium and Firefox for memory usage.
<MrChrisDruif> Combining search and address bar
<kanliot> yeah google says there's an omnibar
<MrChrisDruif> shadowkat; is it also good with flash for example?
<shadowkat> MrChrisDruif: Yes, I have no problems with flash.
<shadowkat> There are some pages Midori chokes on, but, for the most part, it's a decent alternative. It's getting better.
<MrChrisDruif> It's about 20MiB per tab
<shadowkat> It's a whole lot better than Chromium under such limited ram.
#lubuntu 2012-01-24
<tertl6> hello
<tertl6> how can I enable accelerated video on my vmware host
<Unit193> Type this into a terminal:  glxinfo | grep rendering   and see if it says "direct rendering: Yes"
<tertl6> k
<tertl6> one sec
<tertl6> ah ok
<tertl6> it says yes
<tertl6> what does grep do?
<tertl6> it searches for that word
<tertl6> ?
<Unit193> Basically, gets that line
<Unit193> Now you'll just need to enable it on VMWare
<Unit193> May also want to try  glxgears
<tertl6> Unit193 ok
<tertl6> one sec again, i closed it
<tertl6> i just installed cinnamon
<Unit193> Can't help you there, not used it (and that'd not be Lubuntu anyway :P )
<tertl6> well, I am useing lxde still
<tertl6> i just saw some peeps talking about it
<tertl6> it works fine
<tertl6> glXGEARS wokrs
<Unit193> Righto, your hardware is good to go
<tertl6> great
<Unit193> Now is where I say "There should be a setting in VMWare to enable it somewhere" :P  I can try to find it, but as I've never used it...
<tertl6> there is
<tertl6> its under Display
<tertl6> ok
<tertl6> any idea how to let me open files to and fro VMware
<holstein> tertl6: o/
<holstein> you want a shared folder or whatever?
<Unit193> Well, as I said I haven't used it, but I know VBox has a Shared folders option, might be something like that
<Unit193> But #vmware may be of more help than I :P  (Unless holstein knows)
<holstein> yeah, that "just works" in theory
<holstein> the setup is more on the guest end
<tertl6> oh I thought it would open the entire drive
<holstein> nah, they are pretty isolated unless you want them not to be
<crshbndct> hey guys
<crshbndct> does lubuntu 11.10 have apt disable or something?
<Unit193> Apt disable?
<crshbndct> if i try to update, do apt-get, or remove anything, the system just sits there doing nothing
<crshbndct> disabled*
<Unit193> sudo apt-get update   gives you nothing?
<crshbndct> no
<crshbndct> it just moves down to the next line like it as about to do something, and then sits there
<crshbndct> ctrl+c doesnt even kill it
<Unit193> How long do you wait?
<crshbndct> it isnt unresponsive or anything, i can still do other stuff
<crshbndct> about 5 minutes
<crshbndct> i am looking for a nice light distro to put on my old but still very functional laptop, but if it doesnt have apt it is a bit of deal breaker for me
<Unit193> I use it almost daily
<crshbndct> i know
<crshbndct> i tried the 3 different terminal emulators it came with
<crshbndct> no result
<Unit193> You can't know that, I just told you :P  Right, can you use "sudo $something?"
<Unit193> (Something being pick lspci ro something)
<crshbndct> when i said i know i meant, yes that is self evident :P
<crshbndct> no i cant do that wither
<crshbndct> either
<crshbndct> seems the issue is with sudo, actually
<crshbndct> nice catch
<Unit193> Yep
<Unit193> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Unit193> "Or you may just see the next command prompt without any action being executed. "
<crshbndct> strange that it is broken on a fresh install. but meh
<crshbndct> nope.
<crshbndct> no it is telling me that it is a read only file system. so step 2 of those instructions fails
<Unit193> There should be a "remount read/write" or something
<crshbndct> where?
<crshbndct> in the root terminal?
<Unit193> Recovery mode
<crshbndct> ok i worked it out..
<crshbndct> bit of a bug there. but hopefully it is okay from here.
<crshbndct> seems all the major distro's have a major dealbreaker bug on first boot after reinstall.
<Unit193> Heh, I only hit on upgrade :P
<crshbndct> well i have been tryng a few different distros
<crshbndct> ubuntu doesnt have a working browser
<crshbndct> arch doesnt have a working package manager
<crshbndct> fedora.... well i wont go into that
<crshbndct> so something as small as having to run visudo and fix broken entries is minor really
<Unit193> So, you like this or going on to the next one? (AntiX or Puppy on that list?)
<crshbndct> already tried puppy.. no wifi with that.
<crshbndct> no wifi with this one either, but i havent really tried much
<crshbndct> (and i didnt have any sudo access :P)
<Unit193> !wifi |I can toss you this :P
<ubot5> I can toss you this :P: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crshbndct> lol i wasnt gonna ask that.. but thanks i would have eventually ended up there.
<crshbndct> hmmm it looks like a disaster. is this machine possible just too slow for lubuntu?
<crshbndct> pentium m 720(2ghz), 1.25 gb ram, 40gb hdd
<Unit193> Better than what I have
<crshbndct> i dont know what witchcraft you must be doing then :) the system is totally overcome by running update manager.
<bioterror> it's the hard drive
<crshbndct> too slow?
<bioterror> probably so
<bioterror> 5400RPM with almost non cache is slow
<crshbndct> thats odd. given that i can run kubuntu on this machine alright. i thought lxde was supposed to be lighter than KDE?
<kanliot> hey crsh i know you from LAS channel sup!
<crshbndct> SUP!!
<crshbndct> task manager shows 100% cpu usage load average 1.95
<crshbndct> yet top is not showing any kind of process which could be hogging cpu
<bioterror> if cpu usage is 100%, then it should show you processes that takes CPU
<bioterror> right?
<crshbndct> yeah
<crshbndct> okay rebooting now
<crshbndct> i will keep digging away at it, thanks for your help anyway
<crshbndct> no it seeme to be horribly broken
<crshbndct> cross that one off the list then
<kanliot> probably drivers
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> what is the name of the program coming up on "alt+f2"?
<iceroot> the latest dist-upgrade (12.04) is tryxing to pull "libbluray" because it depends on gnome-mplayer which is coming from lubuntu-desktop. is that legal that lubuntu-desktop comes per default with libbluray?
<Sillion> Hi
<iceroot> if i am correct it was not allowed to ship "libdvdcss" so i guess the same goes for "libbluray"
<Unit193> iceroot: That's part of lxpanel
<Sillion> I'd like to change the colour of the status window (the one which pop up when there is something going on)
<iceroot> Unit193: thank you, then i will create a bug against lxpanel
<Unit193> No, not that part....
<Unit193> lxpanelctl run is alt+f2
<iceroot> Unit193: thank you
<iceroot> Unit193: but lxpanelctl is coming from lxpanel, so it should be correct to open a bug against the package lxpanel
<Unit193> What's wrong with it?
<iceroot> Unit193: no focus after alt+f2 for the run-window
<iceroot> no focus = run-dialig behind all other windows
<Unit193> Try searching a little bit at least before reporting bugs >_<
<iceroot> Unit193: would be great if launchpad would to that when creating bugs
<iceroot> like the bugzilla from mozilla.org
<Unit193> Bug #890395 it does
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 889414 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #890395 Run dialog opens up in the background" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889414
<iceroot> Unit193: thank you
<Unit193> And for blueray, are you sure it's not libbluray1?
<Unit193> Did you even look at what the package does?
<Unit193> "Most commercial Blu-Ray are restricted by AACS or BD+ technologies and this library is not enough to playback those discs."
<iceroot> Legal: libbluray is DRM-circumvention free, and thus, safe to integrate in your software.
<iceroot> ok, then i was wrong
<iceroot> Unit193: thank you for the info on lxpanel and libbluray12
<iceroot> -2
<Unit193> Yea
<awsome> i'm on lubuntu :D
<morri> hi guys
<morri> is there any thing world changing new in firefox 9.0.1?
<holstein> i usually add the stable PPA https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<morri> and when I use the shut down button sometimes the dialogue only contains a few options such reboot or hibernate etc but not shut down. mostly if I cancel and do it again it shows all the options. anyone got an idea why that may be?
<holstein> something with power management and your specific hardware maybe?... i would try applying all upgrades and see if that helps.. if you are up to date, you can try an earlier kernel version and see if the performance is different
<morri> well since it is a normal pc(not laptop) it is on normal pc power management
<morri> it doesnt do it alway though just occasionally
<holstein> right.. still the kernel is a good place to start...
<morri> I'll have a look into previous version ,
<holstein> you can set a shortcut or script to use sudo shutdown -h now
<holstein> you can search around for a bug relating to your hardware... in my experience, the shutdown button triggers nothing from LXDE or lubuntu, and i assume its misconfiguration on my part, or something i have not yet aquired the skill to setup
<morri> yea- I use the terminal sometimes anyway- buit as I say it is seemingly random whether it does it or not and it shopws everything at second try anyway
<txomon|home> any lightweight ppt viewer? Or do I have to install libreoffice?
<epictetus> txomon|home: web based ones
<epictetus> i.e. google apps
<epictetus> or various "web meeting" sites that let you upload and view powerpoint
<txomon|home> puff so no
<txomon|home> _I meant apps
<thor_> Hi i am testing lxfind in lubuntu 12.04. And find do not works in it, get error that it can not get access. Only locate works
<thor_> using lxfind_0.0.1-0~17
<Wulong> Does someone have a script for wifi-connection verification & connect I can run with cron each 5min?
<holstein> ping work for you Wulong ?
<Wulong> if iwconfig wlan0 | grep -o "Access Point: Not-Associated"; then do-some-rutine;fi works
<Wulong> But I need the routine.
<Wulong> I need to send some call to NM to reconnect
<Wulong> NetworkManager is pretty dumb when it comes to reconnection.
<Wulong> sudo service network-manager restart seems to do it.
<venik212> How do I get ICONS ONLY for the task bar?
<wxl> venik212: that's in the guides
<wxl> one sec
<venik212> I right click on the task bar
<smile4ever> venik212: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXPanel#Icons_only
<wxl> venik212: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Changing_running_applications_in_panel_to_icons_only
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> bye :)
<Ahmuck> i know that ubuntu is using thunderbird for e-mail, what are they using for calerding now?
<Unit193> You may want to ask a channel that has a better chance of knowing.... Thunderbird has a calendar extension that is rather good though
<Ahmuck> it's getting tiring switching from one to the next to the next.  what is lubuntu using for calandering?
<wxl> Ahmuck: man cal
<wxl> j/k ;)
<wxl> seriously, though, there's no out-of-the-box support for calendars like you mean it
<MrChrisDruif> !alot
<ubot5> Do you like to hug alot? - http://bit.ly/aVDMTo
#lubuntu 2012-01-25
<gladonias> Hi!
<Buntfu> how do you rename the shortcust and or desktop icons in lubuntu/lxde
<Buntfu> nothing seems to work
<Buntfu> how do you rename the shortcust and or desktop icons in lubuntu/lxde
<Unit193> Try opening it in leafpad and doing it that way
<Unit193> Or not....
<jasonsrus2007> hello i am cannot get banshee to play my music in lubuntu 11.10, can someone help?
<bioterror> you have required mp3 libraries installed?
<Guest65728> Anyone else had problem with netgear wg111 it works during setup but fails after intallation, it also seem impossible to save a new network config in the graphical setup save is grayed out although i am logged in?
<Guest65728> This is not the only ubuntu that have problems with this, but i noticed that the mythubuntu distro it works flawless any ideas of the problems origin?
<Guest65728> I running lubuntu 11.10 right now and internet work, but after finished and reboot it will not
<wxl> precise is broken again
<wxl> piss
<Unit193> wxl: You done it again....
<dragly> Hi! Do you happen to know how I can disable the screen saver (blank) on the LXDM login screen?
<smile4ever> bye :)
<jeroen-> I'm looking for a working email notification applet or systray icon. I tried a few, but or they are broken (like mail-notification or cgmail) or they are just unusable
<jeroen-> someone?
#lubuntu 2012-01-26
<morri> how can I see how much my internet traffic is? can I see it in terminal?
<phillw> morri: not a default for lubuntu, but  there are programs which can do it.
<morri> Is there one which just gives you the numbers via terminal (so doesn't need a gui or browser just show numbers?
<phillw> morri: let me have a quick dig for you, it will be several minutes.
<pcroque> morri: I like iptraf
<morri> thanks it is not in the repositories is it?
<phillw> pcroque: looks good so far... no dependaencies :)
<pcroque> Project page is: iptraf.seul.org
<morri> last news were from 2005 , but as long as it will work
<phillw> morri:  take a look over http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html and see which is best for you.
<morri> I'll have a look thanks
<LubuntuPowered> anyone have a screenshot of 12.04 so i can masturbate to it properly please
<bkerensa> !rules | LubuntuPowered
<ubot5`> LubuntuPowered: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bkerensa> LubuntuPowered: Lets keep it appropriate please
<bioterror> ? D:
<bioterror> bkerensa, next time: !language
<bkerensa> bioterror: thanks :)
<head_victim> bioterror & bkerensa - also !codeofconduct ;)
<head_victim> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=&order=popularity%20DESC&page=0 if you get bored :)
<bkerensa> head_victim: Thanks :) I was just tired with I did rules (It is almost 2am here)
<head_victim> No worries, I bookmarked the db so I can always find what i need in a hurry
<head_victim> I didn't know it existed for ages though
<bioterror> !langauge
<ubot5`> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bioterror> :D
<iceroot> great now we have a lock-screen shortcut and the focus-bug on lxpanelctl run fixed :)
<LubuntuPowered> my smart phone (birth year 2010 - free with 2 year plan) is more powerful than my pc (birth year 2000 - around $2000)
<LubuntuPowered> that is all.
<Myrtti> right?
<Sentynel> moore's law strikes again
<DJango_Novice> hi
<DJango_Novice> im using and lubuntu and when try to open user and group management in gui.. it seems to be disabled
<DJango_Novice> any idea???
<LubuntuPowered> reformat
<DJango_Novice> LubuntuPowered: is it for me
<DJango_Novice> my user-admin is disabled
<DJango_Novice> any idea???
<holstein> DJango_Novice: what are you trying to accomplish?
<DJango_Novice> holstein: I juset want to add few users for SVN but my user settings is disabled
<DJango_Novice> it opens a window but every input control on it is disabled
<holstein> sudo adduser whoever... you can try opening the application in the terminal to see if you have any error messages... you can try opening it with gksudo command.... i cant remember what the application is called in lubuntu off the top of my head
<DJango_Novice> holstein: its called user-admin and im using gksudo ...its not giving me any errors on terminal but it should work in gui as well
<DJango_Novice> this user settings window seems to be loading forever
<smile> doei :)
<grobda24> Can I setup a wireless access point in the gui to connect an eeepc and a nintendo ds ?
<bioterror> grobda24, it should be possible to configure your wlan as hotspot
<grobda24> bioterror, through the usual network config gui ?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> there should be option "Create a new wireless network"
<wxl> grobda24: assumedly you mean uhhh ad hoc mode? is that right?
<grobda24> infrastructure
<grobda24> I don't think the nitendo ds deos adhoc
<bioterror> and remember DS likes WEP
<bioterror> at least my old 1st gen NDS only accepts WEP
<grobda24> yes, I'm using an eee pc so I can isolate it all from my network
<wxl> i have the DSi doing WPA2
<bioterror> things have changed since 2005
<wxl> a bit
<grobda24> it's not for net access, just for transferring files
<wxl> sure sounds like ad hoc to me
<wxl> maybe i'm confused tho so i'll shut up ;)
<grobda24> but I wonder if the the ath5k driver is capable of it as this guide changes the driver .. which I don't have installed ... yet
<grobda24> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1218554
<wxl> i guess there's only one way to find out :/
<micahg> anyone available to test gecko-mediaplayer on lucid and maverick from -proposed?
<wxl> micahg: i would but i'm running oneric and building a new precise vbox while doing my regular work so processor is a bit limited right now :)
<micahg> wxl: doesn't have to be right, now, but you think you could do it?
<wxl> micahg: maybe. i've got a ton of things going on. maybe check if there's any others that can help in #lubuntu-offtopic
<wxl> micahg: possibly #ubuntu-testing
<micahg> well, I figured to try here since I thought lubuntu ships it, I put out a call for testing in other channels before and no one's tested it AFAICT
<wxl> micahg: my deal is i haven't used anything prior to natty EVER.
<micahg> wxl: there's a version in natty-proposed as well :)
<AmberJ> Hello
<AmberJ> I have xchat set to autostart on system startup. It worked fined for few weeks but now when system boots, neither xchat window is not in "Task Bar"  nor xchat button is in system tray
<AmberJ> 'ps aux | grep xchat' shos xchat running in background but I don't see any window/button
<Sentynel> AmberJ: try switching virtual desktop
<AmberJ> This problem happens only with xchat that is autostarted on system startup. If I manually start xchat, I see xchat window on my desktop
<AmberJ> Sentynel, tried that. It's not visible on any of virtual desktops
<Sentynel> if you manually start it does it have a systray item as well as the taskbar?
<AmberJ> yes, both
<Sentynel> try changing the autostart command so xchat's stdout and stderr are written to a file somewhere, then have a look at that and see if there's anything illuminating in it
<wxl> micahg: i know i have it going in oneric but my time with natty was pretty short
<wxl> it meaning -rposed
<wxl> grr proposed
<wxl> i'd be curious if that's not a problem with xchat
<wxl> but i gotta jet
#lubuntu 2012-01-27
<OptikKore> Hey guys im trying to install 11.10 x86 on an acer aspire one 522 but lubuntu freezes as soon as it boots up
<OptikKore> i get to pick a language, then select install it goes through its booting process and the lubunut loading screen then i get black desktop and it freezes at mouse pointer or at hour glass immediately
<holstein> OptikKore: i would reference https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne522
<wxl> anyone use guvcview?
<holstein> wxl: i have.. and i suggested it earlier, though it didnt seem to work out for this user
<holstein> i usually just use VLC
<wxl> holstein: it seems to fail for me trying to capture video
<myndzi> any chance someone knows why i can't adjust the key repeat rate via the control panel? (also kbdrate only goes down to 250ms delay)
<pAt_> hi guys. I have problems with lx-panel sometimes. I have a fresh install on a new laptop since some weeks. everything works fine with Lubuntu. But sometimes, the lx-panel consumpts 100% processor suddenly, and when I click on a minimized window in the panel, another window opens, which is located right in the panel, next to the one I wanted to open. Has anyone the same problem, or does anybody know what it could be?
<MrChrisDruif> First time I hear about it pAt_
<pAt_> yes, it is very strange MrChrisDruif
<pAt_> most of the time, everything works absolutely fine
<pAt_> I don't know how to start to solve this.
<pAt_> I have a Nvidia Geforce G105M with the proprietary nvidia drivers running
<MrChrisDruif> Seems like pretty recent hw?
<pAt_> I bought the laptop in October 2011 brand new. But is is a cheap one €299
<pAt_> but it runs excellent, very fast
<pAt_> Has a dual core pentium 2 x 2.3 Ghz
<pAt_> and I have 4 GB Ram
<MrChrisDruif> Pentium 2? O_O
<pAt_> nah, a Pentium T4500 dual core :D
<pAt_> with 2 x 2.3 GHz
<MrChrisDruif> Would have been awesome thou, dual-core Pentium 2 ^_^
<pAt_> :
<pAt_> :D
<pAt_> This laptop is very strange. First I installed Debian Wheezy with LXDE. The laptop worked, but it was very slow regarding the graphics. Also it stucks sometimes for 1-2 seconds not responding. With Lubuntu, it runs much faster than with pure Debian LXDE :D
<bioterror> freezing for a sec or two could be relatex to harddrive
<bioterror> related
<pAt_> yes, that could be bioterror, maybe the hardware is not as good supporten in Debian as in Lubuntu. In Lubuntu, there are is no freezing anymore, nore slow graphics.
<Silverlion> hey there
<dbtmro> hi
<Silverlion> hey there
<toscho> hi
<toscho> how can I disable screen lock, when closing my laptop lid?
<Silverlion> hang on ... support will be there in a min
<toscho> thx, no rush
<bioterror> toscho, from screensaver settings
<bioterror> if I remember right ;)
<toscho> screensaver is disabled
<bioterror> and it still locks the screen?
<toscho> when closing the lid
<toscho> yes
<iceroot> what is the prefered program for seting keyboard-shortcuts (like lock-screen)
<toscho> xfce power manager says: when laptop lid is closed: lock screen (but the only alternatives are nothing suspend and hibernate)
<bioterror> toscho, http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/1125/xfce4powermanagersettin.png
<bioterror> there's that Extended tab
<bioterror> iceroot, editing .config/Openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<bioterror> and making a keyboard shortcut
<toscho> unchecked that, but still lock
<toscho> need to restart the power manager daemon?
<bioterror> iceroot, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_want_to_bind_a_key_to_lock_my_screen.2C_how_do_I_do_it.3F
<iceroot> bioterror: thank you
<bioterror> toscho, there should be no need for that
<toscho> but still doesn't work
<toscho> does xfce power manager manipulate a config file which can be manipulated by hand?
<bioterror> hard to say , I dont have a lubuntu computer near me as I am currently at work
<bioterror> has worked for me
<iceroot> bioterror: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/912499  if i am correct ctrl + alt + l should lock the screen?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 912499 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "No screen lock key combination/symbol/option per default" [Undecided,Fix released]
<iceroot> i already installed that fixed package
<iceroot> or is that fix just a lock-entry in the shutdown-dialog? (dont see it there)
<toscho> is there good documentation about _persistently_ configuring shortcuts? all documentation I have found works only for active session.
<toscho> 1. task would be ctrl-alt-backspace for x restart
<dbtmro> I've tried to install Lubuntu 11.10 to a frinds older pc, and I've got an error... ...CPU doesn't suppotr a function (cmov)
<dbtmro> ...any ideas... ?
<dbtmro> *support
<MrChrisDruif> Did you test the media you tried to install with? (Aka the self-test?)
<Dani_TM> ...I've got disconected with dbtmro... :(
<Dani_TM> why? It's not allowed to say laptop brands?
<Dani_TM> and why dbtmro is listed?
<Dani_TM> ok... ...not listed anymore... :|
<Dani_TM> ok... ...any help plese on "CPU doesn't suppotr a function (cmov)"
<Sentynel> Dani_TM: CMOV (conditional move) is a CPU instruction in the i686 architecture that wasn't present in earlier x86 instruction sets
<dbtmro> ..."Disconnected (Connection reset by peer)"... ...why?
<Sentynel> <Sentynel> Dani_TM: CMOV (conditional move) is a CPU instruction in the i686 architecture that wasn't present in earlier x86 instruction sets
<Sentynel> Ubuntu no longer supports older x86 architectures, as of 10.10 iirc
<dbtmro> thank you, Sentynel
<dbtmro> wich versin of Lubuntu can work on that machine?
<dbtmro> *version
<Sentynel> 10.04 will ru
<Sentynel> *run
<dbtmro> :)
<dbtmro> does it have a alternate cd?
<Sentynel> support for 10.04 was extended precisely because 10.10 onwards dropped i586 support
<Sentynel> I don't know, you'll have to look around
<dbtmro> ok Sentynel, thank you very much
<dbtmro> :)
<Dani_TM> why I'm keep getting disconected?
<Sentynel> something wrong with your internet connection probably
<Dani_TM> i's broadband
<Dani_TM> it's broadband
<Dani_TM> could be something wrong with my router?
<thor_> Bug in lubuntu 12.04 alpha 1 Then you update it in Virualbox, the mouse dont work after the update
<thor_> Bug in lubuntu 12.04 alpha 1 iso. Then you update it in Virualbox, the mouse dos not work after the update ??
<thor_> does
<Unit193> Don't know why you keep saying it here, but file a bug on launchpad
<Unit193> Telling us won't do any goo
<Unit193> d
<thor_> unit193 can you do for me
<Unit193> No, I haven't seen it
<thor_> unit193 try it in virtualbox
<Unit193> !bugs | thor_
<ubot5`> thor_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MrChrisDruif> thor_; you can't make someone else report a bug on launchpad which he hasn't experienced (nor force anyone to test something for you)
<thor_> ok
<phillw> thor_: whene you say mouse does not work, can you check that guest additions was installed fully, you may need to re-add it to your lubuntu VM, I know that CentOS knocks my Guest Additins off each time I update thart system.
<thor_> phillw ok i will try it
<thor_> later
<devnet> hi
<devnet> anyone know how to change what the volume applet controls? (pcm, master, headphone)
<devnet> it's controlling a worthless channel right now that doesn't raise or lower the volume
<holstein> devnet: you can always use alsamixer in the terminal
<devnet> holstein: of course, and that's a nice 4 step process around a point and click one
<devnet> I'm looking for a solution on the volume icon itself
<holstein> devnet: we can call that option A if you'd like
<devnet> meh
<holstein> you can install gnome volume applet
<holstein> you can install *any* other volume control or widget you choose
<holstein> you can map it to some keys on your keyboard
<holstein> you can remap what the current volume control is controling
<devnet> I just thought it might be as simple as altering a config for the panel
<holstein> i think its just a matter of figuring out what to search for
<devnet> that applet should be disabled by default
<holstein> devnet: well, for you it should... for me it works fine, on all the machines ive tested on
<holstein> you can account for *all* hardware
<holstein> cant*
<devnet> well, it could definitely be improved to allow channel selection
<devnet> too bad the lxde guys can't get that done
<holstein> devnet: im sure its do-able
<devnet> volwheel and volumeicon have it as standalone  applets
<holstein> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=31166 is someone else with that question...
 * holstein looking around...
<devnet> holstein: you won't find much
 * devnet has been searching for about 2 hrs
<devnet> a lot of 'use alsamixer' or 'install this mixer' which really does nothing to solve the problem
<devnet> if only there were a conf file to point it to a diff channel :)
<holstein> well, installing gnome volume control would do a few things.. we know that funcionality is in the gnome one, and we know how to use it since we are more used to it
<holstein> or at least, i am/was more used to it
<holstein> you could also try pulse
<devnet> you said the 'p' word
<devnet> :(
<devnet> I think a kitten just died
<holstein> devnet: if you want a quick fix, you'll need to find an LXDE dev.. you could try mailing lists for lubuntu and/or LXDE... otherwise, its going to be a matter of trial and error til you get it the way you want it
<holstein> devnet: ?
<devnet> no worries
<holstein> devnet: what P word?
<devnet> pulseaudio
<devnet> it's a curse word in my circles
<devnet> lol
<holstein> devnet: so... if it solve this issue, is that a problem?
<holstein> shouldnt be
<devnet> it does when it breaks after reboot :|
<holstein> i use both alsa only and pulse over alsa.. i have had serious issues in both cases
<holstein> i have also had flawless performance in both cases
<holstein> devnet: we can call that option P, and you can ignore it then.. but you can also add that to your support query "..and i am not willing to test using pulse"
<downbeam> hello room
<downbeam> hellp
<downbeam> ????????????????????????????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<downbeam> ??????????????
<Unit193> ...
<Unit193> Wow...
<Dani_TM> ?
<Sentynel> new height of patience there
<Dani_TM> hi
<Dani_TM> what's up?
<downbeam> i cant change my desktop background
<Dani_TM> how come?
<Unit193> !etiquette | downbeam
<ubot5`> downbeam: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Dani_TM> ...
<Dani_TM> he's just a little impacient
<Dani_TM> :)
<Dani_TM> yup... ...silence again...
<Dani_TM> :|
<Dani_TM> anyway... ...fine piece of software Lubuntu 11.10... ...looking forward to Lubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Dani_TM> :)
<downbeam> !etiquette
<ubot5`> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<downbeam> ?
<Unit193> Getting offtopic maybe, but I don't know how they plan to support it as far as LTS goes
<Dani_TM> hopefully they will...
<downbeam> what am i doing wrong?
<Unit193> You spammed the channel and left, please never do that again
<Dani_TM> downbeam, explain again pls...
<Unit193> Why can't you change the wallpaper? Are there errors?
<Dani_TM> Unit193, I was getting disconected a few hours earlier... ...why?
<downbeam> no when i right click my desktop...   desktop preferences is not there
<Unit193> Dani_TM: Crappy internet? ;)
<Dani_TM> I want to mention that I've got a fiber optics broadband connection
<Dani_TM> :|
<Unit193> downbeam: Right, Menu > Preferences  should have it too
<Dani_TM> yup... ...maby a crappy service provider...
<Dani_TM> ;)
<downbeam> there is no menu when i right click
<Unit193> Bottom left of the screen, there should be a menu button
<downbeam> there is but when i click it there is no option to change my desktop
<downbeam> hello!!!!!!!!!!!!
<downbeam> yo!!
<MrChrisDruif> downbeam; calm down
<MrChrisDruif> !ask | downbeam
<ubot5`> downbeam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Unit193> downbeam: Calm down and wait, I'm not paid to do this and I am doing other stuff too (doesn't help you keep leaving when I look back!)
<downbeam> i cant change my background on lubuntu
<downbeam> any help?
<Unit193> downbeam: Just open a terminal and type  pcmanfm --desktop-pref
<downbeam> when i type that it says comand not found
<Unit193> Copy directly from here,   pcmanfm --desktop-pref   make sure there aren't spaces or anything else...
<Unit193> Except for the option of --desktop-pref
 * MrChrisDruif has pcmanfm installed and the command works.
<downbeam> i know i can use it too but i want to be able to right click and have the option in the list
<Sentynel> downbeam: is the option on the 'advanced' tab of that menu enabled by any chance?
<Unit193> downbeam: Either it's already there, or you changed the thing in the advanced section of that sscreen I'm trying to get you at
<downbeam> o ya i think that would help...
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193; the command should work with pcmanfm
<downbeam> if i could figure it out
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: It does, I know it
<downbeam> brb
<pcroque> downbeam: here's a Lubuntu FAQ that may help you: http://bit.ly/ygvIDB
<downbeam> ok i rebooted and it didnt work
<downbeam> still
<downbeam> any one there?
<MrChrisDruif> pcroque; might I suggest providing full links when referring to the FAQ section?
<MrChrisDruif> downbeam; did you read the link provided by pcroque ?
<downbeam> no i wasnt here
<Unit193> He was offline, might be hard
<Unit193> < pcroque> downbeam: here's a Lubuntu FAQ that may help you: http://bit.ly/ygvIDB
<downbeam> ;)
<downbeam> i'll check it out
<pcroque> MrChrisDruif: Sorry...here's the long link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Right-clicking_on_desktop_pulls_up_a_menu_that_is_missing_the_.22Desktop_Preferences.22_option_and_now_I_can.27t_change_my_wallpaper
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
 * MrChrisDruif contemplates showing joins/parts in this channel again ^_^
<Unit193> It's useful, and I'll adamit I liked the short one better
<downbeam> it worked thank you unit
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, in this case it might have been a bit long...didn't notice it was THIS big
<MrChrisDruif> downbeam; thank pcroque ;-)
<downbeam> thanks pcroque
<pcroque> No problem. I had the same confusion about the menus when I first installed Lubuntu.
<downbeam> whats the paste bin
<Unit193> Pastebin is so you don't flood the channel with long error messages, one is at paste.ubuntu.com
<MrChrisDruif> !paste
<ubot5`> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Welcome to #lubuntu. || Don't ask for permission to ask a question! || Need help? http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuDocumentation || Lubuntu FAQs : http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuFAQ || Want Lubuntu?  http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu  || General information at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat ||
<downbeam> hellp
<downbeam> hello
<phillw> hi downbeam, just doing a little dusting and polishing on the two channels - we cleaners will soon be gone :)
<downbeam> am i the only one here?
<Myrtti> no
<downbeam> does anyone know of any good torrent sites you have to be invited to ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Welcome! Don't ask for permission to ask a question! || Need help? http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp || Lubuntu FAQs : http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuFAQ || Want Lubuntu?  http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu  || About Lubuntu:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat ||
<phillw> downbeam: that would be a better question to as in #lubuntu-offtopic, but none of us are in  favour of pirated things, as projects like lubuntu are totally free :)
<phillw> *ask*
<MrChrisDruif> Invited?
<Unit193> This isn't the right channel (or network) for that type of question
<MrChrisDruif> I know one site specific for linux distro torrents
<MrChrisDruif> http://linuxtracker.org/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Welcome! Don't wait to ask a question! || Need help? http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp || Lubuntu FAQs : http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuFAQ || Want Lubuntu?  http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu  || About Lubuntu:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat ||
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Welcome!  Need help? http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu FAQs: http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuFAQ | Want Lubuntu? http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu  | About Lubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat.
<h4ckm3> having trouble using the amdcccle when I attempt to the display mode to two displays it just crashes
<h4ckm3> other changes like rotation work fine
<h4ckm3> so not a permissions issue
<h4ckm3> cord configure maybe?
<h4ckm3> xorg*
<teamahma> Hey, I get error "Couldn't find any package by regex 'libgtk1.2'". (I am trying to play Enemy Territory and a guide says I need that libgtk1.2). What to do?
<Sentynel> teamahma: that's a really old version of gtk which isn't packaged any more
<Sentynel> try googling for more up-to-date setup instructions; they might tell you which libraries you need or something
<Unit193> Not sure I'd recommend it, but playdeb has it packaged...
<downbeam> how do i update amarok?
<Sentynel> downbeam: you're on lubuntu 11.10 and you want to update amarok from 2.4.3 to 2.5?
<downbeam> ya
<downbeam> i mean amarok didn't come with lubuntu..
<Sentynel> you need to add the kubuntu backports repository, which is ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Sentynel> I wouldn't recommend doing it right now, however, as that backports repo also has kde4.8 in and there's currently a display glitch with amarok on kde 4.8
<Sentynel> we've sent patches to the packagers so it should be fixed fairly soon
<downbeam> senty what about vlc?
<Sentynel> don't know if there's a vlc updates ppa off the top of my head, or whether it's in main ubuntu backports
<downbeam> can i update it from the terminal?
<Sentynel> you'd need a repository with more updated versions of vlc in
<bioterror> !apt | downbeam
<ubot5`> downbeam: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Sentynel> apparently there's ppa:n-muench/vlc, which has 1.1.13 in, but it's not an official source so use at your own risk etc
<Myrtti> is there a specific reason you want to upgrade them?
<downbeam> can any one tell me how i can get different background images on two different desktops?
<downbeam> ??
#lubuntu 2012-01-28
<semitones_tea> I'm in lubuntu 10.04 -- I like the high resolution of the screen, but words and icons are a little hard to read. Is there a way to make just words and icons bigger? (iirc, 125dpi or something)
<thor_> Just install lubuntu 12.04 on usb and all apps start in full screen. WHY ??
<thor_> it is daily iso
<pcroque> semitones_tea: this post may help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1783031
<semitones_tea> thanks
<phillw> next time thor is omn, let him know that it is current default as we choose between how apps should launch :)
 * benonsoftware adds it to his "tell someone" list :P
<tertl6> how is ubuntu 12 anyways?
<tertl6> can I have a link to lubuntu 12 daily?
<wxl> tertl6: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<phillw> tertl6: make sure you are aware of bug 918401
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 918401 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Unity-greeter installed by default on Lubuntu, crashing on start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918401
<tertl6> uh oh :P
<tertl6> it wont boot?
<phillw> tertl6: it's a bitch, but it does boot - you just have to enter your password on a blank screen
<tertl6> oh
<phillw> Call it very secure lubuntu :P
<tertl6> lol
<tertl6> "lubuntu introduces secret password screen"
<phillw> read the bug report, you will see that has already been mentioned :)
<iceroot> could someone tell me what this fix did? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/912499
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 912499 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "No screen lock key combination/symbol/option per default" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Lasivian> hiya
<bioterror> iceroot, I pasted that windows+l kombination
<iceroot> bioterror: not working here
<bioterror> it's tested and it works
<iceroot> bioterror: but i cant see what the bug is fixing, creating windows+L or putting an option in the shutdown window
<iceroot> its not clear for me
<iceroot> ah
<iceroot> un  xscreensaver        <keine>             (keine Beschreibung vorhanden)
<iceroot> so i guess the package needs a dependency to xscreensaver
<bioterror> ofcourse
<iceroot> but there is no such dependency
<iceroot> because xscreensaver is not installed on my system after the latest dist-upgrade for lubuntu-default-settings
<bioterror>   * usr/share/lubuntu/openbox/menu.xml & rc.xml
<bioterror> updates those
<iceroot> bioterror: yes the update is there
<iceroot> but because xscreensaver is not installed the shortcut is not working
<bioterror> I dunno if the ctrl+alt+l is the key combination
<bioterror> is it so hard to reinstall it then?
<iceroot> bioterror: no
<iceroot> of course not but that should be done by a dependency
<bioterror> file a bug then
<iceroot> i am doing it atm
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/889414  could someone test that on the latest 12.04 please? for me its not fixed always
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 889414 in openbox (Ubuntu) "Run dialog opens up in the background" [Undecided,New]
<toscho> hi
<toscho> inkscape needs a lot of time starting. extremely longer than in ubuntu 10.04. is this normal for lubuntu or can it be changed
<bioterror> is it same version of inkscape?
<toscho> I don't know. has the inkscape version changed from 11.04 to 11.10
<toscho> ?
<iceroot> !info inkscape natty
<ubot5`> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48.1-2ubuntu2 (natty), package size 17020 kB, installed size 61008 kB
<iceroot> !info inkscape oneiric
<ubot5`> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48.2-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 17490 kB, installed size 62428 kB
<toscho> interesting command
<toscho> !info java oneiric
<ubot5`> Package java does not exist in oneiric
<iceroot> toscho: for me inkscapes starting time is ok, 2-3 seconds (12.04, eeepc 900mhz)
<toscho> is there a small stop watch installed by default?
<iceroot> toscho: to see the start-time of inkscape?
<toscho> ok, changed the clock applet to show seconds
<toscho> 1 minute
<toscho> exact by the second
<iceroot> toscho: can you start it on the terminal to get some usefull output
<toscho> sure
<toscho> 1 moment
<toscho> hey, second time took only 57 seconds
<Myrtti> because it is in the memory already
<iceroot> toscho: can you provide the output of "df -h" and "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<iceroot> !paste | toscho
<ubot5`> toscho: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> toscho: free -m  instead of df -h
<iceroot> toscho: also you can do "strace inkscape" to see what it is doing the 57 seconds
<toscho> ok, output from starting inkscape via terminal was: nothing
<toscho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/819778/
<toscho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/819780/
<iceroot> ok i5 and 3GB ram should be fine :)
<toscho> i thought so
<iceroot> i would strace that and see what it is doing (not always to read)
<iceroot> easy
<toscho> in 11.04 it was quick to start
<toscho> shouldn't "strace inkscape > log.txt" send the output to log.txt and not display it in terminal?
<iceroot> toscho: strace is using stderr and not stdout
<iceroot> toscho: > is only fetching stdout
<toscho> ah. how can I pipe stderr to a file?
<iceroot> toscho: strace inkscape 2> log.txt
<toscho> btw: shall I post the entire output of strace to paste.ubuntu.com?
<toscho> interesting. most of lines read "gettimeofday({1327743302, 628917}, NULL) = 0"
<toscho> then there is a lot of "access("/usr/share/themes/Lubuntu-default/gtk-2.0/apps/nautilus-e.rc.en", F_OK) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)" and similar lines
<toscho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/819794/
<toscho> ok, it reads all fonts supplied by fontconfig. this might take some time as fontconfig reads all texlive-fonts
<iceroot> toscho: which are a lot
<toscho> damnit. so I need to change the config of fontconfig
<toscho> I though I commented out that line, but fc-cache shows, that fontconfig still searches through the texlive-folder
<toscho> ok. that was the reason
<toscho> now it starts in 3 seconds
<toscho> well 5 seconds, but that's ok
<toscho> thx
<iceroot> toscho: nice
<toscho> still unclear, why it asks for the time of the day so often
<Lasivian> http://www.lasivian.com/?p=640
<Lasivian> oops, wrong channel
<timob> Hi, I've installed Lubuntu through Ubuntu 11.10, everything is working fine, except for the run dialog on ALT+F2, anyone knows how to install/bind this?
<thor_> lubuntu 12.04 How do i get normal windows back again??
<thor_> For App
<thor_> :-(
<thor_> lubuntu 12.04 How do i get normal windows back again For App??
<thor_> How do i disable full-screen for all apps in lubuntu 12.04
<thor_> lubuntu 12.04 in vitualbox, the dont work but if you install vmware player in lubuntu it works??
<thor_> lubuntu 12.04 in vitualbox, the mouse dont work but if you install vmware player in lubuntu it works??
<RTFTMob> Hey guys, stupid question time. I'm on a windows mobile phone and it fails with the internets.
<RTFTMob> my stephdad is installing lubuntu, but it never asked for a root password, just a generic user
<Tm_T> there's no root
<Tm_T> !root
<ubot5`> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<RTFTMob> awesome!
<RTFTMob> thank you
<Tm_T> np (:
<RTFTMob> so how do I handle low right situations?
<RTFTMob> He was trying to install a webserver but lacked the rights. I'll also try to open the link.. :( be back in like 5.
<Tm_T> RTFTMob: using apt-get?
<Tm_T> RTFTMob: then just "sudo apt-get install <packagename>"
<RTFTMob> synaptic thingie
<RTFTMob> install almost done, so I'll just try the terminal. as you might notice, I'm legally retarded when it comes to anything linux.
<Tm_T> launching it should ask his password, if not, it isn't launching it with correct rights /:
<Tm_T> "gksudo synaptic" is the magic word to get it launched right
<RTFTMob-> thanks for the help Tm_T! I'm sure we'll manage now
<test> Ello
<test> RTFTMob- <- here
<test> Tm_T: managed to get it running again, but when I do "gksudo synaptic" it keeps asking for a password
<RTFTMob-> nvm typo :(
<CyberDawg> *burp*
<smile> bye :)
<garo> What the connection between lubuntu and ubuntu, is the same as between kubuntu and ubuntu ?
<bioterror> lubuntu uses Openbox as window manager and has LXDE desktop components on top of it
<garo> not really what i mean, if you look at kubuntu, it's actually just ubuntu with different standard packages and some changes in the configfiles
<garo> does that also count for lubuntu ?
<Sentynel> yes
<garo> so is it possible to make a lubuntu from ubuntu by removing and adding packages and changing configfiles just as with kubuntu
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> !purelxde
<garo> so they use the same repositories
<ubot5`> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<garo> ok, thanks
<tertl6> lubuntu daily build did not install :(
<phillw> tertl6: it should do?
<phillw> as for logging when it is insatalled, that is a different natter :P
<phillw> /s/natter/matter
<wxl> phillw: you need a / at the end
<wxl> sed: -e expression #1, char 9: unterminated `s' command
<wxl> ;)
<phillw> wxl: when they write the rules, br sure I will break them
<wxl> so let's say you use pcmanfm to ssh:// to another machine to grab some files. how do you eject besides killing ssh?
<phillw> wxl: well I go in via terminal and simply issue 'exit'.
<wxl> phillw: pcmanfm
<wxl> gvfs backends includes a ssh://user@server/path/to/somewhere option that more or less is sshfs
<wxl> it's REALLY handy
<phillw> wxl: why not ask him? He does not bite.
<wxl> phillw: cuz he ain't here ;)
<phillw> wxl: just drop him an email.
<wxl> he's not on the team list ugh
<wxl> forget it, i'll use the mailing list
#lubuntu 2012-01-29
<kosaidpo> hello
<benonsoftware> Hello kosaidpo
<kosaidpo> can someone please give me the permissions of the folder ~/.config/chromium ??
<kosaidpo> benonsoftware: hello can you help please ??
<kosaidpo> i guess i messed the permission files so when i launch chromuim my pc lag :[
<phillw> kosaidpo: you should have permissions for anythi g in ~home
<kosaidpo> phillw: i mean the files and folder in .config/chromuim i guess i shud not have it for temp file im not sure tho cus i have all right but when i launch chromium it lags and i have to reboot
<phillw> it is possibly a chmod you need. Have you actually issued sudo for an application?
<kosaidpo> phillw: noo
<kosaidpo> phillw: i have rwx on all files tho
<phillw> kos, but when you do the ls -l do you own the all?
<kosaidpo> can you check please for me which file i shud not have that on it maybe
<kosaidpo> yesh phillw
<kosaidpo> phillw: i own all and i have all permissions on em
<kosaidpo> phillw: btw all does even group and others
<kosaidpo> phillw: here http://pastie.org/3272913
<phillw> kosaidpo: yeah, you have access from that. What is the problem when you launch Chromium?
<kosaidpo> phillw: my pc lags and i have to reboot
<kosaidpo> phillw: here we go it lags again i dont kno
<phillw> kosaidpo: please ensure you have the most up to date version.
<kosaidpo> phillw: im on 11.10
<kosaidpo> i just reinstalled it and i hop it work its too bad tho to hae this as a solution i dont want to loose my bookmarks and extentions which are not synchro : P
<semperor> Hell
<semperor> +o
<semperor> I have a little question: After installing midori browser, i had the Firefox in the menu. If i try to remove firefox apt-get wants to install epiphany.
<semperor> Does anybody know why?
<Lasivian> Is it possible to put a link in lubuntu to a folder on a windows network drive?
<Lasivian> tired of having to dig through folders to get to data on the windows server :/
<kanliot> what's a good email client that shows new mail in the system tray?  I like when my gmail shows in the system tray, not the taskbar
<kanliot> I've a question about source code management between the LXDE sources on git.debian.org and the sources on git://lxde.git.sourceforge.net.ok, when we have a bugfix on sourceforge.net, how do i get the git.debian.org to pull it?would I pull it myself, and then email the debian guy to pull from my account on git.debian.org?
<Ririshi> Hi
<shancial> Hello all
<shancial> Is there anyone who could walk me through installing a kernel module?
<shancial> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Tp_smapi#2nd_Option
<shancial> I've been trying to get that thing to work, but I can't complete the install of acpi_call
<bioterror> Lubuntu is not same thing as Arch Linux
<bioterror> we dont have AUR
<shancial> Doesn't the manual install work? It's just a perl script
<shancial> There was people on the gentoo forum that got that working.
<shancial> I tried installing acpi_call using these instructions:
<shancial> http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/2010/07/using-acpicall-module-to-switch-onoff.html
<bioterror> shancial, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<shancial> bioterror: I don't know how that would help me? I need to install acpi_call because it's needed but tpacpi-bat
<shancial> by*
<bioterror> shancial, do you have nvidia optimus?
<shancial> bioterror: No, I have Lenovo x121e, with AMD Fusion E-350. I am trying to install tpacpi-bat, which can set battery charging thresholds
<shancial> But acpi_call is required by tpacpi-bat
<bioterror> you have acpi_call installed?
<shancial> I tried installing it, but modprobe acpi_call fails
<bioterror> sudo insmod acpi_call.ko
<shancial> Yeah
<bioterror> that fials too?
<bioterror> fails
<shancial> I went by the instructions, downloaded the thing from git, compiled it and then did sud insmod acpi_call.ko
<shancial> when I write sudo insmod acpi_call.ko, nothing happend
<shancial> It copies the acpi_call.ko file to /lib/modules/kernel folder, which is wrong
<shancial> All the module files are in /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic
<shancial> sudo modprobe acpi_call says Module not found
<shancial> I tried copying acpi_call.ko to /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi
<shancial> Doesn't work either
<bioterror> oh well, this laptop is soon going to be run over so I'm going to install acpi_call
<shancial> I am out of options. the tpacpi-bat perl script works, but it needs acpi_call
<bioterror> arch linux's acpi_call-git is broken :-)
<shancial> oh?
<shancial> Okay, is there any other way to get it?
<shancial> I tried googling acpi_call but found nothing
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> from the bumblebee repo you can install acpi-call-tools package
<bioterror> bumblebee ppa, I mean
<shancial> I checked it out, but it only talks about installing the nvidia drivers
<bioterror> you dont have to install nvidia drivers
<bioterror> you can just take the acpi-call-tools package ;)
<bioterror> it should have your kernel module
<shancial> Okay, I added the bumblebee repo
<shancial> Installing acpi-call-tools
<shancial> sudo modprobe acpi_call does nothing now
<shancial> Is it a good sign? :)
<shancial> The tpacpi-bat script doesn't work
<shancial> sudo perl tpacpi-bat.pm -v stopChargeThreshold 0 80
<shancial> Call    : \_SB.PCI0.LPC.EC.HKEY.BCSS 0x50
<shancial> Response: Error: AE_NOT_FOUND
<shancial> That comes up
<shancial> bioterror: I installed acpi-call-tools, modprobed acpi_call, installed tp-smapi (which the script requires) and then tried that command
<bioterror> hmmm
<recalcati> good morning
<recalcati> I joined lubuntu project, but I don't find where to put the bugs I find
<recalcati> In laucnhpad I see bugs, but I can't add them
<recalcati> I saw that in 11.10 lubuntu when apt-get installing pavucontrol it is not present the dependency for pulseaudio. I write it here, if it can help.
<Myrtti> that was patient
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> where can i find logs of chromium  i looked in /var/log  and found none ;[
<iceroot> kosaidpo: i dont think chromium is logging something
<kosaidpo> iceroot: thanks i mean when  u do sumthin in itas open new tab i just needed it cus last night when i fire chromium it lags an had to reboot
<cousteau> gaah, I thought I had already left the mailing list...  suddenly I got a bunch of mails from launchpad
<kaipreshaw> will lubuntu be ok in a VM i want to see what it will run like
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> lots of people run it under virtualbox
<kaipreshaw> bioterror, on my windows notebook
<kaipreshaw> i forgot whats it called
<bioterror> if you have enough resources, why not ;)
<kaipreshaw> yea that will be cool
<Sentynel> I vbox lubuntu in windows and linux; works great
<kaipreshaw> is there a way i can get via torrents
<kaipreshaw> get lubuntu via torrent i ment
<Sentynel> there's torrent links yeah
<kaipreshaw> thanks guys
<sjjh> hi, where can I add feature requests for lubuntu?
<bioterror> from launchpad
<sjjh> as a "bug"?
<sjjh> it sounds so negative ;)
<bioterror> ;)
<sjjh> and I'mmissing the "create" button... (yes, I'm logged in)
<sjjh> do I have to be a member of the team to create a bug?
<bioterror> nope
<sjjh> so I'm blind...
<sjjh> that's the right page, is it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<sjjh> js is activated...
<sjjh> bioterror: where is the link/button to create a bug...? I'm feeling a little stupid...
<sjjh> well, if I open another bug, than there is a link "report a bug" on the right side... I'll use that. :) But I thought there should one an the bug overview page to...
<Sentynel> sjjh: you're on the team page, not the project page
<sjjh> I thought I was on the bug tracker page...
<sjjh> bug tracker of the project of course.
<Sentynel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu
<sjjh> so, what would have been the right site?
<Sentynel> or a more specific package name depending on what exactly you're reporting
<sjjh> well, a feature request for an non existing programe
<sjjh> I would like to hava a graphical frontend for colord (like "gnome color manager" for gnome)
#lubuntu 2013-01-21
<jirido> Hi.
<jirido> I wonder if someone her would know how to get rid of some of them mountable partitions that shows up in left pane in Pcmanfm..? I have set them in fstab to automount in different locations during boot time and find their representations there annoying and cluttering .. I would like though removable driver to show up! :)
<jirido> err.. removable drives to show up!
<cab___> anyone have experience with a LIGHT browser, seems chrome is using lots of RAM and cpu
<fruktkaka> Heya lads.
<fruktkaka> I'm new to lubuntu.. can I with ease unet myself a copy and boot it from usb?
<cab___> the browsers candidate are:
<cab___> arora - dillo - Dwb - Luakit - netsurf-gtk
<cab___> midori also
<cab___> dillo is hmmm too lighweight
<wxl> cab___: try xxxterm aka xombrero
<cab___> wxl:  thx for the pointer
<wxl> cab___: np. i'll warn you it's a bit obtuse (like vim is) but it works really well.
<cab___> xombrero work in terminal right?
<cab___> wxl:  hmm maybe too minimal
<wxl> cab___: nope, not terminal
<wxl> cab___: and it only seems minimal. it's pretty darn full-featured.
<cab___> I've downloaded v1.3.1
<cab___> but it says 1.4 was released
<cab___> *can't find it
<cab___> https://opensource.conformal.com/snapshots/xombrero/
<cab___> ok
<JDude> Which do you prefer: weechat or irssi?
<wxl> JDude: they're both good but i sure like vertical and horizontal window splits in weechat
<JDude> wxl: I
<JDude> wxl: I'd have to agree with you.
<JDude> And the colors kind of swung me over :P
<wxl> heh figures. pretty lights and all.
<Unit193> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Unit193> Both are good clients, scripting seems to be better in weechat as more languages are supported.
<wxl> …because we're so drenched in traffic.
<JDude> unit193: sorry... ? I was sort of just starting a conversation.
<Unit193> wxl: Nah, it's more to stop wars in general, you know I like irssi better. :P
<JDude> unit193: and I know there is not one that is objectively 'better'
<Unit193> JDude: I'd recommend running it in tmux or screen.
<JDude> Ooh why do you like irssi more? (just curious)
<wxl> +1 tmux
<Unit193> Heh, I use and like screen better. :P
<JDude> is tmux a terminal emulator?
<Unit193> JDude: I'm used to it, it has the features I need, it "acts" differently and makes more sense to me.
<wxl> tmux & screen, depending on which you choose, are your terminal's best friend
<wxl> i have to admit there's a lot about weechat that doesn't intuitively make sense to me and so i've not fully made the transition to it
<Unit193> If X crashes for example and you actually run irssi/weechat on the same computer, you can still access them in a VT.
<wxl> tmux stands for "terminal multiplexer" if that helps it make more sense
<JDude> oh okay. I see. I use terminal a ton, so I should look into that.
<wxl> it's a windowing system so to speak
<JDude> thanks for the suggestion.
<JDude> I just revived an old netbook last week so I'm still learning linux. but i find myself on this computer more than my mac
<wxl> yeah i hear that
<wxl> we wouldn't have a mac now but my wife insisted on it. i was all set to have a nice linux machine.
<wxl> the thing pisses me off because it's unix, not linux, and a rather funky, perverted version at that
<mysteriousdarren> JDude: keep fighting the good fight, and if you need help ask.
<mysteriousdarren> :)
<mysteriousdarren> JDude: were you the one asking about microsoft office?
<JDude> mysteriousdarren: i was :)
<JDude> mysteriousdarren: I installed wine fine, but I can't get MS office because I don't want/have a paid license.
<wxl> JDude: have you tried libreoffice for whatever you're trying to do? it's fab,.
<wxl> i will say that abiword is pretty darn good but not 100%
<mysteriousdarren> wxl: sometimes, I have it install as well as abiword. Still office 2007 is rock solid on wine
<JDude> wxl: yeah i have L.O. and I can edit docs, but when I reopen them on my mac it says the file is corrupted and needs to be resotred. Then I have to reselect the dropbox folder and rename the doc. so it's a minor issue.
<mysteriousdarren> `installed
<wxl> i haven't used office in so long it's unbelievable. not even on machines that have windows :)
<wxl> which i think is a testament to how great libreoffice is.
<JDude> mysteriousdarren: do you know approximately how much for a lisense of word?
<JDude> wxl: libre offic is nice, and very similiar to word in almost everyway. the only thing i miss is language spell checking and the formula editor.
<mysteriousdarren> JDude: are you in college?
<JDude> yes.
<mysteriousdarren> at my local private its 20
<JDude> mysteriousdarren: okay, thanks. That's not too bad.
<Unit193> You should be able to get "starter" too.
<mysteriousdarren> Unit193: have you tried it?
<JDude> unit193: That would be ideal. how?
<JDude> I only
<JDude> I have it on my windows 7 starter partition of this netbook.
<Unit193> mysteriousdarren: I hate the ribbon, LO is my choice.
<JDude> but windows runs painfully slow and i can't stand it
<JDude> unit193: do you know how to install it with wine?
<Unit193> JDude: I'd assume the same as normal office.
<Unit193> I have no MSO in wine.
<JDude> unit193: okay I'll have to go do some research. thanks for the suggestion
<mysteriousdarren> LO is nice, just 07 is sold on wine
<JDude> '07 MSO? or LO?
<JDude> cuz LO is free on the software center
<mysteriousdarren> Microsoft Office 2007
<mysteriousdarren> use LO if you can
<Unit193> JDude: I didn't recommend it, just an idea.  http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msstore/en_US/cat/ThemeID.27509700/categoryID.37826100 was another link.  Starter has a small ad on the side, IIRC.
<mysteriousdarren> JDude: Yes, but at the college bookstores its usually cheaper. Just a thought, some give it for free
<JDude> I'll have to go searching and see if we have it there.
<JDude> Yeah $99 is a little steep for this little laptop, though I love it so :)
<mysteriousdarren> id rather get a ssd for that much than office
<JDude> mysteriousdarren: ssd's are so nice. I actually upgraded my macbook about a year ago to a ssd. It feels like I bought a new one :P
<JDude> And microsoft has apparently discontinued the microsoft starter...
<JDude> so they don't have a download up.
<BlitzHere> HI
<BlitzHere> I have a P4 1.6 Ghz computer with 512 MB of RAM and I want to install lubuntu 12.10. My CD drive stopped working and my BIOS doesn't like USB flash drives. Since I had GRUB installed, I get the kernel and initrd.gz for 12.10 and out them into /boot and followed instructions in the wiki. However, the installer doesn't seem to recognize my ethernet card. My card is a Realtek 8139d, which has had it's drivers put into the linux ker
#lubuntu 2013-01-22
<mathi> hi
<mathi> any hotkey to open console ?
<holstein> mathi: i usually set 'super+t' ala #! ...control+alt+t usually work, though i forget if that was default or not
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<mathi> holstein, i never understood the difference between ctrl-alt-t console and the ctrl-alt-f1-6
<holstein> mathi: depends on what you want to do... if you are just trying to run some commands in a terminal, then it doesnt really matter
<mathi> holstein, then when does it matter ?
<holstein> mathi: it depends on what you are doing... what are you wanting to do?
<mathi> not much right now)
<holstein> mathi: then just open terminal, and "experiment"
<user02938> How do I enable wireless with ralink rt3070 chipset
<user02938> This wireless works fine in kubuntu 12.04 but not in lubuntu 12.04.
<Unit193> If I were you, I'd install firmware-ralink
<Unit193> !info firmware-ralink
<ubottu> Package firmware-ralink does not exist in quantal
<Unit193> ...Alright.
<user02938> i also tried to install the windows driver, but the driver is an .exe and fails to extract properly in wine, although it managed to extract an .inf file but no .sys.
<Unit193> I'd recommend looking in jockey, which was moved to Software Sources > Additional Drivers.
<user02938> you mean: Preferences > Additional drivers ?  Can't see software sources.
<Unit193> Yep, the change I said was in quantal/12.10. :P
<user02938> well firmware-ralink and jocket aren't in precise either.
<user02938> unless i missed something..checking again..
<user02938> found jocket-gtk
<user02938> jockey-gtk
<user02938> "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"..   :- (
<user02938> strange how it works in kubuntu 12.04
<Unit193> Indeed, I don't have a ralink card, and that other package I noticed wasn't in main repos, so all I can do now is either point you to #ubuntu or ...
<Unit193> !ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kewel> I have an old machine, should I use lubuntu 12.04 or 12.10?
<user02938> kewel, how old is old?
<Unit193> Since Lubuntu doesn't have LTSes, it's generally recommended to be on the newest.  The question here would be if it supports PAE, though.  DO you know the CPU?
<kewel> ya
<kewel> PIII 1GHz 512 MB
<kewel> *old* =)
<user02938> kewel: Try the non-pae mini.iso ubuntu installer
<user02938> that's what i use on my old pcs
<kewel> I just read that anything after 1995 pentium pro has pae
<kewel> PIII included.
<kewel> also read that lubuntu 12.10 uses more ram than 12.04
<kewel> heh.. the real problem is that I'm out of cdrs
<kewel> you can't help with that. heh
<user02938> ubuntu with pae has failed on my pcs
<kewel> really?
<user02938> yes many times that's why i used non-pae installer with generic kernel
<kewel> my lubuntu 12.10 install cd locks up during install
<Unit193> Easy way to check is booting the Live env, or if you already have linux   grep pae /proc/cpuinfo
<Unit193> kewel: Where did you read that it uses more ram?
<kewel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1069081
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1069081 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 12.10 uses 30% more RAM than 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<user02938> I'm using Lubuntu 12.04 on my Celeron PC and it works fine except wireless.   Even better with an nvidia agp card.
<user02938> Only one way to find out is to experiment.  Audio can be a problem in old pcs, so you might need to buy a pci sound card.
<kewel> cool
<kewel> thanks for the input
<user02938> I entered:  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep pae
<user02938> pae is listed in red here.
<kewel> same here
<kewel> cool
<user02938> i used the non-pae installer for this pc. works fine.  Probably could have used the normal installer.
<user02938> i like the ubuntu mini iso because you can build your system exactly how you want it.  But i select "ubuntu lxde desktop" which gives me "lubuntu".
<user02938> With the mini iso you could build a stripped down ubuntu with a light destktop.  Cut any stuff you don't need like cups
<kewel> I do need cups tho. heh
<kewel> well I found a usb drive .. I'm gonna make a live usb with lubuntu 12.04 alt install
<kewel> =)
<user02938> OK.. as long as it boots from usb :- )
<kewel> it's supposed to.  haven't tried it yet.
<user02938> some old pcs lack usb booting in the bios so you need plop bootloader on CD or floppy which allows you to boot from usb.
<user02938> <personal experience from many old pcs.
<Unit193> Also, some need a BIOS update.
<mathi> hi !
<mathi> The following command gives me an error: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<mathi> Unable to locate package linux-headers-3.5.0-22-generic
<mathi> I am running Lubuntu 12.10, can anyone help ?
<Unit193> Why on earth would you want to do that?
<mathi> http://www.asteriskdocs.org/en/3rd_Edition/asterisk-book-html/asterisk-book.html#Installing_id423812
<mathi> "Another dependency is required for installing DAHDI, and that is the kernel source. It is important that the kernel version being used match exactly that of the kernel source being installed. You can use uname -a to verify the currently running kernel version:"
<mathi> Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Unit193> That's just wrong.  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic, but should already be installed.
<Unit193> Also, should install asterisk from the repos.
<Unit193> !info asterisk
<ubottu> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.8.13.1~dfsg-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 1156 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<mathi> which repos ?
<mathi> I installed from their svn the version 11
<mathi> Unit193, you mean I should do something like: apt-get install asterisk ??
<Unit193> Yes.
<mathi> Unit193, then I will have only version 1.8.x, though the latest stable release of Asterisk is 11.2
<Unit193> mathi: That's the framework.
<mathi> Unit193, it was Asterisk 1.8, then version 10, then version 11, they changed their naming system
<Unit193> That's what it looks like, but I see version 1.8.20.0 as being released 14-Jan-2013.  I'm going to say I have no idea what's going on there.
<Unit193> Is version 10+ Proprietary?  wikipedia, though not a good source, lists both versions as current, and both license types.
<Unit193> https://wiki.asterisk.org/wiki/display/AST/Asterisk+Versions alright, starting to get it more, makes sense.
<mathi> ah
<mathi> 1.8.x it's LTS, that's why
<mathi> but 11 is also
<Unit193> mathi: Anywho, sudo apt-get build-dep asterisk  will install what you need for 1.8 versions, and I'd *guess* it doesn't change much for 11.
<mathi> that's why repo should be updated :P
<Unit193> http://packages.qa.debian.org/a/asterisk.html I had looked there, which has 1.8 series as current upstream, and sid doesn't even have 11 yet.
<mathi> Unit193, Asterisk is soemthing evolving very fast. I have code that would not work on 1.8
<mathi> why not ?
<mathi> maybe cause they upgrade too fast)
<Unit193> http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-voip/asterisk/trunk/debian/watch?view=log Heh, interesting.
<dydzEz2> does lubuntu have the ubuntu software centre (like is everything the same except youre just using LXDE
<holstein> dydzEz2: it can... the repos are the same, the same access to all the same software and sources
<holstein> dydzEz2: everything is not the same by default though
<IboS> hello people
<IboS> i've ufw firewall
<IboS> here the log of the firewall
<IboS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1560086/
<IboS> what's happening ?!
<IboS> i'have a livebox
<IboS> what causes on the side of the livebox this logging ?
<holstein> IboS: what do you mean by "livebox"? 192.168.1.1 is the router? the gateway?
<IboS> holstein: this is the router
<holstein> IboS: so, the router is trying to connect to your machine and being blocked by the firewall? correct?
<IboS> yep
<IboS> it's what i suppose
<holstein> IboS: do you control the router? what is trying to connnect and why?
<holstein> what is the issue?
<IboS> i control it
<IboS> but i don't what is trying to connect
<IboS> *know
<IboS> i need support specifically for this type of router i guess
<holstein> IboS: sometimes, i dont run a firewall behind the router on my lan
<IboS> well i use nat of the router to access the pc in ssh for outside
<IboS> internet
<holstein> then, that could be what is trying to connect in IboS
<holstein> or, anyone trying whatever port you are running ssh on
<holstein> IboS: you have the firewall set to block traffic, and its reporting that it is blocking traffic
<IboS> but in the log i don't have port
<IboS> the port is not reported
<holstein> IboS: i would try a different tool... or look at the router
<IboS> oh
<IboS> let's wireshark !
<IboS> what you think holstein ?
<holstein> IboS: its not my network.. i would just look at what traffic i am creating from the router
<holstein> IboS: do what makes you feel comfortable
<IboS> gaah i see
<IboS> you're so realist
<IboS> brb
<IboS> holstein: it was upnp stuff
<holstein> IboS: i disable that on my router
#lubuntu 2013-01-23
<aguitel> how configure menu items ?
<aguitel> alacarte install many gnome packages
<Unit193> Pretty sure it doesn't work well with Lubuntu either.  I'd try MenuLibre, it's still got a few bugs, but if you're good with that and if you report them even better.
<aguitel> Unit193, thanks
<alexandros_c> good day has anyone been able to get brother mfc-j425w scanner to work under lubuntu if you have how did you do it?
<Unit193> alexandros_c: I have no idea if it is in the repos, but http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-J425W looks good!
<alexandros_c> Unit193: thanks but I have that installed but it is not working. However, under Debian I was able to get it working. Any other suggestions?
<Unit193> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Unit193> (That being my only other one)
<alexandros_c> not printing, scanning is the problem
<Unit193> You install a good scanning program?
<Unit193> (Sorry, changed my thought from scan to print due to brother. :P )
<alexandros_c> lol, that is ok
<Unit193> I could do...
<Unit193> !scan
<alexandros_c> the printer part I figure out
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Unit193> alexandros_c: Printers seem easier, I had a Epson working a while ago, but it's really been a while.
<alexandros_c> :)
<kewel> how do I run chrome with flags?
<hateball> Can I edit the "open removable media" menu somehow? If I insert a DVD and choose to play with VLC it wont open the device, it'll just open a blank VLC. I'd rather it ran "vlc /my/dev"
<tata> how to install some "weather report" which its work on lubuntu 10.4
<tata> I try someone but not operate!
<Guido93> hello everyone, i need help. i really doesn't understand how to install win 7 and lubuntu to have both in the same computer
<Unit193> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Guido93> i'm trying hard but really it seems me impossible.
<Guido93> thanks now i read, also if i have already read much things.. let see
<Unit193> Generally, installing Win7 first is best.
<Guido93> yes, i have tried all! but lubuntu then doesn't see win7 and want to cancel all. if i done first lubuntu, else, it is windows that can't write on a partition free because he says that the partition is of the type mgbr or something similar.. however now i read your suggest link :)
<Unit193> How new is the computer?  Might you have UEFI?
<Guido93> yes, for example now i have installed windows 7. i am in the installing process of lubuntu and i am choosing the partition for him. but him doesn't see windows 7! he says that i have all partition free, 500gb/500gb else i have just installed win 7 on 430gb/500gb and left free 70gb where i wanted to install lubuntu
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guido93> yes the computer is new, probably i have uefi. but i don't know how to beat him :|
<Unit193> It's a bit different, needs a little more.
<Unit193> I've only installed a Ubuntu flavor once on UEFI hardware, but it wasn't too bad once you had a handy doc.
<Guido93> this is new to read :) i try! thanks again
<Unit193> Sure, hope you get it.
<tagava> after migrating lubuntu and installing grub on new hdd drive my /sys is empty
<tagava> and i cannot start some services like lirc
<tagava> what went wrong and how to rebuild it?
<tagava> anyone pls? i cannot find any info on that issue
#lubuntu 2013-01-24
<holstein> tagava: i doubt grub has anything to do with it.. i would look into reinstalling.. i would run sudo apt-get update and see if there are errors
<user5433> Problem:  No sound from internal speakers on Compaq nx7010 laptop.  Headphones work though.   Checked alsamixer volumes up.
<holstein> user5433: could be.. i would suggest trying different kernels and alsa versions from live CD's, and checking out...
<holstein> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<BWMerlin> when do new nvidia graphics drivers make it into the ubuntu repositories?
<vassilis> how to install Grub Customizer in Lubuntu?
<vassilis> i used the commands
<vassilis>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<vassilis>  sudo apt-get update
<vassilis> sudo apt-get install grub-customizer
<vassilis> bu i can not find the          Applications > System Tools > Grub Customizer
<vassilis> i also run in a terminal    gksu grub-customizer
<vassilis> but nothing happened
<vassilis> what to do?
<hpuser44551> How to make a user application autostart on bootup?
<hpuser44551> is there an autostart folder I can use to put a script or link a .desktop file?
<tsimpson> hpuser44551: ~/.config/autostart/
<hpuser44551> checking..
<hpuser44551> there is no autostart folder there.  Do i just make one?
<tsimpson> you can, yes
<tsimpson> though that's for starting upon user login, not necessarily on boot
<hpuser44551> yep that's what i want
<tsimpson> that'll do the job then
<hpuser44551> where should i put boot scripts?
<hpuser44551> i was using /etc/rc.local to configure alsa.  That ok for other boot scripts?
<tsimpson> generally that's fine
<hpuser44551> I want to install xcompmgr for desktop effects. Just in case i need to automate it at bootup.
<hpuser44551> Thanks
<tsimpson> there's also the old sys-v style stuff, init scripts, you put in /etc/init.d and create links in /etc/rc*.d
<tsimpson> and then there's upstart, which has config files in /etc/init
<tsimpson> /etc/rc.local is the simplest, followed by the sys-v style init scripts, and finally upstart jobs. though the latter ones offer more power then the former ones
<hpuser44551> got it. Thanks
<gene_> can anyone help me about lubuntu panel. After i have applied a gtk theme the panel will show off and gone repeatedly like refreshing itself. How could i change the gtk theme back to any other. Since i couldn't open the menu, i can't open customize look and feel
<devmark> how do i change keyboard settings_
<wxl> so this is one of those probably-has-nothing-to-do-with-linux questions, but i just put raring on an hp pavilion and it seems that i get double characters out of some keys. for example, n gives me n6. this happens in virtual terminal, even when editing grub settings when booting up a live environment. however, as far as i know it didn't have this problem with it had windows on it. i got it for free and wiped it immediately so can't test. ideas/
<wxl> s/with/when/
<Unit193> I'd check in xev, and see if it's any sort of known issue in #ubuntu+1  Otherwise, sounds fun!
<wxl> what's super weird is that both keys do it. i.e. i get n6 from both n and 6
<Unit193> Heh, can you check with another keyboard?
<wxl> well i could get an external couldn't i
#lubuntu 2013-01-25
<deper29> hey, I'm trying to install lubuntu on an older pc. when I boot my livecd and click try lubuntu, I get no video at all. I have to fall back to tty. could someone help me with this?
<deper29> I have an ati card
<BlitzHere> Hi
<BlitzHere> I just installed Lubuntu and have this little annoying issue. I uninstalled gnumeric and abiword for libreoffice but the shortcut to gnumeric is still in the menu. I can't get rid of it. Tried reinstalling and uninstalling. Can anyone help please? thanks
<BlitzHere> Oh, and I did all the installations through CLI (apt-get)
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu#Menu_Editor
<Unit193> BlitzHere: That's odd, anything in ~/.local/share/applications/ ?
<Unit193> holstein: (I know you didn't write it)  Best to copy to ~/.local/share/applications/ and edit it there, or use for example menulibre. ;)
<holstein> Unit193: i can see about editing it though
<BlitzHere> Unit193: Just mimeapps.list
<Unit193> (Technically, in reality I directly edit the files, but harder to revert.)
<BlitzHere> holstein: Let me see if I can find gnumeric.desktop
<Unit193> sudo updatedb && locate gnumeric.desktop
<BlitzHere> Command running. And there's no gnumeric.desktop in /usr/share/applications
<BlitzHere> Oh, wait. It's here
<BlitzHere> :P
<Unit193> Installed and purged it here, no menu left...
<BlitzHere> Well, it was in a couple of places. Deleted them as root and it's gone now. Thanks Unit193, holstein
<Unit193> Sure.
<BlitzHere> I did purge it too - Dunno why it didn't work the first time around....
<BlitzHere> Hmm, so, I did a locate gnumeric and a LOT of files turned up. Should I be getting rid of them?
<BlitzHere> Also, when I was using the ubuntu netinstall CD or lubuntu alternate 12.04 or xubuntu alternate or basically anything that's not live, the installer doesn't detect my Ethernet card. I have a realtek 8139d and apparently, the drivers are in the kernel. Oddly the debian installer detects my card just fine. Should I file a bug report?
<Unit193> BlitzHere: No, a lot of those are images that come with the theme.  The alternate is the debian installer, and you can try a bugreport, sure.
<BlitzHere> Unit193, thanks. Will file in a bug report. And the debian installer detects my card while installing debian. The same installer doesn't detect my card on any of the ubuntu variants. It's odd....
<Unit193> BlitzHere: Do you happen to know the versions?
<BlitzHere> Unit193: Hmm, no. I'll see if I can look it up but the installer worked for both squeeze and wheezy on debian. But it didn't work for 12.04 netinst, xubuntu and lubuntu and 12.10 netinst, and lubuntu
<BWMerlin> How do I go about updating to the latest nvidia drivers, apt-get only list 310 as experimental but nvidia has released 313 as stable
<Unit193> I'd check Software Sources > Additional Drivers.
<BWMerlin> I have, the latest experimental is 310
<BWMerlin> I would install it from the nvidia website but they recommend that you should get the driver from your distribution updater
<Unit193> When did it go stable?
<BWMerlin> Unit193: 16/01/2013 according to http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI3NjI
<billhookman> hi all
<SilverLion> hoi bill
<billhookman> anybody know why i cannot find anything at software center?
<billhookman> it just show me blank
<SilverLion> billhookman: sorry no clue :(
<billhookman> neither di I :D well, at least synaptic works
<billhookman> hotline miami soundtrack on youtube, good shit indeed
<cab___> don't remember who told me about xombrero ?
<Hyperiant> Installed Lubuntu because standard Ubuntu works well on this laptop, but I'm getting horrible lag with flash videos in Chromium that wasn't there in standard Ubuntu.  Any ideas on how to fix?
<holstein> Hyperiant: look into installing any graphics drivers
<holstein> Hyperiant: make sure you have the same version of ubuntu, flash, the browser... etc
<Hyperiant> I didn't install any drivers for the Ubuntu laptop, and I can't find Linux-compatible ones on the ATI website
<Hyperiant> What do you mean by "same version"?
<Hyperiant> They're both 12.10 with everything updated, the only difference is that one is Ubuntu with Chrome and this is Lubuntu with Chromium
<Hyperiant> I should be more specific; there's two laptops with identical hardware, except one has Ubuntu and one has Lubuntu.  I have problems on Lubuntu that I don't have on Ubuntu.
<TheLordOfTime> did you check to see if the hardware drivers tool that is existent on Ubuntu and Lubuntu has the drivers you need for graphics?
 * TheLordOfTime very rarely suggests checking on the manufacturer's site for drivers + build/compile
<TheLordOfTime> hence my asking :P
<Hyperiant> TheLordOfTime: I'm not aware of such a tool ><
 * TheLordOfTime pulls up his lubuntu VM
<holstein> Hyperiant: chrome in 32bit has its own flash
<holstein> Hyperiant: i would install the *same* browser
<Unit193> And jockey in 12.10 isn't what it used to be either.
<Hyperiant> Inexplicable, Chrome's version of Flash runs much faster
<Hyperiant> *Inexplicably
<holstein> Hyperiant: its a different version. that *is* the explanation
<Unit193> Adobe doesn't like linux, basically.
<holstein> that is the underlying explanation
<Hyperiant> How do I make Chrome default, then?
<Hyperiant> Also, apparently removing Chromium will also remove lubuntu-desktop
<Hyperiant> ...that doesn't sound good
<Unit193> No, that's fine.
<Unit193> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<nortti> when trying to run some programs like wine or rtmpdump I usually get: WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-vxBXps/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<nortti> what causes this?
<Unit193> Did you restart your xsession?
<Hyperiant> Is there any way to make backspace a hotkey for going back in pages on browsers or file managers?
<Unit193> Hyperiant: It is by default in Firefox, don't know about chrom(e,ium)
<Hyperiant> It doesn't work in Chrome or Chromium on Lubuntu but does on W7
<Hyperiant> Apparently PCManFM uses it just fine
<Unit193> nortti: If you restart lightdm when you have a screen session open, or restart the keyring with it open, then the env var is wrong.
<nortti> ah
<Unit193> nortti: I've gotten that, and just linked one to the other. :P
<heliocentrique> Hello, so at last is Lubuntu got the Ubuntu Software Center ?
<heliocentrique> they were supposed to integrate it in 12.04 IIRC
<Unit193> Not quite right, there was the "Lubuntu Software Center", it's supposed to be a little lighter in weight, but you can always install "Ubuntu Software Center"
<heliocentrique> Unit193: there was or there is ?
<Unit193> Is.
<Unit193> !info lubuntu-software-center
<ubottu> lubuntu-software-center (source: lubuntu-software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, removing applications on Lubuntu. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.5~bzr135-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 89 kB, installed size 687 kB
<heliocentrique> oh thanks. as long as it's more user-friendly than the old package manager that I don't recall the name
<wxl> and supposedly LSC is in 12.04 on up
<heliocentrique> synaptic ?
<wxl> i don't think user friendly is an objective thing to be measured, but my guess is you'll find it easier to use than synaptic or apt.
<wxl> (although all of them are merely front ends for apt, but i digress…)
<Unit193> wxl: For apt, or dpkg?
<Unit193> Though, some people have had issues with getting LSC to install stuff?
<wxl> oh right, apt is the front end to dpkg :)
 * wxl shrugs.
<wxl> i use apt. it works.
<Unit193> Yep, pretty much.
<heliocentrique> wxl: apt is the CLI ?
<wxl> heliocentrique: well, apt and dpkg are both cli.
<heliocentrique> wxl: thanks for your time, I'm going to install Lubuntu right now : )
<wxl> oh you haven't installed the os at all yet?
<wxl> if the only thing keeping you back is package management, keep in mind (as Unit193 suggested) that anything that's available in ubuntu is available in lubuntu
<heliocentrique> wxl: ubuntu is too laggy on my old netbook to be usable, I was looking at Xubuntu but I installed Lubuntu in the past and liked it (it's fast and looks clean, A la Windows 95/XP but superior), I want something that works out-of-the box without having to troubleshoot
<wxl> heliocentrique: then i think you will really like lubuntu. be wary of the "easy button," though. many of those pretty, easy little utilities in ubuntu (like USC) are not necessarily lightweight. we've been trying to put together a whole system that is light. if you need suggestions, please just ask.
#lubuntu 2013-01-26
<Hyperiant> Pressing the power button doesn't do anything even though it's set to "ask" in the power management options, but holding it down will turn off the laptop.  Any ideas how to fix unresponsive power button?
<BWMerlin> I keep getting the following error, how can I correct it? "The following packages have unmet dependencies: glx-diversions : PreDepends: nvidia-installer-cleanup but it is not installable  Recommends: glx-alternative-mesa E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<holstein> BWMerlin: you can try fixing it
<holstein> if you have added a PPA, you might want to see if the sources are all still goot
<holstein> good*
<BWMerlin> how do I do that?
<holstein> i usually open a terminal and run 'sudo apt-get update' and troubleshoot errors
<BWMerlin> everything I try doesn't work
<holstein> BWMerlin: ?
<holstein> BWMerlin: well ,first, relax.. *always* have backups
<BWMerlin> i have done that and everything is fine
<holstein> BWMerlin: the, what ist he problem?
<BWMerlin> I am trying to install a game under wine
<BWMerlin> and when I try it fails
<holstein> if you have issues, you should see them in "sudo apt-get update"
<BWMerlin> it says missing dependencies
<holstein> BWMerlin: if its not a linux game, then it might not work
<holstein> its doesnt have to
<holstein> its challenging
<BWMerlin> so when I try to install said dependencies (glx-alternative-nvidia) I end up here
<holstein> the game dev doesnt have to support you, and we cant
<holstein> BWMerlin: whos says they are dependencies?
<holstein> sometimes you can open synaptic and choose "fix broken packages" from the menu, and all will be well
<holstein> i cant help you with that game, but i can help you with apt errors
<holstein> i can only point you to the wine appdb
<BWMerlin> that is fine, i can worry about the wine side of things later just trying to fix these apt errors
<holstein> BWMerlin: what apt-errors?
<holstein> BWMerlin: run sudo apt-get update, and pastebin any errors
<BWMerlin> no errors when I run sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then, what the issue?
<BWMerlin> The following information may help to resolve the situation: The following packages have unmet dependencies: glx-alternative-nvidia : Depends: glx-diversions (= 0.2.2)  Depends: glx-alternative-mesa
<holstein> sure, dont install that package
<holstein> just remove it
<holstein> where did you get it from?
<BWMerlin> default repositories
<holstein> BWMerlin: i dont see it in mine in 12.04
<holstein> !info glx-alternative-nvidia
<ubottu> glx-alternative-nvidia (source: glx-alternatives): allows the selection of NVIDIA as GLX provider. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.2.2 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<BWMerlin> I am running 12.10 x64
<holstein> im not.. but i would just not use that package if its causing issues
<holstein> are you up to date?
<BWMerlin> if i use software updater there are no updates
<holstein> BWMerlin: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> OR, dont.. im just saying, sometimes you can have issues if you are not up to day
<BWMerlin> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<holstein> or if you are pulling from the multiverse pacakges
<holstein> BWMerlin: im assuming you did "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<BWMerlin> yes
<holstein> and?
<holstein> do you still have broken packages?
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<holstein> keep in mind, the windows game might not ever work
<BWMerlin> it is listed under winehq as working
<holstein> BWMerlin: with 12.10? 64bit? same version of that game?
<BWMerlin> and yes I know this is not wine support but this (to me at least) seem to be a ubuntu issue
<BWMerlin> yes
<holstein> BWMerlin: i mean, i can log in there and say its working... and im not saying its not, nor am i saying you cant get it working
<holstein> im just saying, it might not ever work.. i have read there "gold" and never gotten things to work
<holstein> i dont usually waste much time trying to make windows software work in linux
<holstein> BWMerlin: i assure you it is *not* an ubuntu issue
<holstein> BWMerlin: keep in mind, there is nothing prevent that game being written for linux
<holstein> that being said, sounds like you are having issues with that package from multivers, and that *is* an issue
<holstein> BWMerlin: why are you installing that package? is it in a readme?
<BWMerlin> If I cannot do sudo apt-get install glx-alternative-nvidia I don't see where else the issue can lie
<holstein> BWMerlin: what are you doing that?
<holstein> BWMerlin: why*
<holstein> BWMerlin: who said to do that?
<BWMerlin> winehq
<holstein> where are you reading to do that?
<BWMerlin> there is an install script which does a dependency check
<holstein> what happens when you dont do that? who said it?
<BWMerlin> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<holstein> BWMerlin: that is in multivers though
<holstein> its not in the main repos.. it'll be challenging to get anyone to look at it
<BWMerlin> I am going to go with yes because if I disable multiverse in software sources there are no glx packages at all
<holstein> BWMerlin: try it with the drivers you have
<holstein> BWMerlin: is it a performance issue?
<BWMerlin> cannot even install it
<holstein> BWMerlin: ?
<holstein> BWMerlin: what cant? the game? the game checks for a driver? and fails?
<BWMerlin> someone wrote a script to help install the game under wine
<holstein> BWMerlin: i would just install the game
<holstein> BWMerlin: or ask that someone what you are supposed to do
<BWMerlin> tried that as well sudo wine gamename.exe and that bombs out as well
<holstein> sure.. you can troubleshoot the "bombing out"
<holstein> you can look and see who maintains that package in multiverse and ask what is going on
<holstein> you can ask the script writer
<holstein> you can ask in #ubuntu or one of the other bigger channels
<holstein> its not a lubuntu specific issue...
<BWMerlin> when I try and run it via wine game.exe I get this p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<BWMerlin> I have tried asking in other channels and it just gets lost
<holstein> well, its quite specific
<BWMerlin> thought that once i got glx-alt-nvid install i would be right
<holstein> BWMerlin: maybe.. maybe not
<holstein> those things are not kept up to date
<holstein> an upgrade can break the whole thing
<holstein> BWMerlin: i run native code
<holstein> i waste very little time running windows apps in linux these days
<holstein> i wasted hours and days with a slingbox
<holstein> i was literally happy with the powersupply died in it
<holstein> anyways.. im not saying you wont get it, im just saying, it wont be easy
<holstein> i dont care what appdb says... if its not native, it can break anytime
<BWMerlin> Well it has been suggested to the game developer to make a linux port (there was a Mac port but they seem to have stopped development of that for a while)
<holstein> i find its easier to suggest developing it
<holstein> if you went and said "can i help makd a linux port?"
<holstein> rather than, "you should make a linux port"
<BWMerlin> I cannot do any development I could only test it
<holstein> they may not be insterested in creating it
<holstein> you might need to let it go.. or get *really* knowleable in wine
<holstein> i got this knowlegable in wine... anything can break, anytime... and i gave it up
<holstein> anyways.. good luck! and good night
<BWMerlin> thanks for the help
<user8737> my taskbar icons moved to the left.  I want them in the bottom right.  How?
<user8737> The clock, network, battery & clock icons shifted to the left of the taskbar.  I want them on the right.
<user8737> *sound icon.
<user8737> my taskbar has totally messed up.  Windows won't display as minimized and widgets have moved to the left when i want them to the far right.
<andreas_> hello everyone new to lubuntu
<andreas_> i am trying to download from piratebay but it says chromium does not support magnet.... any ideas on how to fix this? As I said i am really new to lubuntu
<user8737> ok. fixed lxpanel by deleting ~/.config/lxpanel  and reinstalling lxpanel.
<user8737> all good.  :- )
<user8737> if chrome has problems try firefox, opera, seamonkey, etc
<andreas_> firefox doesnt work either i will try opera back in a sec
<Unit193> You have a torrent application?  Transmission, maybe?
<user8737> http://arrrgv.blogspot.com.au/2012/07/lubuntu-1204-how-to-teach-chromium-to.html
<user8737> (Lubuntu 12.04) How to teach Chromium to open BitTorrent magnet links
<user8737> Good luck.
<andreas_> opera does not work either
<andreas_> "(
<andreas_> i have transmission
<andreas_> it came with the lubuntu 12.10 pack
<andreas_> i got the link user8737 but i dont really get it... are those sudo commands?
<user8737> Looks like ubuntu/chrome doesn't not recognize magnet links by default so you have to apply that fix.
<user8737> unless there's a better way?
<Unit193> What happens if you try    xdg-mime default transmission-gtk.desktop x-scheme-handler/magnet   and logout and back in?
<andreas_> ok.... i dont understand that "creat a bin directory..." part....
<andreas_> unit193 is that a sudo command?
<andreas_> shall i copy paste it in terminal?
<Unit193> Paste as is.
<andreas_> shit i cant copy in here hehehehe
<user8737> highlight text to copy.  Middle click to paste.
<Unit193> Or for that matter, after you paste that, xdg-open "magnet-link-here"
<andreas_> yes i know that but its not copying :(
<andreas_> ok and now i cant find the terminal.... am i thick or what?
<user8737> andreas:  Have your terminal open before you copy
<andreas_> i cant find the terminal
<andreas_> where on earth is it hideden?
<user8737> menu, accessories, lxterminal
<andreas_> hidden
<andreas_> got it
<andreas_> pasted it nothing happened
<user8737> hit return. logout and login again.
<user8737> assuming you pasted it correctly.
<andreas_> log out from the pc?
<user8737> menu, shutdown, logout
<andreas_> this is what i did
<andreas_> one sec
<andreas_> im back
<andreas_> nope its not working
<Unit193> Well, all I can tell you is that it works in firefox with deluge, never can stand transmission personally. :P
<andreas_> same here.... i was used to μTorrent and vuze
<andreas_> it works fine with ubuntu and zorin and all the other distros for some reason with lubuntu i have this problem
<andreas_> :(
<andreas_> have been trying to find a light distro for ages even tried puppy and all lubuntu is the best so far :) i guess i will be dowloading from isohunt from now on
<andreas_> thanks for your help guys
<Caner> Hi
<Caner> Can anyone help me? :-)
<holstein> Caner: just ask, and one of the volunteers will help if they can
<Caner> Oh, alright
<Caner> I wanted to give Lubuntu more space, but how is that possible?
<Caner> I installed Lubuntu with a Windows installer on Ubuntu's website, don't know if this helps
<Caner> And gave it 10 gb of space, so later on I wanted to download some games via Steam, but that isn't possible with just 10 gb of space.
<holstein> a windows installer? wubi?
<Caner> Yes.
<holstein> i would say, back up your data (which you should anyway, since all hard drives *will* fail) and reinstall
<Caner> ...
<Caner> Eh
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeandDuplicateWubiDisk
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeWubiDisk
<holstein> i would backup my data on the entire disk.. lubuntu and windows.. i would remove the wubi install, an do a fresh normal install beside windows on the hard drive
<Caner> I think the first one is better
<Caner> so I'm going to try that out first
<Caner> See if that works
<Caner> Thanks! :D
<holstein> for the record, i wouldnt do either
<holstein> i would take the opportunity to create proper backups *before* doing any partition work
<Caner> Well, there isn't any important stuff that I can lose if anything goes wrong
<holstein> then, i would consider the workload easier to just reinstal and recover than mess with wubi, plus the potential arguable performance increase from running normal
<holstein> Caner: you can break the windows partition
<Caner> because I've stored everything on the internet.
<Caner> And that means?
<holstein> Caner: you should have backups
<holstein> and if you do, thats fine.. i also think, best case, i would fool about are resize a partition in a few hours
<holstein> a fresh install is like 8 minutes
<holstein> and, its a fresh install, on a normal filesystem, which is arguably more appropriate for gaming
<holstein> but, the wubi will be fine, if you choose to do that.. enjoy!
<Caner> Well, I have Ubuntu stored in the same partition as Windows
<Caner> (And to be honest, I don't use Windows anymore since I use Lubuntu)
<holstein> do what makes you feel safe, just know that partition resizing can cause issues
<Caner> Ehm
<Caner> then I think it's better to do a fresh install, as you suggested
<holstein> ubuntu *is* lubuntu
<holstein> so if you have ubuntu installed, just install lxde there
<holstein> you dont need lubuntu and ubuntu installed, though again, you certainly can if you want
<Caner> I'm sorry, I meant Lubuntu
<Caner> I don't have Ubuntu
<Silverlion> I need help with installation of kompozer. anybody available?
<holstein> Silverlion: sudo apt-get install kompozer
<Silverlion> holstein: thx
<Silverlion> checking now
<Silverlion> holstein: package "kompozer" is not available
<holstein> Silverlion: what operating system are you using?
<Silverlion> Lubuntu 12.10
<holstein> i just installed it in 12.04
<holstein> 1info kompozer
<holstein> !info kompozer
<ubottu> Package kompozer does not exist in quantal
<holstein> might have to go get the .deb from the 12.04 repos
<holstein> http://www.kompozer.net/download.php
<holstein> seems like there was a newer one that was a fork
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2072812
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~giuseppe-iuculano/+archive/ppa
<holstein> though, i would just go get the .debs
<Silverlion> holstein: i am one step ahead as i am running a 64bit version
<Silverlion> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/amd64/kompozer/1:0.8~b3.dfsg.1-0.1ubuntu2
<holstein> from here http://ppa.launchpad.net/giuseppe-iuculano/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kompozer/
<holstein> or there
<holstein> doesnt look like there has been any development for years
<holstein> thats probably why its pulled
<Silverlion> holstein: can you get me a link to the deb you used then?
<holstein> Silverlion: i use 12.04
<holstein> i ran sudo apt-get install kommpozer
<Silverlion> oh ... sorry
<holstein> the link above is where i would suggest getting the .debs
<holstein> just the ones you need
<holstein> !info bluefish
<ubottu> bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-4 (quantal), package size 263 kB, installed size 681 kB
<holstein> ^^ that what one im thinking of
<holstein> its supported AFAIK
<Silverlion> holstein: i have bluefish for php scripting but i need a wysiwyg editor for my work at Full Circle Magazine
<holstein> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/bluegriffon-new-wysiwyg-editor-which.html
<holstein> http://aloha-editor.org/
<holstein> my point is, dont use kompozer anymore.. i liked it.. we all did, but it seems they have not had an update in years
<holstein> since 2007
<holstein> i would try one of the more supported options
<holstein> bluefish *is* for html
<Silverlion> holstein: i know that ... my point is that i have lots of html source to edit and it works much easier with the compozer
<holstein> Silverlion: sure.. kompozer is going to keep getting more and more out of date and dead though
<holstein> so, you can wait til you need/want html5 support, or just go ahead and try one of the others
<Silverlion> holstein: yep
<holstein> OR, suffer with installing the old out dated dead one that has been pulled
<entreri> simple question : I have deleted the "Application Launcher" Power Button that can be found on the bottom right corner, I can't find it in the list of applications in the normal "Application Launcher", how can I get it back ?
<redderhs> If it's what I think you're talking about: right click on the desired panel > Add / Remove Panel Items > Panel Applets Tab > Add (Application Launch Bar)
<redderhs> once it's added, you can click the edit button which will allow you to customize what items you want it to display
<entreri> thanks but I can't seem to find the "Power" icon, you know for shutting down and reboot, etc
<redderhs> I keep mine under Menu, I click Logout and then it presents me a list of different options like hibernate, sleep shutdown, reboot
<entreri> redderhs: yeah I know, but I want the button back : P
<dodo_> hello
<dodo_> i just dl/aded and installed lubuntu and im running it from USB and when put another USB stick this message appears
<dodo_> Adding read ACL for uid 999 to `/media/lubuntu' failed: Operation not supported
<dodo_> it wont recognize my usb memory stick
<dodo_> same thing happens in ubuntu too
<entreri> LXDE is nice but why I can't move the icons in the panel all around ?
<redderhs> perhaps they're locked entreri
<redderhs> right click on some and see if there's a checkmark
<redderhs> oh maybe it was just mate i seen lock..
<redderhs> back in the same area where you add there's an Up and Down button you can click on which one you want to move and then use said buttons
<redderhs> I personally like LXDE with Compiz; Compiz gave me that type of functionality the Desktop environment Windows 7 has, where you can drag a window to one side of the screen and it will take up half the screen it's called Grid in Compiz.
<entreri> redderhs: nice I think I'll check about Compiz, thanks. I find Lubuntu (LXDE) charming kind of like Windows ME lol, but still limited
<redderhs> At first I thought LXDE seemed limited, but, I guess the more I searched on google, the more I found answers to. Some good options don't come preinstalled so it takes some time to figure out how to go about certain functionality you're looking for. But the time spent learning this is totally worth it.
<redderhs> for example as something that isn't packaged in LXDE: http://lxmed.sourceforge.net/
<redderhs> this makes it much easier to Manage the Menu for a newbie.
 * redderhs laughs like Squidward
<entreri> redderhs: do you know how to change the mouse behavior like 2-fingers scroll instead of right edge ?
<entreri> without using CLI
<redderhs> this is something i need to learn how to configure too; I think this is the right article. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse
<redderhs> my two finger touch pad scroll is automatically working but, some functionality like the horizontal scroll isn't.
#lubuntu 2013-01-27
<jirido> Hi.. Can anyone tip me of for info on how to change color in the digital clock in lxpanel?
<jirido> I found it!
<billytwowilly> pretty impressive work lubuntu guys
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> was debating whether to use xubuntu or lubuntu
<mathi> hi, I edited crontab with crontab -e, now are the crontabs automatically launched ?
<gomiboy> mathi: yes, cron checks every minute if there is something to do
<mathi> can I use a bash file ?
<mathi> it doesn't work .. :(
<gomiboy> mathi: if you have cron running, that is :)
<mathi> well i edited crontab -e, and I rebooted
<mathi> it should be running ?
<gomiboy> run this to check: ps ax | grep cron
<mathi> i see cron running
<gomiboy> mathi: ok, now, is your bash script executable? if it's not: chmod +x /your/script
<mathi> gomiboy, if I modify my crontab, i need to reboot computer to reload the file ?
<gomiboy> no, as said cron will check the crontab every minute to see if there is somethin to do
<mathi> gomiboy, ok, I created a bash script that launches Teamviewer
<genoobie> hey all
<mathi> gomiboy, if I launch it from command line, it works perfectly
<mathi> gomiboy, but if cron tries to execute it
<genoobie> hardware support in lubuntu vs xubuntu should be the same, correct?
<mathi> Teamviewer won't launch
<mathi> gomiboy, any idea why ?
<gomiboy> mathi: Teamviewer is something like vnc? a remote graphic terminal?
<mathi> gomiboy, yes
<mathi> why the cron would fail to laod it ?
<gomiboy> genoobie: yes, same kernel, same hardware support
<gomiboy> mathi: because cron runs as root and doesn't know nothing about the user you are logged in as, nor about your X environment, etc...
<mathi> gomiboy, so what's the solution to this ? :-)
<mathi> gomiboy, indeed, how can I launched it on behalf of a specific user ??
<gomiboy> mathi: try in your script something like: su - yourusername -c /path/to/teamviewer
<gomiboy> but i don't know if it will be sufficient...
<gomiboy> mathi: i made some tests, just use this: DISPLAY=:0 /path/to/teamviewer
<mathi> gomiboy, for some reason, cron can't execute the command
<mathi> gomiboy, it works with su - <username>
<mathi> but only from command line
<mathi> strange
<gomiboy> mathi: something else is wrong... check the logs: tail /var/log/syslog
<gomiboy> mathi: it's late here, my bed is calling me, someone else will help you. bye :)
<mathi> see you, thank you for the help
#lubuntu 2014-01-20
<Jaybot> Hi folks, I'm stuck and I need help with something. I just put php onto my lamp server, it appears to have installed successfully, but I can't find the php config file and honestly don't really know where to start looking. Do I have to locate php.ini? and then I modify that when I want to enable php?
<Jaybot> The webserver's directory is     /var/www/index.html and it's working great.  Where should I look for the php files? where do they get installed by default?
<koell> Jaybot: in the same folder or in a user directory. i think the default one is public_html in he home folder.
<Jaybot> thanks, i'm looking
<Jaybot> is this the directory:      /usr/share/libgda-5.0/php
<Jaybot> or           /usr/bin/php
<koell> Jaybot: what do u want to do?
<Jaybot> test my php installation
<Jaybot> apparently it comes with a test page
<koell> Jaybot: /var/www is also for php files if u installed php5 and the apache2-php5-mod
<Jaybot> yeah i did
<Jaybot> i have php5 and apache2
<Jaybot> there aren't any php files in /var/www according to ls command
<koell> Jaybot: i think u also need the apache2-php5-mod
<Jaybot> oh
<koell> Jaybot: just write ur own phpinfo file: <?php echo phpinfo(); ?>
<koell> but im not an expert :D
<Jaybot> haha neither am I
<Jaybot> i'm gonna try the command
<Jaybot> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<Jaybot> and then restart apache
<Jaybot> and see if it makes a php file in /var/www/
<Jaybot> that i can use
<Jaybot> sound good to you?
<koell> Jaybot: it doesnt make a php file for u. u have to create ur own. but i think u need this module for apache to run php.
<Jaybot> ok
<koell> Jaybot: but yeah, its really easy
<Jaybot> ok i ran that command and i guess i already have it
<koell> Jaybot: r u a webdeveloper?
<koell> xD
<Jaybot> sorta, I have a basic personal page
<koell> cool
<Jaybot> but I want to be able to do some php
<Jaybot> it appears i have php installed I just can't figure out how to '
<Jaybot> enable it
<koell> Jaybot: just open the browser and input http://localhost/
<Jaybot> my webserver is working fine
<Jaybot> that displays my index.html page just fine
<koell> Jaybot: just create an index.php file
<Jaybot> oh ok
<Jaybot> how do i do that
<Jaybot> with a command
<koell> open leafpad
<koell> and input following: <?php echo phpinfo(); ?>
<koell> save as index.php in /var/www
<koell> thats it :D
<Jaybot> I'm using ssh to manage the webserver
<Jaybot> i need commands :)
<Jaybot> but i may just plug in some peripherals
<koell> Jaybot: ok just use the following command "sudo nano index.php"
<Jaybot> at this point
<Jaybot> ok
<Jaybot> sweeeeeeet
<koell> than write the content and close with str+x and y enter
<koell> :)
<Jaybot> thanks man i'm gonna try
<koell> Jaybot: do u use lubuntu?
<Jaybot> yes
<koell> cool
<koell> love it <3
<Jaybot> yeah its sweet
<koell> so fast
<Jaybot> makes a great webserver
<Jaybot> on an old machine :)
<Jaybot> ok i created the file, now i just have to add permission for apache to serve it up then i'm gonna test it
<koell> Jaybot: i dont know about permissions, so I cant really help there. I just know the folder /var/www is owned by root or www-data. im still a noob :)
<Jaybot> the permissions part I already learned :)
<Jaybot> i'm almost done i can feel it
<Jaybot> hey thanks for your help man, i'm 90% there now
<Jaybot> I'm gonna finish here for today
<Jaybot> Koell, check this out.       Scroll to the very bottom of the page, there's a message for you:       http://www.vancitynetworking.com/index.php
<koell> Jaybot: hahaha :D
<Jaybot> That's a great test page
<Jaybot> :)
<Jaybot> take it easy man I'm logging off to play some video games
<Noskcaj> The lubuntu twitter follows a lot of strange people. And it's getting hard not to ask how many supercars ali owns
<koell> Hi,I would like to edit the dropdown menu on login, where u can choose which session u want  to start (lubuntu, lubuntu nexus 7, etc.). Where r those files stored in?
<koell> Can I create my own "sessions"?
<koell> Ok found. :) But what's the difference of "Lubuntu" and "Lubuntu Qt" session? It looks the same, right?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-remove-logon-sessions-from-ubuntu-11-10/ read and think. this is example
<koell> JohnDoe_71Rus: cool thank you! just didn't know what to search for :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> koell: simple http://www.google.ru/search?q=ubutu+login+session
<koell> JohnDoe_71Rus: hey, im not that noob! :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> good question contains half the answer
<koell> hahahaha :D --> Comment[fi]=Lubuntu - kevyt X11-työpöytäympäristö
<koell> Hi I've a problem: When I try to login with my user and password, a black screen appears for one second and im back on the login screen. this happens with every session i choose. I cant login anymore with my account, but only with the guest account. Please help me. :(
<trickyhero> so I'v been trying alot of diffrent things to try and get lubuntu to execute my xrandr script at boot how should i do it
<Unit193> Add it in lxsession-edit.
<Unit193> !xhangs | koell
<ubottu> koell: If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<koell> Unit193: ubottu the last thing i remember what i did was to startx (because wicd depens on them?) within my i3 session.
<koell> ubottu: there are 2 .xauthority files: .xauthority-c and .xauthority-l. delete em both?
<ubottu> koell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<koell> wtf
<koell> somone told the bot to help me. anonymous!!!
<trickyhero> so I added it to lxsession and it didn't work
<trickyhero> would something be overriding it?
<koell> ubottu: if this won't help, I'll find u!
<ubottu> koell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<koell> sure
<trickyhero> ok there was some "command=" thing in the file i deleted and now it works :D
<koell> ubottu: thanks, we need to go for a beer, u intelligent nature :D
<ubottu> koell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<koell> i think so :)
<Unit193> trickyhero: So you have it now, eh?  Nice.  What are you adding with xrandr?
<trickyhero> i added xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto --output VGA1 --auto --right-of LVDS1
<koell> trickyhero: cool
<trickyhero> so just a crappy other monitor my dad got me when the company upgraded
<koell> trickyhero: what do i need to view my screen on another monitor? just stick in the vga cable or another application? lvds?
<ianorlin> what size is your first monitor
<ianorlin> if they are the same size nothing more just turn it on with lxrandr
<ianorlin> but both will show same thing
<trickyhero> yeah but it will just mirror
<koell> ianorlin: the most of the time a beamer with 1024x768 at school
<koell> so mirror by default? great
<ianorlin> you can install arandr to make them different
<trickyhero> yup the GUI app that comes with lubuntu will do that
<koell> ianorlin: so i can set workspace 2 for external monitor? or how do i move windows there?
<ianorlin> no it isn't a different workspace on each monitor
<ianorlin> you get a workspace with two screens
<trickyhero> it just makes it like one larger workspace
<koell> coool
<koell> so when i put in a vga cable to an external display, lxrandr will list this monitor?
<ianorlin> also you may want to make them both the same size if you are using a projector
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin> so it is not cut off
<ianorlin> if you have a 1366x768 monitor for example
<ianorlin> and a 1024 x 768 projector
<koell> i hate 16:9, i prefer 16:10 as my 1440 :)
<koell> does someone use i3 in lubuntu?
<ianorlin> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<koell> Im, sorry. Right, I use i3. Tried to start wicd-curses there, but the daemon wont start.
<Unit193> koell: sudo rm /etc/resolv.conf
<koell> Unit193: but why? this seems to be an important file
<Unit193> Bug in wicd, it'll fix the problem.
<koell> Unit193: do i have to delete this file on every startup?
<Unit193> IIRC, no.
<koell> Unit193: but now I cant ping my router and other devices by its hostname anymore.
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1170589
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1170589 in wicd (Ubuntu) "[raring] wicd-daemon fails to start" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Unit193> Fixed in Trusty.
<koell> Unit193: is there a workaround to ping by hostname?
<Unit193> Did wicd re-create the file?  Did you start the daemon?
<koell> Unit193: yes now wicd-curses works. but no ping by hostname :(
<koell> Unit193: fck, i just write it down on my own hosts file.
<wxl> koell: or use avahi
<koell> wxl: too much work :)
<Unit193> Please keep in mind the language.
<Unit193> /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf is where the symlink pointed to.
<wxl> Unit193: i'm pretty sure he was trying to say fsck
<koell> xD
<wxl> avahi too much work? sheesh, install and done
<wxl> or you could write your own hosts file :O=
<koell> wxl: i dont know if avahi exists on openwrt
<wxl> (that's my barf smiley)
<wxl> pretty sure it does, koell
<koell> wxl: i also dont like to use .local suffix
<wxl> well now that's a valid excuse
<koell> :D
<koell> Unit193: im sorry, sir
<Unit193> So edit /etc/host.conf so you don't have to.
<koell> Unit193: Do i have to start the wicd daemon on each start myself?
<Unit193> No.
<koell> Unit193: so for example when i stop apache service now, it will also be stopped on the next restart?
<Unit193> It'll start back up.
<koell> weird. :)
<koell> im sorry, no more offtopic in here. lubuntu GO GO GO
<koell> So anything new in Trusty? Do we see a new LXDE-Qt design?
<phillw> koell: 14.04 lts is pure gtk. the qt comes with 14.10 There is a statement that has been issued... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/14.04
#lubuntu 2014-01-21
<trickyhero> so my gnome mplayer keeps on crashing
<trickyhero> i installed parole and that is working just fine, I suppose mplayer works fine for most people
<Unit193> Or for some of us, VLC. :P
<Unit193> moc is nice if you need an audio player.
<trickyhero> yeah moc is great
<hurock> good evening all
<jormungandr> Hi all, I just have two quick questions about Lubuntu, nothing too in depth, can I have just a moment of time?
<jormungandr> Does lubuntu have that fancy software hub that other distros have? Also is lubuntu totally open source?
<Unit193> jormungandr: It has Lubuntu software center, and you can install the other one.  Yes, though you can enable the partner repo.
<Neon_blue> ummmm hi i need some help with a update error
<jormungandr> Awesome thank you Unit193, may your days be glorious and plentiful.
<Unit193> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock   that's one, need another?
<Unit193> jormungandr: Heh, have a nice day.
<Neon_blue> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Neon_blue> that one
<Unit193> What were you trying to do?
<Neon_blue> i want to see my updates and it keeps giving me this
<Unit193> Do you have any held packages? ( dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii )
<Unit193> Strange ppas, repos, etc.
<Neon_blue> ummmm how would i check
<Unit193> dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii   for held packages, and you can get sources by checking the sources.list files or perhaps Software Sources, and I know  inxi -r  does it.
<Neon_blue> this is the held package rc  linux-image-extra-3.5.0-39-generic   3.5.0-39.60                               i386         Linux kernel image for version 3.5.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP
<Neon_blue> im still a noob at luinx
<Unit193> rc == configuration, it's not actually installed.   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  gives you anything else?
<Neon_blue> i think this might be the problem
<Neon_blue> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  mupen64plus-video-glide64 : Breaks: libmupen64plus2 (< 2.0) but 2.0~rc3+3+5d46baa3dd76-1~ppa1~quantal is to be installed
<Unit193> Yep, PPA.
<Neon_blue> so i need to remove it
<Neon_blue> yay all fixed
<Neon_blue> thank you
<Unit193> Sure.
<jormungandr> So exciting! About to reboot into Lubunto in X seconds!
<jormungandr> Yay command line!
<ianorlin> how can I scroll up in firefox if my mouse is not working to report a bug?
<Unit193> Page up key?  Tab a couple times or esc if you're sitting on something.
<ianorlin> yes tab worked
<ianorlin> just don't press alt-tab at the you are pressing capture key pop-up I think that is what did it
<ianorlin> in virtualbox
<leszek> h9
<YaMoonSun> Why is it that when I open up the start menu or system summary that I don't see all the icons until I move the mouse over them?
<YaMoonSun> In fact everything on my display is acting up, but only using Lubuntu - XP was working fine.
<holstein> YaMoonSun: have you looked for and applied all upgrades? you can also, after applying upgrades, try a different graphics driver.. if you have compositing enabled, disble it.. try as another user, or the guest user
<holstein> YaMoonSun: the xp comparison will not be very helpful, since all the drivers are different
<YaMoonSun> Updates are installed.. How would I get a new display driver?
<YaMoonSun> Compositing is accessed how? Is it enabled automatically in 13.10?
<holstein> YaMoonSun: through updates, depending on what you have. though, im not suggesting a "new" one.. but, maybe a different one.. a proprietary one
<holstein> YaMoonSun: try as the guest user, and go from there
<linus> i 'm trying to follow thus tutorial  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ ,but when i come to step 3 i double click the file but i don't get the listed optiond but instead the file is opened in gedit as text file.what went wrong?
#lubuntu 2014-01-22
<Ahmuck> hi.  having problem with printing, hplip.  problem is printing only prints one page and then prints no others.  multiple page inputs only results in single page output.
<Ahmuck> this changed in .04
<Ahmuck> other problem, when making an effort to upgrade a machine, the machine will no longer boot
<Ahmuck> but it will use the live cd
<zanzacar> whats the best software to use when checking disk health on lubuntu? I was in profiler/bench mark but that didn't seem right.
<zanzacar> well nm I can't connect to that computer anyways
<thor1> I am running ubuntu 13.10 with lxqt , but now i can't login after the 2 last update for lxqt
<ianorlin> if I kill light locker when it won't redirect me to login to GUI will that mess up bug report?
<ianorlin> not sure I have enough to reproduce this though
<koell> Try to get working an umts-stick on my dad's laptop. It's a huawei 303 or a 352- It's listed in lsusb. And I tried to usb_modeswitch but without success.
<koell> sometimes the keyboard doesnt work when i start my notebook. i've to manually turn the computer off with the power button.
<koell> hey phillw :)
<phillw> hiyas koell
<deleted> oh boy
<deleted> wc
<c4318230> Hey all, any must haves for my old school lappy that has lubuntu on it?
<genii> c4318230: lubuntu-restricted extras package probably, for a start :)
<genii> lubuntu-restricted-extras , rather ( forgot hyphen)
<c4318230> come again?
<genii> c4318230: It is the package which installs a bunch of stuff which most people want to use but is not installed by default. So like Adobe Flash, some restricted fonts, other stuff along these lines
<c4318230> oh jeeze that is awesome. thank you
<genii> :)
#lubuntu 2014-01-23
<Danato> I just installed Lubuntu on a netbook, but I'm not quite sure I did the right thing, everything keeps crashing :/
<ianorlin> have you checked the md5sum of the download or the install cd usb drive?
<Danato> I think I may have missed some messages when I lost connection
<Danato> Did I do the right thing installing lubuntu 12.04 instead of 13.10 on a netbook?
<Danato> because everything keeps crashing and I cant even use the chromium browser properly
<aaronm1> hello guys
<Danato> hello
<aaronm1> I currently install lubuntu 12.04 on a thinkpad with pentium processor, my question
<aaronm1> i was able to use apt-get, now i cant. any ideas why>
<aaronm1> ?
<aaron1> hello
<aaron1> I just installed lubuntu and after using apt-get command for a couple of times
<aaron1> now i m gettign apt-get not found
<aaron1> any ideas?
<aaron1> any help will be greatly appreciated
<koell> aaron1: idk u may tray a simple reboot
<aaron1> did that and did not work
<aaron1> it started happening after i did sudo apt-get remove wine 1.4
<Guest49399> join #ubuntu
<Guest49399> hello?
<Danato> hi
<flouric> Hello
<flouric> I have made a live install of Lubuntu 12.04 and tried it on a laptop a d the touchpad isnt worki g
<flouric> Live install usb bootable
<Subroutine> flouric: what model is it?
<flouric> Acer aspire 5347z or something
<flouric> I do t have ot with me right now
<flouric> its a penryn 3m intel model
<flouric> 5737z is the correct model number, sorry
<Subroutine> look at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/74964/touchpad-stopped-working-on-an-acer-aspireone-d255e
<flouric> Thanks Ill try those
<Subroutine> also  pressing Fn+F7 the some aspire models toggles the activity of the touchpad
<Subroutine> *on some
<philwire> hi all, I'm in need of help with a hauppage pvr-150 tv tuner. yesterday I got it to display svideo correctly via mplayer /dev/video0 but this morning I wanted to get sound but while fiddling with vlc the image got scrambled.
<Blurrorz> Hi Everyone!
<greeter> greetings Blurrorz
<Blurrorz> :D !
<greeter> what's up?
<Blurrorz> Nm! Ive been trying Linux for a while now, A few different distributions, now im at Lubuntu! The smoothest ive tried so far (my computer is old lol)
<Blurrorz> i might stick with it!
<Blurrorz> Anyone running Steam powered on lubuntu?
<greeter> lubuntu is what i use. this computer is 12 years old, simply doesn't meet the minimum specs for regular ubuntu
<Blurrorz> haha mine does but still run quite slow...
<Blurrorz> i rather have it running smooth!
<greeter> same here. that's partially why i looked at lubuntu. i was looking to migrate away from fedora when i found they were taking a ridiculous amount of time to fix bugs
<Blurrorz> Ok, i didnt know that :p
<Blurrorz> The last distribution i tried was centos.
<greeter> never tried it myself. is it good?
<Danato> is there a way to show mounted devices on lxde's desktop?
<holstein> Danato: they should show in the filemanager
<Danato> holstein: yes. it does. But I installed lubuntu on a computer that belongs to a person who doesnt know much about computers. And I think it would be way easier for her if there were icons on the desktop
<holstein> Danato: just keep in mind its the heavier filemanagers that typically manage that for the users, and lubuntu (and many other light distros) have gone with a lighter configuration... changing this can make the system slower, or potentially les stable
<holstein> less*
<Danato> holstein: got that, thanks
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/145087/lubuntu-panel-applet-or-indicator-to-display-mounted-volumes
<holstein> Danato: IIRC, thunar has settings to manage that, and its not "heavy"..
<Danato> holstein: sorry but whats that?
<holstein> Danato: what is what? the link? or thunar?
<Danato> holstein: thunar
<holstein> !info thunar
<ubottu> thunar (source: thunar): File Manager for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 314 kB, installed size 904 kB
<holstein> another filemanager that might offer what you are looking for in a more "native" way
<Danato> holstein: I think I'll try this ejecter, if that works well, im happy
<holstein> !info ejecter
<ubottu> Package ejecter does not exist in saucy
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~fredp/+archive/ppa
<koell> How can I change the sound when my battery fuel is low?
<holstein> Danato: that ppa is dead..
<ianorlin> there is a sound I haven't gotten mine down that far
<Danato> holstein: kinda noticed its old, and everything suggests me that its made to "safely remove devices"
<koell> ianorlin: I would like to use the alarm sound from stargate atlantis when my battery is low. this would be really cool!
<holstein> Danato: whats made to what?
<holstein> Danato: you'l want to unmound devices.. you can do that in the filemanager
<Danato> holstein: ejecter. I just want something that shows mounted devices on the desktop. So now I'm jst gonna try thunar
<ianorlin> koell don't see a way to do that in xfce power manager GUI
<Danato> holstein: just another thing, now Ive installed thunar, but how do I switch default file managers?
<holstein> Danato: you can (and probably for the sake of ease) leave them both in place.. but, it should be similar to http://askubuntu.com/questions/73017/thunar-as-default-file-manager-in-lubuntu-11-10-how
<Danato> holstein: thanks
#lubuntu 2014-01-24
<sasha-> Hello. I'm having a bit of an issue with Lubuntu.
<sasha-> I can't login, and I can't accesss it over ssh
<sasha-> after typing in my password a black screen flashes too quickly for me to read
<holstein> sasha-: into tty?
<sasha-> and then goes back to the password prompt. I know that the password is correct because if I type it in wrong it tells me so.
<sasha-> holstein I guess
<holstein> !tty | sasha- i'll wait if you'dl ike to check
<ubottu> sasha- i'll wait if you'dl ike to check: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<sasha-> something about "Failed to open" something "database" something "no such file or" something
<holstein> sasha-: try with tty.. see if you can login locally in tty
<sasha-> that doesn't seem to work
<sasha-> ah hop, ok I'm in tty1
<holstein> sasha-: you mean, you can login with your user and pass via tty?
<sasha-> yes
<holstein> sasha-: so, i propose the issue is with the x session
<holstein> sasha-: in your users config.. you can test this by removing/moving your users config and trying.. or try as another user
<sasha-> yeah I had issues with that earlier today, I couldn't see the task bar (the bottom bar in Lubuntu), so I tried to startx from terminal
<sasha-> nothing happened, just gave me an error
<sasha-> but then I had to reboot in order to reset something with the IP address
<sasha-> ok well now it's just repeating "No protocol specified" after I ran startx from tty
<holstein> sasha-: dont run "startx"
<holstein> sasha-: remove your users config files.. or just move them.. or try a different user
<holstein> sasha-: trying as a different user can be handy. then, you will be able to see that the issue is not with the system, but with your user configs
<holstein> you can just grab them all, and move them temporarily
<sasha-> the only other user I have is the guest account
<sasha-> and that does login
<holstein> sasha-: you can always create a new one to test with, or go with the other suggestion
<sasha-> ok and where are the user config files?
<holstein> sasha-: its just good to konw, so you dont waste time fiddling with the system in any way
<holstein> sasha-: in the user /home
<sasha-> wait, you want me to move the entire home folder for my user?
<holstein> sasha-: i dont want you to do anything
<holstein> sasha-: im suggesting that, if you remove the bad configs for your xsession, then your user will be able to log in
<holstein> sasha-: the config files are hidden.. .config
<holstein> sasha-: you can get to them from another user account, or a live CD, or the recovery console, or tty
<holstein> could be anything in the config for the GUI though.. if you said you were having issues with the panel
<sasha-> I logged into the guest account and did 'su username'
<sasha-> so you want me to move the entire .config file temporarily?
<holstein> sasha-: if you would like to do that, you can test your users with a fresh config
<sasha-> Ok, I did that, it said 'failed to load session GNOME'
<sasha-> and then preceded to load something (team viewer opens) but not the task bar
<holstein> sasha-: lubuntu isnt shipping with gnome, or teamviewer... but, if you can login with another user, the issue is in your users config
<sasha-> no no I installed teamviewer :)
<holstein> sasha-: you can always just move *everything* out of there.. reboot, and test.. then, put back what you need/want
<sasha-> dunno how gnome got there
<holstein> sasha-: you installed it
<holstein> sasha-: and teamviewer
<sasha-> judging by my incompetence, yes, yes I probably did :P
<holstein> sasha-: no worries.. just keep in mind, its likely just an issue there in your users config, so you dont need to waste time reinstalling applications or messing with the system files
<sasha-> yeah
<sasha-> I dunno if I made it clear, but I created a new 'test' account and logged in
<holstein> the user config test would be the best first effort.. easy to revert from, and generally non-destructive
<holstein> sasha-: and user "test" logs in as expected?
<sasha-> no, no on the contrary
<holstein> sasha-: then, that doesnt support the theory that the issue is with the user config
<sasha-> it doesn't start the UI or whatever you call it.. the task bar on the bottom
<sasha-> but it does open team viewer
<sasha-> but there is no connection to the internet, which is weird
<holstein> sasha-: if it were me, i would reinstall, and be more cautious about what i install
<sasha-> reinstall what? everything?
<holstein> sasha-: for me, since i have my data all backed up, becase *all* hard drives fail.. i would just reinstall. a reinstall takes 8 minutes or so.. and if you say you didnt install teamviewer and its running at login, thats bad
<holstein> that could be anything that you have copied and pasted in and given root access that could be breaking anything
<sasha-> no no no I did install team viewer
<sasha-> all of this is the result with my fiddling earlier today
<sasha-> my root is secured I noticed a ton of SSH attempts to my computer, all failing, so I changed the port for SSH and set up two factor auth
<sasha-> so no one has root to my computer
<sasha-> the only two things I did earlier today were to attempt to set a static IP, and to reset the UI (lxde or whatever you call it)
<sasha-> then after I couldn't reset the network config, I decided to reboot the computer
<sasha-> after rebooting, it prompted me for a password, which wasn't usual
<sasha-> I put in my password, and the black screen happened
<sasha-> so then I logged into the guest account, (everything worked there) and set up a guest account
<sasha-> then I opened the guest account, team viewer openned automatically (it always does), and the gnome message appeared
<holstein> how did you "reset the ui"?
<sasha-> typed startx in terminal
<holstein> sasha-: no, to "reset the UI".. what did you do?
<sasha-> that's what I did.. I didn't end up resetting it
<holstein> sasha-: what did you do to do whatever it was you referred to above as "resetting the UI"?
<sasha-> ....
<sasha-> I typed 'startx' in terminal
<sasha-> this didn't do anything
<sasha-> but I just thought I'd mention it in case it's helpful in resolving this issue
<holstein> sasha-: you did that because the session wouldnt start, after you tried to do some things
<holstein> those things are what im tring to determine
<sasha-> no, the session was already started and I was logged in
<sasha-> but the UI (lxde, a.k.a the task bar at the bottom with the menu and the time/status stuff) was not present
<holstein> sasha-: if the session was started, you wouldnt need to type "startx"... so, im not following
<holstein> sasha-: that the lxde panel, assuming you are using lxde still
<sasha-> gah idk
<holstein> sasha-: what did you use to install? the lubuntu 32bit iso?
<sasha-> the thing at the bottom
<sasha-> I think
<sasha-> it's on 13.10 now
<holstein> sasha-: what iso did you use.. the 13.10 32bit iso?
<sasha-> hop an earlier one.. I installed it in ~may last year, so I'm guessing 12.04 or something
<sasha-> i686 so it's not 64bit
<holstein> sasha-: i konw what i would do.. and it would take about 8 minutes
<sasha-> yes I know
<holstein> sasha-: otherwise, you'll need to just keep troubleshooting
<sasha-> but there's so much shit that I've done to this system I'd have to reinstall everything and it would take days
<holstein> sasha-: you'll need to have that data backed up regardless, since all hard drives fail
<sasha-> oh yeah I have a few 'now_failing' entries in the SMART thingie
<holstein> sasha-: that is hardware failure. which can cause these issues you are seeing
<holstein> sasha-: so, you should backup what data you can, that you want to save, and then test all the hardware.. the ram and the hard drive specifically, then go on from there with repair or fresh install
<sasha-> gah I just need a new computer
<sasha-> RAM keeps crapping out on bios all the time, I need to manually take it out and put it back in every few months for some reason
<holstein> sasha-: what i read says you need a new hard drive
<sasha-> the computer is like 8/9 years old
<sasha-> also I meant this: https://lh3.ggpht.com/-vsvdyqomY0A/UH_XN4kqeUI/AAAAAAAALCs/VWOiPbIhokE/s1600/lubuntu%2B12.10.png
<sasha-> I don't see all of that
<sasha-> I only see the background
<holstein> sasha-: i have many older machines.. new hardware can fail
<holstein> sasha-: if you have failing hardware, all bets are off in any os
<sasha-> man… you should see the state of the machine
<sasha-> all from the junkyard
<sasha-> hard drives, ram, the actual computer...
<holstein> sasha-: but, that is irrelevant.. if the hardware is functional.. it doesnt matter
<sasha-> the hard drives range from 160gb to 320gb
<sasha-> no all I'm saying is that if I'm going to go backing up and replacing hard drives I'm just going to get a completely new machine
<holstein> i have many machines i literally got from the trash.. they work fine, because i test the hardware and repurpose them
<sasha-> gah look I'll see what I can do tomorrow but today is getting quite late and I'm getting confused talking to 3 people at once
<holstein> sasha-: the brand new hard drive you are discussing buying will fail
<holstein> sasha-: all drives fail... its a good idea to work on a backup plan for either this hardware or the new hardware
<sasha-> I know… I know… but I'm broke atm
<holstein> sasha-: this costs no money.. its a matter of good practice
<sasha-> I don't have spare hard drives
<sasha-> Look I said I'll see what I can do about it tomorrow
<holstein> unless you have no other media, then, you'll need to make an investment, but that same investment will need be made on the new hardware
<jirido> Hi
<jirido>  I tried to install a less crashy version of pcmanfm  1.14, but when i installed pango 1.16.5 as it asked fore it, whole system crashed and could not boot in to gui, is there some work around to be able to use a better version of pcmanfm?
<jirido> Maybe an yet newer version of pango
<nitus> Hi. I have a serious problem. Finally got around to backing up my windows data and restoring the windows partitions to a single partition. at the same time I expanded the extended partition and the logical volumes for lubuntu
<nitus> all was well, and I was about to close up, when I remembered to add the boot flag to sda1 - and then I decided maybe I should click "create partition table"
<Unit193> !testdisk
<nitus> suddenly, WHAM - entire disk went blank with no partitions. not a huge deal, except I spend a lot of time farting around in lubuntu and it's a pain in the butt to start from stock
<nitus> surely they are still there and gparted was just glitching? I am afraid to reboot now
<Unit193> I think your best bet is to see if you can use testdisk to recover it.
<nitus> ok, so they are gone then. well testdisk ought to be able to find them, as I haven't done anything since to the drive. I hope
<nitus> only lubuntu had any data
<nitus> I notice you had that answer before I sent my line containing the actual problem. I'm guessing this is a routine pitfall for the inexperienced?
<Unit193> No, I read the 'I decided maybe I should click "create partition table"' line.
<nitus> what was I missing there?
<nitus> ok testdisk found them easily enough . . . what commmand do I use to recover them? it gives the options to A add, L load backup, T change type, and P list files
<Unit193> Create = overwrite.  Huh, just noticed, in gparted Help > Contents > Recovering from writing tables, it lists testdisk.  Should be able to write it, but I'd list and see what it looks like.
<Unit193> (It also says "Enter to continue")
<nitus> appears to be as expected. using livecd and came here immediately following the event, so nothing touched the drive since
<Unit193> Good move.
<nitus> yes it does, but I omitted that part. ok I hit enter, picked write, and all appears well.
<Unit193> When I tried to resize a partition, gparted crashed half way through. :/
<nitus> I was sort of half-expecting there to be some issues resulting from enlarging the linux partitions, when I boot into lubuntu.
<nitus> ugh, yeah. I learned last year that you should never do more than one operation on an ntfs partition without running chkdsk in between
<nitus> lost less than I had feared though, since most of it was recoverable
<nitus> some wasn't, which is when I learned "don't write anything to the disk until it's fixed"
<nitus> well, thanks. probably would have arrived at the same conclusion had I googled it and/or read the documentation, but it's usually faster and safer to ask in irc when it comes to this sort of thing
<Unit193> Sure, glad it was easy and safe for your data.
<nitus> windows disasters started me in linux in the first place, and I long ago decided that it was an essential windows tool to have. later I found lubuntu (helping a buddy with a low-memory laptop needing a decent os) and it swiftly became my distro of choice. using it more and more regularily -- frankly if wine worked just a tad better I wouldn't install windows at all
<nitus> I think steamOS might change the home desktop playing field quite a lot in that regard. since the casual facebook crowd went mobile, if the gamers migrate to linux, that doesn't leave an awful lot of reason for anybody to use windows at all. even office environments run by people whose thinking is behind the curve have ample and easy alternatives to their habitual windows software
<nitus> alright, I am going to reboot now and see what happens
<nitus> thanks again
<amishrobots> having problems with my sound output; its stuck on hdmi, and i can find no simple way to change it back
<amishrobots> just installed 13.10 a few days ago.
<amishrobots> anyone know how i can fix the sound so that it will NOT come out of the hdmi? I can find no way to switch it back to audio output jack
<amishrobots> sorry, not sure if i should ask my question again, or just wait patiently. I suck at waiting patiently. I just installed lubuntu 13.10 and everything worked fine until i plugged in my hdmi monitor; now the sound output is stuck on hdmi, and i can't find any nice way to change it back.
<Ronie> hello
<amishrobots> hello
<amishrobots> so how do i change audio ouput device in lubuntu 13.10?
<BullSherd> Wow, Google is making really strange things http://goo.gl/YEkaMA
<BullSherd> funny haha xD
<jirido_> Is there anyway to get the newer version of pcmanfm to play on 12.04?
<wxl> jirido_: yep. compile it yourself.
<wxl> jirido_: if someone's created a .deb somewhere for 12.04, that's another possibility. since development of pcmanfm doesn't occur on launchpad, i'm thinking no.
<jirido_> wxl: i tried that but it complained about to old version of pangolin so i compiled that and then everything crached
<wxl> jirido_: compiling ain't for wimps, but that's the way to do it, if it will work at all.
<jirido_> Im no wimp but i like to have a working UI :)
<wxl> jirido_: then muscle through all the dependencies until you get it all working.
<jirido_> have you heard about it to actually work?
<wxl> jirido_: no, i would generally just get the new version of lubuntu.
<wxl> jirido_: it's doubtful you will find anyone that's went through the effort when all they have to do is get the new version.
<jirido_> hm.. i like LTS and not to have to reinstall all of the programs..
<wxl> you won't have to reinstall the programs
<phillw> jirido I do think the v5 and v9 of pcmanfm are so different (it was a complete re-write).
<phillw> 12.04 lubuntu was not lts
<wxl> you just upgrade
<jirido_> Vould love it to be a rolling release.. i have 0.9.10 and would like to have 1.17 as 0.9 crashes all of the time
<phillw> wxl: I did building of pcmanfm... and he does document it up :)
<wxl> long story short, jirido_, you're making more work for yourself for no good reason.
<koell> phillw: r u the developer of the awesome legendary pcmanfm?
<jirido_> phillw: did you compile 1.1.4 on 12.04
<wxl> koell: no, that's why he said "I did building" but not "I did document"
<phillw> koell: I certainly am not... I'm just digging you the links up
<phillw> koell: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:PCManFM_build_and_setup_guide
<koell> omg :)
<jirido_> well you say there is a dockument on how to .. yess
<jirido_> Intresting.,. Thanx
<phillw> I did manage it... albeit with some help from others (read as lots of help)
<wxl> I still a lot of work
<wxl> s/I //
<phillw> wxl: btw... I've had it finally realised as to why the non-pae kernel was not working.... With a lot of help and patience from people, I am quietly confident that I do now know why my builds where not working.
<jirido_> If i then take the source will it be the latest 1.1.4?
<linuxlite1969> hello
<linuxlite1969> ??
<linuxlite1969> hello??
<jeep> hi there
<jeep> i ve got a question about lubuntu, i ve googled but i didn t find anything helping me
<jeep> could somebody help me maybe?
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pleia2> :)
<jeep> ok sorry, how do i update my lubuntu 10.04 to another without a cd?
<pleia2> the typical command is: sudo do-release-upgrade
<jeep> my kernel doenst support 13.10 or 12.x from cds
<jeep> ok thanks, so it should work that way sudo do-release-upgrade?
<Osmodivs> Anyone knows why do I get this error message in my Lubuntu 13.10 64 bits?
<Osmodivs> Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.33'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<Osmodivs> I ca't open synaptic, nor add remove programs in Lubuntu/Ubuntu software center
<Osmodivs> Synaptic gives me this:
<Osmodivs> E: The value 'precise' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources
<Osmodivs> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<jeep> will sudo do-release-upgrade work to update my 10.04 to a newer lubuntu as my cpu is non PAE? or should i stay on 10.04?
#lubuntu 2014-01-25
<Laire> Hello I try to install proftpd, with virtual users, but I can't connect. I get this error in the log file: error: unable to open passwd file '/etc/proftpd/ftpd.passwd': Permission denied. when I change with chmod to 644 i get the error  mod_auth_file/1.0: unable to use world-readable AuthUserFile '/etc/proftpd/ftpd.passwd': Operation not permitted
<ianorlin> !sudo |Laire
<ubottu> Laire: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jirido__> Hi again I try to make a .deb file from libfm source with debuild but get problem with debuild: fatal error at line 1350:
<jirido__> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc failed
<jirido__> http://pastebin.com/PisTswep
<Unit193> Not enough there, but any reason you can't just use the daily ppa?
<guest9393> The software centre aborted while downloading 1GB+ worth of packages.   Now, non of them are installed but I can see them in /var/cache/apt.  How do I install them all?
<guest9393> How to resume aborted installation?
<Eli-5dce> Can someone tell me how to get to Jdk on Lubuntu? I need to open a jar file with it
<Eli-5dce> people?
<wxl> !java | Eli-5dce
<ubottu> Eli-5dce: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Eli-5dce> thx
<Ahmuck> hi hi.  which version is the LTS release
<Ahmuck> the last release works in trial mode but upon installation the computer will not boot
<Ahmuck> so ... i thought i would drop back to a LTS release
<pleia2> there hasn't yet been a lubuntu LTS release
<ianorlin> 14.04 will be in febuary
<Ahmuck> hola pleia2
<ianorlin> april I mean
<ianorlin> sorry
<Ahmuck> anywho, so if i want the latest release which works in  the pre-view version, how do i determine what is failing that won't allow it to boot
<Ahmuck> ianorlin: si, i knew this but thanks for the correction
#lubuntu 2014-01-26
<blurrorz> Hey guys, Where do i report a non working application in the software ceter for Lubuntu?
<blurrorz> center*
<Noskcaj> blurrorz, Define not working
<blurrorz> Hmmm installs fine, but when i click the Icon nothing happens...
<Unit193> Try opening a terminal and typing the applications name, see if you get any interesting output.  What application?
<blurrorz> Teamspeak 3 client
<blurrorz> works in the terminal!
<blurrorz> but its an outdated edition..
<Unit193> So, look at /usr/share/applications/teamspeak3.desktop (or whatever) and see the difference.
<Noskcaj> blurrorz, It's a know issue. I don't think we can update teamspeak
<Noskcaj> It's a shame, but it cannot be packaged
<Unit193> Oh?
<Noskcaj> You'll have to install it from their website
<blurrorz> hmm ok i managed to get the newer version on the teamspeak website... but its not actually installing... only running from extracted folder...
<Noskcaj> Unit193, It's orphaned in debian and 3.0 has issues being packaged
<user_> Is anybody home?
<jarkko_> anyone around?
<greeter> i am
<jarkko_> why did you choose lubuntu?
<greeter> i chose lubuntu because i have a really old computer. it doesn't meet the minimum specifications for running regular ubuntu so i needed something light weight
<jarkko_> well that makes a lot of  sens  e
<jarkko_> are you doing some valuntary work?
<jarkko_> for lubuntu
<greeter> no. my only affiliation with the project is that i use the software
<jarkko_> well i use kubuntu, it works pretty well. i just dont like the slow starting
<jarkko_> does lubuntu use underhood xorg?
<greeter> that i don't know to tell you the truth. it seems to me that it does but i don't knowingly use xorg so i can't be certain
<rww> jarkko_: yes, Lubuntu uses xorg
<banzai> Hello!
<banzai> Anyone here?
<trickyhero> yeh
<ianorlin> he left the channel
<trickyhero> lol wow
<banzai> I'm unable to remove an item from the Application Menu... What should I do?
<gomiboy> banzai: is the application owning that menu entry installed? Because usually uninstall scripts take care of that...
<banzai> gomiboy: Actually I had uninstalled it (epiphany-browser), but it sticked there. When I reinstalled epiphany-browser I had it twice then
<gomiboy> banzai: mmm check under .local/share/applications/ in your home if you have a epiphany.desktop file, or something like that
<banzai> gomiboy: Oh wow, I didn't know that folder existed. I thought it should have been in /usr/share/applications Thank you so much!
<gomiboy> np :)
<banzai> Nice
<banzai> Is there a Web browser built specifically for LXDE/Lubuntu?
<banzai> Gnome has Epiphany, elementary OS has Midori
<banzai> A plain, simple, minimalist and light browser
<banzai> Oh well, I got to go
<banzai> Goodbye and thank you!
<trickyhero> lol
#lubuntu 2015-01-19
<newbooter> Hi holstein
<newbooter> Just noticed Zeitgeist is enabled in autostart on lubuntu... anyone know why? AFAIK it is used by unity, so it doesn't apply to  lubuntu? Or does it have some use in lubuntu?
<newbooter> I disabled it just now.
<Unit193> It's used by many different applications.  Just because unity happens to use it doesn't mean it's part of Unity.  Feel free to disable it though, it shouldn't really restrict much functionality (I don't have it.)
<newbooter> Hm just reading up on zeitgeist. It logs a LOT of stuff. Websites you visit, chat, email... and makes it available to other apps.
<Unit193> Things like synapse use it.
<Unit193> But as I said, most things have no requirement.
<newbooter> Yeah I see the idea behind it in principle... relevancy engine. But that is potentially a lot personal info being logged and potentially shared with apps without me knowing about it until I happened to look to my autostart list... hm. Trying to look up what the security risk angle is... must be on quite a few systems if Ubuntu uses it.
<newbooter> Found this article: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/is-zeitgeist-spying-on-you
<newbooter> Hm I wonder if this is enabled by default on a new lubuntu install? Or if it was enabled by software I installed later.
<dust> is on by default imho
<dust> and as u did read in the articel... a lot of idiotic programmers who dont care about security
<Unit193> dust: zeitgeist/zeitgeist-core isn't installed by default, no matter what your opinion on the matter is.
<dust> cool so with which crap does it get installed
<Unit193> Check rdepends, and it does have a use.  If you dislike it so much, please just uninstall it rather than complaining, it's pretty simple.
<dust> gedit... ah nice
<Unit193> Ever looked at mousepad or scite?
<newbooter> Hm article points out that lot of the stuff is already in local logs anyway...
<newbooter> Not that that is a good reason to not secure something like zeitgeist...
<newbooter> So in theory, could application x or y look at, for example, browser logs on a unix system? Or would it have to gain some extra permission first?
<newbooter> Or is the idea to only get apps from trusted repo's and trust that repo checks that apps don't do that kind of stuff?
<dust> forget that about trusted repos... they dont check anything
<dust> the apps run with ur permissions... that means to upload all into the internet and then delete all
<dust> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/01/17/scary_code_of_the_week_steam_cleans_linux_pcs/
<dust> and stuff like selinux isnt installed and configured... as for a gui for it...
<ianorlin> well steam is in multiverse which means it is proprietary and not sure if the liscensing would allow them to fix it
<Kamilion> Anybody got any ideas why tail -f isn't following a log file in 14.04 or 14.10?
<Kamilion> I asked in #ubuntu but just got run around.
<holstein> not implemeted properly? a bug? nothing happening in the log file? log file location is different...
<holstein> whats the goal?
<Kamilion> I'm getting attacked via SSH right now. while debugging, I note that tail -f is not following. I turned password auth off. Dope in #ubuntu tells me to turn it back on 'for debugging'.
<holstein> if you are getting attacked, realistically, anything could be changed
<Kamilion> still no help with tail -f not updating.
<Kamilion> I was trying to keep an eye on /var/log/auth.log
<holstein> could be, an attack that targeted breaking that, so, you cant "keep an eye" on anything
<Kamilion> ...
<Kamilion> Okay, one second.
<Kamilion> I'll reboot the machine so it reloads from the .ISO
<holstein> Kamilion: what iso?
<Kamilion> and just to be safe, I'll leave it powered off for thirty seconds to let the ram and capacitors clear.
<Kamilion> lubuntu 14.10
<Kamilion> 64bit
<holstein> and, you setup an ssh server on the live iso? and put it outside the firewall?
<Kamilion> 7de5b9617de27ef7bbce4b7566e5405a1c20e7e4826433acf120b93ac4b2f2a5
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> i dont keep those memorized..
<Kamilion> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/
<Kamilion> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/SHA256SUMS
<holstein> sure.. i understand you are saying you are using a live iso. how?
<holstein> you are setting up the ssh server each time?
<Kamilion> booting from a USB stick? How else?
<Kamilion> yes.
<holstein> Kamilion: why?
<Kamilion> and copying the host keys in place.
<Kamilion> because I can.
<Kamilion> Now are you going to help me debug tail -f on release media or not?
<holstein> sure, but, you are also expecting more of a system
<Kamilion> cause if not, I'm not going to bother
<holstein> Kamilion: im *already* helping you, friend
<Kamilion> I've been through these goose chases here before ._.
<Kamilion> okay, fine, y'know what
<Kamilion> there
<holstein> Kamilion: i have no intention of chasing anything.. its just a volunteer channel, friend
<holstein> Kamilion: this is not tech support
<Kamilion> now I'm trying to follow /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<holstein> i think you'll get the "best" help when you install the OS, and try the main channel
<Kamilion> okay?
<holstein> Kamilion: you are running older software..
<Kamilion> OKAY, EXCUSE ME WHILE I GO DOWNLOAD THE 15.04 DAILY ISO AND TEST THERE.
<holstein> and its live..im not saying thats why you are not getting tail to work, but, thats why i wouldnt use ssh server like that
<holstein> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<holstein> !caps
<holstein> Kamilion: no need to caps at me
<Kamilion> I don't care about the fuckin ssh server. I care that TAIL IS NOT WORKING. If this is the first you've heard of it, I'll go ask elsewhere.
<holstein> Kamilion: im not suggesting you run 15.04, or unsupported code.. just that, you dont have updates applied, and i would want them
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Kamilion> I do have updates applied.
<holstein> Kamilion: not in the live iso..
<holstein> it'll be a snapshot.
<Kamilion> I ran apt-get update. I have plenty of ram.
<holstein> cool.. i would, and suggest that you install
<Kamilion> and TORAM=yes is on.
<Kamilion> There's no media in the machine to install on.
<Kamilion> hence why it's running on a livecd right now
<Kamilion> and why openssh is installed on it so I can make the freaking IPMI work.
<holstein> Kamilion: cool.. good luck..
<Kamilion> without having to walk over to the stupid thing every time
<holstein> im not interested in volunteering anymore, and i need to go to sleep. you can try a general linux channel.. cheers!
<Kamilion> Thanks.
<Kamilion> I'll just use watch -n 1 cat filename then.
<holstein> sounds great!
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> if you want to file about tail..
<Kamilion> no point
<Kamilion> every bug I've ever filed with ubuntu has been ignored
<Kamilion> I have to go upstream to debian to get any traction
<holstein> again, *great*!.. good night, then
<holstein> Kamilion: debian is *upstream*
<Kamilion> no shit debian is upstream.
<wxl> holstein: if you want to go, go, man, go. :)
<holstein> you can file there, if you like
<holstein> Kamilion: please do watch the language.. thanks
<Kamilion> I'd ask you to do the same. False courtesy is no courtesy at all. In fact, it's merely fueling further rage.
<Kamilion> And on that note, I'm off.
<holstein> Kamilion: sure.. try and keep in mind, again, we are just volunteers. that may help you with your rage coming into the channel
<Kamilion> Yeah, I know.
<Kamilion> someone in #debian pointed me in the right direction, it appears to be a limitation in overlayfs.
<Kamilion> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/882147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 882147 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "overlayfs does not implement inotify interfaces correctly" [Undecided,In progress]
<Kamilion> and fixed with the undocumented commandline option ---disable-inotify
<Kamilion> tail ---disable-inotify -f /var/log/auth.log
<mike> lubuntu help here?
<Guest66861> nick /mike
<slimani> hi
<slimani> i need help
<slimani> ant one ehere
<slimani> hi
<Chelsea_Jurgens> Hi, can anyone suggest a backup system for lubuntu using as a home computer
<Mr_Comet> backup system?
<Mr_Comet> im sorry, but what do you mean by that
<Chelsea_Jurgens> in case of emergency and i lose data, what is the best way to recover from that? backup your files
<Mr_Comet> good question.
<Mr_Comet> i never have all my data in 1 partition.
<Mr_Comet> c drive for os
<Mr_Comet> d drive for data
<Mr_Comet> at least thats how i do my backup
<Mr_Comet> and i also have a usb harddisk
<Chelsea_Jurgens> ahh ok, is there a program you use?
<testdr> Chelsea_Jurgens: maybe "fsarchiver" to store whole partitions for a later restore (and there are more - depends what data needs to be backuped -- i prefer old rsync, because i only backup special user-data)
<Chelsea_Jurgens> is there a way to backup the whole system, like in windows?
#lubuntu 2015-01-20
<newbooter> My Lubuntu just refused to restart... could anyone give me a hand please?
<newbooter> It hangs at the Lubuntu 14.10 .... and stays at the four moving dots.
<newbooter> Prior to that, I got an error on transmission and when copying saying error: read-only filesystem.
<newbooter> Did reboot, with result above...
<newbooter> Before that, no problems, did not install anything new recently either.
<newbooter> Is there a recovery mode I can try to start up with?
<ianorlin> newbooter does pressing control alt f1 switch you to a tty?
<newbooter> will try that ianorlin
<ianorlin> might be a video driver problem
<ianorlin> something else to try
<ianorlin> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<newbooter> ok
<newbooter> At the moment I have booted in to another Linux (puppylinux) and I have gparted open to look at the disks
<newbooter> That read-only error apparently can be an indication of partition issues.
<newbooter> Can I set gparted to check a partition without repairing it straight away (and thereby possibly corrupting the data?)
<Mr_Comet> good question.
<Mr_Comet> i dont think gpart will mess up the partition
<Mr_Comet> i had a usb drive
<Mr_Comet> it was ext3/4
<Mr_Comet> it got corrupted.
<Mr_Comet> had mint linux in it
<Mr_Comet> gpart couldnt read it
<Mr_Comet> just showed partition
<Mr_Comet> testdisk recovery didnt work onit
<Mr_Comet> finally formatted it
<Mr_Comet> and used puppy in it
<newbooter> Okay so you are saying check+repair with gparted is worth a shot?
<newbooter> testdisk recovery. Do you mean if you run Lubuntu from ISO/CD it has a recovery mode?
<newbooter> Going to reboot and try the suggestions provided... thanks so far everyone!
<Mr_Comet> i think one has to install testdisk. its not avail by default i think
<Mr_Comet> nope.
<Mr_Comet> live iso/cd dont have testdisk i think
<Mr_Comet> you could install testdisk on live cd but it wont be saved for next use .
<Mr_Comet> im never a fan of recovery and backing up of data with apps
<Mr_Comet> 1st partition for os
<Mr_Comet> 2nd partition for data
<Mr_Comet> usb drive for backup.
<Mr_Comet> thats my simple style
<ianorlin> no hold down shift and you can gett to grub and boot into recovery from there
<holstein> im a fan of testdisk for recovery
<holstein> i mean, ideally, one would have a proper backup to refer to.. but, if you dont, those tools are great
<holstein> i use a live iso, and sudo apt-get install testdisk.. or, i'll just the ultimate boot cd
<holstein> https://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Mr_Comet> thx to lubuntu like its ubuntu, i got burned twice losing HDD partition in the name of installation
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu :)
<Mr_Comet> testdisk saved me.
<Mr_Comet> never thot it inherited its installation DNA
<holstein> most do say, and should say "dont partition without expecting breakage..
<Mr_Comet> i learned the hard way
<Mr_Comet> for the 2nd time.
<Mr_Comet> sigh
<Mr_Comet> i wished ubuntu and its clones just use harddisk's current partitions instead of messing it up
<holstein> lol
<holstein> its not "messing it up". its partitioning
<Mr_Comet> in this regard, i respect MINT
<holstein> its not an ubuntu/lubuntu/linux issue at all
<holstein> repartitioning and partitioning *can* break things..
<holstein> mint is the same.. with most of the same tools.. gparted. etc..
<Mr_Comet> im not even gonna argue about ubuntu and its flavors anymore when it comes to installation. will only install IF the HDD is empty.
<holstein> go ahead and expect that the drive *will* fail. since it will. and when it does, you can lose things
<holstein> then, you have no issues using installers.. you are asking them all to resize partitions, which, is not trivial,and can realisticall break things.. from *any* os/partitioner
<Mr_Comet> i had a panic attack thx to lubuntu :(
<Mr_Comet> i just dont know why i mess up the *buntus installations when mint goes well
<holstein> Mr_Comet: if you do the same with mint, it *will* break as well eventually
<holstein> Mr_Comet: mint is not magically resizing your partitions with a "better" tool.. its the same technology..
<Mr_Comet> i never mess up with mint. thats why im puzzled.
<holstein> Mr_Comet: no one on the mint team will say "just install and resize without worry.. our partitioner wont break existing data"
<holstein> they will *all* suggest you backup before resizing
<Mr_Comet> ok
<newbooter> Lubuntu running again... thanks everyone for your tips. In the end I went ahead with a disk check and repair with Gparted running from ISO... that did the trick.
<holstein> newbooter: keep in mind, those issues are usually indicative of a larger problem.. like, a failing hard drive
<holstein> if i have, either, a brand new drive, or an older drive, i'll watch and test it closely.. those are the  times drives are more likely to fail, and they *all* fail
<Mr_Comet> holstein-  +1
<newbooter> Hm thanks holstein. This is in fact a brand new USB drive...
<newbooter> So probably run some drive tests to make sure it's ok?
<newbooter> Also, does lubuntu have backup software?
<teward> wxl: running a software update from the older image you asked me to look at to latest - lets see if it blows up the VM or not :)
<teward> osnap
<teward> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9798963/   *waits for Alpha 2 instead*
<teward> s/Alpha 2/next milestone/
<wxl> i've seen some bugs re: extras.ubuntu.com
<wxl> maybe it has to do with that
<Unit193> Looks entirely unrelated.
<teward> well alpha 1 -> now via apt-get update; apt-get upgrade failed with that
<teward> i'mma wait for the next alpha release and do testcases
<teward> 'CAUSE I'M BORED
<teward> s/alpha release/milestone/
<Unit193> I've had no problems, upgraded to vivid a bit ago.
<ianorlin> commenting out the sources works but they really should fix that
<ianorlin> the one reason I did so I could have new stuff and not mask other bugs
<Unit193> ianorlin: But, is there anything worth it in those extras?  Yes commenting out fixes it, but I already had 'em disabled.
<ianorlin> I don't know of anything worthwhile in them
<teward> Unit193: nothing on that VM was in extras so...
<teward> wxl: ^
 * teward shrugs
<Unit193> That looks like fun to fix.
 * teward sends the VM to /dev/null and prepares to recreate later
<Jaybot> Hi, I have a question about user and group permissions
<wxl> sounds like a ##linux question Jaybot :)
<Jaybot> okay i'll head there
<Jaybot> thanks wxl
<wxl> you can ask here Jaybot
<wxl> but it's not specific to lubuntu i'm sure
<Jaybot> I just joined ##linux and will try there first
<Jaybot> thanks for your help ;)
#lubuntu 2015-01-21
<Jaybot> dang, i can't register my nick to speak because it's taken, and i can't change it because: "Cannot change nickname while banned on channel"
<Jaybroni> okay now i'll rejoin ##linux
<Unit193> Irssi: Quiet against $~a matches unidentified user, Jaybroni.
<Jaybroni>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Jaybroni laifmyyudqoe
<jeek> Any tips on how to increase font size from console? All my fonts are like 3px
<holstein> jeek: the settings.. in the menu
<holstein> in lxterm or gnome-terminal, or terminator.. whatever you use
<jeek> I meant the GUI fonts
<jeek> The GUI is damn-near unusable, figured I'd fix it from a console
<Unit193> .config/lxterminal/lxterminal.conf, .config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini, .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml, .config/pcmanfm/lubuntu/pcmanfm.conf these files.
<jeek> Anywhere else? None of those files exist.
<Unit193> That would be in ~/.config/ in case you're not in the correct path.
<holstein> jeek: they are .hidden. you can use control + h in a file manager to show them
<jeek> I know how to ls -a in my home dir
<jeek> I'm at a console, I can't see anything in the GUI.
<holstein> jeek: what console? on what system? and what are you trying to do?
<holstein> jeek: lxde is a GUI
<jeek> I hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to a terminal
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<jeek> because I can't read anything in lxde
<holstein> i would read about changing the resolution/font size
<holstein> jeek: so, you are in tty, trying to change the fonts in lxde?
<jeek> Everything I've googled only shows how to do it from a GUI that you can already read
<jeek> holstein: Yes.
<holstein> jeek: there is a safe graphics mode, if thats literally all you can get to
<holstein> otherwise, i would set them in the places Unit193 mentioned..
<Unit193> jeek: Those files should be there though, you can try a guest account to see if that's any better.  Also, are you sure it's the fonts and not the screen res?
<jeek> None of the files Unit193 mentioned existed. There was a Trolltech.conf
<Unit193> If you have another computer, you can actually ssh -X and run lxappearance
<jeek> I set the res to 1024x768, the fonts were still unreadable.
<jeek> Unit193: I'll try that.
<Unit193> I see.
<ianorlin> hopefully jeek is able to over ssh
<jeek> OK, only saw once place to change the font in lxappearance, raised it from 10 to 32
<jeek_> Logged out and logged back in, no change
<Unit193> xdpyinfo | grep resolution:  what's that say?
<jeek_> other than Trash on desktop is now readable
<jeek_> Login screen has same issue, but I can at least navigate that from memory
<jeek_> This is weird, though.
<jeek_> I have to set the font to 40, and it looks like what would be 14 on any other computer.
<jeek_> and then it doesn't save when I log out and back in
<jeek_> so the menus never change
<Unit193> Can you give the output of that last command?
<jeek_> One sec, in middle of reboot.
<holstein> personally, i think i would look at just updating from tty console, and see if i need a proprietary driver
<holstein> sounds like a larger issue than just font size
<Unit193> Considering you have to set it to 30+ just to read? :)
<jeek> I'm running an NVidia driver
<holstein> jeek: what nvidia driver? and when? were the fonts ok before that installation? are you sure its the nvidia driver? and not the open nouveau one? are you up to date with upgrades?
<jeek> 30x30 dpi
<jeek> Hrm, thinking back to when I started having this problem
<Unit193> Erm, alright.  Generally speaking somewhere around 96 is more usual.
<jeek> I started with nouveau, fan was constantly on and GPU temp was high, so I switched to nvidia and the fan stopped going nuts all the time, temp was normal
<holstein> if you didnt have it at install, try running the guest account.. see that you have normal font size there.. or as another user
<jeek> This was maybe two weeks ago?
<holstein> jeek: if you are asking me, or the channel, i wont know.. were the fonts ok with the other driver?
<jeek> Yes
<holstein> i would look at another user account, and see that my users config isnt causing any issues, then, i would look at the driver im using
<Unit193> Mine with nvidia has 81dpi, I'd look into nvidia-xconfig or nvidia-settings
<jeek> nvidia-xconfig just copied over xorg.conf
<jeek> nvidia-settings shows that I have 30x30 dots per inch, but it's a label and not a field I can change
<holstein> likely dont have permission to
<holstein> what are you running how?
<jeek> OK
<jeek> So xrandr --dpi 75 fixes the issue temporarily.
<holstein> i would set that dpi setting, then.. seems like thats the issue..
<jeek> Feels like I'm almost there
<MACscr> how can i set vlc as the default media player for dvd's?
<MACscr> also, is it possible to make it always start in full screen too?
<hateball> MACscr: For fullscreen, you'd have to edit the launch-options of the vlc.desktop file
<hateball> which now is something like vlc %s
<MACscr> so where do i set the app to be default though
<MACscr> unfortunately the ubuntu tutorials dont seem to apply here
<hateball> I don't have a lxde system handy right now so I cannot check
<hateball> if memory serves there is a "Standard applications" thingy one can config
<MACscr> found this lxsessions configurations app, but it doesnt work with crap
<MACscr> cant select anything from the more menu
<MACscr> lxde by default completely looks like 2002
<MACscr> lol
<hateball> MACscr: any reason you're not using something more modern? older hardware?
<MACscr> new hardware, but its my htpc, so i really only need it for launching Plex Home Theater and VLC for DVD's until the OpenPHT project adds the dvd capability
<hateball> aha
 * hateball uses Kodi for HTPC
<MACscr> not a kodi fan
<MACscr> plex is so much better
<mpmc> Hey folks, any news on a LXQT Lubuntu? :)
<holstein> mpmc: its not in lubuntu
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Thar) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyThar/ReleaseNotes
<holstein> ^is the long term support version with lxde
<holstein> 14.10 still has lxde
<holstein> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/changes-planned-for-lubuntu-14-10
<mpmc> holstein: I understand, but I'm asking how it's progessing and whether there was a chance it would hit 15.04 :p
<holstein> mpmc: its progressing upstream..
<mpmc> holstein: Cool, I can't wait, I'm currently using Xubuntu but really like Lubuntu but I hate the greyish theme by default, I know you can change it but once you do everything that runs with sudo looks awful, hoping lxqt would change that.
<holstein> mpmc: you dont have to wait.. you can use the dev ppa for it..
<holstein> you *really* shouldnt be running things like that as sudo/root, anyway
<wxl> mpmc: sudo runs as superuser, e.g. root, which doesn't have the same home folder you do. NOTHING will change that
<holstein> to address a theme for gtk for root, though, one shouldnt be running apps as root like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/57990/set-a-specific-theme-for-root-launched-applications
<MACscr> why is ubuntu sometimes stopping at the grub menu without a countdown and other times it counts down just fine?
<mpmc> MACscr: Good question, I also have that issue.
<Unit193> MACscr: Generally speaking, that means your computer didn't successfully boot last time, and it's now waiting for you to select something because of it.  Did your computer not properly start?
<MACscr> No clue, but im not a fan of that at all. does not work well for remote servers
<Unit193> Check /etc/init.d/grub-common
<tentonbricks> Hey gang. Working with 14.04 on a Inspiron 1525. Still super new with lubuntu (and Linux, in general). Either I missed a package on intall, or I'm just doing something wrong, but I have no wifi, and ifconfig only shows eth0 and lo as far as interfaces.
<Unit193> tentonbricks: What device?
<wxl> use `lspci` to figure out what wifi interface you have
<tentonbricks> BCM4312
<Unit193> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tentonbricks> well hot damn. that's handy
<Unit193> Not such a bad one, not hard to fix either.
<Unit193> Yeeeep.
<wxl> indeed
<tentonbricks> Here's the kicker - I don't have an internet connection without the wifi.
<wxl> plug it into ethernet to make your life easy
<wxl> there are instructions to deal with that
<wxl> you will need another computer that can download a file
<wxl> then you need to put it on some sort of media that the other computer can use
<tentonbricks> Normally, I'd use ethernet, but my workplace has that locked down like fort knox.
<tentonbricks> We have public wifi that I can get to, though.
<tentonbricks> well damn. they also apparently have ubuntu.com blocked. wtf, guys?
<wxl> yeah that's not our problem XD
<tentonbricks> yes it is! fix it! :)
<wxl> that's Unit193's department
<tentonbricks> I suppose I'll just wait until I get home and see what I can do there.
<wxl> probably wise
<tentonbricks> I was hoping I'd be able to fix it here without having to lug this beast of a laptop all over.
<wxl> if you have ethernet it's so much easier
<Unit193> tentonbricks: https://unit193.net/tmp/help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wxl> aw how sweet
<wxl> told you it was his department :)
<tentonbricks> this just in: Unit193 is a ninja
<wxl> he's certainly as shady as a ninja
<Unit193> ^
<wxl> heck, we don't even know his NAME
<wxl> i hear there's people in his home state that have actually SEEN him but i doubt it.
<mpmc> What is "home state"? :p
<tentonbricks> either solid, liquid, or gas
<tentonbricks> I suppose he could be plasma
<mpmc> Ah, googled it, weird phrase..
<tentonbricks> Well, folks. I appreciate the help (though I couldn't do much with it yet). I'm outta here.
<mpmc> o/
<tentonbricks> Have a good night. Morning. Mid-afternoon. Whatever it is wherever you are.
<Unit193> tentonbricks: Sure, good luck.  You going to need that page again?
#lubuntu 2015-01-22
<Dresk> Hm, I just installed sshd, and I've got no idea how it keeps getting executed (sshd -D); I kill the process and it comes right back.  It's not in init.d, and having just switched to Ubuntu, I don't know of Upstarts file structure (or a proper GUI program to manage it.)  Plus, though I'm not sure, I think some stuff is launching via init.d or systemd or something else
<ianorlin> Dresk maybe try stopping the service with sudo service ssh stop
<Unit193> Dresk: sudo service sshd (ssh?) stop, upstart is made so if the unit crashes, it'll restart it.  Kill it 5 times will also "fix" the problem.  You can make an override file to disable it without editing the main file.
<Dresk> Where does Upstart keep this config?
<Dresk> The man seems to say it references shell scripts in init.d for SysV stuff
<Unit193> /etc/init/ssh.override  and use the 'manual' option.
<Unit193> sysv compat is /etc/init.d/ but upstart units go in /etc/init/
<Dresk> So, why don't I see a dnsmasq.conf in /etc/init ?  It's another service I installed and rely on
<Dresk> Infact it's scary because I have 2 dnsmasq processes running now that I check
<Unit193> One is because of resolvconf.
<Unit193> And that's an init script, IIRC.
<testdr> Unit193: about dnsmasq started in (L)Ubunut - it is started from the network-manager and the starting with its option is hardcoded into this program. I had to create a shell-wrapper for it to make it cache dns-query because its started with a cache of zero entries
<Junka> i get a default keyring msg upon saving a network password
<Junka> why
<Junka> i never experinced it before with ubuntu
<Junka> or xubuntu]
<Junka> or even lubuntu before
<Junka> using 14.10
<testdr> Junka: check the program used - some use libs to store those things in the user-keyring-manager (?seahorse)
<Junka> lubuntu has no seahorse by default
<Junka> it has gnome-keyring though
<Junka> shouldn't it be unlocked upon login?
<testdr> Junka: should? should not? - can only speak for Lubuntu-14.04 and there it is not un-locked on login (you may call it a bug)
<Junka> :(
<testdr> Junka: as far i know - the development for the windowmanager in lubuntu may go to more qt-based libs and then gnome-based things are always a bit overseen
<Junka> hmm
<Junka> LXsession configuration has for security (keyring): ssh-agent
<Junka> should i switch it to gnome-keyring?
<Junka> gtg
<SuperLag> Anyone have the torrent for 14.10 i386?
<SuperLag> the link on cdimages.ubuntu.com doesn't work
<holstein> SuperLag: the one from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/ "doesnt work" ?
<holstein> what happens?
<SuperLag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9821463/
<holstein> SuperLag: got it here, no problem
<holstein> SuperLag: try just clicking on it in a browser
<SuperLag> tried that already
<SuperLag> it doens't work
<holstein> SuperLag: tried what?
<SuperLag> 08:26 < holstein> SuperLag: try just clicking on it in a browser
<holstein> SuperLag: you tried to click on it? when i click on it, it comes in, no problem.. would you like me to email it to you?
<holstein> SuperLag: i have it right here..
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent is the one i grabbed..
<holstein> SuperLag: here is from my dropbox https://www.dropbox.com/s/yesqjwliapcodns/lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent?dl=0
<holstein> i suggest, when doing that, you confirm the md5 from the original site
<SuperLag> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tfon2pjnjun9ik6/broken_torrent_link.png?dl=0
<holstein> SuperLag: https://www.dropbox.com/s/yesqjwliapcodns/lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent?dl=0 is where i go
<holstein> SuperLag: i open it in an incognito browser window, i click the "download" button, and i get another one of the torrents downloaded that you are trying to get
<SuperLag> Okay. I understand it works for you. Thank you for the torrent.
<SuperLag> but that doesn't address the fact that it's not working from here
<SuperLag> I've tried this from two different machines, on two different networks. Same results.
<holstein> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1172535/temp/lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<holstein> SuperLag: i cant seem to get it to fail..
<holstein> you can try your wget there.. wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1172535/temp/lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<SuperLag> that link works fine
<SuperLag> it's the mirror links that fail
<holstein> SuperLag: no.. *thats* where i got that file, friend
<SuperLag> and that's exactly my point
<holstein> SuperLag: if you have what you need, check the md5, and confirm its correct.. and enjoy
<SonikkuAmerica> What's the blueprint for LXQt now?
<slaveworx> hi guys!
<slaveworx> I've made a script for Lubuntu that easily creates shortcuts
<slaveworx> it is written in python
<slaveworx> where should I upload it in order to make it useful for people?
<testdr> slaveworx: you can upload it to the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com and poste the link to it here and in the ubuntu-forum
<slaveworx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9825409/
<slaveworx> I hope that this script can help begginers
#lubuntu 2015-01-23
<dino> hi friends
<Guest16962> Internet takes too much time
<Guest16962> "connected" "lookup" loading most time
<Guest16962> anyone there ???
<Guest16962> seems everyones in hibernate mode
<Guest16962> hey freedomrun come back
<Guest16962> oooh la la laa
<Guest16962> tik tik tik
<Guest16962> brooom vrooom
<Guest16962> @chanserv
<Guest16962> @drone
<Guest16962> airtonix
<Guest16962> adnre elelee
<Guest16962> anstispam meta
<Guest16962> artemis
<Guest16962> benonsoftear
<Guest16962> chirch
<Guest16962> cplonelgron
<Guest16962> fymen
<Guest16962> daker
<Guest16962> daleksec
<Guest16962> djkessel
<Guest16962> dlande
<Guest16962> dkekfsdkf
<Guest16962> dre
<Guest16962> dist
<Guest16962> dsja
<Guest16962> gatton
<Guest16962> furngei
<Guest16962> fsilava
<Guest16962> guset234234
<Guest16962> haoo dude
<Guest16962> haeba
<Guest16962> dhgght
<Guest16962> hostein
<Guest16962> hyperaire
<Guest16962> iotaygool
<hyperair> dafuq
<hyperair> don't ping everyone
<Guest16962> hyperair wow?
<Guest16962> wats up mate
<hyperair> it's spam
<Guest16962> oh thanks for info
<Guest16962> by the way i got a trouble if could solve
<hyperair> what is it?
<Guest16962> i just installed lubuntu on a netbook
<Guest16962> the internet seems slow
<hyperair> contact your isp and complain?
<Guest16962> hey :)
<Guest16962> its not with the datacard
<hyperair> what's a datacard?
<Guest16962> the same connection is fast enough in other machine
<hyperair> oh
<Guest16962> datacard - usb modem dongle
<hyperair> oh
<hyperair> well go do a speedtest.net and compare results with the other machine?
<Guest16962> well bro it seems you are too clever for my issue
<Guest16962> please mind your work
<hyperair> ¬_¬
<hyperair> well you were being rather unspecific
<hyperair> so i was hoping for some stats
<Guest16962> anyone else please
<hyperair> mm sit and wait then
<hyperair> just don't spam everyone on channel again
<Guest16962> anybody there????
<hyperair> not that either
<hyperair> if you just lurk around someone will turn up
<Guest16962> this room is quite similar to OS - SHI_
<Guest16962> brrrrrrrrrr
<hyperair> there was activity 12 hours ago
<hyperair> i'm thinking you picked the time when everyone's asleep
<hyperair> besides me
<Guest16962> well hyper - you are actually a nice guy
<hyperair> thanks
<Guest16962> do you know why I am having that issue :) ?
<hyperair> i don't
<hyperair> partly because you haven't provided enough information
<gatton> maybe the usb dongle isn't well supported in Linux? I'm not very familiar with them sorry  :(
<Guest16962> but works fine in chrome os
<Guest16962> its also linux
<hyperair> maybe you could benchmark it like i mentioned
<hyperair> you know...
<hyperair> speedtest.net
<hyperair> that at least narrows down the problemspace a bit
<hyperair> there are three bits of information you can get from speedtest.net
<hyperair> latency, download speed, upload speed
<hyperair> if they all check out to the same figures as the other machines, then that's not the issue
<Guest16962> ok
<hyperair> after that there's dns resolution speed..
<hyperair> and... well..
<hyperair> what do you mean the internet is slow anyway?
<hyperair> do you mean that the animations on webpages are laggy? because that isn't the internet being slow
<hyperair> that's your machine not being able to render frames fast enough
<Guest16962> yes it always shows the "connected" status "lookup" and all
<Guest16962> but the page displays slow
<Guest16962> hyper I think its the DNS issue?
<Guest16962>  can you just provide some fix to it
<hyperair> are you sure?
<hyperair> did you try speedtest.net to rule those out?
<Guest16962> i think so, i think its got to do with the kernel too
<hyperair> dns doesn't have anything to do with the kernel
<Guest16962> I will update the kernel version, I had this issue earlier
<hyperair> if it's a kernel issue, it'll show up in the speedtest.net tests
<Guest16962> I was unable to resolve the dns issue
<Guest16962> is it
<hyperair> yep
<Guest16962> ok i will check that
<hyperair> those typically show up as slow transfer speeds or very long ping
<Guest16962> by da way, how can I contact you later
<Guest16962> ??
<Guest16962> can I find you here tomorrow
<Guest16962> ?
<hyperair> maybe
<hyperair> well
<Guest16962> :(
<hyperair> probably
<Guest16962> ok
<hyperair> just ping me when you turn up
<hyperair> just don't go mass-pinging people like you did earlier
<Guest16962> sure mate!! thanks
<Guest16962> :))
<Guest16962> sorry if I have been unfriendly, you have been really understanding
<Guest16962> have a nice day
<hyperair> np
<stormchaser3000> um
<stormchaser3000> hi
<stormchaser3000> i installed xfce
<stormchaser3000> and now i get what appears to be a parcialy yfailed xserver start or no greeter for the default display manager
<stormchaser3000> and how do i tell what my default display manager is?
<genii> Should be lightdm usually
<stormchaser3000> hmm
<stormchaser3000> when i start my computer i get a blank screen
<stormchaser3000> and have to use the ctrl + alt + f2
<stormchaser3000> thing to start the text based login
<stormchaser3000> and then start xfce4-session using the startx command
<ianorlin> stormchaser3000: sometimes restarting lightdm works to bring it up
<stormchaser3000> hmm
<ianorlin> you can do that with sudo service lightdm restart
<s_a_c_> Hey folks, can I get a bit of help? I updated my lubuntu server a few months ago and ever since then have had trouble with sound. Now, I can only get sound out of rhythmbox when the computer is restarted. If I wait till the screen suspends then try to play music, I get the following error: Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Unable to grab media player keys: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not p
<s_a_c_> rovided by any .service files
<s_a_c_> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<s_a_c_> Cannot connect to server request channel
<s_a_c_> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<s_a_c_> AL lib: alsa_open_playback: Could not open playback device 'default': No such file or directory
<s_a_c_> hello
#lubuntu 2015-01-24
<Dresk> So, along with upgrading from Mandriva 2011 and not changing any hardware except my video card, I now have the most bizarre issue with my mobo NIC just disabling randomly.  I have dmesg logs to show what's going on, and I'm stumped
<ianorlin> what is your nic on mobo ?
<Dresk> Let me get a nice Pastebin going
<Dresk> Isn't there a colloborative Pastebin site?
<Dresk> I thought I saw one before
<Unit193> Why would you need that?  And yeah, etherpad.  pad.ubuntu.com is one if you have an LP account.
<Dresk> I just like those things
<Dresk> http://pastebin.com/9x8u50kD - Here you go
<Dresk> Unit193: Did you notice the Pastebin link?  I do not wish to be pushy if you did
<Unit193> Dresk: Ah sorry.  That looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-trusty/+bug/1346828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1346828 in linux-lts-trusty (Ubuntu) "eth0 (e1000e): transmit queue 0 timed out" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Dresk> Is it with the e1000e network module?
<Unit193> There is a workaround to try.
<Dresk> Oh, yes it is
<Unit193> Same device, yep.
<Dresk> It's a bug under LTS?
<Dresk> I want to know what tso and gso are, those sound like hardware offloads which I want on
<Dresk> Yeah, TCP Seg offload and generic seg offload, reasons why we get these cards
<Dresk> That's going to hurt Mr. CPU
<Unit193> I'd think it's proper to poke #ubuntu-kernel with the bug to see what's up.
<Dresk> Yeah Importance : Undecided ?  That's one of the most popular Intel NICs
<Dresk> Well no response from them yet, but Undecided?  What the crap, they use the same driver in Intel's flagship Server NIC, the I350-T2
<Dresk> These NICs are like top of the line, support virtualization, but this dang kernel module makes 'em blow up
<Unit193> Dresk: You could try linux-image-generic-lts-utopic and the same with headers.
<Dresk> And now for the love of god it's only connecting at 100Mbps
<Dresk> [168886.370323] e1000e: eth1 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx
<Dresk> [168886.370433] e1000e 0000:02:00.0 eth1: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO
<Dresk> Why, dear lord, why, what is this module doing
<ianorlin> the sad thing is I have nothing else to plug into that does gigabit on my i1218 nic and only get 50 down and 5 up on internet
<Dresk> Unit193: What's a good, simple way to test 1000Mbps on your LAN?  Simple as can be
<Unit193> rsync to another computer on the LAN?
<Dresk> Using file transfer?
<Unit193> rsync is a command, and it can tell you at what speed it was going.   rsync -avhP lubuntu-15.04-amd64.iso zeta:  for example, and larger files would be better of course.
<Dresk> I must have defective lights on my NIC, this makes no sense
<Dresk> Unit193: Check this out, might need to download the fullr es version to read it all : https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5m3tV03NqXScFByX2ZDaGpZaTA/view?usp=sharing
 * ianorlin would care about transfer not the light
<Dresk> It makes no sense!
<Dresk> It's all ass backwards!
<Dresk> Gah!
<Dresk> And GIMP took 89% of my CPU via Xorg when I was adding that red text!
<Dresk> I swear I like Lubuntu but all it's been is problems!
<Dresk> I'm about to declare Linux 3.x the worst Kernel ever
<Dresk> But I'm getting dramatic and digressing
<Unit193> 1. Try a different kernel.  2. Change themes.
<Unit193> !info numix-gtk-theme
<ubottu> numix-gtk-theme (source: shimmer-themes): Numix GTK2 and GTK3 themes. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 44 kB, installed size 507 kB
<Dresk> I love Clearlooks though and I had no issues previously!
<dino> hello
<dino> hi hyper
<dino> u there
<Guest41104> any1 there?
<Unit193> Guest41104: Please don't ping specific people, just ask your question and anyone that is around and able to answer may.
<Guest41104> I just installed chrome via package installer but it is not listed anywhere under internet or software center
<Unit193> "Package installer"?  And Chrome, so where did you download the file from?
<Guest41104> firefox, i downloaded a .deb
<Unit193> From?
<Guest41104> chrome offical site
<Unit193> And, in that case, try  dpkg -L chrome
<Guest41104> it says no packages
<Guest41104> but package installer said installation complete
<Guest41104> ??
<Guest41104> init193?
<Guest41104> unit193?
<Guest41104> I just installed chrome via package installer but it is not listed anywhere under internet or software center
<Guest41104> I just installed chrome via package installer but it is not listed anywhere under internet or software center
<Unit193> Dude...
<Unit193> Guest41104: Perhaps you'd be better off in #ubuntu..
<Guest41104> ok
<dust> any suggestion how to configure a gamepad? to also find out which button has which number and so on?
<holstein> dust: i usually just try it in the game UI, if there is one.. but, i would look for any suggestions from/in general ubuntu. those will work with lubuntu
<dust> jstest-gtk
<dust> rejoystick
<holstein> !info jstest-gtk
<ubottu> jstest-gtk (source: jstest-gtk): joystick testing and configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1~git20140501-1 (utopic), package size 127 kB, installed size 469 kB (Only available for linux-any)
#lubuntu 2015-01-25
<Ahmuck> is there a way to tile windows?
<janolap1> Hi there, I'm trying to grab dv from my dv video camera. As far as I read, I need to enable raw1394 via modprob, but I can't do it : modprobe: FATAL: Module raw1394 not found.
<janolap1> Trying this question on #Ubuntu...
#lubuntu 2016-01-25
<buddhajuke> Anyone using uzbl in lubuntu? I am trying to disable scrollbars but instructions call for gtk theming. That doesn't apply to lubuntu, correct?
<NOOB> is anyone around
<NOOB> I have a few quesdtions about ssh on linux
<NOOB> they prolly seem silly
<NOOB> But i am a recovering windows user
<NOOB> and would like to learn the proper way to do a remore ssh session in linux
<NOOB> remote
<ianorlin> NOOB: are you talking about as a client and have a server ?
<NOOB> yep i am ianorlin
<ianorlin> or setting up the server say between your laptop and the desktop
<ianorlin> is the server already ssh setup or anything
<NOOB> i am sshing into a dedicated
<NOOB> yes it is
<NOOB> all works in putty
<NOOB> but you see
<NOOB> I have a handy cap
<NOOB> I learned all this in windows
<NOOB> so its all wrong for dingin linux
<NOOB> doing*
<ianorlin> ah so you will have hopefully have server setup to use keys
<NOOB> i am understanding i can add my key to my linux box
<ianorlin> then you need to use the ssh-keygen in a terminal can make you a key
<NOOB> already have
<ianorlin> yes that is what you need to do
<NOOB> its already all working and has for some time in windows
<ianorlin> that is really all there is too it
<NOOB> and also all working in linux, kinda
<NOOB> but
<NOOB> I have putty working
<ianorlin> what can't copy the file from your linux partition?
<ianorlin> oh there are rules on the permissons for your key
<NOOB> but i understand i can add the key to the ssh keyring
<NOOB> noppe
<NOOB> but also how do i get a remot file browser in linux
<NOOB> and in windows there was pagent
<ianorlin> pcmanfm the  defualt file manager can do this over gvfs  and sftp
<ianorlin> and several others can
<NOOB> ok, how do?
<NOOB> and what is linux pagent tool
<ianorlin> you need to add your key into the server
<NOOB> ?
<ianorlin> and then in the file manager open a new tab and type sftp://yourseverhere.me/
<ianorlin> it will ask for your key and you have remote file browsing in the defualt file manager
<NOOB> how add my keyfile to server?
<ianorlin> which is awesome
<ianorlin> copy it to the windows manchine and then transfer it
<NOOB> wait
<NOOB> nope i am not drunk
<ianorlin> or upload to launchpad and then ssh in and run ssh-import-id in launchpad
<ianorlin> but you need an ssh for that
<NOOB> lol i think i see.  let me try this
<ianorlin> having someone externally being able to upload keys like that is horrible for security
<ianorlin> which works on windows
<NOOB>  i have the key local on the machine
<ianorlin> yes you need it on the machine you have access to put on your server
<NOOB> um
<NOOB> ok so i am in pcmanFM
<NOOB> and i am connection to server
<NOOB> what is path?
<ianorlin> the path is the path to your server
<NOOB> its an ip address
<ianorlin> that works as well
<NOOB> in the host spot
<NOOB> ok so it id not ask for my key
<NOOB> try 2
<ianorlin> NOOB: did you add to keyring ?
<NOOB> nope
<NOOB> how do
<ianorlin> it is probably asking to use the key putty uses under the hood
<ianorlin> I only learned ssh after switching to linux
<NOOB> i understand that it should have but it didnt
<ianorlin> ok so did it offer to input a user password
<NOOB> nope
<NOOB> connection refused
<NOOB> cause i think server no allow non key login
<NOOB> ok so is "keyring" lie pagent on windows?
<ianorlin> NOOB: The easy way to do this is to get the key on a machine you have access on
<NOOB> like*
<ianorlin> I don't know what pagent is on windows
<NOOB> it is there
<NOOB> i have the key fille right here
<ianorlin> then on the windows machine transfer the file
<NOOB> wait
<NOOB> i already have putty working
<NOOB> on the linux box
<ianorlin> I don't use putty
<NOOB> but putty lets me cheat by just telling it where the key file is
<NOOB> so how do i add the keyfile to this linux client
<NOOB> so i can remote file manage in filemanager
<ianorlin> Making different keys for each machine is best practice unless say they were both desktop in your house
<NOOB> I am on a linux laptop
<NOOB> and i want to connect to my dedicated on the net
<NOOB> it is already working in putty
<NOOB> but that is not the proper linux way
<NOOB> I need to add, i think, my key to the 'keyring' whatever that is
<NOOB> so it will know when to use that keyfile when i try and connect to my dedicated
<NOOB> does that make sense
<ianorlin> if say you left your laptop somewhere you can remove the key having accesss to ssh and not make a crisis by ending up removing the putty key as well
<NOOB> i dont understand that
<NOOB> oh
<NOOB> you are saying make a second key
<NOOB> oh i see
<NOOB> one key per maching
<NOOB> ok that is great
<NOOB> but the machine will be lubuntu soon
<NOOB> and i wll add a new key for it
<ianorlin> which machine
<NOOB> i have a wndows laptop and a linux laptop
<NOOB> putty works for both of them
<NOOB> ok so let me stop and back up
<ianorlin> you can install putty in lubuntu if you really wanted to I think
<ianorlin> but you need to install it from net
<NOOB> how do i add this ssh key to this laptop so that ssh stuff works connection to my dedicated
<NOOB> connecting*
<ianorlin> you need to transfer to a machine that has access
<ianorlin> and then transfer the key over
<ianorlin> I should say the public key
<NOOB> i am saying i already have the ey local to that machine
<NOOB> to this machine
<ianorlin> you need it in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys if you are sshing into a user
<NOOB> i have the key file here, it is just not installed
<ianorlin> or add it to that with ssh-add
<ianorlin> thanks for clarifying
<NOOB> so i need to make a "authorized_keys" dir in .ssh ?
<NOOB> ok so my key is in wrong format
<NOOB> lol
<NOOB> ok id added
<NOOB> how use it now ianorlin
<NOOB> lol so easy
<NOOB> LOLOLOL
<NOOB> ok so how do i get better permissions support
<NOOB> so i san see the perms on the remote machine better
<NOOB> thanks ianorlin
<LocutusOfBorg> hi folks, did anybody had a change to look at libsdl2 sync I did for xenial?
<alstown> Hello, I have an issue with my wired Internet connection, I'm not using a router and I'm using DHCP so all settings should be automatic. I just built a new computer and installed Windows 8.1. The internet worked fine and I ran all my updates and installed all the latest drivers. Then I installed Lubuntu 15.10 alongside windows. After installing Lubuntu the Auto ethernet would not connect in Ubuntu. In Windows I tried reinstalling the drivers, disabling the car
<alstown> Because I had this issue twice I ran ipconfig /all while the Internet worked in Windows, so I do have that output if it would help. I can also do it now while it's not working if that would help also
<alstown> Sorry I accidentally dc'd if someone said something since I posted a few seconds ago
<hateball> alstown: that's an issue with windows not releasing the lease when you shutdown
<hateball> well it's more of an issue with how your ISP has their shit configured
<alstown> okay
<alstown> thanks, that's more of an answer than i've had so far :) at least i know, are there any workarounds?
<hateball> alstown: you could try going in windows and doing "ipconfig /release" then boot linux and see if it plays nice
<hateball> I am not sure networkmanager returns the lease by default either, so you might need to make something similar for going linux to windows
<hateball> in the case of linux it is at least scriptable
<hateball> anyhow, try it manually first
<alstown> sorry, i'm a bit confused right now i'm on lubuntu and windows won't connect. so i would need to do the equivalent of "ipconfig /release" in linux? as a side note, i did try that while i could connect in windows and not ubuntu, but that did not help.
<alstown> for ubuntu i would need to run "sudo dhclient -r"?
<alstown> and then "sudo dhclient"?
<alstown> i'll try brb
<alstown> hateball: i ran "sudo dhclient -r" in ubuntu but could not connect in windows, would manually inputting the network settings i'm assigned while in ubuntu into the network settings in windows allow me to connect there? i don't use windows much. i mainly use vm's in ubuntu, but when i do use windows i need the internet, so a manual solution like that is alright for me.
<alstown> by "there" i mean in windows
<hateball> alstown: well the problem is how your ISP handles dhcp requests. a painless solution would be to get a router
<hateball> alstown: I'm not sure it'd work entering static, but you can of course try. The lease is set to your MAC so it should work I suppose
<hateball> alstown: but then you'd need to re-do it should the leased IP change
<hateball> alstown: I also don't see why your Windows VMs couldnt use the internet
<alstown> hateball: they could, i only use them through ubuntu for work, i don't use vm's  in windows. I just use it to play some games :) every once in awhile so a one-off solution should be alright since i don't need to do it that much.
<hateball> alstown: There's many native games these days you know. Also there is Wine
<hateball> anyhow, you wont break anything by trying static network settings
<alstown> hateball: to be specific it's just league of legends and the graphics through wine are not very good. I think this will be the last time i drop $100 on windows though.
<hateball> alstown: I see
<hateball> I game exlusively on native games myself
<hateball> Voting with the wallet and all that
<alstown> hateball: yea, thanks for your help anyways. i don't know much about networking and i suspected it was my isp and the dhcp but wasn't sure. i'm glad for the confirmation though.
<alstown> hateball: league is free! ;)
<hateball> alstown: it's terribly annoying when they do stupid shit like that, or only offer one lease per network port per 24H or some such
<hateball> if your network card dies or you switch computer or whatever....
<hateball> So, I suggest you get a router :p
<hateball> obviously you will have the same problem if the router dies... would need to spoof mac on your computer to be able to get internet
<hateball> alstown: maybe communicating with your ISP could help as well, sometimes there are even competent people working in such places
<alstown> hateball: i know, it is stupid lol, yea i think i'll have to. i really appreciate your help. right, well i haven't had to much issues with that and my lease is 8 hours. so not to bad
<alstown> hateball: i'm in latvia and the language barrier is kind of a problem some times :)
<hateball> alstown: I think we're doing just fine, no?
<alstown> hateball: but i'm getting 100Mb/s for $15/month, well i'm not latvian and don't speak much latvian :p
<hateball> oh!
<hateball> :D
<alstown> hateball: alright, well i'm going to try to do this manually and see if that'll work. ttyl!
<hateball> alstown: good luck
<alstown> hateball: thanks
<Guest> hi
<Guest> Someoen talk here to day ?
<Guest> Can i install lubuntu witout internet and not doenloading the files ?
<Guest> downloading
<damascene> Guest, suer, get the live image. but many things depends on internet these days like updates and installing new softwares
<Guest> Wifi dont working before i finnish the instalation.
<Guest> Will lubuntu extras replace the missing files ?
<Guest> Or where can i find them ?
<wxl> you don't need internet with the live cd installation
<Guest> I am using a usb memory.
<Guest> it shud be the same i think.
<wxl> yep, just use the live cd and you're good
<Guest> When i installing it use to download some files. What files will missing when i dont use internet ?
<wxl> Guest: updates. not necessary for the installation. when you get connected to the internet, they're easy to get with a regular update.
<Guest> The updates dont contains flash player.
<wxl> what is your reason for beliving that, Guest ?
<wxl> flashplugin-installer/downloader is available from precise to xenial
<Guest> I saw it when i check the details. no flash player. i am not sure the updates will replace all stuff.
<Guest> Maybe some codecs i dont know.
<wxl> Guest: if you don't have it installed, you can install it later when you have internet
<wxl> !flash | guestr
<ubottu> guestr: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Guest> Yes. but install what ? the updates is only the ordernary i beleve.
<wxl> Guest: see above link
<Guest> I am not interesting in the complicated terminal.
<wxl> Guest: apparently you didn't read the instructions because that response is not applicable
<Guest> I understand.
<Guest> I ask in the first place about the extras.
<Guest> Will it replace all the missing files it not download when installing ?
<wxl> as you'll notice extras is only relevant to (a) firefox and (b) i386 version
<Guest> You meen 32 bit.
<wxl> Guest: you will get the version of ubuntu that existed at the time of release. when you are connected to the internet again and you update, you will get all the different updates that have happened since but you will not get any extra packages that aren't installed. that doesn't make sense
<wxl> Guest: i386 = 32-bit
<Guest> I dont know what more files or what ever it donloads when i install. Some propearity software, flash player.. but what more ?
<wxl> Guest: flash is not installed by default
<damascene> wxl, is it included with the default Linux mint?
<Guest> Something will missing when i install without internet. I dont only talk about flash player.
<wxl> Guest: generally the way people deal with the problem of missing codecs on ALL OPERATING SYSTEMS is they try to access a resource without the codec and it tells them they need it, so they get it
<wxl> damascene: this is not mint
<wxl> Guest: then when you have internet you'll have to work to get every single codec and browser extension that could possibly exist?
<wxl> damascene: because of license restrictions on this program's distribution, Ubuntu cannot include Flash automatically. on the other hand, mint is a freedom-hater. :)
<wxl> Guest: what i can tell you is that in terms of audio/video codecs, if you get vlc, it can play anything you throw at it.
<damascene> wxl, sure but I think that will answer his question as he wants codecs and all the extra directly after setup. I'm not trying to advertise any thing here
<wxl> Guest: silverlight, in general, does not work in linux. microsoft deprecated it but there are still people using it on the internet for some odd reason
<wxl> damascene: yes but there's no list of codecs and extensions out there. his/your guess is as good as mine
<Guest> What is Lubuntu downloading when installing with internet ? That is what i need to install after.
<wxl> Guest: generally, updates.
<Guest> You mean the updates fix all the missing files ?
<wxl> Guest: let's say there is package a, b, and c. package a and b are installed by default. c is not. when you connect to the internet, it will update a and b. it will not install c. that makes no sense
<wxl> Guest: what version do you have?
<Guest> I dont ask for what make sense or not.
<Guest> 14.04.3
<Guest> I get some error messages.
<Guest> Because i installed without internet.
<Guest> But i think you tell me the updates fix everything.
<damascene> Guest, what is your next choice if yo find out that you will still have missing files if you download Lubuntu?
<wxl> well you didn't say that!
<wxl> what are these error messages????
<Guest> I install the updates very first.
<Guest> And it also ask for some language downloads.
<Guest> I dont remember the messages.  It was two when i start up. I think it is similar to the messages you get when you chnage to guest account. Maybe ignore them.
<wxl> Guest: i don't think it's wise to assume your errors are unrelated
<Guest> I think the same.
<Guest> I beleve the updates and restricted extras will fix it all if i install without internet.
<wxl> Guest: here's what you get installed http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/platform.trusty/desktop-common http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/platform.trusty/minimal http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds
<Guest> As you try to tell me.
<wxl> oops last one should be http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/lubuntu.trusty/desktop
<Guest> It is to much to understand at the moment.
<Guest> I dont understand all.. I just have to hope it will be ok without internet.
<Guest> I dont understand why it will not connect when i installing.
<jilocasin0> afternoon everyone
<jilocasin0> quick question for anyone in the know....  Running lubuntu under 15.10 and have the 'panel' (large bar housing menus, taskbar, clock etc.) across the top of the screen.  If I'm not careful, I lose the title bar of my open windows _under_ the panel.  How do I make it so that I can't do that?
<krytarik> jilocasin0: Is the option "Reserve space..." enabled in the panel's settings?
<jilocasin0> krytarik: yes, Properties: Make window managers treat the panel as dock and Reserve space, and not covered by maximized windows but checked.
<krytarik> jilocasin0: Multiple monitors perhaps?
<jilocasin0> krytarik: yes, two, panel only acrosss main monitor.
<krytarik> LP bug 1476791.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1476791 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "lxpanel reserves space on wrong monitor in mutlimonitor setup with maximized windows." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1476791
<jilocasin0> it isn't even maximized windows.  Any window can have it's title slide up under the panel if you aren't very careful.
<krytarik> Sure.
<jilocasin0> grab a random window, move it to the top, scrunch your face as you can't get it back (the title bar is _under_ the panel). :(
<jilocasin0> most desktops won't let you do that.
<krytarik> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:Questions#A_window.27s_top_title_bar_is_under_the_panel_so_I_can.27t_reach_it.2C_but_I_would_like_to_move.2Fclose.2Fminimize.2Fetc_the_window.
<jilocasin0> krytarik: good to hear there's a way (ALT) to get it back, bad to hear that it happens at all.
<jilocasin0> well thanks for everything
<jilocasin0> byt now
<NOOB> high.  how do i update VLC to 2.2.1 in lxle.  can i just add a ppa?
<Unit193> NOOB: LXLE is a deriv of Lubuntu, it isn't Lubuntu.  You have to seek support from their support methods (forums, #lxle, or whatever else they have.)
<Unit193> And, as far as VLC, yeah it isn't in backports so no supported way to get it in 14.04, just PPAs.
#lubuntu 2016-01-26
<EffectCause> hi there
<ianorlin> hi EffectCause any way I can help?
<EffectCause> Yeah, I'm trying to get my computer to run faster
<EffectCause> I installed lubuntu on this old thinkpad edge
<EffectCause> it's running okay, but wanted to know if there's anything i can do to make it faster
<ianorlin> what are the specs of it
<EffectCause> i have f.lux on. do you think it significantly slows it down?
<EffectCause> i have no idea mate, i'm not great with computers xD
<EffectCause> sorry
<ianorlin> I have not used it that much I don't think flux would slow down that much unless you were doing graphically intensive stuff
<EffectCause> i'm redditing and using canva.com
<wxl> canva might be hogging up all your resources
<wxl> i'd maximize your ram
<ianorlin> well web browsers keep using more and more ram
<EffectCause> where can i download more ram??
<wxl> well, it's really the webapps, ianorlin
<wxl> EffectCause: um, from the store. try newegg. XD
<EffectCause> i used to install ram via CDs but i prefer the modern digital downloads now
<EffectCause> i heard steam is going to start selling ram
<EffectCause> i can trade my tf2 keys for some
<wxl> i think you're confused about ram
<EffectCause> hat prices are going to go waaay up
<EffectCause> wxl, i can sell you some if you like
<EffectCause> ill email it to you
<wxl> EffectCause: nope.
<EffectCause> how many rams you want? 1? 2?
 * wxl starts walking towards the door
<EffectCause> i have a particular woolly one that i can throw in
<ianorlin> 193 rams?
<EffectCause> his name's stevbert
<EffectCause> https://angelsandcelestials.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/dall_sheep_ram_5301220475.jpg
<EffectCause> ianorlin, who do you think i am, king of rams?!
<EffectCause> jeez, people these days
<EffectCause> xD
<EffectCause> Anyway, being serious once again
<EffectCause> How can I maximize my ram?
<EffectCause> Canva is one of the only things I do on the computer so I'd like to continue using it
<EffectCause> Currently, it's a little slow, but not unusable.
<wxl> EffectCause: you can find out how much memory your computer can handle and then you can purchase the physical RAM and install it into your physical computer
<EffectCause> oh, i don't know if it's worth doing that
<EffectCause> just an old laptop
<EffectCause> i was wondering if there is anything free i could do
<EffectCause> software wise
<wxl> EffectCause: there's not a lot of services running around in the background that you would want to get rid of, no.
<wxl> EffectCause: just don't run anything else but your browser and limit your tabs as much as humanly possible.
<EffectCause> well, in that case
<ianorlin> how would inkscape run compared to canva in ram useage
<EffectCause> hm, not sure
<EffectCause> never tried inkscape
<wxl> probably a lot better
<EffectCause> is it software or browser?
<ianorlin> software
<wxl> anything web-based is generally hogging up a lot of resources
<ianorlin> in the repos
<wxl> which is the problem i have with the whole chromebook thing
<wxl> !info inkspace
<ubottu> Package inkspace does not exist in wily
<wxl> argh
<wxl> !info inkscape
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.91-5ubuntu2 (wily), package size 12604 kB, installed size 81712 kB
<EffectCause> ahh, that would be great
<EffectCause> i'm running the newest lts version currently
<wxl> in that case
<wxl> !info inkscape trusty
<EffectCause> i think 14.04, right?
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48.4-3ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 9440 kB, installed size 60648 kB
<ianorlin> yes
<wxl> tl;dr sudo apt -y install inkscape
<EffectCause> that's all i have to enter into terminal?
<wxl> inkscape does have a bit of a learning curve, though
<wxl> EffectCause: yeah or you could install it with synaptic or lubuntu software center or whatever. it's all the same
<EffectCause> by the way, what is the latest lts release?
<wxl> EffectCause: oh you might also try increasing your swap
<wxl> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ianorlin> 14.04
<wxl> next lts is xenial xerus 16.04 coming in april
<wxl> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<EffectCause> thanks
<EffectCause> how will i update it to 16.04?
<EffectCause> do i have to do complete reinstall or is there something i can just click to update?
<ianorlin> it will update lts to lts I think but backup first
<wxl> EffectCause: it should ask you when it's out. alternately you can use the do-release-upgrade command
<wxl> EffectCause: re-installs are not necessary
<wxl> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<EffectCause> where will it ask me?
<wxl> read links :)
<EffectCause> okay, thanks
<EffectCause> is there a way i can update all software on computer?
<EffectCause> firefox, system apps, inkscape
<EffectCause> rather than doing all individually
<EffectCause> oh, and theme from ravefinity
<wxl> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt -y upgrade
<EffectCause> that does everything?
<wxl> or if you want to live a little bit on the edge, you can use dist-upgrade but that will also remove packages that have been removed from the repos or dependencies
<wxl> which may not be preferable
<EffectCause> oh okay
<wxl> *I* prefer it, but the choice is yours
<EffectCause> i don't want to live on the edge at all
<wxl> I should have said "the edge" because there's nothing about LTS that's on the edge XD
<EffectCause> what's the benefit of dist-upgrade?
<wxl> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/81585/what-is-dist-upgrade-and-why-does-it-upgrade-more-than-upgrade
<EffectCause> so a regular upgrade through sudo apt-get update && sudo apt -y upgrade  keeps old packages?
<wxl> yep
<EffectCause> ah
<EffectCause> is there any software like ccleaner that i can use to clear old packages easily?
<EffectCause> i can see that that could end up bogging down computer
<ianorlin> EffectCause: it doesn't really it just uses disk space
<wxl> you can use sudo apt-get autoremove
<wxl> which will get rid of unneeded dependencies
<wxl> or sudo apt-get autoclean
<wxl> which will get rid of downloaded files that aren't necessary
<wxl> i usually update/dist-upgrade/autoremove/autoclean regularly. it's a little unnecessary, but it doesn't hurt, either.
<EffectCause> oh okay
<EffectCause> what's the latest version of firefox available for lubuntu? do you recommend the version it came with (20 something) or the latest?
<wxl> in general linux is pretty good about taking care of itself
<wxl> you mean the latest for trusty
<wxl> !info firefox trusty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 43.0.4+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 43529 kB, installed size 98558 kB
<ianorlin> dist-upgrade will get you latest stable for trusty
<ianorlin> or upgrade
<wxl> as you can see it's 43 something
<ianorlin> I usally update after installing
<wxl> you can see what you have with `apt-cache policy firefox | grep Installed`
<wxl> note you don't have to sudo apt-cache functions
<wxl> as far as browsers are concerned, i always recommend the absolute latest
<wxl> well, not absolute
<wxl> unstable is not good for everyone (though i tend to run on it, even at work)
<EffectCause> what's the difference between sudo apt-get update && sudo apt -y upgrade  and dist-upgrade?
<wxl> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<EffectCause> so dist-upgrade is better?
<wxl> i think so, but some people may be concerned that they might lose something
<EffectCause> what could you lose?
<wxl> if you do an upgrade and some package has removed a dependency, it will stay around, but dist-upgrade could get rid of it
<wxl> i have NEVER seen this to be an issue, but it's a better safe than sorry kind of thing
<wxl> read that askubuntu link i gave above for some more insight on the subject
<EffectCause> alright, cool
<EffectCause> thanks
<ianorlin> thing is I run dist-upgrade but don't -y so it asks me and I know enought to see what it is removing
<EffectCause> so, with lubuntu, will i ever have to do any ccleaner type thing?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> there's regular cron jobs that clean out the cruft
<EffectCause> it does it automatically?
<wxl> yep :)
<wxl> linux is a work of art :)
<EffectCause> woahh
<EffectCause> i'm so lost honestly
<EffectCause> i know nothing about computers
<EffectCause> hey, does anyone here do graphic design?
<EffectCause> ah
<EffectCause> anyway
<EffectCause> thanks so much everyone
<EffectCause> appreciate it
<wxl> np EffectCause
<wxl> have fun and enjoy the linux :)
<wxl> btw
<wxl> there's a resource to help train you in linux should you want to take the effort: linuxpadawan.net
<ianorlin> and then he left ...
<libben> Fresh install of Lubuntu 15.10 x86 version. Installed a couple of packages, set up wifi, not much else. That was this morning, now any option I pick to boot it results in near-immediate shutdown of the machine. What can I do to troubleshoot?
<libben> When I say near-immediate, I mean I click the option I want to boot from grub, it starts to load components, then winks out within seconds, not even getting me to the login manager.
<ianorlin> libben: this could be a graphics problem
<ianorlin> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<libben> ianorlin: I am attempting a reinstall. I will note if the problem persists after a fresh installation.l
<wfreeman> Hi all. I'm running Lubuntu on a laptop with a touchscreen. When I close the lid, the touchscreen doesn't turn off, so the computer registers all sorts of spurious touch events. Is there any way to trigger a script when the lid is closed/opened so I can disable and reenable the touchscreen? Is there some other way to fix this?
<wfreeman> And a second question: is there any command that forces the computer to reevaluate the window positions when the size of the virtual desktop changes (i.e. when an external monitor is disconnected)
<NOOB> Unit193: I added the vlc ppa from here https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/master-daily but I think i have a ppa config issue as i cannot see any version beyond 2.1.6
<NOOB> how do i see what ppa is controlling?  and override it to get the vlc master to be in control
<hateball> NOOB: apt-cache policy <package>
<NOOB> hateball: great
<NOOB> how i change that to use the one i want?
<NOOB> vlc:
<NOOB>   Installed: 2.1.6-0ubuntu14.04.1
<NOOB>   Candidate: 2.1.6-0ubuntu14.04.1
<NOOB>   Version table:
<NOOB>  *** 2.1.6-0ubuntu14.04.1 0
<NOOB>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/universe amd64 Packages
<NOOB> sorry
<NOOB> hateball: how do i force apt to use the ppa i want?
<PapaPattern> How can I change the keyboard language?
<PapaPattern> It's a UK keyboard but currently on American
<hateball> NOOB: are those the only ones listed or did you get cut off?
<hateball> !paste | NOOB
<ubottu> NOOB: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NOOB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14671526/  again sorry for the flood.  the fingers were faster than the brain hateball
<hateball> NOOB: that lists no PPA
<hateball> NOOB: how did you add the PPA? and did you apt-get update afterwards?
<NOOB> ya.  it is listed in synaptic
<NOOB> i added with the commands listed on https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/master-daily
<NOOB> hateball:
<hateball> NOOB: how about... "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<NOOB> yep yep
<NOOB> wait.  doing that now
<hateball> NOOB: and where it says "YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE" you put "trusty", right?
<NOOB> yaya.  if you set the drop dwn it changes it
<hateball> NOOB: did you use "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:videolan/master-daily" or did you edit sources manually?
<hateball> because it looks like it isnt picking it up as it should
<NOOB> i used sudo apt-add-repository hate.  and i see it in synaptic
<NOOB> doing the upgrade now
<NOOB> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<NOOB> hateball:
<hateball> :|
<tsimonq2> NOOB: Can we have the output of your sources.list and any file in your sources.list.d folder put into a pastebin? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<NOOB> how do i get that for you?
<tsimonq2> NOOB: oh wait, NVM, use sudo apt install vlc=VERSION
<tsimonq2> NOOB: that should install it from that PPA
<tsimonq2> NOOB: use the version you got from apt-cache policy
<tsimonq2> NOOB: for example, "sudo apt install vlc=2.1.6-0ubuntu14.04.1"
<tsimonq2> !info vlc trusty
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.6-0ubuntu14.04.1 (trusty), package size 1170 kB, installed size 3604 kB
<hateball> Problem is it's not showing anything newer
<tsimonq2> NOOB: that's the version in Trusty, and this is the one you are running. What's the PPA you are trying to add?
<tsimonq2> oh I see
<NOOB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14671567/
<tsimonq2> NOOB: do the following command, "sudo apt -y install pastebinit && ls -R /etc/apt/ | pastebinit"
<NOOB> https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/master-daily  is what i added
<tsimonq2> NOOB: also, do sudo apt install PACKAGE=VERSION, not just sudo apt install VERSION
<tsimonq2> NOOB: and I need the output URL from that command
<NOOB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14671576/
<NOOB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14671589/
<NOOB> tsimonq2:
<tsimonq2> NOOB: I see, one sec
<hateball> heh, both a stable and daily ppa for vlc
<tsimonq2> NOOB: now I need, "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/videolan* | pastebinit"
<NOOB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14671593/
<NOOB> um http://paste.ubuntu.com/14671576/ shows line 96-99 two different sources
<NOOB> shold i remove stable
<tsimonq2> NOOB: now please do, "sudo apt update | pastebinit && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit", this should produce 2 URLs, I need them both
<NOOB> tsimonq2: WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts.  and its doing a thing.  one sec
<tsimonq2> NOOB: that's normal and doesn't affect anything
<NOOB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14671604/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/14671605/
<NOOB> tsimonq2:
<tsimonq2> ic
<teward> FYI that PPA won't work
<teward> it has build failures
<teward> https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/master-daily/+packages
<teward> so you won't be getting that version because there's none published because it failed to build
<tsimonq2> teward: I JUST spotted that, thanks for confirming teward :)
<NOOB> lol
<tsimonq2> NOOB: so you will just have to wait until the builds succeed, I'll look into why it isn't building and report it to someone
<NOOB> wahoo
<NOOB> um
<NOOB> is there a source for 2.1.2
<NOOB> um i ment 2.2.1
<NOOB> can that ppa give last good build?
<teward> NOOB: when a new version is uploaded, as I understand it, it supersedes the old version which gets remove
<tsimonq2> N let me look into that quick...
<teward> d
<teward> so i don't believe so because it'd show up in apt-cache policy
<tsimonq2> yeah
<NOOB> can i force last good build?
<NOOB> cause once i get it then it will auto update at some point
<tsimonq2> NOOB: is this essential? if not, it is best to wait
<NOOB> its a computer.  nothing is essential
<NOOB> I was asking to learn
<tsimonq2> okay
<NOOB> Also i think you all for your time
<NOOB> thank*
<tsimonq2> NOOB: stick around and I'll let you know about the build'
<NOOB> WAHOO!
<tsimonq2> so here is the build log, what I will be looking into: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/220948944/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.vlc_3.0.0~~git20151011+r62044+34+35~ubuntu14.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<NOOB> i have a question  what does this mean "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 09589874801DF724W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 09589874801DF724"
<NOOB> do we all get that error
<tsimonq2> NOOB: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13065/how-do-i-fix-the-gpg-error-no-pubkey
<tsimonq2> NOOB: look at the SECOND answer
<oskar> PLEASE HELP
<tsimonq2> NOOB: at this point the failure is up to the Videolan team, they need to be the ones to fix it as I don't have access to the PPA
<tsimonq2> !help | oskar
<ubottu> oskar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tsimonq2> oskar: and please don't shout :)
<oskar> All the text on as NM All the text on my entire laptop has gone crazy
<oskar> On my entire laptop
<tsimonq2> oskar: you try restarting?
<oskar> I don't want it too happen again
<oskar> I'll restart now
<NOOB> it will never happen again if you don't turn it on
<tsimonq2> ^ :D
<oskar> https://imgur.com/a/KSEyI
<oskar> Here's pics
<oskar> ??
<NOOB> tsimonq2: that fixed that gpg error.  thanks
<damascene> tsimonq2, do you know what is the plugin used for your bot to direct question to some user using the pipe?
<tsimonq2> damascene: which bot? I have multiple on Github :D
<oskar> https://imgur.com/a/KSEyI
<tsimonq2> damascene: and a question about my bot can go to ##tsimonq2 :)
<tsimonq2> oskar: to be completely honest, I think it's a graphics card issue. I have this same problem and I have never found out how to fix it...really sorry
<damascene> !help |damascene
<ubottu> damascene, please see my private message
<fontman> hey there
<fontman> how do i install fonts to lubuntu?
<fontman> i have the .ttf files
<NOOB> fontman:  will you let me know if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2027331  ?
<fontman> alt+f2 doesnt do anything for me
<damascene> some people says you just put it in .fonts in you home?
<fontman> in home folder?
<damascene> yes in .fonts
<fontman> where's .fonts?
<fontman> do i have to make the folder?
<damascene> from GUI right click on an empty space and create new folder. or you you can do this command in terminal: mkdir ~/.fonts
<fontman> what next? :)
<NOOB> idrop you fonts there?
<damascene> try to run any software that shows up the fonts available?
<fontman> wait, it worked!
<fontman> thank you so much!
<damascene> glad to hear that
<fontman> Sweeeet
<NOOB> yes i am
<NOOB> tsimonq2: i have a question about https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/master-daily/+builds?build_state=built
<tsimonq2> NOOB: but not trusty :)
<NOOB> it seems there are no successful ubuntu 14 builds
<NOOB> lol ya
<NOOB> so, it waiting useless
<NOOB> is*
<tsimonq2> NOOB: the version scheme goes, 14.04, 14.10, 15.04, 15.10, 16.04, 16.10, etc.
<tsimonq2> well unless you contact the videolan team
<NOOB> derp
<Amigo> Hey everyone!
<Amigo> I'm trying to install flash player
<redwolf> hello TuAmigo
<UnAmigo> Hello, my friend!
<UnAmigo> How can I install flash player?
<redwolf> open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree"
<teward> redwolf: thought that needed Chrome to work?
<redwolf> yes for embedded videos not converted to HTML5 (it may depends on sites)
<redwolf> what version do you use?
<UnAmigo> Will installing flash player slow down my computer?
<UnAmigo> trusty
<UnAmigo> lts
<redwolf> for older versions you can use "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<teward> UnAmigo: installing it won't slow down your system, but running Flash content on webpages, etc. may slow down your system
<redwolf> or easier, open the Lubuntu Software Center and look for "flash" :)
<UnAmigo> It's right there!
<UnAmigo> Sorry, I should have checked before asking you
<redwolf> perfect! :D
<redwolf> don't worry, and ask whatever you need :)
<NOOB> tsimonq2: I ccontacted an admin on the videolan team.  they seem to think its a ubuntu multimedia team issue
<NOOB> do you have any thoughts for me
<UnAmigo> you're great, dude
<NOOB> i know.  but thanks....
<UnAmigo> is NOOB a bot?
<NOOB> i got the body of a bot.  Hard and steely
<MeatHammer> where are xpad's notes kept and can I just file transfer them to a new user / debian?
<redwolf> MeatHammer, notes are stored in ~/.config/xpad folder
<redwolf> MeatHammer, after restoring your Home folder, open a new Note. Now, right click on the new Note, then click on Notes > Show All. It should retrieve all of your Notes.
<MeatHammer> ty redwolf
<redwolf> you're welcome :)
<MeatHammer> redwolf: can I load differebt sets of notes this way? by moving and replacing these files? I'm basically trying to merge several different xpad notes into one..?
<redwolf> actually you can, but you'll have to do it manually
<redwolf> as they're not encoded or something, just plain text stored in files
<redwolf> not a very complicated app :)
<redwolf> nor databases either
<MeatHammer> kk so I load these different sets of files and cut and paste them back in using an intermediary like leafpad or something? or just keep them in the copy buffer?
<redwolf> theorically... yes. copy and paste should work.
<redwolf> but I never tried that :D
<LocutusOfBorg> NOOB, let me see your issue
<redwolf> sorry, LocutusOfBorg?
<LocutusOfBorg> vlc
<NOOB> LocutusOfBorg:  https://code.launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/master-daily/+packages the builds fail.  i added the PPA and get no joy
<LocutusOfBorg> I know
<LocutusOfBorg> I already know
<NOOB> oh, you weere tell me you are looking at it.  i misunderstood, and thought you were asking to see it again.
<LocutusOfBorg> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/01/26/%23lubuntu.html
<LocutusOfBorg> I read everything
<LocutusOfBorg> $somebody told me there was a vlc issue :)
<NOOB> I want to know how to read everything...
<LocutusOfBorg> "I just read everything"
<LocutusOfBorg> that was the meaning
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<NOOB> I intended to make humor on the idea of reading everything.  no offence intended
<LocutusOfBorg> lol :)
<NOOB> please dont borg-i-fy me
<NOOB> does this help ?
<NOOB> https://lintian.debian.org/maintainer/pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org.html#vlc
<NOOB> no it does not i think
<NOOB> LocutusOfBorg: any updates?  or hope?  leave me with hope.....
<LocutusOfBorg> NOOB, I'm rebuilding ffmpeg with a special backport to trusty
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+build/8898717
<LocutusOfBorg> if the build goes fine, I'll try to rebuild vlc on top of it
<LocutusOfBorg> and then test it
<LocutusOfBorg> it will take a while
<NOOB> I will wait for you for the rest of my life
<LocutusOfBorg> I had to rebuild two dependencies in my ppa, to avoid breaking the official master-daily one
<NOOB> but we both agree that getting the officcial ppa working is better right?
<LocutusOfBorg> if I can get the private one sure
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't like to upload stuff in a commonly used ppa without testing
<LocutusOfBorg> hi, seems that you have to upgrade from trusty to vivid or somewhat newer to have vlc
<LocutusOfBorg> NOOB, I can't backport new packages because of a libgnutls transition
<LocutusOfBorg> sorry
<LocutusOfBorg> you migjt want to use vlc 2.2.0 from here https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/stable-daily/+packages
<NOOB> i should prolly just run lubuntu 15
<NOOB> LocutusOfBorg: are you saying that it can never be backported?  and 3.0 will be impossible too?
<LocutusOfBorg> exactly
<LocutusOfBorg> I might try to wrkaround the libgnutls28 problem, but it might be painful and not worth the effort
<NOOB> i hate reformatting
<NOOB> thank you very much LocutusOfBorg .  still the 3.0 ppa is broken.
<LocutusOfBorg> I deleted the package from there
#lubuntu 2016-01-27
<ruru> Hi, I want to change something in the UPower configuration files that are supposed to be in /org/freedesktop/UPower, but there is no directory /org. But X.org is installed (1.1.1)?
<ruru> *1.15.1
<krytarik> ruru: That's a D-Bus object path, rather than a file system one: http://upower.freedesktop.org/docs/UPower.html - and X.Org isn't related to that at all.
<OnTheRoadAgain> Hey there!
<Roadtripper> Hey there! Is there a way that I can make my wallpaper change to a different picture from /r/earthporn every hour or day?
<redwolf> Roadtripper, the only solution is using a wallpaper changer
<redwolf> I recommend you to use Wallc, it's in the repository and fully compatible with Lubuntu
<redwolf> *sorry, Walch
<Roadtripper> So I'd have to download a bunch of images, put them in a folder, and use them?
<Roadtripper> Hmm
<Roadtripper> I got an error
<Roadtripper> Are there any screenshot applications for Linux, like lightshot?
<Roadtripper> TheSchaf Howdy
<redwolf> you should have scrot installed in Lubuntu, anyway there're plenty screenshooters
<Roadtripper> Are there any that give you a link instantly to share online?
<redwolf> yes, shutter can do that
<redwolf> and screencloud used to work fine, uploading to imgur and more using plugins, but its development is discontinued
<redwolf> here's a list: https://askubuntu.com/questions/6558/what-screenshot-tools-are-available
<Roadtripper> Installing Shutter
<redwolf> :)
<redwolf> oh and yes, Wallch can use a folder source to pick up some images from it
<Roadtripper> Thank you so much
<Roadtripper> You are all so kind
<redwolf> you're welcome :)
<Roadtripper> Why do you do this? :)
<redwolf> well, I don't know, some helped me a few times, I think people deserves care
<redwolf> we have to help each other
<Roadtripper> Wow
<Roadtripper> What is your job?
<redwolf> I'm a graphic designer
<redwolf> that's why I'm taking care of the graphic "issues" of Lubuntu, and helping about desktop things
<Roadtripper> Woooaah
<Roadtripper> I kind of want to be a graphic designer
<Roadtripper> I've always liked it
<Roadtripper> Especially vexilollogy
<redwolf> looks nice! symbols are always fascinating
<Roadtripper> Yes, I'm a big fan of the Noun Project
<redwolf> O.o I don't know that one
<Roadtripper> Check it out
<Roadtripper> thenounproject.com
<Roadtripper> They're basically a collection of icons and symbols. Their philosophy is that symbols can be understood by anyone, thus they are creating a universal language.
<redwolf> oh yes, I saw that site once
<Roadtripper> May I see some of your graphic design work?
<redwolf> you're already doing it, if you're using Lubuntu ;)
<redwolf> icons, wallpapers, bitmaps everywhere, toolbars...
<redwolf> the whole UI
<Roadtripper> No freaking way!
<Roadtripper> Wow
<redwolf> yup
<redwolf> Lubuntu Artwork Team
<Roadtripper> I use Radiance by ravefinity, though... ;(
<redwolf> it's okay. there're lots of nice icon sets out there! :D
<Roadtripper> That's really cool though, man
<Roadtripper> What other stuff have you designed? Do you have a website?
<redwolf> lately, I'm mainly focused on Lubuntu, and some paper print works in my town
<Roadtripper> Sweet
<Roadtripper> Do you use lubuntu?
<redwolf> yes
<redwolf> but I need to have plenty environments, to test the icons and themes everywhere
<Roadtripper> Awesome
<Roadtripper> I just wish I could get this thing to run a bit better
<redwolf> if you need more help with apps or the environment itself, just ask :)
<redwolf> we also have some groups in FB and other networks: http://lubuntu.me/social/
<Roadtripper> I don't have any social media, I'm afraid xD
<Roadtripper> I'm very anti-technology, honestly
<redwolf> it's ok :)
<Roadtripper> Although, I am an avid redditor...
<redwolf> but you can still read Twitter. we have Reddit too
<Roadtripper> I like websites that don't require a bunch of information to sign up
<redwolf> me neither
<Roadtripper> We need afree, open, anonymous internet
<redwolf> that will be difficult dealing with cookies, personalised weather and maps, and other dedicated stuff
<Roadtripper> package dependecies cannot be resolved
<redwolf> installing what?
<Roadtripper> brb
<redwolf> sure
<redwolf> brb
<Roadtripper> Hi again!
<Roadtripper> Sorry about that
<Roadtripper> Had to reboot
<Roadtripper> redwolf ?
<Roadtripper> I tried to install wallch via terminal but I got this http://imgur.com/BiTMvTI
<redwolf> back!
<redwolf> Roadtripper, what version of Lubuntu do you use?
<Roadtripper> 14.04 lts
<redwolf> then please, add this PPA: ppa:wallch/3+
<redwolf> sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:wallch/3+
<peaceful> Hi, is there a way to make windows to snap in half of screen while dragging?
<Roadtripper> Do I type that command before or after?
<redwolf> first that "sudo..." command
<redwolf> then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wallch"
<Roadtripper> What does this do?  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wallch"
<redwolf> peaceful, you are looking for the aerosnap feature. try this: http://lubuntu.me/tips-tricks/
<redwolf> Roadtripper, it refreshes your repositories database (needed after adding an external repo) and install the app
<peaceful> redwolf, hey does lubuntu have new webpage? looks nice
<redwolf> yes. and thanks!
<redwolf> :D
<redwolf> it's actually the old blog revamped
<Roadtripper> Wow, new lubuntu site looks amazing
<redwolf> thank you :)
<peaceful> redwolf, did you make it?
<Roadtripper> redwolf Do you recommend lts or regular?
<redwolf> peaceful, yes :)
<redwolf> Roadtripper, I always recommend LTS
<peaceful> redwolf, nice job :)
<redwolf> thank you so much! :D
<redwolf> there're lots of hours there
<Roadtripper> redwolf nice
<Roadtripper> It looks amazing dude
<Roadtripper> Really clean
<redwolf> that was the idea. uncluttered, clean and easy
<peaceful> redwolf, whats better opensnap or aerosnap?
<Roadtripper> redwolf What is lubuntu.net/
<redwolf> aerosnap works using keyboard and opensnap uses the mouse
<Roadtripper> redwolf I installed lubuntu from lubuntu.net, not lubuntu.me
<redwolf> Roadtripper, lubuntu.net is still the official site, but as we're focusing on the new site, the .net might be forgotten
<Roadtripper> redwolf ah, okay
<redwolf> anyway, both take the ISOs from the Ubuntu server
<Roadtripper> redwolf sorry to bother you, but what 3 commands do i have to enter in terminal to install wallch?
<peaceful> redwolf, oh so you are migrating to lubuntu.me now?
<redwolf> peaceful, yes
<peaceful> redwolf, lubuntu.me is better :)
<redwolf> Roadtripper, don't be sorry. these ones:
<redwolf> in one line in a terminal: "sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:wallch/3+ && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wallch"
<peaceful> cool
<peaceful> i have question about lxqt
<redwolf> :)
<redwolf> sure. shoot
<peaceful> When it will be avaible?
<redwolf> we hope it will be available in Lubuntu 16.10, fully operational
<peaceful> redwolf, ah ok
<redwolf> but we might have a ready-to-work PPA for 16.04
<peaceful> so what's better in lxqt? what window manager it uses?
<Roadtripper> What is lxqt?
<redwolf> you have more information here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt
<redwolf> but it's VERY experimental
<peaceful> Roadtripper, it has apps based on qt framework
<Roadtripper> Is it better?
<peaceful> Roadtripper, i believe se
<peaceful> so
<redwolf> Roadtripper, Lubuntu now is based on LXDE, a GTK desktop. LXQt uses Qt and it's faster
<Roadtripper> Better in what way?
<Roadtripper> Ah
<peaceful> Roadtripper, spotify uses qt
<Roadtripper> So my computer will run better with it?
<redwolf> and more "modern", as the developments are going to that
<peaceful> Roadtripper, yes faster
<redwolf> yes
<Roadtripper> Will the new lts have it?
<peaceful> redwolf, so many apps are being reworked in qt ? :)
<redwolf> yes, Roadtripper
<redwolf> some are being ported, others will be new
<Roadtripper> When the new lts comes out, how do I update?
<redwolf> don't worry, your update manager will tell you. or you will be able to download the new ISO for a clean install
<Roadtripper> what do you mean clean install?
<Roadtripper> Will I have to redo everything, wipe the whole computer? D:
<redwolf> installing from a USB or CD, erasing your old system
<Roadtripper> Nooo
<redwolf> you won't lose anything if you partitioned your hard disk properly. we Linux users, usually, create a system partition and a home partition
<redwolf> so you can erase system without losing your data
<Roadtripper> I don't understand what that means
<peaceful> redwolf, i added opensnap PPA but unfourtunately i got error
<peaceful> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/lawl/opensnap/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<redwolf> peaceful, maybe the owner of that PPA removed that app
<redwolf> I note that to ask him and replace with a working link
<redwolf> I can't do much for now until I figure out what's happening
<peaceful> redwolf, okay
<Roadtripper> redwolf Will there be a way for me to update without changing anything?
<redwolf> Roadtripper, if you didn't make partitions, your hard disk in "in one piece". you'll lose everything if you do a clean install
<redwolf> so the only way is using the Update Manager. it'll inform you when it's available
<Roadtripper> I think it is in one piece
<Roadtripper> I don't know
<Roadtripper> Can I ask here when the time comes?
<redwolf> possibly it is
<redwolf> sorry? what time?
<Roadtripper> As in, when it comes out
<peaceful> redwolf, its seems ok, its not removed
<peaceful> https://launchpad.net/~lawl/+archive/ubuntu/opensnap
<redwolf> yes, but it's for (L)Ubuntu Raring only, an old version
<redwolf> I need to find a new one
<peaceful> redwolf, ah ok i see
<Roadtripper> redwolf I got this http://i.imgur.com/odALDYb.png when i entered the command
<redwolf> that's good for now :)
<peaceful> redwolf, i found out that super + arrows work by default in lubuntu :)
<redwolf> oh damn. I forgot! :D
<redwolf> http://lubuntu.me/tip-areosnap/
<redwolf> it's already implemented since 13.10
<redwolf> :D
<Roadtripper> redwolf did it work?
<redwolf> I think so. look in your graphics menu
<Roadtripper> Not there :(
<peaceful> redwolf, hehe :)
<peaceful> redwolf, how can i use this theme? Does openbox support gtk3? http://lubuntu.me/box-theme-0-58/
<redwolf> after the last command, what does it say?
<redwolf> peaceful, you have to add the Artwork PPA
<Roadtripper> 100% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::18)]^[[A^[[B
<Roadtripper> That'sthe last one
<redwolf> O.o odd
<redwolf> open the Lubuntu Software Center and look for it
<Roadtripper> I did, that's where I got the error
<Roadtripper> I'll show you
<redwolf> peaceful, instructions are here: http://lubuntu.me/downloads/#artwork
<peaceful> redwolf, yeah i found :) sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-art/daily
<redwolf> nice! :)
<peaceful> redwolf, really nice webpage
<redwolf> thank you :D
<peaceful> now with themes downloads, icons, im satisfied ;)
<redwolf> good! :D
<peaceful> redwolf, do you use lubuntu yoursel?
<redwolf> yes
<Roadtripper> http://imgur.com/9woDoMP
<redwolf> with that PPA, peaceful, you'll have the latest updates. so if I add an icon, you'll have it in a matter of hours
<Roadtripper> I got that, redwolf
<redwolf> that's very off, Roadtripper
<peaceful> redwolf, ok i see. but i didnt see any other ppa there :)
<peaceful> redwolf, but im fine with daily
<peaceful> i like all the latest stuff
<Roadtripper> :(
<redwolf> Roadtripper, please, tell me again you Lubuntu version
<Roadtripper> peaceful can you show me some screenshots from box theme 0.58? i may use it instead of radiance
<Roadtripper> redwolf LTS 14.04
<peaceful> Roadtripper, yep when i'll install it i'll share scrnshot
<redwolf> Roadtripper, let's clean what we did, one line in a terminal: "sudo add-apt-repository -y --remove ppa:wallch/3+ && sudo apt-get update"
<Roadtripper> peaceful thank you, friend
<Roadtripper> redwolf okay, doing that now
<redwolf> Wallch supports up to Lubuntu 14.04 LTS, this is its website: http://melloristudio.com/wallch/
<Roadtripper> redwolf yep
<Roadtripper> okay, did that redwolf
<Roadtripper> the command
<redwolf> okay. then it recommends just "sudo apt-get install wallch" because it's in the repositories
<redwolf> I'm testing it in one 14.04 machine now. and it works
<Roadtripper> i keep getting this command
<Roadtripper> http://i.imgur.com/wDuiXhUl.jpg
<Roadtripper> so i can't type anything else
<redwolf> no, it's the package manager doing things
<Roadtripper> oh okay
<Roadtripper> so just wait?
<teward> yep
<Roadtripper> okay, cool
<Roadtripper> i think firefox just got a new update for linux
<redwolf> yup
<Roadtripper> i'm installing new firefox now with software updater. what does "waiting for apt-get to exit" mean?
<redwolf> because you are doing things in the terminal ;)
<Roadtripper> ah
<Roadtripper> makes sense xD
<redwolf> once it finishes, the update manager will continue
<Roadtripper> it's still doing it
<peaceful> :)
<redwolf> sorry, I have to go now for a while
<peaceful> redwolf, ok God bless you brother :0
<redwolf> :)
<redwolf> I'm glad to help
<redwolf> brb
<Roadtripper> http://imgur.com/DAUPrrO redwolf still getting this
<peaceful> ok i installed box theme
<peaceful> I guess i need to logout and login back
<Roadtripper> probably yeah peaceful
<redwolf> before I leave, Roadtripper. it seems your server is having problems. change it: https://askubuntu.com/questions/104695/how-do-i-change-mirrors-in-ubuntu-server-from-regional-to-main
<redwolf> it says "download from". change to another closer to you
<Roadtripper> Wait, how do I do that?
<redwolf> open Software Sources
<Roadtripper> where is software sources?
<Roadtripper> is it "software & updates"?
<redwolf> menu preferences
<Roadtripper> okay found it
<Roadtripper> it's on usa right now
<Roadtripper> and i live in usa
<redwolf> there. yes, but you can choose one really close
<Roadtripper> do i click find best location?
<redwolf> ye
<redwolf> *yes
<Roadtripper> cogentco?
<Roadtripper> how do i know if it is safe?
<redwolf> all those mirrors are supervised by Ubuntu
<Roadtripper> ah
<Roadtripper> how come so many colleges run servers?
<redwolf> they have better computers :D
<Roadtripper> do they make money from it?
<redwolf> no
<Roadtripper> so why do they do it?
<redwolf> for the same reason I try to help people here :)
<Roadtripper> oh :D
<redwolf> don't you think we should't help each other more often?
<Roadtripper> I do
<Roadtripper> Definitely
<redwolf> :)
<redwolf> you already paid for your computer
<Roadtripper> In fact, I am reading "Altruism" by Matthieu Ricard at the moment :D
<redwolf> :)
<redwolf> we should act like Borgs! :D
<Roadtripper> Haha
<redwolf> we're a collective
<Roadtripper> Updating cache
<Roadtripper> What is your favorite subreddits?
<redwolf> I don't usually "go there", only for posting at Lubuntu's
<redwolf> but it has an amazing potential
<redwolf> I know that
<Roadtripper> Reddit is great
<Roadtripper> I love writingprompts
<redwolf> I'm sorry, but I really have to go for a while
<redwolf> see you later, guys
<Roadtripper> Okay, goodbye
<Roadtripper> Wait one more thing
<redwolf> ...and gurrrrls
<redwolf> yes? :D
<Roadtripper> What command should I type
<Roadtripper> When I update the mirror
<Roadtripper> To download wallch
<redwolf> no one. it'll update automatically. then use the Lubuntu Software Center to look for it. it should work then.
<redwolf> if it doesn't, ask for help here again
<redwolf> or at #lubuntu-offtopic
<Roadtripper> ah okay
<redwolf> :) see you!
<Roadtripper> thank you so much, friend!
<Roadtripper> i owe you one
<Roadtripper> thank you
<krytarik> No, not there please.
<redwolf> :D
<redwolf> well, right, krytarik,, that's strictly "offtopic" :D
<peaceful> redwolf, not sure how to use new theme
<peaceful> looks to me as before
<Roadtripper> Hey
<Roadtripper> I've been trying to install wallch for the past hour
<Roadtripper> it still isn't working :(
<wxl> Roadtripper: did you successfully install the ppa?
<Roadtripper> Could you go through it step-by-step with me please, wxl?
<wxl> Roadtripper: what were the instructions redwolf gave you?
<peaceful> Roadtripper, what is wallch?
<Roadtripper> a bunch, but i got a bit confused
<Roadtripper> i tried everything he said but it didn't work
<wxl> Roadtripper: reiterate and we'll go step by step
<Roadtripper> peaceful it changes your wallpaper
<peaceful> Roadtripper, it didnt change
<peaceful> Roadtripper, ah you mean wallch
<wxl> !info wallch
<ubottu> wallch (source: wallch): wallpaper changer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0-0ubuntu4 (wily), package size 600 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<wxl> Roadtripper: what version of lubuntu do you have?
<Roadtripper> well, he told me to try to download it from the software center but i got an error
<Roadtripper> 14.04 lts
<wxl> !info wallch trusty
<ubottu> wallch (source: wallch): wallpaper changer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 600 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<wxl> Roadtripper: what error did you get?
<Roadtripper> ill show you a screenshot
<Roadtripper> http://imgur.com/delete/oUTQX97ScjQg4zV
<Roadtripper> wxl
<wxl> Roadtripper: isn't that the delete link?
<Roadtripper> oops, wrong link
<Roadtripper> yeah xD
<Roadtripper> http://i.imgur.com/ETN18bY.png
<wxl> 1. open up a terminal
<wxl> 2. type in the following:
<wxl>    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt -y install pastebinit && sudo apt -y install wallch | pastebinit
<wxl> 3. link me to the url it spits out at you
<wxl> clicking on the "details" in that box might be helpful too
<Roadtripper> entered the command
<Roadtripper> http://i.imgur.com/GxAH8Hk.png
<Roadtripper> got this
<Roadtripper> wxl
<wxl> Roadtripper: let it keep going until you get the prompt back
<peaceful> Roadtripper, does it stuck on "Connecting to extras.ubuntu.com"?
<Roadtripper> no, now i have this
<Roadtripper> http://i.imgur.com/uHninHo.png
<Roadtripper> wxl peaceful
<wxl> Roadtripper: so if you look at https://paste.ubuntu.com/14681241/ you see the problem
<Roadtripper> I don't know what that means
<wxl> Roadtripper: pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Roadtripper> what is that? wxl
<Roadtripper> Sorry, I'm terrible at computers
<wxl> Roadtripper: it's the repositories you have enabled
<wxl> you need the universe repository enabled
<Roadtripper> how do i do that?
<wxl> well
<wxl> i'll show you the fancy way
<peaceful> Roadtripper, type: less /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Roadtripper> in terminal?
<peaceful> Roadtripper, yes
<Roadtripper> this can't mess up anything?
<peaceful> and it will return link which you need to share
<peaceful> Roadtripper, no
<wxl> sudo apt -y install xclip && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit | xclip -i
<Roadtripper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14681293/
<wxl> and then when it's done, paste here
<wxl> (does the copy for you)
<Roadtripper> okay, done wxl
<wxl> you appear to have universe enabled
<wxl> so the issue may be that one of the dependencies of wallch conflicts with some other package you have
<Roadtripper> should i do apt-get autoremove?
<wxl> at this point it's a pain in the butt
<peaceful> Roadtripper, yes
<wxl> basically you need to go through all of the dependencies listed here https://paste.ubuntu.com/14681241/ and try to install them individually
<wxl> if that fails, try to install all the dependencies of the dependencies and so on
<Roadtripper> I'm sorry, I'm really lost
<peaceful> Roadtripper, what ubuntu do you use?
<Roadtripper> lts 14.04
<peaceful> fresh install?
<Roadtripper> what is fresh install?
<peaceful> Roadtripper, did you install it today/
<Roadtripper> no
<peaceful> long time ago?
<Roadtripper> 2 days ago
<peaceful> ah ok
<wxl> try installing libqt5core5 libqt5gui5 libqt5webkit5 libqt5widgets5
<Roadtripper> how do i do that?
<Roadtripper> are there any other wallpaper changers?
<wxl> sudo apt -y install libqt5core5 libqt5gui5 libqt5webkit5 libqt5widgets5
<wxl> i just change mine manually
<Roadtripper> i want it to make my wallpaper a different one every hour
<Roadtripper> or day
<Roadtripper> i gtg, ill ttyl
<Roadtripper> thanks so much guys
<Roadtripper> really appreciate it
<cosec_> guys
<cosec_> i want to dual boot lubuntu
<cosec_> i have already one distro installed(kutuntu)
<cosec_> *kubuntu
<cosec_> any ideas ?
<teward> cosec_: i don't see an actual question?
<cosec_> teward: how do i make a dual boot system with lubuntu ?
<cosec_> i let kubuntu use the entire hard drive while installing
<cosec_> i have only 1 hard drive
<cosec_> :(
<cosec_> its a laptop, lenovo y460
<wxl> cosec_: the installer should give you an option to "install alongside"
<cosec_> really? thats awesome
<wxl> cosec_: yes then you can select each with grub. the grub menu does not come up automatically. hold down shift at boot to see it
<wxl> cosec_: recommandation: backup first!
<cosec_> okok
<cosec_> i have a spare external drive
<cosec_> can you tell me how to back up ?
<wxl> there's a million ways to do it
<wxl> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<wxl> personally, i'd just use rsync
<cosec_> cool
<cosec_> so i think
<cosec_> i will use Grsync
<cosec_> coz it will be newbile friendly
<cosec_> so when i back up, it should back up all my packages
<cosec_> *installed packages
<cosec_> right ?
<wxl> cosec_: technically `dpkg -l` will give you a list of packages if that's all you want :)
<wxl> but rsync can be made to backup the entire drive or just parts of it. actually, that's true with all backup solutions, really
<cosec_> nice , ty wxl
<cosec_> wxl: what should i back up ?
<wxl> cosec_: /home is most important
<cosec_> i just want all the packages that i installed myself, coz getting them one by one is a headache
<wxl> cosec_: you could grab dpkg -l
<wxl> acutally dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}'
<wxl> that will give you a list of all of your packages
<cosec_>  /home is around 33gbs
<wxl> cosec_: well home is the irreplacable stuff!
<cosec_> wxl:  i  thank you for your help. i will back up /home
<cosec_> wxl: i appreciate you putting up with the newbieness
<wxl> cosec_: np
<cosec_> wxl: :( lemme ask you another newbie question
<cosec_> wxl:  sudo rsync -azvv dpkg -l
<cosec_> should save all my packages
<wxl> cosec_: yeah, no. dpkg -l just gives you a test list
<cosec_> ya ?
<genii> um...no
<wxl> text sorry
<wxl> then you can later step through it and install all the packages
<wxl> a `while` command in bash could do this
<wxl> so it would automatically install everything for you
<cosec_> i see
<cosec_> so i just save the list
<wxl> cosec_: dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' > ~/mylistoffiles
<cosec_> and restore everything using a bash
<cosec_> cool
<wxl> the basic deal is once you have that, you have the `while` command step through eveery line
<wxl> and for each like, apt-get install each package
<cosec_> as in a while loop in c ?
<wxl> if you'd rather code it in c, you can :)
<cosec_> wahahaha
<cosec_> any tutorials on how to 'while'
<cosec_> ?
<krytarik> cosec_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
<cosec_> using bash
<wxl> while read line; do sudo apt -y install $line; done < ~/mylistoffiles
<cosec_> ty krytarik  and wxl
#lubuntu 2016-01-28
<surgy> join #forthenerds
<surgy> join #forthenerds
<james1138_> Hello from Indiana
<james1138_> I am using a IBM Thinkpad T43 with 2 gig RAM, 60 gig hard drive and Lubuntu 14.04.3 using linux kernal 4.4
<wxl> oooh 4.4 dangerous :)
<genii> heh
<wxl> that's not very lts of you XD
<james1138_> Nah...
<wxl> !info linux-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.0.7.8 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<wxl> !info linux-generic xenial-proposed
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.1.0 (xenial-proposed), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<wxl> 4.4 is still stuck in proposed as you can see
<wxl> but it should be in the next lts
<james1138_> Why wait for the good stuff.
<wxl> isn't that what lts is all about? XD
<wxl> (unless you use the linux-generic-lts-* packages)
<james1138_> What is with "generic" WXL?
<wxl> james1138_: as opposed to, e.g. rt
<wxl> although i don't think we have rt in the regular repos
<james1138_> Humm... I wonder would generic let me see more than 2 gig? I have 3 gig installed ans seen by the BIOS (recently updated to most curret version 1.29).
<wxl> i386 or amd64?
<wxl> actually wait
<wxl> that shouldn't be an issue
<wxl> maybe a pae issue?
<wxl> !pae
<ubottu> Ubuntu uses activated PAE Kernels on all installs now. Some older Hardware can have issues with that. For Troubleshooting see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<james1138_> My CPU is .i386 Centrino 1.86 ghz
<wxl> hm
<wxl> you SHOULD have a pae kernel
<wxl> if you do it should be fine
<james1138_> Should be fine... I wonder what I did wrong then? I even read about force-pae and still only see 2 gig.
<wxl> i don't know of any other suggestions to give if you're sure you're running a pae kernel
<james1138_> Can I ask how to tell if my kernal is PAE?
<wxl> iwell i guess it's good to first check if you have the pae kernel
<wxl> i mean
<wxl> the pae support in the hardware
<wxl> grep --color=always -i PAE /proc/cpuinfo
<genii> uname -r should return a kernel name with PAE appended th the end
<wxl> my cpu has the flag
<wxl> but uname -r doesn't include the pae flag
<wxl> of course i also have 64 bit capability and am running a 64 bit kernel XD
<wxl> try egrep "HIGHMEM|X86_PAE" /boot/config-`uname -r`
<wxl> (also fails for me)
<james1138_> Yep.... 4.4.0-040400-generic
<wxl> the flag at the end of uname -r is not necessarily canonical
<wxl> but checking your kernel config is absolutely certain
<genii> james1138_: Does result of: sudo lshw -C cpu| grep capabilities            ...show pae in the list of capabilities for your cpu?
<wxl> grepping /proc/cpuinfo essentially gets you the same thing but that's a good double chekc genii suggested
<james1138_> capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx bts est tm2 cpufreq
<james1138_> capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx bts est tm2 cpufreq
<wxl> there's the pae flag for sure
<james1138_> Sorry about the duplicate
<wxl> so now check /boot/config-`uname -r` for either X86_PAE or HIGHMEM. either/both of them should be set to 'y'
<wxl> you can use grep or you can use your favorite pager/editor to search
<james1138_> CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y
<james1138_> # CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set
<wxl> which one is it? XD
<james1138_> Sorry about that! Found  it CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y
<wxl> james1138_: does CONFIG_X86_PAE show up at all?
<wxl> it *SHOULD* in your kernel afaik
<james1138_> CONFIG_X86_PAE=y
<genii> Hm
<wxl> yeah that all sounds like it should work
<wxl> and the bios reports the full memory stack right, james1138_ ?
<james1138_> I added the "force-pae"... should I unstall that?
<genii> I can't recall if the T43 uses shared ram for video
<james1138_> Yes on the memory stack and ECC on memory is disabled.
<james1138_> If it helps anyone... I did a standard install from ISO/Usb
<wxl> honestly, james1138_, i'm stumped. you may try asking in #ubuntu-kernel.
<james1138_> <grrr> I was hoping that I messed up the install somehow and the fix would be somewhat straightforward.   8-(
<james1138_> Okay... different question... hopefully easier... anyway to dump the icons on the start menu / main menu? To me, they are unneeded fluff.
#lubuntu 2016-01-29
<james1138> Hello all. I am back.
<Guest51262> What's up guys?
<Earthman> Hi
<Earthman> How can I make my wallpaper change to a difference earth picture every day?
<Earthman> Wallch doesn't work for me
<Eujean> Hi guys, quick question, should I install 15.10 now or wait for 16.04?
<Mathisen> Eujean, no need wait
<Mathisen> you can always upgrade later when you feel you want it
<Eujean> I just figured it will be quite a hassle to upgrade from a non-LTS to LTS. Thanks
 * redwolf is testing a virtualized Deepin Linux over ElementaryOS
<redwolf> O.O wrong tab!
<rikimaruneo> bonsoir je recherche une aide pour lubuntu probleme d'internet
<wxl> !fr | rikimaruneo
<ubottu> rikimaruneo: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rikimaru> bonsoir je recherche le tchat francais
<wxl> !fr | rikimaru
<ubottu> rikimaru: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<malinus> Hello. I've dd'ed my drive to a .img, switched out the ssd with a new one and dd'ed everything back. Everything worked just fine, but then  I resized the boot partition (only partition that were). Now it takes ~3min to boot. My systemd-analyze: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14699307/
#lubuntu 2016-01-30
<Jman> Hi, looking for some assistance with how to automount 2 internal HDD's at system startup...
<Jman> There doesnt seem to be any discussion of this item on the forums other than specifically for how to setup in ubuntu gui. No option for that in lubuntu
<wxl> !fstab | Jman
<ubottu> Jman: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<l0rd_hex> hi friends, is it possible to script an install of lubuntu? I'd like to have some machine PXE boot and then install lubuntu
<l0rd_hex> plan bee is to install it on one computer, grab the image and push it out with some one-time run scripts to change the hostname and delete the SSH host keys
<wxl> l0rd_hex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/FAQ
<l0rd_hex> "Do you support automatic installations?
<l0rd_hex> Do we ever.
<l0rd_hex> heh, I like the cut of their respective jibs
<l0rd_hex> thanks wxl
<wxl> np
<l0rd_hex> I was looking a lot for "lubuntu installer scripting", etc. but I forgot to think that it's based / is the Ubuntu installer :]
<Jman> thanks ubottu
<wxl> common affliction l0rd_hex
<Jman> Still getting used to the irc...
<wxl> i like to say lubuntu is ubuntu
<wxl> since technically you could take an ubuntu install and using only packages in the ubuntu repos, turn it into lubuntu
<l0rd_hex> aye
<Jman> true
<wxl> and vice versa
<wxl> but who'd want to do that? XD
<l0rd_hex> heh my thoughts exactly
<Jman> im just not that clever....
<wxl> Jman: it takes about one command
<l0rd_hex> Jman: drink some whisky, you'll think everything you do is clever
<Jman> i like how you roll l0rd_hex
<l0rd_hex> cheers!
<SonOfEarth> What's up guys?
#lubuntu 2016-01-31
<johny_> hello
<tsimonq2> !help | johny_
<ubottu> johny_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<johny_> I would like just to report an issue I had trying to install lubuntu 15.10 from bootable usb (created with dell xps and ubuntu 15.10), I saw "boot error" and that's all... something is wrong, I've tried on a few machines and everywhere with same result. I've moved to lubuntu 15.04. So it seems bootable images is broken?
<johny_> thanks guys for welcome and help message ;) I hope the one I've experienced is a known issue ;)
<tsimonq2> johny_: can you be more specific? is it an architecture problem, is it a bootloader problem, I just needs to know more specifics. :)
<tsimonq2> johny_: did it just say, "boot error"?
<johny_> on black screen on top there was a common line "Linux something..." and the second line was "boot error" and nothing happened, I've recreated that bootable usb, same effect, tried on a 3 machines, same effect, I've created bootable usb for 15.04 on same device and was fine, looks like corrupted image or something? md5sum from my downloaded file of 15.10 was same as on website
<johny_> that might be bootloader problem?
<username1> How does one find out which version of Lubuntu one is using?
<username1> Apparently with lsb_release.
<Mathisen> lsb_release -a
<Pat> Hi, I'm running two laptop with lubuntu. One with version 14.04 lts and the other one with version 15.10. I tried to install 14.04 lts on the second one (dell inspiron 5000 series) but was unable (probe failed) so I gave up and install 15.10. Whit 14.04 it's easy to download to external drive (lacie cloudbox) via network. both laptop connected to network via wifi. Whit 15.10 I get error message from transmission Operation not supported
<Pat> not sure if it's relevant but I'm using pcmanfm file manager. I Can access copy, etc to lacie when I go to network. I set the dowload file to be lacie. Work for few second than I get the message I mentionned.
<Mathisen> Pat, not to judge anyone or anything but ask in #ubuntu also its kinda quiet in here sometimes
<Pat> ok thanks for the your honesty.
<allegorical> hm, been trying to get an audio cd to work in lubuntu but no such luck so far... any ideas? i'm trying with VLC but keep getting Your input can't be opened:
<allegorical> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'cdda:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<allegorical> i enabled debug messages... something like "cdda error: could not read TOCHDR
<allegorical> cdda error: no audio tracks found
<allegorical> core debug: no access modules matched
<allegorical> core error: open of `cdda:///dev/sr0' failed
<allegorical> core debug: dead input"
<allegorical> apologies for spam
<allegorical> anyone ?
<allegorical> after putting cd in, there should be a popup box ? (i get none)
<allegorical> popup box/menu*
<njub> hello guys , im having troubles setting up keyboard shortcut for new input method in IBus
<njub> at this point i would like to have default shortcut , but even that is not possible it seems
<scub> hi all
<scub> new here,
<scub> looking to configure sound, think i may need to tell lubuntu to use hdmi interface?
<scub> looks like my hdmi sound isnt listed in available ports.
<zooko-web> Hello, folks! I like Lubuntu, and I'm looking for something to install on my new Samsung Chromebook 2 Exynos (ARM chip).
<zooko-web> If anybody wants to help me figure out how to follow instructions like http://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv7/samsung/samsung-chromebook-2 or http://linux-exynos.org/wiki/Samsung_Chromebook_2_XE503C32/Installing_Linux
<zooko-web> but end up with Lubuntu instead of Arch or whatever, I would be very grateful! And we could write a wiki page about it as we go.
<zooko-web> Here's yet another instruction set, this one for Debian: http://www.galexander.org/chromebook/
#lubuntu 2017-01-23
<cyberfall> hello can someone help me with find a log that may shead light on why my computer freeze up.. i have a nvidia gpu and if i set it to the generic nvidia it does ok but my tv screen rolls and wont change off 50 hz to 60 hz. so im force to use the nvidia driver. also my video card is a old 7300le so i cant use a updated version
<cyberfall> this all started when i upgraded my lubuntu from 16.04 to 16.10
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> Good Morning
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> Anyone know if one box running lubuntu running a vnc server getting a shared connection from a laptop runnign lubuntu aswell, if the vnc box's ip address might change?
<boblamont> I have a dual-boot setup on one computer and while in Lubuntu (but not in anything else), I'm unable to connect to the network. It started recently and I don't recall installing anything or changing any settings.
<wxl> boblamont: what card?
<boblamont> It's a Realtek 8111/8168/8411
<wxl> what's the pci id?
<wxl> maybe just pastebin `lspci -nnk`
<boblamont> 10ec:8168 (rev 03)
<wxl> what driver you using?
<boblamont> r8169
<wxl> This did work previously with that same driver?
<boblamont> Yes, up until a few days ago.
<wxl> hm.
<wxl> what version of lubuntu?
<boblamont> 16.04
<wxl> pastebin `dmesg | grep -e eth -e r8169`
<kiaera> I use lubuntu without installing it and noticed it won't play any sound
<kiaera> does it mean it would not play any sound if I install it?
<wxl> kiaera: possibly. possibly not. have you opened up alsamixer to see what's going on, if it recognizes your card, etc?
<wxl> kiaera: also even if it's missing a driver for example, that's often a fairly simple thing to solve.
<kiaera> I did alsamixer but it didn't work
<wxl> what exactly happened, kiaera ?
<kiaera> what do you mean?
<kiaera> I opened up lasamixer and toggle the selections
<kiaera> alsamixer
<wxl> is it showing the right chip/card?
<kiaera> I can't remember
<wxl> then i'd try again
<kiaera> wxl are you an admin
<kiaera> who are you
<wxl> kiaera: an admin of what?
<kiaera> lubuntu..
<boblamont> I'm going to do the dmesg, but I wanted to mention, I checked ifconfig and there's no eth0, it comes up as enp5s0
<wxl> kiaera: i am one of the contributors of lubuntu, yes
<kiaera> wow
<kiaera> that's cool
<wxl> boblamont: then i'd replace the eth with enp
<wxl> kiaera: you can be, too
<wxl> boblamont: here's another shot in the dark— try `sudo ubuntu-drivers list` and see if it gives you anything relevant to your ethernet
<wxl> boblamont: hm! maybe that change in device enumerating has caused the problem. were you eth0 before?
<boblamont> I believe so, that's why I checked.
<wxl> ah actually i think that's the problem!
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/689070/network-interface-name-changes-after-update-to-15-10-udev-changes
<wxl> tl;dr switch the names in /etc/network/interfaces or disable the new naming with the various options given
<boblamont> I fixed it without doing any of that, and it's still coming up as enp5s0 (but working). While reading the link, I saw that they "deleted the virtual network card" and tried deleting the entry in the connections list and creating a new one. As soon as I did that, the connection was restored. Everything else looks identical, but it works.
<pavlushka> wxl: yeah, coz my one too, switches and works without any issue :)
<pavlushka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23853343/
<boblamont> thanks for the help wxl!
<wxl> boblamont: you deleted the entry a la nm-applet?
<wxl> cuz virtual network card is vm-specific talk :)
<boblamont> Oh, I know it wasn't the same thing, it just reminded me that I hadn't tried deleting the settings. I just kept going with edit, seeing nothing amiss and being discouraged. Didn't think of just deleting and remaking it.
<wxl> ah ok, great. Well that's useful to know if anyone else has the same issue.
<wxl> I'm surprised I don't see more of this to be frank.
<wxl> do you have any clue exactly which day this started? if so, i'd love to see your apt logs from that point
<boblamont> No, I can't remember. It's basically my secondary system, so I jump onto it when I want to use something on it, then jump back off. The last time I needed it to, the network connection was working, but then I popped back and saw it wasn't.
<wxl> ok well glad we got you working, boblamont. have a good day :)
<RonWhoCares> Does GTK UVC video viewer come with it?  or does it need to be installed separate?
<wxl> hey RonWhoCares :)
<wxl> I have never had to deal with UVC before
<RonWhoCares> It is what I am using for creating videos
<wxl> it seems like there are drivers that need to be installed?
<RonWhoCares> ok
<wxl> OH
<wxl> so that's why guvcview is called what it's called
<wxl> needless to say that's a standard part of lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> but there are drivers required for uvc DEVICES to work
<wxl> here's some old support pages on that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UVC
<RonWhoCares> ok
<RonWhoCares> I expect Lubuntu will install what is needed
<wxl> probably
<wxl> i mean uvc is not new and afaik not proprietary
<garywhite> My friend has a Samsung N140 netbook that he converted from Windows 7 Starter to Lubuntu 16.10, and now his CPU is displaying only 800MHz power, even though the CPU (Intel Atom N270) is a 1.6GHz unit
<RonWhoCares> how do I load a program
<wxl> which program?
<RonWhoCares> I have to install it
<wxl> which program?
<RonWhoCares> ahh
<RonWhoCares> I think I have it
<RonWhoCares> ok
<RonWhoCares> How do I make a link for the desk top
<wxl> couple different ways https://askubuntu.com/questions/466395/how-can-i-create-a-quick-launcher-in-lubuntu
<RonWhoCares> ok
<RonWhoCares> got it
<RonWhoCares> I am getting an error
<RonWhoCares> ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<wxl> that's not necessarily an error
<wxl> it's more or less a warning
<wxl> assuming you have a valid copy of it (without the -old) and have no reason for it, you can just get rid of it to get rid of the warning but it will have no ill effect
<RonWhoCares> lovely
<RonWhoCares> I am not sure what to think about Lubuntu
<RonWhoCares> Slightly different than Ubuntu
<wxl> yep slightly. mostly simpler
<RonWhoCares> I'll see how this goes
<RonWhoCares> I am going to get some pain meds
<wxl> good luck!
<RonWhoCares> Pool time
<RonWhoCares> Thank you
#lubuntu 2017-01-24
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> is this the appropriate way to bridge? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> have the device id's changed?
<lynorian> Shawn|i7-Q720M, You can also do this in network manager by selecting the option share with other computers
<lynorian> I have done this with the built in ethernet and a pci card
<lynorian> but you still need to install bridge-utils of course
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I did that
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> it didn't bridge
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> but I didn't install bridge-utils
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> is that all I was missing?
<lynorian> Shawn|i7-Q720M, yes
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> ahh
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I am going to go check this out them
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> *then
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> closer to my serial ip linking project
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I screwed something up, can't even log into the laptop now
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> how absurd...
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I removed my changes from /etc/network/interfaces
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> and now the bridge aint showing up
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I'm not doing this right :(
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> wow...
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> lubuntu comes to us broken
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> or to my machine at least
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I can't even get it to bridge
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> or even run an autostart script
<sakib_007> can someone tell me, how can I set #Lubuntu on virtualbox -- in Mac OSX?
<bener> Hi all!
<bener> I've just set up a nice install of Lubuntu that I would like to clone to other machines - I am having major issues trying to clone the drive. I'm getting superblock errors, clonezilla fails when checking drive bitmap
<bener> redo backup fails also
<bener> Only with Lubuntu 16.10 - if I install 14.04  I can clone just fine
<bener> fsck has not helped, no errors shown
<bener> I've been trying to fix this one for hours but I'm no expert! Any help would be greatly appreciated
<Glowol> HI there
<shad0wrunner> Hello dear friends! How you're all doing well! I'd like to ask a quick question: I have a laptop that has Windows 10 installed on it. I want to install Lubuntu alongside Windows 10 to dual-boot. I have an 8GB 3.0 USB stick and I've downloaded Rufus to burn the Lubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64 onto it, then after booting into Lubuntu via USB stick, I want to use Gparted to resize the Windows 10 partition and reduce it to make space f
<shad0wrunner> Is this the correct path to follow to accomplish this?
<krytarik> shad0wrunner: Part of that was cut off, but I'd rather resize the Windows system partition from itself.
<shad0wrunner> From Windows?
<krytarik> Yes.
<shad0wrunner> How many patitions do I have to create in order to install Lubuntu?
<shad0wrunner> 1 For Windows and 1 for Linux?
<shad0wrunner> I mean "keep the existing partition" for windows
<shad0wrunner> and create a new one for Lubuntu?
<krytarik> Well, for Linux I personally only do swap and system - but one can also create a separate one for the '/home' stuff.
<shad0wrunner> if i create a single partition would linux not add any extra partitions that are needed (swap)
<krytarik> Well, you *can* do automatic partitioning - but I always do manual.
<shad0wrunner> if i choose to do automatic partitioning would a problem occur
<shad0wrunner> i don't want to break my windows 10
<HanlonsRazor> linux is smart enough not to fuck up windows 10 partitions
<HanlonsRazor> coded smart enough*
<regedit> halp!
<regedit> trying to install "Additional Drivers" in Software & Updates
<regedit> it seems to be stuck, and /var/log/apt/term.log is filling up more & more with errors about Secure Boot Key
<regedit> Invalid password
<regedit> The Secure Boot key you've entered is not valid. The password used must be between 8 and 16 characters
<leandro> requesitosminimos
<leandro> requisitos minimos
#lubuntu 2017-01-25
<n-iCe> hi guys, would you say lubuntu is the most lightweight distro out there? using a DE?
<tsimonq2> n-iCe: I'm not sure, I would have to say building your own LFS and using ncurses and bash is the most lightweight. :P
<tsimonq2> n-iCe: You can then install awesomewm and use very very VERY little resources
<n-iCe> what do you use?
<tsimonq2> (I'm joking, I hope you get my point, I'm pointing out your superlative :P)
<tsimonq2> I'm half and half with LXQt and KDE Plasma
<n-iCe> has lubuntu migrated to lxqr already?
<n-iCe> qt*
<tsimonq2> Nope not yet
<n-iCe> I see
<n-iCe> Was thinking in use archlinux
<alocompsci_> Hi guys, trying to install Lubuntu on a mac (triple boot already e failed to install grub efi.
<alocompsci_> After reading only apparently this error happens when there is no internet connection? So wifi drivers aren't working on the live usb
<CrazyTux> hello, how much of an influence or control does Canonical or its policies have on Ubuntu derivatives like Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Mint etc
<CrazyTux> ?
<CrazyTux> is Lubuntu suitable for new laptops?
#lubuntu 2017-01-26
<JP____> morning to all; i want to know what software app i have on lubuntu to download apps
<helpplease> what's the alternative to HOSTS file when I need a format like "80.80.81.82     80.80.81.83", instead of: "80.80.81.82      myhostname"? either I'm doing something wrong or it won't work with 2 numeric hosts
<ellow> ellow?
<gile_> in the event of no internet can i still install lubuntu?
<gile_> hi
<gile_> Cannot I install bootloader pls
<gile_> welcome
<Kan_> excuse me I dont mean to be rude but already I checked online and it doesnt work. how do I change my login password
<configuringMOUSE> Hello. I'm trying to remap my mouse thumb button. I've tried xte, xbindkeys, imwheel, and a few more. They all bind the mouse thumb to a key correctly, but there is an issue: when I am holding another mouse button (ie left click) and then I press the thumb button, then the thumb button will do nothing.
<configuringMOUSE>  tested it with xev, having thumb_1 remapped to SPACE key, and while pressing thumb in fact printed space, pressing thumb while holding left click printed button 8 (default mouse thumb button), so  S O M E H O W  the sole act of holding a mouse button DENIES EVERY REMAP TOOL AVAILABLE FOR LINUX.
<configuringMOUSE> I've googled for hours and there are some people who had my same issue, but no one provided an answer!!!!! i'm going crazy. I've been 4 hours on this. I just want my mouse thumb to behave as a keyboard key, why is it so complicated?
<wxl> configuringMOUSE: it's quite possible that the hardware itself won't support it.
<configuringMOUSE> this can be done easily on windows, it's not a hardware issue.. but thanks xwl
<wxl> then i'd suggest asking at #ubuntu. this is not a lubuntu-specific problem. for that matter, it's not an ubuntu specific problem either. try ##linux.
<configuringMOUSE> wxl: it's not a linux specific problem either, it's only about xorg and the tools available in lubuntu to remap mouse buttons
<configuringMOUSE> i don't know about other distributions
<wxl> configuringMOUSE: so you tried asking in ##linux, then?
<configuringMOUSE> wxl: won't allow me to enter, can you ask for me?
<wxl> um, no
<wxl> if you see /msg chanserv info ##linux and look at the entry msg you'll see what you need to do
<configuringMOUSE> wxl: I don't need to do anything, it's you who wants me to ask there XD
<wxl> configuringMOUSE: well, do what you want then
<configuringMOUSE> don't mention it!
#lubuntu 2017-01-27
<helpme> join
<helpme> hello ?
<Guest60276> i have a question about bootloader for lubuntu
<xXEoflaOEXx> I have a 2004 computer and wanted Lubuntu, I chose 16.10 i386, Is it suitable for my computer?
<yash> Need help
<yash> Anyone is on?
<Guest82911> How can I know whether my Lubuntu 16.0 is correctly installed or not?
<Zborg> I have a netbook with an alps touchpad and every so often it will "stick" or refuse to work for a few seconds at a time, any suggestions?
<leszek> Zborg: could be multitouch failure or so ? So it detects a scrolling or multitouch gesture and isn't responsible
<Zborg> not sure, it had an old version of debian on it which worked fine but I switched to lubuntu
<Zborg> I did disable scrolling
<leszek> hmm... maybe the kernel or some other driver causes the issue. Or the hardware itself
<Zborg> is there any way to find out?
<leszek> install the same kernel you had on that debian box
<Zborg> I do have to use nohz=off or disk access is extremely slow
<leszek> oh hmm... did you use that on debian aswell ?
<Zborg> or disk access is slow unless I hold a key down
<Zborg> yes
<leszek> ok
<Zborg> standard for a toshiba nb305
<Zborg> the old debian has 3.2.0i4-i686-pae for the kernel
<Zborg> I don't think ubuntu/lubuntu 16.10 supports a kernel that old
<leszek> Zborg: just trying install the debs from debian and see
<leszek> zram won't work thats for sure
<Zborg> zram?
<Zborg> and it works much better on the old debian setup though I did pull some x configuration for the gpu off of it
<Zborg> 20-something-intel in xorg.conf.d
<leszek> zram -> swap compressed in ram
<Zborg> do you know if putting stuff in /etc/modprobe.d/ still works?
<leszek> yes should work
<Zborg> looks like proto=imps didn't fix it
<Zborg> I will have to work on it later, I have to go now
#lubuntu 2017-01-28
<cimbakahn> Hello Everyone!
<cimbakahn> Can i mark fcitx and gvfs-backends for complete removal, and uninstall them?  Would anything go wrong if i did this?
<lejocelyn> Hi guys, how would you do to have a Lubuntu computer log in automatically and start firefox
<lejocelyn> ?
<Mitchell92> Hello. Trying to compare lubuntu or xubuntu... looking for something that'll give the machine amazing performance and battery life but not sacrificing functionality. HP Pavilion x360 13-S128NR - 8GB RAM, 128GB SSD, dual core 6th gen i5
<pleia2> it's a very personal choice, which is why both exist ;) I suggest trying them both
<Mitchell92> I liked the look and feel of XFCE with a Mac-like dock. I just like the interface on my Mac... macbook is my go-to machine for most of my casual tasks... MSI gaming notebook for games, and I enjoy Linux for day to day activities and in this case the two in one ultrabook I want to just lounge around with and take to coffee shops
<Mitchell92> so I want to maximize battery life
<Mitchell92> I enjoy windows, mac, linux, I don't discriminate
<freelancerbob> hi
<freelancerbob> i have issue with PCmanFM, it cannot show me free space on the list below
<freelancerbob> seems that list below is hidden or disabled. how can i enable it?
<freelancerbob> i got it
<freelancerbob> crtrl B
<freelancerbob> show status bar
<freelancerbob> :)
<freelancerbob> i have problem with this command
<freelancerbob> for i in *.ogg;do ffmpeg -i $i $name.mp3;done
<freelancerbob> 9: No such file or directory
<freelancerbob> anybody know why ?
<Capum321> recently i have been presented with a dialog box from the system lubuntu - information available - update info - 'Failure to download extra data files' because the ttf-mscorefonts-installer requested additional data downloads after pkg installation, but the data fail to download or process. $ downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe error
<krytarik> Capum321: That's LP bug 1607535.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1607535 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 fails to install core fonts" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1607535
<Capum321> on going?
<Capum321> yes. could simply install corefonts manually?
<krytarik> No, should be fixed now by way of LP #1651923 - just update/upgrade.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1651923 in apt (Ubuntu Yakkety) "apt https method decodes redirect locations and sends them to the destination undecoded." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651923
<Capum321> software updater missing corefonts, maybe synaptic?
<Capum321> neither, maybe they are under other pkg or name?
<Capum321> or, how this should work?
<krytarik> Capum321: That'd be 'apt'.
<Capum321> will try with synaptic before?
#lubuntu 2017-01-29
<Capum321> hello how to install book antiqua and garamond fonts?
<Capum321> is book antiqua / garamond proprietary fonts? does the free downloadable ttf files would come with embedded bad bitmaps?
<romsin> hello
<LuMint> hi
#lubuntu 2018-01-22
<Thedarkb> I think I broke my apt sources.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> You edited /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Thedarkb> Yeah.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> How do I restore the default repositories? - Ask Ubuntu
<lubot> https://askubuntu.com/questions/124017/how-do-i-restore-the-default-repositories#192388
<Thedarkb> Thanks.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> You're welcome :)
<Thedarkb> E:The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-security Release' does no longer have a Release file., W:Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., E:The repository 'http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty Release' does no longer have a Release file., W:Updating from such a
<Thedarkb> repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., E:The repository 'http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-updates Release' does no longer have a Release file.
<Thedarkb> Huh?
<Thedarkb> That paste might have been a bit big.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu 17.04 reached End of Life a week ago: https://lubuntu.me/zesty-eol/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (and it's np about the paste)
<Thedarkb> Oh.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yes, you need to upgrade
<tsimonq2> Worst case scenario, you can change everything to old-releases.ubuntu.com if you still need a Zesty archive for apt update etc.
<Thedarkb> I'll go for an LTS this time.
<tsimonq2> (in sources.list)
<tsimonq2> Sure, but really there's no upgrade path...
<tsimonq2> 18.04 is still in development.
<tsimonq2> You could reinstall Lubuntu at 16.04 or upgrade to 17.10 and wait for 18.04 to come out.
<Thedarkb> I'll do that then.
<Thedarkb> I always thought versions were supported for a year for some reason.
<tsimonq2> Meh, that's just rounding up fron 9 months ;)
<Thedarkb> two years *
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<tsimonq2> (I don't get you here)
<Thedarkb> I'm just dumb.
<Thedarkb> Anyway, I can't run dist-upgrade because my install is broken and I can't fix my install because the repos 404.
<Thedarkb> Any ideas?
<tsimonq2> Well like I said before, the Zesty repo still exists
<tsimonq2> It's just at old-releases.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> So you just need to edit your sources.list with your favorite editor or sed to reflect that.
<wxl> or use /etc/hosts to do it
<Thedarkb> Oh, do-release-upgrade is a thing.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Right, although I think that's a bit more hacky.
<tsimonq2> Thedarkb: Right :)
<Thedarkb> You have to download a total of 1,365 M. This download will take
<Thedarkb> about 1 hour 43 minutes with your connection.
<tsimonq2> Nice
<Thedarkb> Let me make sure the debian netinst going on in the other room is done first..
<Thedarkb> That it is.
<Thedarkb> I assume I can continue using the computer for the time being?
<Thedarkb> While it's downloading.
<tsimonq2> Yep
<tsimonq2> Although packages might change from out under you...
<tsimonq2> (shouldn't really affect usability, worst case scenario, restart the program)
<Thedarkb> That won't be a problem.
<Thedarkb> I'm just going to listen to a podcast and hopefully fall asleep while it does its thing overnight.
<tsimonq2> Alright, cool :)
<thelinuxbox> hi
<Major_> hey guys
<Major_> i'm getting a corrupted screen while booting from virtualbox 5.2.6
<Major_> it happens after choosing the language and choosing to install
<Major_> ok fiexed it by awitichng from gui to terminal and back
<cdeon> Hi, newbie here I have lubuntu 17.04 and am trying to update to lubuntu 17.10 but the software updater tells me there is an internet connection problem but I have internet
<cdeon> And when I try to do sudo  apt-get update I am getting all 404 repos
<cdeon> Thanks in advance for the help
<cdeon> I think my 17.04 lubuntu cannot reach the repos where the lubuntu 17.10 update is located
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .
<Thedarkb> I just upgraded to 17.10 and I'm delighted because my trackpoint works properly.
<redwolf> cdeon, I think that's the EOL of Lubuntu Zesty
<Thedarkb> Yeah, it's dead.
<Thedarkb> I'm waiting for the LTS and I won't upgrade for a few years.
<redwolf> it's better to upgrade
<Thedarkb> Why?
<redwolf> because of the reasonable advantages of having a recent system, with support and new drivers
<redwolf> not only the LTS are good :)
<Thedarkb> I don't need new drivers.
<Thedarkb> All of my hardware is old.
<Thedarkb> That's why I run Lubuntu.
<redwolf> maybe an optimised core, updated software...?
<redwolf> don't worry, Lubuntu is still not resource hungry
<Thedarkb> LXPanel is getting bloated in my opinion.
<Thedarkb> 34mb is a lot of ram for a taskbar to be using.
<redwolf> how much ram do you have?
<Thedarkb> 256mb
<Thedarkb> I switched to fbpanel.
<redwolf> that's a little, yes
<cdeon> redwolf, yeah I know it is EOL but how can I upgrade to 17.10 from my 17.04 version?
<cdeon> Becuase it looks like the 17.04 repo urls are dead and won't let me upgrade to 17.10 as instructed by the lubuntu blog youtube instructions
<redwolf> try: sudo do-release-upgrade
<redwolf> but there's a way to keep using old ones, but I can't recall how. tsimonq2 knows ;)
<Thedarkb> Yeah, fbpanel uses 7.3mb RAM
<cdeon> this is what I got from do-release-update -> Checking for a new Ubuntu release. No new release found.
<Thedarkb> Maybe I'll release a remix called fubuntu or something.
<redwolf> BUT our friend Chyken made this awesome video:
<redwolf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhdQIzyscGw
<cdeon> I followed that, but the software updater tells me internet connection (I have internet, actually chatting from the lubuntu right now) and through terminal I get a bunch of 404s
<cdeon> sorry software updater tells me no internet connection*
<redwolf> yes, when I had the same problem I had to use a USB and make a clean install
<cdeon> okok, I see. Will do a clean install then. Here is the exact message from the software updater anyhow -> Failed to download repository information. Check your internet connection.
<redwolf> yup, I got same in an laptop yesterday
<cdeon> ok, thanks for your help redwolf!
<redwolf> I'm sorry I can't help more
<cdeon> no worries
<krytarik> !eolupgrade | cdeon
<ubottu> cdeon: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
#lubuntu 2018-01-23
<Clayton_> After I download Lubuntu Artful Aardvark, how do I launch it onto a Dell Dimension E310?
<wxl> you grab the iso and stick it on some installation media, usually a usb or dvd
<Clayton_> You mean like copying it to a USB drive? After that what do I do with it? I'm really, really new to linux
<wxl> you need to do a bit by bit copy and then set your BIOS to boot to it
<wxl> (actually this is how windows does things now, too)
<Clayton_> Okay. My machine has Windows XP on it. Please pardon my ignorance, but what do you mean by "bit by bit copy"?
<wxl> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<wxl> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-burn-a-dvd-on-windows#0
<wxl> ^^ depending on whether or not you want to do USB or DVD
<Clayton_> Thank you. That looks like what I have been looking for all day
<wxl> can i make a suggestion before you do that, though?
<wxl> (this is something windows DOESN'T do with their ISOs and i DO NOT understand)
<wxl> and that's verifying the download is valid
<wxl> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#0
<wxl> ignore the GPG bit. that's not totally necessary
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> chksum?
<wxl> also when you boot it, make sure to run the menu settting "check disc for defects"
<wxl> if you do those two things you can verify that the download is good and the copy is good
<wxl> which means any bugs you face are our fault not yours XD
<wxl> Clayton_: one last thing— according to Dell, pressing F12 when you see the DELL logo will get you a boot menu so you can select your installation media
<Clayton_> Thanks again
<wxl> Clayton_: if you need more than that (i.e. your device doesn't show up), you can get to BIOS with F2. see page 43/52 here https://downloads.dell.com/manuals/all-products/esuprt_desktop/esuprt_dimension_desktops/dimension-3100_service%20manual_en-us.pdf
<Clayton_> okay
<nmrh> hello
<nmrh> need a pointer to get past an install issue on a dell e6220 with lubuntu-17.10.1-desktop-amd64
<tsimonq2> ask away :)
<nmrh> i get "An error occurred while configuring encrypted volumes"
<tsimonq2> Are you connected to the internet on that device?
<nmrh> prior to this I found i had to turn swap off and apt-get install lvm2
<nmrh> both of which i've done getting me to this error which I can't seem to find much about
<nmrh> yes, internet connected
<tsimonq2> Could you be more specific about what it said the error was?
<nmrh> the dialog title is "Configuration of encrypted volumes failed"
<nmrh> below the error text I wrote above is "the configuration has been aborted"
<nmrh> that's all I got
<nmrh> I can get to syslog...
<nmrh> any preferred pastbin for this channel?
<tsimonq2> paste.ubuntu.com
<nmrh> k, give me a sec
<nmrh> ug, no curl on the install media...
<nmrh> syslog is https://ptpb.pw/K2CB, error near the end
<nmrh> so the line: Jan 23 01:51:33 lubuntu partman-crypto: Cannot format device /dev/sda5 which is still in use.
<nmrh> looks like a symptom
<tsimonq2> Hm, maybe unmounting things would work.
<nmrh> yea, but what?  mount doesn't show any /dev/sda mounted
<tsimonq2> Hm, not sure.
<tsimonq2> You might try asking in #ubuntu too
<nmrh> k,
<nmrh> i can patebin the output of mount... if your willing to look
<nmrh> mount output: https://ptpb.pw/ywhS
<tom95r> salut
<tom95r> jaurais une question
<tsimonq2> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tsimonq2> :)
<PTatoes> hi
<PTatoes> If anyone here cares, the magnet torrent link on the lubuntu.net homepage for x64, points to the old 17.10 torrent, instead of the new patched 17.10.1
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu.net isn't our official website
<tsimonq2> It's being squatted
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu.me is
<PTatoes> ya, I kinda figured that out. The guy supporting .net is doing his own thing
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> Out of curiosity, how'd you figure that?
<PTatoes> <Googling. Trying to figure out the web admin for the .net site, and I came across a form post about .net vs .me
<tsimonq2> Ok, mind linking that so I know for future ref? :)
<PTatoes> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2360662
<tsimonq2> Thanks
<PTatoes> no problem
<PTatoes> anyways. thanks.
<PTatoes> good bye
<tsimonq2> o/
<pellomik> I cannot shutdown Lubuntu 17.10. It gets stucked in Lubuntu screen with dots. Is there someone who knows how can I fix this issue? I would appreciate.
<hateball> pellomik: if you press ESC, do you see the text behind?
<hateball> it could hang for a ton of reasons
<pellomik> No, I can't do anything after I ask for switching of. No other information than the dots screen.
<hateball> pellomik: if you reboot the machine, then enter grub menu and edit bootline and remove "quiet splash" then boot and try to shut down again, the plymouth splash should be gone and you should see only text output
<hateball> if it's an older machine, it's probably some ACPI bug in BIOS so it wont shutdown properly
<pellomik> Thank you, I'll try it.
<hateball> pellomik: sometimes it's even plymouth itself that hangs on shutdown so just disabling it makes things work properly... altho you miss out on the splash screen
<pellomik> Sorry, i'm bothering you, but I can't hardly understand nothing in this photo I send you ( https://www.dropbox.com/s/rhpnpke7vkudbvl/20180123_130313.jpg?dl=0 ) . It is the list of actions the computer does before it hangs. Do you find something I could fix?
<hateball> pellomik: is that where it stops?
<hateball> as you can see it says it has reached shutdown, but then does not do an actual poweroff
<pellomik> Yes, and I have to do it manually.
<hateball> pellomik: can you try adding this to your kernel bootline "acpi=force"
<hateball> just like you removed "quiet splash", you put that there instead
<hateball> pellomik: also what is the model of your laptop or motherboard?
<pellomik> Let's see if it helps. I'm trying to set up Lubuntu in a Samsung r60 laptop.
<pellomik> Again, "Reached target shutdown" but without turning off.
<pellomik> Thank you hateball for kindly helping me. I'll give it another try later, hopefuly I'll get it.
<hateball> oh well
<hateball> too bad they left, found some ancient posts with the same issue
<n-iCe> hi
<egy> hello!
#lubuntu 2018-01-24
<SkaMan814> Hi all! Has anyone here ever dealt with, or heard of, an Asus mobo not recognizing USB drives (trying to boot from one)?
<SkaMan814> I've installed linux multiple times on several laptops, and I also have an Xubuntu server with a 3 disk ZFS pool which we connect to with sshfs and smb. I can't for the life of me figure out why my brothers mobo bios isn't showing the usb drive as a boot option.
<wxl> well, i've heard of bad hardware.....
<SkaMan814> I've enabled legacy support and disabled secure boot.
<SkaMan814> lol, well the usb was recognized in Windows, and the mobo seems to work since it boots windows from the ssd
<wxl> i'd probably search the manufacturer's manual and see if you can get any idea from that. there may be is some special switch or something
<wxl> mobo working doesn't mean the usb bus and/or usb port and/or usb drive actually works
<wxl> although the usb being recognized is somewhat telling
<SkaMan814> I did take a look at the mobo manual, the documentation within the bios was more verbose.
<SkaMan814> just for shits and giggles, I turned secure boot back on and booted up winblows. It's still recognizing the usb and letting me browse the files.
<wxl> i'd say maybe you did the copy bad, but then it would just fail to boot. the problem is you're not seeing it as a boot option. maybe you should upgrade the bios? could be an error?
<SkaMan814> maybe, I was hoping to not have to do that.  To be honest, I think it's really a pebcak issue
<wxl> i mean is it an option in the bios settings?
<SkaMan814> Well, I've been searching the Bio settings for about an hour looking.  So, if I go to the USB Configuration, it shows both flash drives that are plugged in.
<SkaMan814> There's an 'emulation type' option that I can set.  I tried setting them both on Auto and HDD, to no avail.  I'll see if emulating them as CD-Rom works
<wxl> that might work
<wxl> the isos are cdroms essentially
<SkaMan814> oops, almost saved and exited without turning of secure boot, lol
<SkaMan814> nope, no dice :-(  This is becoming a real head scratcher.
<wxl> you should update the bios
<SkaMan814> wxl, I appreciate you entertaining my dillema btw
<wxl> heh np
<wxl> another thought: try ##linux and see if there's anyone else around that maybe has a similar problem. perhaps if you call out the specific model (and perhaps the bios version) someone might be able to say something about it
<SkaMan814> I asked in ##linux, though no one responded ;-(  Though I didn't mention the model and bios version, I'll give it another shot.
<wxl> also try #ubuntu
<wxl> i mean the more you can spread things out the better
<wxl> hell try #freenode (j/k; they'll probably tell you to go away)
<SkaMan814> Although, you should google 'how to update bios' and see what comes up (it made me chuckle anyway)
<wxl> aw hail no
<SkaMan814> Lol, I thought I was in #Ubuntu Please don't tell me I'm at an age where I need to turn the font size up everywhere!
<wxl> seems like it :)
<SkaMan814> haha, well I just went from 9 to 10, so I don't feel too old just yet!
<wxl> XD
 * wxl checks and is relieved to find he's still at 8 XD
<SkaMan814> Lol, rub it in why don't you!
<wxl> well, i haven't hit official mid-life crisis age, at least according to wikipedia
<wxl> i'm CLOSE though :)
<SkaMan814> In my defense, I'm on a 1080p 13" screen.  I got an Acer chromebook the other day and decided to try GalliumOS on it (Xubuntu with the proprietary touchpad drivers)
<SkaMan814> Best $200 laptop I've ever bought
<wxl> right now i'm looking at one of my two screens and it's 24" running at 1920x1080
<wxl> well i'm off. good luck
<SkaMan814> I used to have two 24" panels, I miss that setup.  I got rid of them when I moved from Hawaii.  Then here in PA I got a 40" 4k tv as a monitor.  The screen real estate is great, but it gives me migraines, unless I wear my dorky blue blockers
<SkaMan814> ty, have a good night
<egy> Does anybody know what Ctrl+E does in pacmanfm ? It says "Filtering" but I can't figure it out
#lubuntu 2018-01-25
<rooli> hello!
<rooli> is here anyone, who can answer me a question about login and password?
<rooli> I have installed lubuntu minimal in safe mode, I used the 58 mb iso.
<rooli> I added lubuntu minimal installation and lubuntu standard desktop
<rooli> after installation has been finished, the PC restarted and a login windows popped up
<rooli> on the top of the windows there was a combo box labelled Other...
<rooli> I have tried many variations of user names and passwords but none of them not worked
<rooli> during the installation no password or user name selection was offered
<rooli> only the name of the computer what I gave: 1MAGOS
<egy> I am not of the developers, but have you tried "lubuntu" or empty password ?
<rooli> I managed to create a non superuser user with password, so I can log in, but any changes I want to make is impossible because of the su password
<rooli> egy: yes, I have tried that too....are you hungarian? :)
<egy> haha no no, but I like the name and hungarian people too!
<egy> okay, let me check the users mailing list. I think someone had such issue before
<rooli> egy means ''1'' in hungarian :)
<rooli> thank you
<egy> rooli: Yup, I am aware of being number "ichi" so to speak :)
<egy> ok, unfortunately, it was someone asking for lubuntu-next
<egy> Here's the answer:
<egy> Try:
<egy> user: lubuntu
<egy> pass: (none, empty)
<rooli> for some reason that did not work
<rooli> last year I have installed it and i had the same problem :(
<rooli> i have tried many times
<egy> That's only what I've found. If it still doesn't work, then please send a mail to the users mailing list. Usually they respond there within a day
<egy> oh I am sorry, if you can chroot into it (or if grub installed, it should pop you up: "Advanced options for Lubuntu")
<rooli> okay, is there any other solution to create one?
<egy> then from there, launch a terminal root and change one
<egy> urgh I am not familiar with installing from lubuntu-minimal
<egy> For me I provided my username and pass at install time (Lubuntu normal iso)
<egy> I suggest you be patient for the moment and wait for the developers to respond. Timezones are different for people.
<rooli> I have a very old pc, maybe Ill donwload normal iso, but minimal did not work only in safe mode
<egy> You mean it worked *only* in safe mode ?
<rooli> yes
<rooli> in normal mode
<rooli> there was an error message
<rooli> according to the cpu
<rooli> i don't remember
<egy> Ok, they might also help you on that one if you've doubt
<egy> post your issue on the users' mailing list and you should get an answer within 1 or 2 days
<rooli> here? Alternative support: https://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users
<egy> Yes
<rooli> okay, I'll do that. thank you
<egy> You can also subscribe to the list for better communication
<rooli> allright
<egy> :)
<rooli> thanks for your time! ;)
<krabador> beware of cristian_c
<tsimonq2> ...
<tsimonq2> Why?
<krabador> he's the prince of pimples.
<tsimonq2> !offtopic
<ubottu> #lubuntu is the Lubuntu support channel, #lubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Lubuntu, and #lubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
#lubuntu 2018-01-26
<n-iCe> hi
<cristian_c> n-iCe: hello
<cristian_c> what's going on?
<n-iCe> not much
<n-iCe> my phone is dead
<n-iCe> I dropped it from my my bike
<n-iCe> and cars roll all over it
<n-iCe> hate my life
<cristian_c> rip, btw what question about lubuntu do you have?
<krabador> what's up man
<n-iCe> I don't
<n-iCe> I don't even use lubuntu anymore, lol
<n-iCe> I'm using debian with i3
<n-iCe> in a really old laptop, which works just fine
<cristian_c> n-iCe: you could buy raspberry pi 3 and install lubuntu
<cristian_c> making a localization server in order to do not loose your phone again
<n-iCe> I did not lose it
<n-iCe> I have in my hand the phone, all screwed
<n-iCe> and I own a raspberry pi 3
<n-iCe> does not work anymore though
<cristian_c> you should use lubuntu more massively
<n-iCe> why
<n-iCe> I prefer debian
<krabador> n-iCe, because cristian_c is the pimples king
<prince-charmant> n-iCe, therefore goto to #debian
<n-iCe> why?
<n-iCe> I have friends here
<n-iCe> And I have been here for years
<cristian_c> n-iCe: is finstemis your friend?
<n-iCe> hell no
<cristian_c> I think he perfers you talk with him in a privste message rather than talking in plublicmhere
<n-iCe> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #lubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<n-iCe> <3 he's my love
<ff> Hi
<ff> Please help!!
<ff> 17.04 zesty support and upgrade is end
<ff> how to upgrade to 17.10 without reinstalling all system
<ff> I d like to just upgrade to 17.10 without loosing all data
<ff> but how if upgrade support is end??????
<ff> PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> google dist-upgrade
<krytarik> !eolupgrade | ff
<ubottu> ff: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ff> OKOK
<ff> THANKS
<ff> BUT..CAN I UPGRADE IT TO 17.10 BY BOOTING USB?
<ff> but without erasing all my data and partition??
<ff> dist-upgrade is not working:( because my regional country server is not updating yet:(
<ff> I have communicate:) update is unavaliable
<ff> main server lubuntu is working?
<krytarik> Sure.
<krytarik> But yes, you can also use any installation media to upgrade your installed system.
<ff> ok thx krytaik so..
<ff> I can just download lubuntu 17.10 to booting usb..and lunch it? yes? and it upgrade me 17.04 to 17.10? yes???? I am understand correctly??? sory for question but i am nooby
<ff> ??????
<ff> (in upgrade lubuntu settings international or local country server didnt work) so upgrade from usb is only way?????
<ff> so after ending 17.04 support from lubuntu 17.04 there is no option to upgrade?? its bad way because I think It should be avaliable just this one option to DISTRO-UPGRADE to never distro...(even after all apps support).
<ff> ????????????????????????/
<ff> please sb answer????
<krytarik> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ff> (sory for eng I am not native)
<ff> Ok krytarik thank you very much answer
<ff> OK AND THE LAST QUESTION? WHEN WILL BE LUBUNTU 18 LTS????????????
<ff> UBUNTU 18 LTS NOW IS
<krytarik> Please no more caps.  And coming April.
<ff> ok
<ff> Best regards thx for trying to help me
<silverlion_> hi there . I keep having a struggle with accessing OpenDocumentFormats on a windows share (via smb) with lubuntu - any hints? always getting "general input/output error"
<silverlion_> think here is: all other formats (like html; pdf; txt; png, jpg etc. etc.) do work perfectly... but as I need to work opendocuments mostly this kinda sucks (excuse my language)
<silverlion_> aloha leszek
<silverlion_> good morning pavlushka and JohnDoe_71Rus
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hi
<pavlushka> Good Morning silverlion_
<silverlion_> are you familiar with any bugs regarding accessing odf files on a windows share with lubuntu via smb?
<silverlion_> ok, disregard my question ... seems to have something in common with LO / OO
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> when I resize bottom panel (also named lxpanel) height from panel settings, panel theme is not also resized.. How could I change theme size too?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> (when bigger, panel theme is very rough)
<Thedarkb1> The panel theme is a bitmap isn't it?
<cristian_c> Thedarkb1: I suppose
<cristian_c> but I don't find its related settings
<cristian_c> where could I find theme?
<cristian_c> *them
<cristian_c> ok, then another question
<cristian_c> I'd like to resize buttons in gedit titlebar. How could I set that in another desktop environment (as for example lxde)?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<gopal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Battery drain when laptop off (shutdown) , WOL disabled , no usb device connected" [Undecided,New]
<krytarik> gopal: Please don't crosspost this.
#lubuntu 2018-01-27
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> when I resize bottom panel (also named lxpanel) height from panel settings, panel theme is not also resized.. How could I change theme size too?
<cristian_c> when panel is higher, panel theme is ugly because it stands at its original size
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<krabador> cristian_c: use topexan
<nOOb> Hi everybody.
<nOOb> I have simply I think question
<nOOb> How to install or convert tar.xz to tar gz???
<nOOb> I have alien package to creating deb from tar.gz
<nOOb> what is app to converting tar.xz to tar.gz???????????VERY PLEASE TO HELP
<nOOb> HWO TO?? IT'S ABOUT TOR PACKAGE
<cristian_c> nOOb: please, no more not needed caps
<cristian_c> not more needed question marks
<cristian_c> if so, I cpuld try to answer some questions
<cristian_c> *could
<cristian_c> ok, then another question
<cristian_c> I'd like to resize buttons in gedit titlebar. How could I set that in another desktop environment (as for example lxde)?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<redwolf> cristian_c, themes control the size of the widgets
<cristian_c> redwolf: do you talk about first or second question?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> about the toolbar thing
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> if you use lxappearance you might switch between "text beside", "text below" or any other button type, but their size depends on the theme
<cristian_c> I mean: first question is abput lxpanel bottom bar, second question is about gedit gnome titlebar
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> that was for the second then
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> for the first question, you mean the background repeats itself  filling the panel?
<cristian_c> redwolf: gedit titlebar buttons are  typical gnome-style
<cristian_c> *theme
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> we can't avoid that, it's the way lxpanel works. but can replace the  background with your own
<cristian_c> (orange-black buttons)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> eeww
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I recommend you to test more themes until you find the one that suits you
<cristian_c> redwolf: I suppose your last suggestion is related to my first question (lxpanel)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> aye :)
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> about lxpanel issue, so should I change theme in lxappearance, I suppose
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> the panel uses their own backgrounds
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> you can use right-click, properties to choose another one
<cristian_c> so, I think sixe for a particular theme is not editable
<cristian_c> *size
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> or leaving it plain, with a single colour
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> no, size bitmap is not editable
<cristian_c> ok, I don't know where themes bitmaps are located in lubuntu, anyway
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> only the default one, I'm afraid
<cristian_c> (I mean, path)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> but you can download bitmaps from anywhere
<cristian_c> I appreviate ypur answers very much, btw
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> example: https://www.opendesktop.org/p/1115288/
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> you're welcome, cristian_c
<cristian_c> I like default theme, unfortunately if I change lxpanel height , theme becomes broken
<cristian_c> ok, I take a look
<redwolf> :)
<cristian_c> ah, ok: panel settings->Appearance: 1) system theme, 2) homogeneus tint, 3) picture (chosen by user, default is lubuntu-background.png)
<cristian_c> ah, ok, sorry: /usr/share/lxpanel/images
<redwolf> that, yes
<cristian_c> ah, ok , lubuntu-background.png is 96x24, that is multiplied through panel length
<redwolf> yes. I did that background
<redwolf> you can download more backgrounds from gnome-look.org
<cristian_c> ok, I'm looking at them
<redwolf> :)
<cristian_c> redwolf: ok, I've found a tint similar to panel default background (setting to 255 opacity of solid color into color picker window)
<cristian_c> so, when I resize the panel, background is not broken :)
<cristian_c> redwolf: about how adjusting window items of gnome applications (i.e. gedit),in lubuntu, I don't know what I could do
<Guest45264> can i read french here ?
<zleap> erm
<cristian_c> this is an english language channel, for communicating between users of foreign countries
<Guest45264> ok
<cristian_c> redwolf: for example, evince seems to be supported by lxde windows, gedit not
<cristian_c> in the second case, lxappearance has n0t effect on it
<cristian_c> *not
<zleap> there does seem to be #lubuntu-fr but it is invite only
<zleap> so if you join you get kicked
<Guest45264> i would like to know how to choose lubuntu for my pc , 32 bit or 64 bit . My pc is eee book ASUS with 1 Go of ram
<cristian_c> Guest45264: ypu should look at your cpu
<cristian_c> cpu name
<Guest45264> processor AMD C-50 1 ghz with ddr 3
<cristian_c> Guest45264: 64 bits, so x86-64 iso
<Guest45264> thank you very much
<Guest45264> Goodbye and see you soon
<[Ketchup]> hi, please can someone confirm the lubuntu website is down?
<[Ketchup]> i've been unable to access it for some days now
<[Ketchup]> is the .me domain genuine?
<[Ketchup]> i see different links about, some pointing to .me and some to .net
<cristian_c> [Ketchup]: what  version of lubuntu have you to get?
<[Ketchup]> 16.04
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> gonna try lubuntu one more time in this old laptop
<n-iCe> lubuntu net or me
<n-iCe> Ok, I'm in lubuntu now.
<redwolf> lubuntu.me please :)
<n-iCe> done
<n-iCe> I'm runnning lubuntu
<n-iCe> Thanks redwolf
<redwolf> yay!
<n-iCe> and you?
<redwolf> me?
<n-iCe> yes, you, lubuntu as well? defult config?
<redwolf> well, a bit tweaked, but yes
<n-iCe> last version?
<redwolf> I use lubuntu and some other things
<zleap> 17.19
<n-iCe> 17.10
<zleap> sorry 17.10
<n-iCe> you mean
<n-iCe> hehe
<zleap> yeah i meant that
<zleap> lol
<redwolf> right now I'm testing 18.04, because I have to experiment with it
<n-iCe> chrome does not run in 32bits systems right
 * zleap blames toucht typing
<n-iCe> ehe
<redwolf> official Google Chrome is only offered in 64 bit now, but you can use Chromium
<n-iCe> I'm downloading it
<n-iCe> yeah
<krabador> redwolf: don't you like lubuntu.net ?
<redwolf> no, I don't. because it's not official, and stole the graphics I made for the real site lubuntu.me
<redwolf> so, krabador, if anyone wants to do a blog, site or whatever about Lubuntu, the honest thing is to create your own content, and not stealing images and text, or even copy the structure of the site, and pretend to be the real one.
<redwolf>  he also claims that his site is not associated with Ubuntu or Canonical in any way, and we all know that Lubuntu REALLY IS an Ubuntu flavour
<redwolf> so no, I don't like that crappy site who exist near the illegality edge
<Borw3> which website?
<krabador> redwolf: ys
<krabador> *yes, i agree.
<cristian_c> ok, but if there was a method for setting gedit titlebsr buttons, and that was written in an unoffical ubuntu blog, I'd thank that blog :P
<redwolf> let me show you something, guys: https://share.riseup.net/#QiqRi3PueSy7IE42QoVE1A
<redwolf> as it's so public now. there you can see what he used to make the fake site
<Borw3> Is lubuntu going to switch to lxqt in 18.04?
<redwolf> Borw3, yes, we will
<redwolf> but we'll keep an LXDE edition
<Borw3> If upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 will I need fresh install to get lxqt?
<redwolf> not really, it'll be like installing another desktop. but from that older version I always recommend a fresh install
<cristian_c> I wonder if lightdm will support lxqt
<cristian_c> completely
<cristian_c> and if lightdm will be used in lubuntu anymore
<cristian_c> and lubuntu greeter configuration files lack documentation
<krytarik> cristian_c: That'll be SDDM then.
<cristian_c> ah, ok, as for kde
<krytarik> Yes.
<redwolf> sorry, I'm back
<redwolf> cristian_c, no, we'll have to use another Login manager
<redwolf> yes, krytarik, thanks :)
<redwolf> O.O
<redwolf> O.O!
<redwolf> problems, krytarik? :)
<krytarik> redwolf: Yes, with Irssi having fun.. :P
<redwolf> :D
<parhelia> what... does lubuntu.net do that lubuntu.me doesn't...?
<redwolf> to be not official and almost illegal. that's a lot :D
<parhelia> it's so redundant...
<parhelia> I doubt this smooth scrolling would work so well on the kind of PC one might try installing lubuntu on, either.
<redwolf> what?
<parhelia> on lubuntu.net, there is this weird "smooth" scrolling effect that lubuntu.me doesn't have
<redwolf> really? I haven't visit it lately
<parhelia> as well as lots of other animations
<parhelia> lubuntu.me is mostly static (good)
<redwolf> I try to keep it simple and fast
<parhelia> just like the OS itself :]
<redwolf> exactly!
<redwolf> and as you can see, everybody is closing his shop: https://docs.lubuntu.net
<parhelia> a good thing...
<redwolf> yes
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I am trying to install lubuntu 17.10, with an encrypted home directory. I get window, "record your encryption passphrase". I click run this action now. A terminal window opens. I can't type anything or save anything. The only way to proceed is to close the terminal, but I haven't saved the passphrase. How do I save the passphrase?
<RandomGuyOnIrc> nevermind I think I found the answer
<RandomGuyOnIrc> well hmmmm, strike that nevermind. I think there is a bug in the installer, but there is some documentation
#lubuntu 2018-01-28
<RandomGuyOnIrc> how do I take a screenshot in Lubuntu 17.10
<n-iCe> with your key board print key
<n-iCe> or in your menu go to screenshooter
<RandomGuyOnIrc> ok thanks
<RandomGuyOnIrc> printscrren worked
<RandomGuyOnIrc> the screenshooter is new to me
<n-iCe> :D
<n-iCe> no
<n-iCe> np
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I don't see screenshooter on my menu
<RandomGuyOnIrc> screendump appears with autocomplete
<RandomGuyOnIrc> but gives an error, can't read /dev/vcsa
<RandomGuyOnIrc> apt can't find screenshooter
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I guess it is in svce4-screenshooter
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I now see screenshot, under accessories, and it has a typical interface
<HeeHaw5130> Anyone awake here....?
<HeeHaw5130> I need some help with a USB mouse not working.
<tsimonq2> Please be more specific.
<HeeHaw5130> I have a RadioShack (actual manufacturer: Pixart) USB optical mouse that will not work when plugged in. The optical light works, though.
<HeeHaw5130> oddly enough, the device is registered with the kernel via dmesg.
<tsimonq2> Hm.
<tsimonq2> Maybe try #ubuntu for this one, sorry.
<HeeHaw5130> Alright. Thanks.
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> how can I resize title bar buttons in gnome appòications?
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> you can't. titlebar are defined by themes
<cristian_c> redwolf: I suppose I should find a way to change adwaita (supposed theme)
<redwolf> what OS are you using now?
<redwolf> Lubuntu ships a clone of Radiance
<redwolf> cristian_c, you can grab more themes in gnome-look.org
<cristian_c> redwolf: do you mean 16.04 or 17.10?
<redwolf> all of them
<cristian_c> I mean Lubuntu, btw
<cristian_c> probably, gnome applications (in Lubuntu) use adwaita theme for windows
<redwolf> Lubuntu uses Openbox for windows borders and GTK for controls, so you can grab gtk themes from gnome-look.org, and openbox themes from box-look.org
<redwolf> for CSD applications (the new gnome3 windows) you'll use the gtk theme, and some might not have support for CSD
<cristian_c> redwolf: I think changing theme for whole lubuntu applications is rather excessive when that issue affects just gnome applications
<cristian_c> and not all gnome applications (for example, evince uses lubuntu default theme for titlebar)
<redwolf> no, some use Openbox and some use CSD
<cristian_c> client side decoration
<cristian_c> I know too little about that subject
<redwolf> yes
<redwolf> those are windows borders used in new Gnome3 apps
<cristian_c> I say: for example lubuntu uses unity buttons for title bar in gedit
<redwolf> unity? no
<cristian_c> I don't know if gnome shell has same style
<redwolf> gnome-shell uses mutter, another window manager. we use openbox
<cristian_c> beyond button style; I don't know how to change theme for particular applications
<redwolf> that's not possible
<cristian_c> respect to change the whole,lubuntu theme
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<redwolf> theme applies to all apps
<cristian_c> redwolf: almost every app
<redwolf> no, all of them
<cristian_c> except apps that don't have support for csd
<redwolf> open lxappearance. gtk/widgets section will control the widgets/controls and CSD, and window titlebar will section control the window borders for openbox
<redwolf> CSD is part of the GTK theme. openbox is the border for "traditional" apps
<redwolf> I know this can be a bit confusing. I can't imagine what will happen when we ship Qt apps :|
<cristian_c> now, I've tried lxappearance, then window border tab (fifth tab from left) and I've chsnged theme from lubuntu-default to Bear2, for example
<cristian_c> and then Apply. This has not effect on all apps
<redwolf>  it has no effect on CSD apps
<cristian_c> before that, I've also made two screens that explain very well which I mean
<redwolf> gedit, weather,  todo, etc. the normal apps (audacious, gimp, libreoffice, galculator, etc ) will change their border
<cristian_c> first screen: https://imgur.com/a/gzHDf
<cristian_c> second screen: https://imgur.com/a/yUDSe
<cristian_c> (made by mtPaint)
<cristian_c> redwolf: unfortunately, Bear2 (for example) does not apply to gedit
<redwolf> no, because gedit uses CSD, and that's controlled by GTK
<cristian_c> redwolf: ok
<HedonJames> currently using Lubuntu 16.04 and have 4 different desktops available at login, invoked by "lxsession -s desktopname" runtime arguments.  Can't find ANY such documentation for lxqt-session.  Does lxqt-session have runtime arguments to invoke varying desktop layouts of LXQT desktop?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> yes: https://www.mankier.com/1/lxqt-leave
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> https://github.com/lxde/lxqt-session
<HedonJames> Thanks VikingRedwolf, but I have been all over that page and can't find how to do that.  "man lxsession" in LXDE provides runtime argument/flags and I'm able to boot into varying 'paradigms' using those flags.  For instance, a desktop file in usr/share/xsessions, with contents "/usr/bin/lxsession -s Mimetic-Unity -e LXDE" allow me to boot into a custom Unity-like environment.  Where is the LXQT documentation to re-create this fun
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> sorries :(
#lubuntu 2019-01-21
<lubot> <Lyn Perrine> @JyotiGomes I hope I can help if you have any trouble reporting bugs
<Qewee> Hey there, I just installed Lubutnu 18.10 on an old laptop, and my WiFi doesn't seem to work. Could someone please walk me through the steps of activating it? Digging around on my own hasn't helped so far.
<lynorian> Qewee do you know what kind of wifi chip it has?
<lynorian> if not do you know if you can run lspci and paste that to a pastebin
<Qewee> It's a Qualcomm Atheros AR9485.
<jaggiJ> Qewee:  try restarting network manager service with systemctl ... e.g. sudo systemctl restart network-manager
<lynorian> ok not broadcom
<Qewee> Thanks jaggiJ, but restarting the network manager didn't fix the issue.
<jaggiJ> i ahve this problem sometimes in beggining after installation, sometimes it work sometimes it doesnt. If you make good distro-update should then work all the time I think I have similar wifi, not sure.
<Qewee> When I try to connect to a WiFi network, it attempts to connect to it (and detects nearby networks) but it doesn't manage to make it through.
<jaggiJ> Qewee:  for me nothing fixed it really than restarting system and hoping for the best to catch it working and do update.
<jaggiJ> Qewee: ok, then its something else.
<Qewee> Yeah, restarting hasn't worked for me either.
<jaggiJ> Since it detects network its different problem, I have no idea then, sadly.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @Qewee [<Qewee> Hey there, I just installed Lubutnu 18.10 on an old laptop, and my WiFi …], look at the link... https://sovietek.wordpress.com/2018/11/12/lubuntu-18-10-installation-tips/ If you have an android smartphone with a network and a cable to connect the smartphone and pc (if the charging cable has usb output, you can) you
<lubot> can go to the configuration of the smartphone and on the wifi connection choose to connect wifi via usb and you will have net on the pc to download the driver. Find out which driver you have by typing "sudo lshw -C network" in the terminal. If you have a Broadcom, you can surely activate the wifi if you write in the terminal "sudo apt install bcmwl
<lubot> -kernel-source" (without the quotation marks).
<Qewee> I've figured out the problem, using my smartphone as a WiFi hotspot reveals I just set up my wifi network wrong, though I'm not sure what's wrong with it.
<Qewee> Is IPv4 configuration necessary to get it working?
<lynorian> jyoti it is not a broadcom card so that probably won't help
<lynorian> also ethernet is what I actually use for broadcom
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @lynorian [<lynorian> jyoti it is not a broadcom card so that probably won't help], If it is a realtek, look at here: https://sovietek.wordpress.com/2018/06/09/a-possible-solution-for-the-hp-laptops-weak-wifi-issue-when-using-linux/
<Qewee> Jyoti, it's a Qualcomm Atheros AR9485.
<Qewee> Ordinary networks work fine, but mine is hidden and I can't seem to configure it normally.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @Qewee [<Qewee> Jyoti, it's a Qualcomm Atheros AR9485.], ok, in this case, i can't help, sorry
<lynorian> Qewee you said this was an old card do you know what frequency this wifi card does and what frequency your network is
<lynorian> also how many walls are inbetween
<lynorian> 5ghz wifi does not go thorugh walls well at all
<Qewee> lynoria, it's just a floor below.  I don't know what frequency my network is, but my PC runs on wifi just fine.
<Qewee> Am I supposed to fill in all the fields, like cloned MAC address or BSSID? I don't know how to get either of those. And should IPv4/6 configuration be left on auto for hidden networks?
<lynorian> Qewwee I don't know that much about hidden networks sorry
<apt-ghetto> What shows `ip addr`?
<Qewee> apt-ghetto, this: https://pastebin.com/anb3HSx7
<apt-ghetto> Ok, your wlan interface is wlp7s0 and you have an IPv4 and IPv6 address assigned, which is a sign, that your driver and wlan nic does work
<apt-ghetto> I guess, you are connected to the hotspot? If so, check with `iwlist wlp7s0 scanning` if you find other wlans
<Qewee> I see other wlans, yeah.
<Qewee> Ah, they've left.
<Qewee> I've found a way around it. Thanks, everyone! :D
<lubot> <aptghetto> And which way? ... Did you find also your wlan or only other?
<Qewee> My wlan wasn't listed theren no. I just ended up unhiding my network.
<jirido> archlinux
#lubuntu 2019-01-22
<twosee> hello i want to build a custom live boot usb with lubuntu as the base distro. can debootstrap be used for this? can i target lubuntu releases?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hello. A minor question: I installed the daily iso of Lubuntu 1904. When in April the official release I must do a fresh install or through the updates that I am doing in this daily iso I end up getting the same result as the official release?
<wxl> @JyotiGomes you'll have the option of updating in place through the os
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes you'll have the option of updating in place through the os], Sorry, I do not quite understand what you mean by that. Did you mean that it is not necessary to do a fresh reinstal or that it is better to do?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes you'll have the option of updating in place through the os], Jyoti: ... Sorry, I do not quite understand what you mean by that. Did you mean that it is not necessary to do a fresh reinstal or that it is better to do?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hello. For Lubuntu 1810 (LXQt), what is the best image editor after GIMP? I wanted a very simple and lightweith, but I am undecided between Pinta, MTpaint and Krita ... Pinta is gnome.
<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, beside those you mantioned there are also:DigiKam, Inkscape, UFRaw, F-Spot, Darktable, RawTherapee, ShowFOTO
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, beside those you mantioned there are also:DigiKam, Inksc …], And for LXQt which of the simpler editors can be recommended?
<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, there is no such concept as "this is for gnome, this is for lxqt and so on" you pick the one that suits your needs, does the job you need and also depending on your pc specs like, ram, gpu, cpu and so on.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, there is no such concept as "this is for gnome, this is …], Thanks! 😊
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, beside those you mantioned there are also:DigiKam, Inksc …], Those are more suited for photo editing
<diogenes_> HMollerCl, yeah, he asked for: what is the best image editor after GIMP
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes, but since he pointed pinta, mtpaint and others very simple, I believe he wasn't thinking in photo
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Yes, not photo, just simple editing like "paint" in windows
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, there is no such concept as "this is for gnome, this is …], A doubt: if it does not matter if the application is more appropriate for lxqt, why we use in Lubuntu 1810 the pcmanfm-qt and not pcmanfm?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The thing is that lxqt has libraries in ram already so any qt program don't need to load the again. If you use no qt program it had to load the libraries they need in ram got for example
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Thanks.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> As we know that the battery life between charges is a sensitive issue in Lubuntu (and Linux in general) one question: between two computers where the only difference is that of having one quad-core i5 quad-core processor and one having one i7 processor also eighth generation quadcore, which of the two the battery lasts the longest?
<lubot>  And the difference is it big?
<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, battery life depends on: 1. how old is the battery, 2. how you use your pc (watching videos, wifi and so on) 3. how you charge the batter (you charge it when it's almost empty of you charge it as it has 50-60 %)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, battery life depends on: 1. how old is the battery, 2. h …], All exactly the same except for one being i5 and another i7
<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, it also depends i5 i7?? is could be H HQ M U the letters show the type of the CPU, the most power efficient are those of "U" category, more power consuming are HQ
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> If all the other specs are exactly the same :-)
<lynorian> @JyotiGomes what condition is each battery in?
<wxl> @JyotiGomes you don't need to do a fresh reinstall. it's better/easier not to.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @lynorian [<lynorian> @JyotiGomes what condition is each battery in?], As these details may be out of the channel theme, feel free not to respond. I just ask here because I only use Lubuntu and I see that in it the question of battery is a sensitive issue. The models are the same on almost everything except the processor. I do not
<lubot> know if to install lubuntu it is better to choose the first or the second, taking into account the speed and (mainly) the duration of the battery: ... i5: https://support.hp.com/gb-en/document/c06070124 ... i7: https://support.hp.com/pt-pt/document/c06036706
<lubot> <lynorian> hoenstly battery life will be pretty good but that is not the biggest battery in the world
<lubot> <lynorian> I do worry though about the slow hard drive would make it not my first choice
<lubot> <lynorian> if you want better battery life check out powertop
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @lynorian [if you want better battery life check out powertop], Thanks
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @lynorian [I do worry though about the slow hard drive would make it not my first choice], In both cases I would replace the HDD with SSD, even to keep the original Windows untouched and not lose the warranty when installing Lubuntu :-)
<lynorian> although I have seen hp laptops I can't get open
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> But, sorry, all this is already offtopic :-)
#lubuntu 2019-01-23
<n-iCe> Hello
<lubot> John Keyno was added by: John Keyno
<apt-ghetto> Here you find, how you can check the sha256 hash sum of the downloaded iso file: https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/1.1/retrieving_the_image.html
<lubot> <John Keyno> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Here you find, how you can check the sha256 hash sum of the downloa …], Thanks Ill see what I can do since I'm beginner at coding jajaja
<lubot> <John Keyno> Running commands and that sort of atuff
<apt-ghetto> You try to install Lubuntu 18.04 or 18.10?
<lubot> <John Keyno> 18.04.01
<apt-ghetto> Here you find the needed sums for the different hashes: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/bionic/release/
<apt-ghetto> The sum for the SHA256 hash e.g. is in the file SHA256SUMS
<lubot> <John Keyno> I dont know what im doint
<apt-ghetto> Have you downloaded the iso file with Windows?
<lubot> <John Keyno> So all im doing look in a file within the .iso img for something that is named exaclty sha256? Or sha256sums?
<lubot> <John Keyno> Yes
<lubot> <John Keyno> Theres this list of folders
<lubot> <John Keyno> .disk ... Boot ... Casper ... Dists ... Install ... Isolinux ... Pics ... Pool ... Preseed ... Md5sum ... Readme
<teward> there is no file inside the ISO of the hash sums.  You have to calculate the hash sums of the .iso itself.  There's tools that can do that
<teward> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSHA256SUM#Check_the_iso_file
<teward> ^ this is actually pretty helpful though it's on the Ubuntu wiki
<apt-ghetto> have a look also at https://superuser.com/questions/699014/how-to-make-sure-a-downloaded-iso-matches-a-hash-value
<teward> (the steps remain the same, but you have to get the file from the link that apt-ghetto gave you to get the right hash sums file.
<teward> also what apt-ghetto linked :p
<lubot> <John Keyno> Ok let me do so research on this cause I suck. :s thanks for leading me the right way
<lubot> <John Keyno> I jist compared them and they identical
<apt-ghetto> That's good
<apt-ghetto> When you boot the live system, do you have a voice like "Check disc for defects"?
<lubot> <John Keyno> Only md5 sha1 and sha256
<lubot> <John Keyno> No
<apt-ghetto> Try to create the bootable USB stick with Rufus on Windows => https://rufus.ie/
<apt-ghetto> and then try to boot it
<lubot> <John Keyno> The damn computer is too old the bios doesnt allow to boot from usb
<apt-ghetto> Ahh, you are using a DVD?
<lubot> <John Keyno> Apparebtly it needs a bios update that allows usb bootability
<lubot> <John Keyno> Yes
<lynorian> There is such a thing as plop boot manager
<lynorian> https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html I used this to boot off usb for stuff that didn't boot of usb natively
<lynorian> I think it even works off cds
<lubot> <John Keyno> Let me do a crash courae on that jajaja
<lubot> eosmurfineos was added by: eosmurfineos
<lubot> <eosmurfineos> @John Keyno [Let me do a crash courae on that jajaja], Hi John, I saw your post in Lubuntu Development. ... Do you know how much RAM your machine has?
<lubot> <John Keyno> (Photo, 960x1280) https://i.imgur.com/PvW4tm6.jpg
<lubot> <eosmurfineos> That screenshot is perfect. ... Now this is just my opinion, but I am going to say you don't have enough ram to boot the default live desktop in Lubuntu. ... I usually see at least 225-275mb needed on fresh live boot.
<lubot> <eosmurfineos> Looks like you have 192mb
<lubot> <John Keyno> Which linux should I give a try?
<lubot> <John Keyno> Im downloading debian as we speak
<lubot> <John Keyno> Or chat
<lubot> <John Keyno> Je
<lubot> <John Keyno> Puppylinux?
<lubot> <eosmurfineos> Well, the one of my favorites (besides Lubuntu ;), is Tinycore Linux.
<lubot> <John Keyno> Is that one lighweight enough?
<lubot> <eosmurfineos> @John Keyno [Puppylinux?], I have used Puppy, it would possibly work. I don't recall how much ram it needs, But I would bet Tinycore needs fewer resources.
<lubot> <John Keyno> Ok cool ill try tiny core
<lubot> <John Keyno> Thanks hopefully that one works
<lubot> <eosmurfineos> A functional desktop Tinycore is ~18Mb total .iso size
<lubot> <eosmurfineos> Admin just let me know if this is too off topic. ;)
<lubot> <John Keyno> Im currently trying this other app someone else suggested here called plop boot manager it crashed trying the usb boot with lubuntu we'll see what happens with puppylinux
<lubot> SamuelBanya was added by: SamuelBanya
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Question regarding themes. I get this error when I boot up terminal after running tmux:
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/fmfemId.jpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Anything I can do to add that breeze dark theme?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Thats a warning
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Right so do I just ignore it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In some of the config files there still appear breeze-dark instead of palirus-dark.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I see
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks for the heads up Hans
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Actually, it would be really nice if you could check where it is
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In .config run ... Grep -lir "breeze-dark"
#lubuntu 2019-01-24
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It now displayed "lxqt/debug.log"
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [I filed a bug in libreoffice https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id …], As this bug has not yet been fixed, what I did to get around the problem was "sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice*" + "sudo apt-get update" + "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". Now, finally, LibreOffice works fine! 😊
<lubot> <SivaMachina> sudo apt purge.... is a much shorter command
<lubot> <SivaMachina> Also the Snap works pretty well
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> The Snap works quite well. But I compared it and found that the snap is a bit slower.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes [As this bug has not yet been fixed, what I did to get around the problem was "su …], can you send me a picture of yout filepicker aka save dialog?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and of the help->about dialog? (I want to know which VCL are you suing)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and which LO versio. Thanks!
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [can you send me a picture of yout filepicker aka save dialog?], Where is the filepicker aka save dialog?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when you try to save a new file
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the dailog in which you enter the name of the file
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/rHPLeh7.jpg
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/wg6L2jo.jpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I was gonna say Jyoti, you should help us out with bugs, not dev stuff particular if you're not comfortable but to help escalate them whenever needed. You seem like you know your stuff.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes you have gtk3 VCL, it would be teh same as purging libreoffice-kde5 and installing (if it's nt allready) libreoffice-gtk3
<teward> can I pick the Lubuntu team's brains about something?
<teward> I need to basically strip a few bits out of Lubuntu for a specific software deployment, looking for some info on the packages I need to purge :P
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [@JyotiGomes you have gtk3 VCL, it would be the same as purging libreoffice-kde5 …], Yes, I did the purge of the LibreOffice that comes installed, because I could not solve that problem of not saving files automatically with extension when they were not odf. What problems can I have with this new installation?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> One note: purging the LO, unlike what happens if we try to eliminate the "about-lxqt", does not lead to the removal of the entire desktop of the Lubuntu 1810.
<teward> TL;DR I need to disable the update notifications and upgrade notifications, and let a configured unattended-upgrades handle updates.  User won't have `sudo` either, but that I can fix at the CLI.  Just need to know what packages I need to strip to get rid of update notifications and upgrade notifications :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward [<teward> TL;DR I need to disable the update notifications and upgrade notificati …], I believe that if you don't have update-notifier-common installed, you won't have thata
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm working on making the update-notifier in lubunt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> teward: whcih version are you talking about?
<teward> lubot: 18.04 for now.
<teward> erm
<teward> HMollerCl: ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes [Yes, I did the purge of the LibreOffice that comes installed, because I could no …], if you noly purged libreoffice-kde5 (not the whole LO) it would have worked
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I purged the whole LO and it worked 😊
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I did sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice*
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yup, because now you don't have libreoffice-kde5
<lubot> <HMollerCl> teward: check the update scripts here: /usr/lib/update-notifier and /etc/cron.daily
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [yup, because now you don't have libreoffice-kde5], Should I keep the LO like it is now or install the libreoffice-kde5?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> don't install it, the only thing thata lo-kde5 does is gives a nicer look for teh filepicker/save dialog (and don't add etensions automatically)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [don't install it, the only thing thata lo-kde5 does is gives a nicer look for te …], Ok 😊
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I hope I have no problems with the LO or the system when I upgrade to Lubuntu in April. I did that purge and reinstall the LO on all the computers in the training center at the school where I work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> since you don't have the distro LO, the distro won't do anything.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> So, may i just keep how it is now, correct? 😊
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but in case of bugs, you have to go directly to libreoffice, because you have their repositories and versions.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I do not sure, but it seems to me that the removal, purge, the qlipper also leads to the removal from all over the desktop lubuntu 1810. but the removal or purge the libreoffice takes place in a way much more quiet and independent.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> If we eliminate the libreoffice and reinstall through the discovery, we get a libreoffice strange and with very tiny icons.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't understand well what you are saying about removal from all over the desktop.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes [If we eliminate the libreoffice and reinstall through the discovery, we get a li …], this might be because you endup with VCL=x11 to solve that you would have to install libreoffice-gtk3
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @SamuelBanya [I was gonna say Jyoti, you should help us out with bugs, not dev stuff particula …], As a simple Lubuntu user and adept, I am trying to warn about bugs and other issues that are emerging, as well as some other timely contribution and promotion of Lubuntu as much as possible. To do more than that, I lack the knowle
<lubot> dge and ability that only the most capable and young people have. You are our heroes! 😊
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Well still consider it. The idea is that you don't have to be a developer to join our tram
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Team
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> You definitely should consider it. We'd love to have you.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> We always need people looking for bugs :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In a sense I already consider @JyotiGomes to be part of QA :)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ha good then
<usr1987> Hi everyone.  In Lubuntu 14.04 and older the calc can't do %.  Any idea if it will get fixed?
<teward> usr1987: probably won't until you upgrade, Lubuntu 14.04 is IIRC past general support at this point, and fully dies in less than 4 months
<teward> lol they left right after i spoke xD
<lynorian> also sadly galculator is dead upstream
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Oh wow
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Is there another alternative?
<lynorian> not that sure
<lynorian> there are other calculators
<lynorian> calcoo
<lynorian> maybe but have not used it for a gtk calculator
#lubuntu 2019-01-25
<lubot> readlnh was added by: readlnh
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @tsimonq2 [In a sense I already consider @JyotiGomes to be part of QA :)], What I can say is that I am a simple user that will not rest from annoying you until someone decides to correct that problem of misalignment of the points under the name "Lubuntu" in plymouth! 😊  It is inadmissible to give such a impression at the begin
<lubot> ning of the system!  😊
<lubot> <aptghetto> It may be faster if you provide the picture
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @aptghetto [It may be faster if you provide the picture], +1
<qwebirc68218> When I tried to copy a folder from my android phone connected via usb it only copied the empty folder and not the contents of the folder.
<qwebirc68218> Has anyone had such an issue before?
<leszek> qwebirc68218: libmtp is a nasty ugly microsoft bitch. Don't use this. Install kdeconnect use this. Or a sftp server of some sorts on your android phone
<leszek> you don't need a cable then :) Though yeah cables usually are a bit faster. Not sure if it is possible to do sftp via usb on android though
<qwebirc68218> Thanks I've give that a try. The folder is a couple of gbs so I was hoping to just use the cable.
<leszek> qwebirc68218: like I said mtp is a bit crappy. Yes cable is better for couple of GBs but mtp also has nasty bugs. Never ever try to move the files. ALWAYS copy
<qwebirc68218> okay thanks. I hadn't heard of kdeconnect before and it looks really good.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JyotiGomes [What I can say is that I am a simple user that will not rest from annoying you u …], Aha, you are part of our QA team then :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto [It may be faster if you provide the picture], He did in the devel channel already
<lubot> <aptghetto> @tsimonq2 [He did in the devel channel already], I don‘t see the fixed image, only the old one.
<amir_> Hi
<amir_> I have a huge problem with lubuntu 18.10
<genii> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Guest75063> my problem is after i have updated my os from 18.04 to 18.10 my lubuntu stuck on Strating bpfilter and wont open my os
<genii> !info bpfilter
<ubottu> Package bpfilter does not exist in bionic
<Guest75063> so i have searched and find out a way for the same error but for ubuntu. the solve of that has not helped me.
<teward> !info bpfilter cosmic
<ubottu> Package bpfilter does not exist in cosmic
<teward> heh
<Guest75063> what should i do?
<Guest75063> and the color of the text is changing every time i boot and i seen the Lubuntu 18.10 loading and after that i get that message and stuck into it.
<genii> It should eventually time out and continue
<Guest75063> no its not, i have left laptop for 3 hours(actually i have slept on that time). but when i woke up and came to laptop i just seen that message again
<Guest75063>   Actually, scratch that. Do this: edit /etc/gdm3/custom.conf and uncomment the line:  #WaylandEnable=false  The issue also doesn't seem to appear in a fresh install of Ubuntu 18.10. this was the way for resolve this on ubuntu but i didnt find such a folder and file!
<genii> Without knowing what dbfilter is and what it's normally supposed to be doing ( since it does not seem to be a package from the Ubuntu repositories) makes it somewhat problemmatic to look into
<genii> !find dbfilter
<Guest75063> not dbfilter
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 369 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dbfilter&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<Guest75063> bpfilter
<teward> !find bpfilter
<ubottu> File bpfilter found in linux-aws-headers-4.18.0-1006, linux-aws-headers-4.18.0-1007, linux-azure-headers-4.18.0-1006, linux-azure-headers-4.18.0-1007, linux-headers-4.18.0-13, linux-headers-4.18.0-13-generic, linux-headers-4.18.0-13-lowlatency, linux-modules-4.18.0-13-generic, linux-modules-4.18.0-13-lowlatency
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *throws a penguin at teward*
<Guest75063> is there anyway?
<teward> *erases @tsimonq2*'
<Guest75063> ?
<teward> impatient much?
<lubot> Riazinoir was added by: Riazinoir
<lubot> <Riazinoir> Hi
<lubot> <Riazinoir> My problem was bpfilter too
<lubot> <Riazinoir> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/ixBFYzH.jpg
<lubot> <Riazinoir> @Riazinoir [<reply to image>], Second line is my work😁
<lubot> <Riazinoir> @Riazinoir [<reply to image>], Please help me😭😭
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Is a LXQt 0.14 release date? Thanks!
<lubot> <Riazinoir> @N0um3n0 [Is a LXQt 0.14 release date? Thanks!], Yes
<lubot> <Riazinoir> @N0um3n0 [Is a LXQt 0.14 release date? Thanks!], The intresting thing is bpfilter is for g3m not sddm
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @Riazinoir [<reply to image>], https://askubuntu.com/questions/1084550/ubuntu-18-10-stuck-on-started-bpfilter-while-booting
<lubot> <Riazinoir> @N0um3n0 [https://askubuntu.com/questions/1084550/ubuntu-18-10-stuck-on-started-bpfilter-w …], This is for ubuntu
<lubot> <Riazinoir> Mine is lubuntu
<lubot> <Riazinoir> @N0um3n0 [https://askubuntu.com/questions/1084550/ubuntu-18-10-stuck-on-started-bpfilter-w …], this time is diffrent becuase this solution uses the g3m files to fiz it
<lubot> <Riazinoir> But lubuntu is sddm or ..
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Riazinoir [But lubuntu is sddm or ..], Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 18.10+ is SDDM, anything else is 18.04
<lubot> <N0um3n0> You have Nvidia card?
<lubot> <Riazinoir> @N0um3n0 [You have Nvidia card?], No , its just AMD
<lubot> <Riazinoir> Cpu and  GC
<lubot> <Riazinoir> And again and again i see this bpfilter, is there anyway i disable it ؟ really i need that for tonight😭😭😭😭
<teward> i'm pretty sure bpfilter ins't the actual issue and there's something else going on, but as for debugging that I am at a loss.  (Just wanted ot make this bit known that it's probably NOT bpfilter specifically at fault)
<lubot> <Riazinoir> @teward [<teward> i'm pretty sure bpfilter ins't the actual issue and there's something e …], 😭😭😭😭😭😭😭
<lubot> <Riazinoir> Even if there is a way for a single time use for with my os😭
<lubot> <Riazinoir> And i have access to my command line via recovery mode
<lubot> <Riazinoir> I pay for who help me from this problem😔😔
<harry99> help
<harry99> ?
<lynorian> harry99: what am I helping with?
<harry99> exit
<harry99> close
#lubuntu 2019-01-26
<mathpacka> Hello?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @mathpacka [<mathpacka> Hello?], Hi
<mathpacka> hi there, I'm new to irc, used the web version a little in the past but new to using it with Quassel
<UbuntuUser|55836> Hi
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hello. A question of who knows little of these things: is there anything like Lubuntu server or just Ubuntu server? If it exists, what advantages could there be since we would basically work only on the terminal?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes [Hello. A question of who knows little of these things: is there anything like Lu …], yes it exist. The advantage are less resource consumption because it doesn't have x and de
<lubot> <HMollerCl> smaller iso also, beause it doesn't come with all the x and de software
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<lubot> <aptghetto> Just Ubuntu Server, there is no Lubuntu server. ... A Linux server does not have a GUI.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @aptghetto [Just Ubuntu Server, there is no Lubuntu server. ... A Linux server does not have a G …], Yes. I imagined that. In my question i did not explain myself well: I wanted to refer to the advantages of using the Lubuntu core on using the Ubuntu core for servers. The issue had to do with the existence or not of differences
<lubot>  between Lubuntu and Ubuntu at this level, when we no longer work with DE. And i guess they are the same at this level.
<lubot> <aptghetto> Either you install a server version, which does not have a GUI, or you install a Desktop system, which has a GUI. If you install a GUI on a server, you do it wrong
<lubot> <aptghetto> The package lubuntu-core does not exist in 18.10
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @aptghetto [The package lubuntu-core does not exist in 18.10], So, for servers, i just use Ubuntu, right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if you don't wat to use de, yes
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [if you don't wat to use de, yes], Why the reazon for using DD in a server?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's up to you, maybe you prefer settings things up with de.
<lubot> <aptghetto> There is no reason to use a DE on a server
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [it's up to you, maybe you prefer settings things up with de.], Maybe the server will be lighter without DE
<lubot> <aptghetto> There are only reasons to not use a DE
<lubot> <aptghetto> Security for example
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes [Maybe the server will be lighter without DE], yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's better not to use de
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Thanks Hans Möller and apt-ghetto for this short server lesson :-)
<lubot> <aptghetto> If you like to learn administer servers, set up a server in vm (Vmware, Virtualbox) and install SSH
<lubot> <aptghetto> After installation you can minimise the window and connect from your host system with a SSH session into your running server
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @aptghetto [After installation you can minimise the window and connect from your host system …], thanks
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Just to inform about this error while upgrading Lubuntu1904: "The following packages will be updated: ...    compton-conf ... 1 packages updated, 0 new packages installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. ... 40 packages not fully installed or removed. ... You need to get 0 B / 44.4 kB files. ... After this operation, an additional
<lubot> 162 kB of disk space will be used. ... Do you wish to continue? [S / n] s ... (Read the database ... 217281 files and directories currently installed.) ... Preparing to unpack ... / compton-conf_0.14.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb ... ... Unpacking compton-conf (0.14.0-0ubuntu1) about (0.4.0-1) ... ... dpkg: error while processing the file /var/cache/apt/arc
<lubot> hives/compton-conf_0.14.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack): ...   trying to write '/usr/share/compton-conf/translations/compton-conf_ca.qm', which is also in the compton-conf-l10n package 0.13.0-0ubuntu1 ... Errors were encountered while processing: ...   /var/cache/apt/archives/compton-conf_0.14.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb ... E: Sub-process / usr / bin / d
<lubot> pkg returned an error code (1)"
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 is working on it. There should be an update soon that will fix it.
<IGer> Hi, I was asking for support on forum and wass suggested to make a bug-report about my problem. Is https://launchpad.net/lubuntu-control-center the right place to do it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @IGer [<IGer> Hi, I was asking for support on forum and wass suggested to make a bug-re …], No, sorry
<IGer> can you tell where I can place Lubuntu bug-report?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<IGer> thank you
<tsimonq2> IGer: Wait
<tsimonq2> Real quick
<tsimonq2> Is it compton-conf upgrade issues?
<IGer> hmm. no, its battery monitor that doesnt work, though it does on ubuntu and ToriOS
<IGer> btw link you provided is broken to me. cant access it/
<IGer> can you?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Eh that's pretty disappointing.
<tsimonq2> IGer: I can access it just fine
<tsimonq2> I did have to briefly start nginx on that server though.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya [Eh that's pretty disappointing.], ?
<IGer> do i need special app for it or its avaliable just form browser?
<IGer> link I mean
<tsimonq2> IGer: Just in the browser
<tsimonq2> I can access that page fine from multiple devices
<lubot> <kc2bez> I was able to get to it here too.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Kinda wanted to get some system admin experience tbh.
<IGer> Ok, i heard my gov blocked access to many ip-s. Just tried to access it through anonymizer - it works. omfg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Whoops wrong channel for starters
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> On my behalf
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> But question: But sure yeah will that involve server side work as well? @tsimonq2 could I spin a couple services for Lubuntu?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd like to see solid practice on your part first
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Stand up a few services on your own servers
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Play with it, break it, mess with it on your own
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm going to be blunt with you here @SamuelBanya: I don't think anyone will trust you to do server side work until you can prove you know what you're doing
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Even minor tasks though?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There is no ACL for "minor tasks" work, you either have SSH access or you don't
<IGer> <tsimonq2> I see you found my report
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I kind of feel like a gatekeeper effect though honestly though. At least help me get there. I've been trying to do it with my raspberry pi but have had no luck with port forwarding at bare minimum though.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You have to understand that Lubuntu, like almost all organizations, won't give a beginner the keys to the castle, regardless of how well-intentioned you are
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It has SO MUCH critical data that we can't afford to have an `rm -rf` ran somewhere that shouldn't be ran, etc.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> For sure thats understandable
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you can't figure out port forwarding, I'm sorry, but it proves my point even further
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks for helping a beginner.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be more than happy to answer any questions you have
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ...but on your own stuff :)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah you're right.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> My ego flares up easily sometime so I didn't mean any harm. Just wanted to get some experience honestly. I'll try to make the Pi a test bed for starters
<wxl[m]> tbh first order of business with production sysadmin work is security. And that means trusting no one. It's not about *you*, @SamuelBanya
<wxl[m]> Also the idea behind forum admin had nothing to do with sysadmin work
<wxl[m]> And offtopic would be a good place for such discussions
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah for sure, I asked in the wrong section my bad.
<Fatmeatball_> Lubuntu disables the keyboard after switching my tablet PC (hp/compaq tc4400) to tablet mode, but I can't re-enable it after switching it back.
<Fatmeatball_> test
<Fatmeatball_> (wrong channel)
#lubuntu 2019-01-27
<mathpacka> What is the java channel?
<qwebirc26880> Hi all, is there an easy way to disable and reenable the right mouse button in Lubuntu 16.04 and te remove the icon that brings up the file manager in the toolbar?
<lubot> <Riazinoir> Hi again , how can i add ppt vpn to lubuntu 18.10
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Riazinoir for now, the best way to do it is to install the gtk solution
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that means: network-manager + network-manager-gnome + network-manager-pptp-gnome
<lubot> <Riazinoir> @HMollerCl [that means: network-manager + network-manager-gnome + network-manager-pptp + net …], Thanks,Where i can add the vpn?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> better look at this https://www.ibvpn.com/billing/knowledgebase/50/Set-up-the-PPTP-VPN-connection-on-Linux-Network-Manager-GUI.html
<lubot> <Riazinoir> @HMollerCl [better look at this https://www.ibvpn.com/billing/knowledgebase/50/Set-up-the-PP …], 😍😍😍😘😘😘
<lubot> <Riazinoir> @HMollerCl [better look at this https://www.ibvpn.com/billing/knowledgebase/50/Set-up-the-PP …], Its filtered in my country😁
<lubot> <Riazinoir> And i added the network manager successfully but my problem is even with that there is not any vpn type in add connection
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ypu need to add this 4 packages network-manager + network-manager-gnome + network-manager-pptp + network-manager-pptp-gnome
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sudo apt install pptp-linux ... sudo apt install network-manager-pptp ... sudo apt install network-manager-pptp-gnome ... sudo apt install network-manager-gnome
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Riazinoir ^
<lubot> <Riazinoir> @HMollerCl [sudo apt install pptp-linux ... sudo apt install network-manager-pptp ... sudo apt insta …], I did that but again there is no vpn optiob
<lubot> <HMollerCl> run this: ... nm-connection-editor
<lubot> <HMollerCl> then * sign
<lubot> <Riazinoir> @HMollerCl [run this: ... nm-connection-editor], Lovely
<lubot> <Riazinoir> I need that exactly
<lubot> <Riazinoir> @HMollerCl [then + sign], Solved , many than
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 😊
<zleap> hi
#lubuntu 2020-01-20
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> How can I stop grouping windows? I do not want to have all featherpad Windows listed together in the bottom panel.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I went through the entire configuration center and tried googling, so far failed to find this.
<guiverc> @Mateusz Konieczny; panel config, Task Manager Settings - Window Grouping (toggle's on & off)
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Also what is the proper way of handling interrupted apt-get? Deleting lock files sound like a hack.
<guiverc> panel config = Configure Panel sorry
<guiverc> I wouldn't rm lock files either; I avoid interrupting if I can..
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Stupid me, I forgot to note that I am in 19.10.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Still, I closed wrong console and now apt is refusing to continue. I planned to have a better practices on this install, sounds like a good start to solve this properly ;)
<guiverc> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/5/5.1/lxqt-panel.html?highlight=task%20manager  (item is in Task Manager Settings window about 3/5ths down page)
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I am unable to find "panel config" or "task manager settings" in 19.10
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I am looking at menu start, preferences section and it's subsection "LXQt settings"
<guiverc> right click; configure panel.. Widgets -> Task Manager (right click over some items won't produce correct menu as it'll be treated for whatever mouse is over; I click to far edges of panel)
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/t0PCOMm.jpg
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Now I found it, thanks
<guiverc> I'm right clicking over "Desktop Switcher"
<guiverc> Sorry I don't want to advise on killed apt/terminal; whatever I do is based on where I believe it was up to & command entered...
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Is there still a GUI accessible way to format drives in 19.10?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Also, is there some way to restore a classic mouse pointer shake instead of the default blob (I managed to find themes and disable the permanent night theme that is default).
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Mateusz Konieczny [Is there still a GUI accessible way to format drives in 19.10?], KDE Partition manager that is found in the system tools menu.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Mateusz Konieczny [Also, is there some way to restore a classic mouse pointer shake instead of the …], preferences -> LXQt settings -> appearance -> cursor  might be what you are looking for.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Sadly this has (by default at least) an option to disable black cursor. … But both options are for the same blob shape and "proper" one is not available for a selection.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Maybe I will get used to this one.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> @kc2bez [KDE Partition manager that is found in the system tools menu.], Thanks! Any idea what is the real difference between msdos partition table and gpt partition table? … For drives that will not be bootable and are intended to move data between computers (including Windows).
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I went with msdos as it sounds more backward compatible and I failed to find anything that would indicate differences for usb drives that will hold single partition, are below 2TB and will not be bootable.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Mateusz Konieczny [I went with msdos as it sounds more backward compatible and I failed to find any …], That is probably the best way to go to be compatable accross both.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Mateusz Konieczny [Sadly this has (by default at least) an option to disable black cursor. … But bot …], Do you have a screenshot? I am not sure I follow your issue.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Sorry for photos, software is still installing and I prefer to not interrupt apt-get again
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/sh3vZxr.jpg
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/m0jcAh6.jpg
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/WAdx7po.jpg
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> There are two options for cursor, both with the same blob shape.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> (Photo, 454x446) https://i.imgur.com/D86Pxge.jpg
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> For comparison cursors that are not a blob
<lubot> <kc2bez> You can install that theme from muon.
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 1280x822) https://i.imgur.com/tLjyEQR.jpg
<sweb> lubuntu sddm not running on raspberry init: https://srv-file5.gofile.io/download/oiIhIQ/IMG_20200120_180426.jpg syslog: https://srv-file5.gofile.io/download/oiIhIQ/IMG_20200120_180016.jpg and /var/log/sddm.log is empty
<sweb> focal latest update and installation
<sweb> raspberry pi 4 4G
<sweb> entire syslog: http://paste.openstack.org/show/788606/
<sweb> lubuntu run fine in amd64 but faild on arm64 ...
<sweb> same Eoan :(
<tbs> Hello, i see that my starting lubuntu time increased, also ram usage at start increased to %14 from %12, i have installed some apps but none of them is at startup as i know, can anyone help me about this?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> So I run dist-upgrade. So I have a new question: how to fix "Setting up grub-pc" freezing during apt-get upgrade?
<wxl> freezing or taking longer than you like?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I found for example https://serverfault.com/questions/941031/how-to-fix-setting-up-grub-pc-freezing-during-apt-get-upgrade but it is too late to apply on already frozen command
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> It is stuck now for 2 hours.
<wxl> that shouldn't apply at all
<wxl> unless you have some weird set up
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1121819/apt-get-hangs-on-setting-up-grub-pc describes the same - describes interrupting apt get, deleting lock files and problems on the next boot
<wxl> what version are you on?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> 19.10, fresh install
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I am installing, unpacking backups etc
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I will leave it for a night, I wonder what should be done if it will be still stuck.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> (Photo, 960x1280) https://i.imgur.com/IgbuZfc.jpg
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Sorry for a photo, but telegram, mail etc is not yet setup there.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> So gui finally appeared and asked where I want to apply grub and complained about FlexNet storing data in the boot track.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> It seems to continue now
<wxl> what the heck is that?
<lynorian> I have no clue what flex net is either
<wxl> i did a dist-upgrade for me and the dialogue popped up almost immediately
<wxl> but i also don't have whatever the heck flexnet is XD
<lynorian> flexnet does not appear to be in repos?
#lubuntu 2020-01-21
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> And https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/FlexNet_Publisher makes me only more confused, it is a DRM known to "renders Linux-based systems unable to boot"
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> But I never installed it or needed to install it. … I never used on my computer DRMed software (maybe Windows would count, but is is gone for about one year). … On this laptop I installed only software from repositories.
<wxl> can you boot it now?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Not sure, backup is still unpacking.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I am highly confused as I deleted all partitions as part of the installation process, I was not expecting anything to survive.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Apparently I failed to wipe data stored along partition table (in partition table?) of the disk.
<wxl> apparently you deleted the partitions (think of it as putting fences around data) but the data didn't remove
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> At least I learned something new, next time I will wipe it as explained in https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661254
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Hopefully my os will boot properly.
<wxl> i think it will. from what i can tell those references on wikipedia are old and the bug is supposedly fixed
<lubot> <devikri> excuse me, on lubuntu 18.04, where I can manage startup applications ?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> see autostart tab in lxsession-default-apps or whatever it's called
<diogenes_> devikri or put your app.desktp in ~/.config/autostart
<riaan> hi
<wxl> heyo
<riaan> good morning
<wxl> not for everyone :) (well, it's good but not morning)
<riaan> its 08 19 am here
<wxl> which would make the greeting sensible… just not for everyone :)
<riaan> lets say : good 24hr spin around the sun  :)
<wxl> maybe good current position in spacetime? XD
<riaan> why everyone so quiet ?
<wxl> because this isn't the chat channel (that's #lubuntu-offtopic) but also probably because everyone's sleeping
<riaanbth> had to change name
<lubot> 74913 serzh was added by: 74913 serzh
<rapidwave> How do I change default file browser from Dolphin to Nautilus?
<lubot> <tbs> isnt default file browser pcman?
<rapidwave> Actually, yes, but I want to use nautilus
<lubot> <tbs> i know just a little about this
<lubot> <tbs> im also not sure if it s right
<lubot> <tbs> you can use nautilus, normally, but making it defauld is another thing
<lubot> <tbs> desktop opens with default file browser, so ur system opens with it
<lubot> <tbs> that makes it hard to be stable if u change something that importand
<wxl> naw you can use lx(qt-)session to change default anything
<lubot> <tbs> i updated system and tried to make vivaldi default browser but didnt work
<lubot> <tbs> after log out-in ofc
<wxl> see what @kc2bez said about that. it's a bug in lxqt basically, but just in regards to the browser.
<lubot> <tbs> when u said anything, i thought u just released an update after he said that:D
#lubuntu 2020-01-22
<lubot> <devikri> Execuse me,  … I heard that upgrading releases from lubuntu 18.04 to lubuntu 20.04 cannot be done directly, but must be reinstalled. when reinstalling, do I have to clean the partition first? or I can directly install on that partition
<kzhme> Hello
<lubot> <tbs> as i know u can  install directly, but forexample if u have a home partition, u may need to clean it before use it for make insttallation more stable
<lubot> <tbs> if i want to clean partitions, i dont do it while installation, before it, while using live usb, i open partition manager, format them, than start to installation
<guiverc> @devikri, the switch to LXDE to LXQt is not supported, but it's possible yes. It has problems which is why it's unsupported.  You can install using "manual parititioning", not format, and keep your user configs if you do re-install..   20.04 though is still in development so little testing has been done on release-upgrades. (from 19.10 which is all that will be tested)
<guiverc> not supported, meaning direct upgrades (without re-install).. sorry for my poor wording
<lubot> <devikri> @guiverc [<guiverc> @devikri, the switch to LXDE to LXQt is not supported, but it's possib …], thank you, that's why I have to make preparations, right?
<lubot> <devikri> I plan to upgrade when the LTS version has been released
<guiverc> @devikri, it's still early days..   Even if upgrade was supported; 18.04 to 20.04 upgrades don't turn on until 20.04.1 is released; which is months after 20.04's release (october 2020?; sorry I forget)
<guiverc> (fyi:  there was documentation written for the 18.04 to 18.10 upgrade if you go looking for it, but due to problems I mentioned earlier; it's not supported so re-install is probably better; re-install is quicker anyway!)
<bwew253tgzwhbd> hello guys
<bwew253tgzwhbd> does someone have ungoogled chromium?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I though that Chromium is an unggogled Chrome.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Is there something to degoogle it further?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> There is also entire line of browser making futher small tweaks, like Brave and other.
<guiverc> bwew253tgzwhbd, chromium-browser is in repos - https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=chromium-browser
<guiverc> chromium is the upstream version of google-chrome; without google's closed-source-whatever
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> How can I fix sound management in 19.10? … - every volume change causes lxqt-panel to appear
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> -every volume change is logged in "last notification" overview in bottom bar (I simply killed this feature completely)
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> - after reducing sound to 0% it is still played
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> - attaching headphones is ignored, headphones are not used and main latop sound ouptut is used
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> - muting sound is ignored, lxqt-panel shows 0% (muted) and sound is still played
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Everything worked well in Lubuntu 16, Lubuntu 14, Lubuntu 13 :(
<lopesFabu> test
<tomreyn> that sooo succeeded.
<tomreyn> and could also have been done in #tests
<blip99> sorry for the basic question but how can I upgrade 19.04 to 19.10?
<blip99> I mean is it safe to force it currently:  sudo do-release-upgrade -c
<blip99> or should I wait for the graphical prompt to pop up
<diogenes_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kc2bez> blip99: we also have a section in our manual covering upgrades. https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/D/upgrading.html
<blip99> kc2bez, thank you! One question I can't find the answer to - will upgrade seamlessly handle my encrypted / and /home partitions?
<blip99> Both encrypted using the installer, requiring a password on boot-up
<kc2bez> blip99: it should. I have done an upgrade on a fully encrypted disk with success, I didn't have separate partitions only / but it should be the same.
<kc2bez> As always note the warning for backing up.
<blip99> sounds good. thanks kc2bez
<kc2bez> You are welcome.
<rertre> hi
<sebastian_> hey
<sebastian_> hey
<sebastian_> what's up
<sebastian_> can anyone read this
<sebastian_> hello
<kc2bez> sebastian_: It is working. You have reached the Lubuntu support channel.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Arghh, is there any reasonable way to either downgrade kernel to 5.1 or upgrade to 5.4? I am currrently using Lubuntu 19.10 and I had repeated freezes It seems that I managed to run into https://askubuntu.com/questions/1185491/ubuntu-19-10-freezes-and-lags-reguarly
<wxl> is this your issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1833281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1833281 in Linux "System freeze when memory is put on SWAP in Linux >4.10.x" [Medium,Confirmed]
<wxl> if so the workaround seems to be turning off swap which should be fairly trivial if you've got a system that can handle it
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I am using Lubuntu because I have 4GB of RAM.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I will try disabling swap, I am looking for a command.
<wxl> temporarily: `sudo swapoff -a`
<wxl> permanently: comment (`#`) out the line in /etc/fstab
<wxl> that said, you CAN install an upstream (read: newer) kernel but these are unsupported and could create other problems since they're not really supported https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I will tru because this is really killing my computer. I am unable to even finish unpacking backups.
<genii> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<mycrap> graphic card help please
<wxl> mycrap: go ahead
#lubuntu 2020-01-23
<lubot> <devikri> I moved the window too far down then I couldn't raise it anymore. I try to close then open the application again, but the application appears in the last place I closed it. is there a way to raise it ?
<guiverc> @devikri, I don't recall your release, but I right-click on the task.manager (panel item) selecting 'move' then drag the window where I want it (its starts from wherever your cursor is on screen)
<gandsnut> What's the recommended way to boot first to a command line, then start the Lubuntu GUI?
<lubot> <tbs> Hello, guys u may remember that i wanted new ssd to replace with my hdd and add 8gb ram. i did it, they also installed win10 to show me it works, im using now win10. after i came home i tried to install lubuntu but it i couldnt even start live usb.i press esc and open boot menu than select my usb but after that it doesnt continue. i tried
<lubot>  to do it on bios menu but i saw i cant even open bios. i tried to use esc menu to open bios but when i try to open it, screen is just blank page. can anyone help me?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> > it doesnt continue … What exactly happened?
<lubot> <tbs> @Mateusz Konieczny [> it doesnt continue … What exactly happened?], i see lubuntu start menu, when i press start lubuntu it doesnt continue, blank screen, currently im trying what i can, still couldnt solve
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Have you tried with other usb drive? Maybe it is corrupt? … I had exactly this problem with corrupt CDs.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> In general "broken medium" is reason for many similar broken installation process.
<lubot> <tbs> i tried to create new live usb with 2 linux, and with 2 flash usb drive, other than these i cant even open bios
<wxl> @tbs kind of doesn't make sense, though, as it worked before. i wonder if it isn't some bios setting they twiddled
<wxl> some secure boot kind of thing or something
 * wxl shrugs
<lubot> <tbs> no, they did most things front of me, they didnt anything with bios
<wxl> because if it all worked before and now doesn't work.. that doesn't make sense
<wxl> the only variable here is (a) you have a new drive which would have no effect and (b) you have windows....... which might have an effect
<lubot> <tbs> im thinking about if it s about new ram or putting hdd to dvd slot
<kc2bez> Windows fast boot or fast startup could be an issue if it is enabled. https://www.howtogeek.com/243901/the-pros-and-cons-of-windows-10s-fast-startup-mode/
<lubot> <tbs> i tried those
<lubot> <tbs> im  sure i can close windows
<kc2bez> Right but if enabled it acts more like a suspend instead of a shutdown.
<lubot> <tbs> it was enabled but i changed it
<lubot> <tbs> i already can open boot menu with esc
<lubot> <tbs> if i press esc before bios opens, i can open boot menu
<lubot> <tbs> there s some options, there s wheree i can choose live usb
<lubot> <tbs> there s also an option to open bios settings, but when i click it or when i press f2 to open bios, it just show me black empty screen
<lubot> <tbs> seems like i need to go pc shop again which s 25-30 km away from my home
<lubot> <tbs> thanks for suggestions
<lubot> <tbs> and now i have another question
<lubot> <tbs> why linux distros use telegram like this one? why not for example discord? telegram wants phone to open but discord doesnt. so it seems even more private
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> @tbs [why linux distros use telegram like this one? why not for example discord? teleg …], Discord also wanted my phone number when I wanted to register.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> And note that you can use IRC, it is mirrored by Lubuntu Bridge Bot.
<kc2bez> We have Matrix too.
<lubot> <tbs> hmm, maybe it wanted but r u sure u had to give? i think just email is enough
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> @tbs [hmm, maybe it wanted but r u sure u had to give? i think just email is enough], To be more strict, I registered - but it claimed to detect unusual activity and demanded phone number to proceed.
<lubot> <tbs> i didnt know there was something like that
<lubot> <tbs> so it also wants phone number...
<lubot> <tbs> it would be good if telegram wouldnt want phone number, i could suggest it to others ...
<wxl> @tbs i'm not a big telegram fan either but the reason for it: it's incredibly common for people to use it. almost more than anything else
<wxl> there is discussion of changing our bot to a different one that could support discord, though https://phab.lubuntu.me/T124
<wxl> and just about everything else under the sun! https://github.com/42wim/matterbridge
<lubot> <tbs> good really, i hope they will also add disqus too
<wxl> i think that's ultimately unreasonable
<lubot> <tbs> i see linux as" good with all free apps" i feel happy to see it when it s more connected to other free aps
<wxl> disqus is for blogs. period.
<lubot> <tbs> the reason why i think about disqus is it s hard to get account for every distro's page or forum, so disqus may help about it
<wxl> for a blog, that makes sense. and it does work.
#lubuntu 2020-01-24
<giaco> noob problem: sometimes (eg when opening video files with ffplay) window is created larger than the screen. I can maximize it, but not resize
<wxl> what version of lubuntu?
<giaco> is there a way to drag the window by clicking it? Or resize it by other means?
<giaco> 18.04
<wxl> ok let's see if we can think of a smarter way
<wxl> BUT
<wxl> you can hold alt, click on anywhere in the window and drag
<giaco> oh
<giaco> that was easy
<giaco> I am pretty sure I tried that before, but your magical words made this possible
<giaco> thank you wizard!
<wxl> giaco: also try clicking on the window title bar, clicking resize and then moving in the direction of the tail of the arrow icon
<lubot> <lynorian> wxl I think you mean right click
<wxl> ah yes thank you lyn
<giaco> wxl: also thanks
<wxl> also: alt-right click-drag
<wxl> that does a resize
<wxl> also you might want to try to configure some stuff yourself http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions#Window_actions
<wxl> there's the obvious Move and Resize, but MoveToEdge, GrowToEdge, GrowToFill, and ShrinkToEdge are all interesting
<lubot> Mahmudul Alam was added by: Mahmudul Alam
<lubot> <devikri> (Photo, 1280x102) https://i.imgur.com/z3WkjEc.jpg I want to make lubuntu 19.10 live cd but I have problems like that. can anyone help me?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> What is your current os? … Also, note that you need a DVD or USB. CD is no longer enough.
<lubot> <devikri> @Mateusz Konieczny [What is your current os? … Also, note that you need a DVD or USB. CD is no longer …], sorry thats DVD-R my bad sorry
<lubot> <devikri> @devikri [sorry thats DVD-R my bad sorry], is it impossible for using DVD-R to create bootable ?
<guiverc> devikri, you can write ISO images to dvdr; however some older hardware won't boot or use certain types of DVDR media; some types of media (that used to be common; but was more expensive) used to be okay
<guiverc> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/how-to-burn-a-dvd-on-ubuntu/14022
<guiverc> fyi: it mentions xfburn which is what I'd use on Lubuntu 18.04, or K3b which is what I'd use on modern Lubuntu; but you could use anythree mentioned
<lubot> <devikri> @guiverc [<guiverc> fyi: it mentions xfburn which is what I'd use on Lubuntu 18.04, or K3b …], Okay thx 😊😊
<lubot> <devikri> @guiverc [<guiverc> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/how-to-burn-a-dvd-on-ubuntu/14022], execuse me, i dont know why, but my k3b stuck at 97% for more than 15 minutes,  is there any suggestions ?
<guiverc> sorry no, it's been a long time since I burnt a dvdr/cdr ... most of my fails I recall where just bad media; using another blank usually fixed it (though some drives always fail; so after multiple failures I'd replace drive.. bad drives were hard to detect often)
<lubot> <devikri> @guiverc [<guiverc> sorry no, it's been a long time since I burnt a dvdr/cdr ... most of m …], 😂😂😂 I guess I have to use a USB flash disk. simple and easy
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> in lubuntu, which is the program to make screenshot?
<kc2bez> Which version of Lubuntu sacarde ?
<sacarde> 14.04
<kc2bez> I am not sure. 14.04 has not been supported for some time now.
<sacarde> or 16.04
<kc2bez> 18.04 and 19.10 are the current supported versions.
<sacarde> and 16.04.. not?
<kc2bez> Correct. 16.04 is not in support.
<guiverc> sacarde, flavors of Ubuntu have only 3 years of support; the only 16.04 still supported is Ubuntu server (no desktop), desktop (unity 7) or kylin (chinese) - all other flavors of 16.04 are EOL as 3 years have passed
<sacarde> ah
<guiverc> (I was talking about LTS releases ^; for non-LTS flavors are identical to Ubuntu)
<sacarde> ok.. thanks
<alex15> Hello. I have been using Lubuntu for a long time (more than 4 years), but in the latest release / Lubuntu 18.04 /, despite a lot of advantages, there are a couple of very unpleasant moments: Libreoffice stopped opening files located on samba resources. Moreover, letters were sent to the developers and they fixed the problem, but the maximum they
<alex15> achieved, the files began to open for reading with the correct samba settings.Please help me solve the problem ... it has been observed for a long time, and to localize the problem - is it a file manager or something else impossible ... I have Linux Mint 18 at home and everything works fine on it.
<alex15> Of course, you can mount the resource and that's all ... which I did, but still it needs to be fixed
<alex15> I searched everywhere email of lubuntu support, but the mission is impossible )
<guiverc> alex15, the latest Lubuntu is 19.10, second latest which reached EOL today was 19.04, third .... 18.04 is four releases back... Mint 18 I think is based on 16.04, pre samba wanna-cry windows problems so it's possible your issue is over vers= (anything 2017+ follows the microsoft mandated changes b/c of wannacry; 16.04 is pre-wannacry)  - but guess only
<alex15> thanks a lot... but in the organization, where I am working, is using only LTS version... As I know, Lubuntu 19.04 will be supported only 9 months... I suppose 19.10
<alex15> too
<kc2bez> correct our next LTS version is 20.04
<alex15> could you please say, how long must I wait for it?))
<kc2bez> It will be released in April. Releases are YY.MM
<guiverc> 20.04 means the 2020-April release; ubuntu uses a year.month format - so 18.04 means the 2018-April release of Ubuntu
<alex15> perfect... hope samba+libreoffice problem will go away with this version of lubuntu =).
<alex15> of course I have found, that for example if I install thunar, which is very like pcmanfm and give sftp-access to this resource - all is functioning
<kc2bez> You can test it now (perhaps in a VM or spare computer) and file any bugs you find. That would help get any changes necessary in before release.
<kc2bez> It is easier to get fixes in now before the release than after.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> alex15 libreoffice problem with samba was fixed? I'm using cifs now because of that
<lubot> <tbs> hello guys, if some of u remember last night i asked about bios not openning. i went to the compiter shop, he just changed ram to same model and it fixed, ram had problem so bios didnt open. just saying here so it may be usefull for you too maybe.
<lubot> <tbs> and now again, after new install, i cant install steam, there was a code to put on terminal to fix it. can anyone remind me that? :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> `sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386; sudo apt update`
<lubot> <tbs> still not openning, i ll try to relog
<lubot> <tbs> still not openning
<lubot> <kc2bez> what is the output of `dpkg --print-foreign-architecture` ?
<lubot> <tbs> dpkg: error: unknown option --print-foreign-architecture
<lubot> <kc2bez> sorry there should be an s on the end of that. `dpkg --print-foreign-architectures`
<lubot> <tbs> i386
<lubot> <tbs> a window opens that says "veryfiyng installation" than it closes
<pseudo> problem with samba has Systemic nature. Samba and libre office Doesn't work in conjunction - PCManFM (Forms invalid paths) - GVFS - SAMBA - LibreOffice (NOT only)
<lubot> <tbs> same thing happened and i fixet it with guys' help here
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think that was me but maybe not.
<lubot> <tbs> im not sure but it was tomyern or wxl
<lubot> <tbs> sure im okay if u help, i would be glad ^^
<lubot> <kc2bez> You did a `sudo apt install steam-installer` ?
<lubot> <tbs> no, i used deb file from steam web site
<lubot> <tbs> i could install that way to debian lxqt, i did it to see if it works there
<lubot> <kc2bez> You may need to re-install after adding the i386 architecture
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tbs [i could install that way to debian lxqt, i did it to see if it works there], Yes, Debian has i386 enabled.
<lubot> <tbs> how can i uninstall this, i cant find steam installed at muon
<lubot> <tbs> ahh u r kc2bez, i didnt mention ur name before cuz ur name s hard to remember for me:)
<lubot> <kc2bez> You don't need to uninstall it, just `sudo apt install PATH/TO/DEB`
<lubot> <tbs> yeah probably u helped me beforeÄ°:)
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is probably in your `/home/Downloads` directory.
<lubot> <tbs> Reading package lists... Done … Building dependency tree        … Reading state information... Done … E: Unable to locate package PATH/TO
<lubot> <tbs> ahh
<lubot> <tbs> u see im new :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> No worries
<lubot> <tbs> it s same
<lubot> <tbs> btw i usualy use discover to install deb files
<lubot> <kc2bez> Your username would be in between `/home/` and `Downloads` … I am a command line kind of person, I guess I am old school :)
<lubot> <tbs> i wrote this sudo apt install /home/tbs/Ä°ndirilenler/steam_latest.deb
<lubot> <tbs> indirilenler=downloadeds
<lubot> <kc2bez> You can browse to it in PCmanFM-Qt if that is easier, then use Discover to re-install.
<lubot> <tbs> the problem is i cant see it in installed apps
<lubot> guiverc was added by: guiverc
<lubot> <kc2bez> You won't, you didn't install it from the repo.
<lubot> <tbs> i did browse it on pcmanfm-qt and found its path. then copied it next to ur command like i showed you sudo apt install /home/tbs/Ä°ndirilenler/steam_latest.deb
<lubot> <tbs> i dont understand what u mean if it s not this
<lubot> <kc2bez> That should work or did you get an error.
<lubot> <tbs> let me do it again
<lubot> <tbs> steam-launcher is already the newest version (1.0.0.61). it says in short
<lubot> <tbs> but when i check steam-launcher at muon, it seems it s not installed
<lubot> <tbs> so what should i do to install steam?
<lubot> <kc2bez> you should be able to do a `sudo apt remove steam-installer`
<lubot> <kc2bez> Then `sudo apt install steam-installer`
<lubot> <tbs> 'steam-installer' kurulu değildi, dolayısıyla kaldırılmadı it says, that means it wasnt installed, so didnt uninstalled
<lubot> <tbs> but i have steam now, it just doesnt open
<lubot> <tbs> @@
<lubot> <tbs> its name is steam-launcher maybe
<lubot> <kc2bez> hmm, not sure, maybe
<lubot> <tbs> yeah it "was" ^^ i uninstalled it
<lubot> <kc2bez> I would try to install from the repo now. `sudo apt install steam-installer`
<lubot> <tbs> im doing
<lubot> <tbs> it s same...
<lubot> <tbs> ş stll cant open steam
<lubot> <tbs> its " verfying installation" window closing suddenly like i said before
<lubot> <tbs> i ll try restart
<lubot> <tbs> still same
<lubot> <tbs> :(
<lubot> <tbs> i try so hard, installing os is easier than steam to lubuntu 5 times :(
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'm not sure, I have to run for a while, hopefully someone else will be along to help.
<lubot> <tbs> thanks for help
<lubot> <tbs> i hope someone :(
<lubot> <tbs> i instaled this `sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386; sudo apt update` and now i wanna remove it to start again, how to remove?
<lubot> <tbs> i could install steam
<lubot> <tbs> i guess it s about creating su password and maybe suoders
<lubot> <tbs> that s the differance i could see between lubuntu and debian, u guys know at lubuntu installation we dont set su password
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tbs I installed steam in a Lubuntu virtual machine. I made a video of the process. https://send.firefox.com/download/b86fd1eccffc56e6/#dN77NXVGNpsabPDV0SjUDQ
<bwew253tgzwhbd> oh ye i can agree that theres no su password but why is that so
<kyabori> hi
<bwew253tgzwhbd> is ubuntu the only distro where systemd google dns fallback virus is disabled by default
<sirnapkin1334> this is probably a really dumb question, but if I install KDE Plasma over Lubuntu, will it have better performance than using Kubuntu?
<bwew253tgzwhbd> no
<bwew253tgzwhbd> u probably still have these startup programs from lubuntu even when u choose kde plasma as desktop environment
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @sirnapkin1334 [<sirnapkin1334> this is probably a really dumb question, but if I install KDE Pl …], And use plasma? Or use lubuntu?
<lubot> <tbs> @kc2bez [@tbs I installed steam in a Lubuntu virtual machine. I made a video of the proce …], thanks for your work, i took a lot time from you guys again
<lubot> <tbs> what i did to install steam is: 1.create su password. 2.make ur account in sudoers. 3 install steam with deb file from steam web site. this s also easy to do
<wxl> steps 1 and 2 should be unnecessary as the default user is already in sudoers
<lubot> <tbs> with only step 3 i couldnt install, the reason i do 1 and 2 is what i saw when i tried to install at debian lxqt, at debian lxqt while installing, a window like terminal opened and wanted my password, i entered my password but it wanted me to in sudoers. so that s how i found it. and it s working.
<wxl> you use sudo to install
<wxl> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<lubot> <tbs> i dont know these as u guys. not even %10, but im telling what i saw and did. if you dont believe me u can try installing steam to debian lxqt and see yourself
<wxl> oh i didn't realize you were talking about debian
<wxl> yeah with debian everything's different
<lubot> <tbs> dont misunderstand me pls, i trust you but i cant deny what i saw and did
<wxl> i just assumed..... because this is not DEBIAN support :)
<lubot> <tbs> i guess u dont read or understand what i wrote :)
<lubot> <tbs> i dont want help about this matter anymore cuz i solved it, and i solved it with a way u guys didnt suggest, so i try to share it with you guys cuz i got so much help from you and you may help others with this
<wxl> it's a great suggestion for debian
<lubot> <tbs> yeah, also it works at lubuntu...
<wxl> just totally unnecessary
<lubot> <tbs> im sorry to distrup you and all ppl here.
<wxl> no worries
<blip99> hi all, how do i kill the x server on lubuntu?
<blip99> on ubuntu it's sudo service lightdm stop
<blip99> but looks like lubuntu dont use lightdm
<wxl> blip99: sddm
<blip99> wxl, thank you, but attempting to stop it says "Failed to stop ssdm.service: Unit ssdm.service not loaded."
<wxl> blip99: you fat fingered it
<blip99> lol
<blip99> sorry
<wxl> a ton
<wxl> oops
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: yeah, wrong channel xD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Lol!
#lubuntu 2020-01-25
<dega> hello quasslers
<dega> aa
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Namaste! dega
<lubot> <tbs> hello, i need support,  i tried simple screen recorder, my voice was too low, not comfortible to listen, i thougt there was problem about my mic, 2 days ago as i shared here i put ram and ssd to laptop and they installed win10 to show me it works but there was bios problem cuz of ram, so i couldnt install lubuntu, that night, before going
<lubot>  compiter shop to repair bios, i tried my mic with OBS, it was good really, 4x better than when i use at lubuntu, now im trying it again at lubuntu with OBS and it s not working well again.
<lubot> <tbs> in short there s problem at lubuntu about getting my voice via mic
<guiverc> @tbs, I have no experience with recording voice via mic, but I'd suggest looking in pavucontrol (or pavucontrol-qt if using modern lxqt) to increase volume..   If i look in my own, i gives blank and "No application is currently recording audio" but I'd hope you'd have options there with OBS etc installed
<lubot> <tbs> guiverc, it s not about increasing voice, cuz i also tried it before, but it just reduce its quality
<nmzm> Hello everyone :)
<wxl> heyo nmzm
<tipreg> Hello, desperate here. I had lubuntu on a machine with 500G almost full hard disk. An idiot thought he could just take it and install windows on it. Is there any way to recover the data?
<wxl> if they made a new partition, quite possibly. if they throttled over the install, no…
<tomreyn> tipreg: only what was not overwritten probably. create an image of it, store it elsewehre, use testdisk against the image
<wxl> i mean i guess there's some remote possibility some of the data could exist in free space, but it would take some hardcore forensics to even get to that
<tomreyn> and... you need to always have abackup of any data you consider relevant, not only when there are people around who might install windows over your precious single copy.
<tipreg> yes, just never imagined this could happen
<wxl> thus the word "always" XD
<tipreg> So is there a good chance i can recover most of it?
<tomreyn> there are many other scenarios which could have had a comparable result.
<tomreyn> there's a chance you may be able to recover parts of it, but without more details it's impossible to tell.
<tipreg> he just installed windows overwriting lubuntu, nothing else (!)
<tomreyn> and recovery of those parts will most liklely involve work by someone with a minimal level of experience in forensics.
<wxl> yes, that
<mycrap> will gparted recover anything in that situation?
<wxl> you would first need to do what tomreyn suggested: image it somewhere else (`dd` is what i would use but it's a dangerous tool)
<tipreg> I feel better for that "what was not overwritten probably"
<wxl> well that's the other thing: data is not stored sequentially
<tipreg> Why is it better to use testdisk on the image rather than directly on the disk?
<tomreyn> the most common mistake after such an event is that users continue to write to the storage which is afected, such as by rebooting form a system storewd on it, or otherwise mounting data from it in read-write mode. if you do this, you're actively working against the goal of data recovery. thus you need to create an image first of all.
<tomreyn> sorry about the typos, hope you can read it nevertheless
<tipreg> ok, can i please ask you for an exact step-by-step
<tipreg> also i am not sure what i will be using (usb?)
<tipreg> (pendrive)
<tipreg> I cant afford aforensics expert, have to do it myself
<tipreg> unfortunately
<tomreyn> any storage which can handle several writes and won't loose the data soon (you can create multiple copies and store it on different storages once you have created one copy)
<tomreyn> which impact does it have to your life if this data is lost, if i may ask?
<tipreg> Do i create the image from windows or from a live-linux?
<nmzm> Guys, is there a way to check which version of libsdl2-mixer is installed? Not from the repository
<tipreg> 5 years of work thrown in the garbage
<tomreyn> hmm, and you don't even have an older backup of it?
<tipreg> maybe some parts, but not most of it
<tipreg> yes my mistake
<tipreg> here
<tomreyn> i don't mean to judge, i'm just asking.
<tipreg> I should have had it fully backedup
<tipreg> but this scenario was completely unpredictable
<tomreyn> no, loss of data from a single storage is very predictable
<tipreg> I mean who would do something like that... just idiot isn't enough...
<tomreyn> the cause is unexpected, i agree
<tomreyn> but you generally need to prepare better in the future
<tomreyn> which other storage media do you have available to store those 500GB on?
<tipreg> usbdisk
<tomreyn> flash storage is an option but an SSD or HDD would be better
<tipreg> yes externaldisk i mean
<lubot> <wxl23> @nmzm [<nmzm> Guys, is there a way to check which version of libsdl2-mixer is installed …], Are you saying you know you didnt install from the repos? If not, where?
<tipreg> (sorry)
<lubot> <tbs> 500gb flash storage? so they made it too. i wonder how expensive it s
<tipreg> consider me a beginner, actually I am
<nmzm> lubot: Compiled from source code and then: sudo make install. So dpkg -l | grep sdl can't see it
<nmzm> But it's installed in the system
<lubot> <wxl23> @nmzm [<nmzm> lubot: Compiled from source code and then: sudo make install. So dpkg -l …], Where did you get the source?
<nmzm> Lubot: From the official website I believe. From here -> https://www.libsdl.org/projects/SDL_mixer/
<tomreyn> tipreg: no worries, you're doing well. i need to persist on this, though: which kind of storage is this external, usb connected storage? is it a classic ultra-portable flash storage "usb stick", is it a (larger in physical dimensions, at least 1.5 inch width) SSD, is it a (even larger in physical dimensions, at least 2.5 inch width) HDD?
<tomreyn> we can also find out when you have it connected.
<tipreg> yes the larger one (dont have it right now though)
<tipreg> it's a classic external hd maybetoshiba
<tomreyn> tipreg: okay, for now tell me whether anything is running off this 500 GB storage you need to recover data from
<nmzm> Lubot: I can see that ist's 2.0.4 on the website, but I need to add a check if it's installed in the script. Like: If sdl2-mixer=2.0.4 - continue, else: error(example)
<tipreg> sorry i dont undertsnad what you mean
<tipreg> running off?
<tipreg> (also english not my first language)
<tomreyn> tipreg: you mentioned a windows installation, you are on this lubuntu channel so you probably also have an ubuntu installation on this computer. is it a dual-boot system?
<tipreg> no, this is another computer
<tomreyn> is the computer with the 500 GB disk attached to it currently running?
<tipreg> I dont have the externaldisk nor that "nowwindows machine" here with me in this moment
<tipreg> the nowwindows machine is turned off (and not here with me now)
<tomreyn> ah, so we can only discuss what your next steps should be, but can't guide you live now
<tipreg> yes - though would have been nice i guess
<tipreg> i mean nice to have you with me during the process
<tipreg> but i'll try by myself and come back in case
<tipreg> hoping to find you again
<tomreyn> you can just come back here when you're about to do it, someone may be around, or if not here, then in #ubuntu
<tomreyn> tipreg: so to keep it simple, you should have two separate external storages ready to image the 500 GB disk:
<tipreg> yes maybe I'll do - but they (this computer and the other) are in different locations
<tipreg> i have to move one
<tipreg> ok so i am with you
<lubot> <wxl23> @nmzm> Lubot: From the official website I believe. From here - [<nmzm> Lubot: From the official website I believe. From here -> https://www.libs …], See `strings` and `readelf` suggestions here https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/58846/viewing-linux-library-executable-version-info#58849
<tomreyn> tipreg: one should be a bootable (l)ubuntu live system (which you could prepare now), the other should be a storage (ideally ssd or hdd) which can hold those 500 GB data.
<tipreg> is it ok if the live system is on a pendrive?
<nmzm> lubot: Thank you!
<tomreyn> tipreg: sure
<tomreyn> this won't take many sustained writes.
<tipreg> possible problem: maybe that computer won'allow usb-boot (it's old)
<tipreg> maybe only cd
<lubot> <tbs> i thought 500gb flash disk would be more expensive
<tipreg> cd-boot
<tipreg> is that also ok?
<tomreyn> tipreg: dvd should also work, i guess.
<tipreg> which distro?
<tomreyn> tipreg: what did you have running on it before windows got installed?
<tipreg> afornsics one or just lubuntu?
<lubot> <tbs> there s some data recovery specialezed distros at distrowatch
<tipreg> before windows lubuntu
<tomreyn> tipreg: do you know which version of lubuntu you had?
<tomreyn> tipreg: it's ok to say "no" if you're not sure, i'm just wondering
<tipreg> was an older lts, not sure
<tipreg> LTS
<tipreg> not sure exactly which
<tomreyn> tipreg: just use the latest stable lubuntu then
<tipreg> Ok so i launch tthe dvd with lubuntu on the windows machine and then?
<tipreg> I connect the externald drive?
<tomreyn> tipreg: actually it's probably better if you use lubuntu 18.04 LTS (atest LTS release), since 19.10 (latest stable release) has a different interface you're not used to.
<lubot> <tbs> https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=clonezilla
<tipreg> ok
<lubot> <tbs> ş found this
<tomreyn> tipreg: once you have the system booted off it, you need to attach the other large storage device which can hold the 500 GB image file.
<tomreyn> tipreg: test whether and ensure that you can write to it, as root.
<tipreg> ok - the other device must be empty even if it's say 1tb ?
<tipreg> or is it ok as long as it has 500G free?
<tipreg> how should it be formatted? fat? ext?
<tomreyn> i would recommend it, but it's not required to be empty. you just need to be able to store the 500 GB there. you woill later also need to have some place to restore data that you recovered form this image. so if you want to store recovered data on the same device you have the image on (actually not an ideal situation, a separate storage would be better) then you'll need more than those 500 GB
<tomreyn> i'd use an ext4 file system, or any journalled file system lubuntu supports, but it is less relevant
<tipreg> even fat would be ok?
<tipreg> I am confused because it's windows now
<tomreyn> that's not a journalled file system, but if you have to use fat that can work too.
<tomreyn> a windows alternative to ext3/4 is ntfs
<tipreg> I mean the fact that it's windows now doesn't suggest to use fat?
<tomreyn> no
<tipreg> ok
<tipreg> (sorry for stupid questions)
<tipreg> :)
<tipreg> so not even ntfs would be better?
<tipreg> I mean ext is just as fine or better
<tomreyn> don't try to access your old data using any of the file system or partition strcutures the windows installation created on the 500 GB drive, in fact dont try to access it at all other than by using the dd command
<tipreg> not familiar with the dd command
<tipreg> !dd
<tomreyn> assuming the file system you will recover to is mounted at /media/myusername/my_external_recovery_filesystem and the 500 GB storage you want to recover is located at /dev/sdZ, you would use this command to create the image file:
<tomreyn> sudo dd if=/dev/sdZ of=/media/myusername/my_external_recovery_filesystem/sdZ.image bs=8M
<lubot> <tbs> will he create iso file of his 500gb? can i use this iso to reinstall same lubuntu system with its drivers and updates ?
<tomreyn> no, tbs
<lubot> <tbs> i mean if i do it on my system, not his
<tipreg> ok so that creates the image (was thinking of xfburn)
<tipreg> and then how to dotestdisk on the image?
<tomreyn> tipreg: the hardest part will be identifying the imaging source and destination. "sudo lsblk" may help you there.
<tipreg> should i bring it on the other (this) computer?
<tipreg> I am not sure what you mean
<tipreg> (last thing you said)
<tomreyn> tipreg: concentrate on doing hte image first of all, this wilkl be a difficult task already. once you have this testdisk is the next step.
<tomreyn> most importantly, be aware that dd is a dangerous utility. if you get those options wrong you may well overwrite the wrong storage and destroy more data
<tomreyn> so make double sure (amybe get feedback here on this) that you got the if= and of= right
<tipreg> the if is where i'm writng to and the of is where i'm writing from, right? (this is the possible mistake?)
<tomreyn> tipreg: i guess your first step should be to prepare the lubuntu 18.04 bootable usb stick or dvd, bring it to the other computer, boot it off it, and login to the chat from there.
<lubot> <tbs> first he can try to use dd command to create bootable usb disk so he can pratice ?
<tomreyn> tipreg: if= IN file, of= OUT file.
<lubot> <tbs> forexample with lubuntu iso
<tomreyn> tbs: yes, if tipreg has an usb stick for this purpose (and not just optiocal media) then this could be done, feel free to guide.
<tomreyn> tipreg: so if) is the source, of= is the destination, you had assumed otherwise.
<tomreyn> *if=
<tipreg> yes that's the possible mistake, any other possible mistakes?
<tipreg> bs=8M ?
<lubot> <tbs> if == input file … of == output file … usage example: … $ sudo dd status=progress if=name-of.iso of=/dev/sdb
<tomreyn> tipreg: if of points to the wrong location, you'll write data there instead, possibly overwriting data or a full disk.
<lubot> <tbs> this s basic usage of dd for creating bootable disk
<tipreg> Ok, I will remember to double check there
<lubot> <tbs> and i guess u may want to read it but im not sure ofcourse https://www.ostechnix.com/how-to-create-bootable-usb-drive-using-dd-command/
<tipreg> what is bs=8M ?
<tomreyn> tipreg: bs=8M just means that the copying process will read 8 MB of data then write those, then repeat.
<tipreg> ok, no mistake can be done there?
<tomreyn> tipreg: not unless there are typos. ;)
<tipreg> ok
<tipreg> so this is what you meant when you said identifying the imaging source and destination
<tipreg> ?
<tipreg> or is there more?
<tomreyn> this was just a complicated way of saying "make sure you get if= and of= right".
<tipreg> ok
<tomreyn> i'll have some food now, should be back later, good luck
<tipreg> now we are at the testdisk part?
<tipreg> ok
<tipreg> thank you
<lubot> <tbs> have a nice meal tomyern:)
<lubot> <tbs> as a suggest u can use 1/3 of ur stomach for food, 1/3 of ur stomach for water, 1/3 of ur stomach for air, also 2 times eating for a day
<tipreg> Is it easy to use testdisk?
<tipreg> I mean can a beginner manage?
<lubot> <tbs> do u know virtual box?
<lubot> <tbs> u can try it there i guess
<tipreg> Thank you all
<tipreg> Will check log later in case anybody will have added something
<tipreg> Good thing is I feel a little better
<tipreg> :)
<Sefa> hello everyone, i am experianceing trouble trying to install lubuntu on my device, i am on the particioning part and dont know how to progress. Help would be much apreciated thanks in advance
<tomreyn> Sefa: hi, which lubuntu version is it, and what's the partitioning trouble about?
<tomreyn> have you considered automated partitioning?
<Sefa> i dont have the option for automated partitoning
<Sefa> its the lates version
<bwew253tgzwhbd> guys if i upgrade lubuntu 19.10 to 20.4 when 20.04 is officially released, will my sources.list also be updated ??
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Yeah, in 19.10 something is apparently broken. I also needed to partition manually.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I created small swap partition (aroung 8GB?) and all remaining part was mount point for /
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> It worked, but I admit that I am not sure is it the best solution.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> AFAIK for hibernation you need swap larger than your RAM size, but hibenation never worked for me in Lubuntu anyway.
<lubot> <kc2bez> If you have swap enabled when you start the installer the erase disk option will not be presented.
<lubot> <kc2bez> You can turn swap off in the terminal before you start `sudo swap off -a`
<lubot> <kc2bez> Erase disk will be presented as an option after that.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> So it is side effect of removing "install lubuntu" from the main menu?
<Sefa> my terminal tells me swao is not a command he knows
<Sefa> my terminal tells me swap is not a command he knows
<lubot> <kc2bez> Not sure I follow you there. It is because in Ubuntu based distros swap partitions are automatically mounted. The installer will not install on a partition that is mounted.
<Sefa> how does one unmount?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Sefa [<Sefa> my terminal tells me swap is not a command he knows], sorry that should have been all one command. autocorrect got me there. swapoff -a
<lubot> <kc2bez> We put a notice in our manual regarding swap. https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.3/installation.html
<Sefa> okay done, but i still only have the manual partitioning
<kc2bez> bwew253tgzwhbd: The upgrade script changes the sources but if you have any ppas enabled they will be disabled during the upgrade process and you will need to re-enable them when it gets done.
#lubuntu 2020-01-26
<lubot> <tbs> hello, i need support,  i tried simple screen recorder, my voice was too low, not comfortible to listen, i thougt there was problem about my mic, 2 days ago as i shared here i put ram and ssd to laptop and they installed win10 to show me it works but there was bios problem cuz of ram, so i couldnt install lubuntu, that night, before going
<lubot>  compiter shop to repair bios, i tried my mic with OBS, it was good really, 4x better than when i use at lubuntu, now im trying it again at lubuntu with OBS and it s not working well again.
<lubot> <tbs> in short there s problem at lubuntu about getting my voice via mic
<diogenes_> tbs, check if pulseaudio is installed (last time i tried lubuntu it had alsa only).
<Steven21> hello, I need help installing lubuntu
<Steven21> I keep getting an error at around 15% that says error in job "unpackfs"
<Steven21> hello
<JohnDoe_71Rus> do you test memory and image checksum?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> And test storage device too
<lubot> <tbs> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> tbs, check if pulseaudio is installed (last time i tried lubuntu it …], i checked, it s installed
<lubot> azyxter was added by: azyxter
<lubot> <tbs> im sick right now, sorry for voice if its not your liking.
<Hauke40> hallo ev1
<Hauke40> i am trying to get lubuntu 32 bit on an old Laptop of mine. downloaded an .iso with the size of About 55 MB and created an install boot cd. After the Installation Progress now the welcome screen is a somekind of msDos mask when i was expecting a mouse and Keyboard Surface. there is another iso of 1.1 GB i found on the net. I will get myself some
<Hauke40> empty DVDs tomorrow to burn that or can somebody help me with the shown Situation?
<Hauke40> screen says
<Hauke40> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS rechner tty1
<diogenes_> Hauke40, what system you got now?
<Hauke40> then there is my Login demanded
<Hauke40> i tried to install lubuntu, there was a choice during installation
<Hauke40> still it says Ubuntu 18.04.3
<diogenes_> what are running right now?
<Hauke40> in this Chat? my new laptop
<lubot> <tbs> https://lubuntu.me/downloads/ did u download iso from here? it sure is not 55mb
<Hauke40> no, thats the one with 1.1 GB
<Hauke40> downloaded it
<Hauke40> i just have no empty DVDs and it's Sunday ;)
<lubot> <tbs> so u should try it tmorrow:)
<diogenes_> Hauke40, i still didn't get what OS is on that laptop now.
<Hauke40> after logging in it  says Welcome to Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS which would be the same Version like on the official site
<lubot> <tbs> he s askin what u use on new laptop i guess
<Hauke40> there are some links to documentation, Management and support and the advice "to run a command as admin (user "root"), use "sudo <command>". See "man sudo_root" for Details. then i can write.
<Hauke40> my new Laptop here is running Windows 10. the old had XP and thats why i wanted to Fresh it up with a more reliable OS
<diogenes_> Hauke40, don't you have any usb pendrives around?
<Hauke40> not big enough sadly. i guess that 55 MB iso is initiating a base data Installation for ubuntu and Downloads the most data later. one of the first Things that was asked for was the Internet Connection.
<lubot> <tbs> even net installation iso is bigger
<lubot> <tbs> 335mib is debian net installer
<lubot> <tbs> seems like u r begginner like me
<diogenes_> Hauke40, there is still a way to install directly from your HDD using your small usb but it's a complicated process.
<Hauke40> 79.5 MB is the burned isos size
<lubot> <tbs> i suggest you, while waiting tmorrow to buy dvd, try installing  lubuntu on virtual box
<Hauke40> i will have a look at that. If it is too much to do i still have tomorrow ;) Thank you two for trying to help
<lubot> <tbs> at virtualbox u can install distros like lubuntu and others in app, so it wont effect your system and u can try distros, with that way u wou l d try safely if u can install that distro
<diogenes_> tbs you don't need even that, nowadays you can try any distro right in your browser on distrotest.net
<lubot> <tbs> i didnt know this, i just tried it now and it looks good
<lubot> <roheve> selvera
<bwew253tgzwhbd> hello
<wxl> heyo
 * bwew253tgzwhbd sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/QiSfbFIyycyhJkUpgVwIoeJn >
<wxl> why not make a systemd service file that runs on boot and not use sudo at all?
<bwew253tgzwhbd> how
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/919054/how-do-i-run-a-single-command-at-startup-using-systemd
<bwew253tgzwhbd> ah the thing is
<bwew253tgzwhbd> nvm
<bwew253tgzwhbd> ok look:  i could also lock the resolv.conf so it wont rewrite after every reboot but thats not effective because the network here is so configured that i need to sign in wiht username and password to get internet (captive portal) so i normally did sleep 20 but it always asks for sudo password i just want to know how i can make visudo NOPASSWD but only for this script
<wxl> you don't have to use sudo with that. it starts on boot, even before x, when your network is actually starting.
<bwew253tgzwhbd> yes but to change /etc/resolv.conf u need sudo
<wxl> yes but systemd runs as root so you don't
<wxl> i've never bothered doing what you're trying to accomplish. i avoid messing with visudo unless absolutely necessary but here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<bwew253tgzwhbd> do u like systemd a lot or why do u recommend me this? :o
<wxl> with visudo you're ultimtely fiddling with security. i wouldn't recommend it in general.
<wxl> anyways you want something like `user all = nopasswd:noexec: /path/to/cmd`
<wxl> or you could skip noexec and leave a nice vector to circumvent visudo itself :)
<bwew253tgzwhbd> thanks
<bwew253tgzwhbd> where should i add it
<bwew253tgzwhbd> end?
<wxl> like i said, i've never bothered to mess with it. `man sudoers`
<akemhp> Hey, i got exclamation marks on desktop icons (that i drag n dropped from the menu), why is that? Can i get rid of that exclamation mark?
<akemhp> It feels like there is an issue, but there is not, programs are launching normally etc, i would like to have a regular icon, no exclamation mark on it.
<wxl> that's… curious. right click > trust executable doesn't work?
<akemhp> wxl, Yes it works, problem solved! Thanks wxl!
<wxl> akemhp: it should be trusted by default so i'm not sure why that is and will investigate more.
<akemhp> wxl, I'm not using the last version, it's 19.04 i think.
<bwew253tgzwhbd> wxl i have a question about systemd: i did read some things and its fact that systemd did set the dns fallback to 8.8.8.8 by default and other stuff are these actually disabled in ubuntu/lubuntu?
<wxl> akemhp: you better get to upgrading. that's unsuported!
<akemhp> wxl, Do you have a link which describe the procedure to upgrade?
<kc2bez> akemhp: https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/D/upgrading.html
<kc2bez> make sure to backup first
<wxl> bwew253tgzwhbd: you can see some subject on the upstream discussion here https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/8782
<akemhp> Yeah, i have a backup already.
<akemhp> Thanks kc2bez.
<kc2bez> No problem akemhp
<bwew253tgzwhbd> is full-upgrade not same as dist-upgrade?
<bwew253tgzwhbd> what is the difference
<kc2bez> bwew253tgzwhbd: They are essentially the same https://askubuntu.com/questions/770135/apt-full-upgrade-versus-apt-get-dist-upgrade
<kc2bez> If you want a deep dive into apt I recommend this video series https://highvoltage.tv/videos/watch/5113c935-1258-4f28-a92e-ab87e3fbe9c1
<wxl> about google dns and systemd…
<wxl> in order for it to be used, four conditions have to be true. all of them.
<wxl>  1. systemd-resolved has to be used for internal DNS. Ubuntu does this.
<wxl>  2. you don't have DNS via DHCP (that kills the majority of cases)
<wxl>  3. you don't have DNS set up in /etc/resolf.conf
<wxl>  4. systemd-resolved isn't configured with a different policy
<wxl> obviously that last one is simple to fix
<wxl> in fact, it's a like one character fix https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=761658
<ubottu> Debian bug 761658 in systemd "Please do not default to using Google nameservers" [Wishlist,Open]
<wxl> (scroll to the bottom)
<wxl> i mean you have tons of control over configuration https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/resolved.conf.html
<wxl> finally you'll see here there's no FallbackDNS on ubuntu at 18:13 https://archive.fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/dns_systemd_resolved/
<wxl> also if you want to see something interesting `file /etc/resolv.conf`
